# Athens 37" ATA Exceed 300 preview



## Athens1

wanted to give you guys a preview of the 2010 Exceed 300 37" ATA bow we are testing and will let everyone know the ETA on the bows.

The specs are as follows. 
DL 26" to 31" spot on AMO.
37" ATA
7" BH
65% to 80% LO
4.4lbs net weight
the bow tested today @ 326 fps IBO without speed nocks and just basic tuning . this was the first shot after being built thru the chrono. 
we are still adjusting string lengths and will come with speed nocks.
so we are estimating 330 plus on the IBO

I will keep you posted

Be Blessed

Jason


----------



## ike_osu

Nice looking bow. I like the name as well.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Athens1 said:


> wanted to give you guys a preview of the 2010 Exceed 300 37" ATA bow we are testing and will let everyone know the ETA on the bows.
> 
> The specs are as follows.
> DL 26" to 31" spot on AMO.
> 37" ATA
> 7" BH
> 65% to 80% LO
> 4.4lbs net weight
> the bow tested today @ 326 fps IBO without speed nocks and just basic tuning . this was the first shot after being built thru the chrono.
> we are still adjusting string lengths and will come with speed nocks.
> so we are estimating 330 plus on the IBO
> 
> I will keep you posted
> 
> Be Blessed
> 
> Jason


Sign me up!!!! Awesome!


----------



## rock77

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Great looking bow!


----------



## vegas steve

not bad at all,looks nice


----------



## ShootingABN!

limbs have carbon fiber look?


----------



## LCA

*ok.......*

i want one so bad....:madgrin: this will be my ASA bow.


----------



## 29innovator70

Looks REAL good!


----------



## smakdown

Dang it man! I go tommorrow to pick up my Buck Commander 34 at the factory, now I really would like to have the 300!!!!! My wife is not going to be happy!!


----------



## MHansel

Nice looking bow:teeth:

I've got to get myself one of your bow's:darkbeer:


----------



## bloodtrail1

How soon can I get my hands on a 28.5"/60# Exceed?


----------



## caseyann2210

*Your still looking at maybe a couple of weeks..*

Before they are avaliable.Risers need to be made and things need to be perfected first.The bow is a shooter though!!!I had that bow in my hands today after I made a set of strings and cables for it last night.And all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You won't believe how it holds.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Sweet Looking Bow ... another fine job done by Athens !!! 2 thumbs up Jason.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Please put an arrow in it before drawing and posting pic's.....:secret:


----------



## asa1485

Man that looks good. I might have to get one.


----------



## ELDRICK

:tongue::tongue: I have to have one Orange to black fade riser carbon fiber limbs with orange and black strings now that is what I call a hot bow


----------



## dhayse32

Awesome! Heading up there Friday....hopefully I can get a peak of it!


----------



## ricksmathew

Very nice!


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

Looks Great! Can't wait


----------



## McDawg

That is on sweet looking bow. I will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## missed1once

This just makes the choice that much harder for Athens #2! I was all set to ask Santa for an all black 34, but now...
Outstanding Jason and team!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowfreak

Got one of my current bows sold last night, a new 34" should be waiting on my door step tomorrow, so I just have one more current bow to sell and I am placing an order. Can't wait. Actually I might not wait. Ok I confess I will have to call about ordering one tomorrow. My wife is going to kill me.


----------



## gobblemg

Great looking Bow.


----------



## LeEarl

I need one... I NEED ONE :thumb: I really like the look of that bow, and the speeds are great too. LEts get one of those shipped up to northern MN ASAP :becky:


----------



## KS3DER

Great looking bow!:jaw: Its blazing fast for a 37" bow with smooooth cams and a 7" brace. The limbs are parallel. What more can you ask for? I've already ordered mine in gunmetal gray and I can hardly wait . Now my 34" Accomplice will have an Accomplice and I know it will Exceed all my expectations.


----------



## caseyann2210

*OH god Jason*

Look what you did to these guys now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Dang it!!! I just sent in my order for the 34!!


----------



## kebees4

I think its going to be nice!!


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL

*37*

That is one sweet bow. Good work guys


----------



## alaz

Very cool looking bow!


----------



## wicked1Joe

alaz said:


> Very cool looking bow!



I agree...

but, don't forget the leftys...


----------



## redhookred1

*Sweeeeeet*

OH yes...It will be mine!!!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

oooo myyyyy got to get one of these things on order asap


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> Please put an arrow in it before drawing and posting pic's.....:secret:


if he lets it go he just build another one


----------



## rodney482

Blood Bath2006 said:


> Dang it!!! I just sent in my order for the 34!!


the 37 isnt an option right now,,so no need to be


----------



## caseyann2210

*Rodney don't you do anything else*

Besides being on here all the time.


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> limbs have carbon fiber look?


We have carbon fiber dipped limbs. They look really cool.


----------



## Blood Bath2006

rodney482 said:


> the 37 isnt an option right now,,so no need to be


I'm not that sad. The Buck Commander 34 is WAY to sexy for that:jam::jam::jam:


----------



## Mule426

Ok. I am going to Juarez and selling my kidney. 

I NEED THAT BOW!!!!!!

Good job Jason and athens crew!!!!!!


----------



## Terps1

starting an eXceed 300 fund right this instant...christmas is going to be good for this guy this year :teeth:


----------



## LXCON3

That is the coolest name for the best looking bow I've ever seen. Someone must have been thinking about this bow, for a long time.:wink: Some foam and fur are going to die with this machine. I am pumped. That is the cleanest looking riser on any bow out there. Where does the Sausage sign up?


----------



## clydejr8

*athens*

2 sweeeeet!


----------



## doeslayer71

I loved my 101st. And I alwys have loved hoyts. But I see a new athens exceed coming this way. I shoot. 28" on my hoyt so will 28 on a thens fit same or long or short? Very very good looking bow


----------



## Bohica

Mule426 said:


> Ok. I am going to Juarez and selling my kidney.
> 
> !!!!!


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:



Terps1 said:


> starting an eXceed 300 fund right this instant...christmas is going to be good for this guy this year :teeth:


Yep....but Christmas is starting to look a little weak for everyone else on my list this year....


----------



## LCA

*#$%^%&....*

i want one so bad i can taste it .... i keep looking at this thread ukey:...


----------



## chevy88

Sorry, but it looks like an airborne without the roller guard. Nice looking bow in black.


----------



## LCA

chevy88 said:


> Sorry, but it looks like an airborne without the roller guard. Nice looking bow in black.


ok...


----------



## Jeff K in IL

chevy88 said:


> Sorry, but it looks like an airborne without the roller guard. Nice looking bow in black.


Shoots better I bet..


----------



## LCA

Jeff K in IL said:


> Shoots better I bet..


i hope so ... i shot an 82nd before i bought a general.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Rodney,

whans the proposed release date for us staffers and what is the MSRP? I gotta have one of these for 3D.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCA

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> whans the proposed release date for us staffers and what is the MSRP? I gotta have one of these for 3D.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you have a pm...


----------



## SteveID

Nice looking bow. You guys machine some nice risers.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

My 82nd has been replaced.












































































































For the 3rd time :darkbeer:.
I'm calling tomorrow to put my order in.


----------



## rodney482

SteveID said:


> Nice looking bow. You guys machine some nice risers.


Thank you


ISO certified!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

chevy88 said:


> Sorry, but it looks like an airborne without the roller guard. Nice looking bow in black.


appology accepted~~~:shade:


----------



## cartman308

Nice!! Looks like the limbs came out alot more parallel than y'all expected. I like it. Alot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoCoMo

That riser is just plain sexy. I see on of these in my near future.


----------



## Beastmaster

caseyann2210 said:


> Before they are avaliable.Risers need to be made and things need to be perfected first.The bow is a shooter though!!!I had that bow in my hands today after I made a set of strings and cables for it last night.And all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You won't believe how it holds.


What else needs to be perfected? Riser looks good. Limbs look good. 

And you've got target guys who have events that this needs to be shown off in.

Athens has a great name going out for it. The target shooters want more than Hoyt, PSE, and Mathews. 

And I want to show off how well this thing shoots... The sad part is that I'm willing to pay for a beta test bow.

-Steve


----------



## 29innovator70

*Bump*

bring it back up!


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Athens 37*

Great looking bow, looking forward to shooting it. another fine design I really like the curves of riser should hold great at full draw with the hand placement and limb contact.

Great name also.


----------



## nywell

*Oh Baby!*

That's a great looking bow! I can't wait for the release.


----------



## maxx532

I need to get another job.


----------



## MidMoJeff

I've got my eyes on this one too! I'm trying to come up with a theme to run with on it..if nothing comes up, I've seen one I'd like to fall back on.


----------



## chuck7413

That bow is awesome. I can't wait to get my hands on one. That will be a perfect 3D bow to compliment my Accomplice hunting bow.


----------



## Terps1

chuck7413 said:


> That bow is awesome. I can't wait to get my hands on one. That will be a perfect 3D bow to compliment my Accomplice hunting bow.


Aaaaaaagggrreeeed:darkbeer:


----------



## OHsneaky1

Can you say 3-D?:teeth:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Holy smokes Jason that bow looks awesome
you and the peeps there at Athens are just simply great machinists and engineers :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## za_boy

Any Athens dealers in South Africa?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i want one so bad i cant order one just yet tho or i will be buggin the crap out of jason and rodney asking when i would get it ill have to wait till closer to christmas save some more money up


----------



## LCA

*exceed...*

back up... i still want one


----------



## Beastmaster

ohiohunter02 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> whans the proposed release date for us staffers and what is the MSRP? I gotta have one of these for 3D.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





alpineyukon said:


> you have a pm...


Wanna PM that to me too?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bloodtrail1

Beastmaster said:


> Wanna PM that to me too?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Me too!?


----------



## bloodtrail1

Do the target colors cost more than say an all black one?
Trying to decide on the orange/fade to black or just all black?
Maybe the gunmetal looking color/fade black also?


----------



## ShootingABN!

rodney482 said:


> We have carbon fiber dipped limbs. They look really cool.


We need close up Pic's.:darkbeer:

"if he lets it go he just build another one."

LOL! Yes but thousands of new and younge folks check out this site. We like to have Pic's showing them the right thing.

Great looking new bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Nice I will be calling the office tomorrow to place a pre order in for mine. I need it ASAP, gotta start getting ready for 3-D's he minute Hunting season is over.


----------



## smakdown

I went up to pick my bow up today and got to shoot the 300. What a absolute awesome bow!!!!!!! If any of you are on the fence about buying this bow do yourself a favor and order now because I can see this bow will be in HIGH demand. This bow is too fast to be that smooth but, it IS!!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

smakdown said:


> I went up to pick my bow up today and got to shoot the 300. What a absolute awesome bow!!!!!!! If any of you are on the fence about buying this bow do yourself a favor and order now because I can see this bow will be in HIGH demand. This bow is too fast to be that smooth but, it IS!!!!



Honestly...I think you are right. Name one other bow with those specs that has that kind of speed. If it is shootable (I KNOW it will be) it will be a 3D machine. For people like me who love longer ATA, it is a do everything machine. But honestly....can you think of another bow in its class that will IBO 330? It is 326 without tweaking so you know it will do 330!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## caseyann2210

*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.I have a small ? for you guys*

What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?


----------



## LCA

caseyann2210 said:


> What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?


:mg: i would like to see that.... hmmmm maybe ill wait to preorder awhile to see what happens.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

caseyann2210 said:


> What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?



Me likes how you think


----------



## ghost trail

What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?[/QUOTE]

Reading my mind that would be great


----------



## Beastmaster

caseyann2210 said:


> What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?


Depends.

First of all - what's the target audience for this bow. Is is for target junkies (and I lump in 3D, paper, and outdoor field in the same category) or for hunters?

If Athens is intending to go after the Hoyt Contender with Spiral X Cams, or PSE Bow Madness XL buyers, then this is something that might be good providing the cams are not too harsh in a 6" brace height.

I don't know how many arrows the other Athens target shooters put down range daily, but I put in up to 500 shots a week, including practice, league, and teaching classes. If I have a monthly FITA or 3D shoot, add another 150-200 arrows....

An overly aggressive cam cycle would be bad. It's great for hunting, but for target predominant guys, that's not so fun. 

Other worries - thinner grip for target guys. And add the possibility of raising the shelf or the sight holes slightly. This will give more heads up posture, increasing the shooter's comfort a bit.

-Steve


----------



## bigdogarcher

Athens1 said:


> wanted to give you guys a preview of the 2010 Exceed 300 37" ATA bow we are testing and will let everyone know the ETA on the bows.
> 
> The specs are as follows.
> DL 26" to 31" spot on AMO.
> 37" ATA
> 7" BH
> 65% to 80% LO
> 4.4lbs net weight
> the bow tested today @ 326 fps IBO without speed nocks and just basic tuning . this was the first shot after being built thru the chrono.
> we are still adjusting string lengths and will come with speed nocks.
> so we are estimating 330 plus on the IBO
> 
> I will keep you posted
> 
> Be Blessed
> 
> Jason


Very Nice Jason. I'll be putting an order in soon.....:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

caseyann2210 said:


> What do you think of maybe doing a exceed 300 in a 6'' BH for speed junky's out there.It would feel a little more harsh on the draw cycle but god would it be a barn burner.I'm talking 335-345 range I'm guessing.Just give me your input on this idea?


I think there will be a market for that. Many speed freaks would love it! I also think there would be an even bigger market for an 8" brace height version. I think you could call and 8" version the Exceed 300 60X and the 6" version the Exceed 350. :darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308

it'll be scary whey you make a true speed speced bow!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

-bowfreak- said:


> I think there will be a market for that. Many speed freaks would love it! I also think there would be an even bigger market for an 8" brace height version. I think you could call and 8" version the Exceed 300 60X and the 6" version the Exceed 350. :darkbeer:


8" would be out of this world. Specially for us guys with gorilla arms and have the 31" plus draw length.


----------



## J-Daddy

For me a 37" AtoA model with a 6" brace height would be right up my alley for a dual duty 3-D/Hunting bow....I'd probably have to retire my 34" Athens for that bow. 
As far as the draw cycle goes with the 6" brace height, I dont see it being that bad at all...I mean honestly, the cams are gonna be the same, you'll just have 1" more powerstroke to draw, it doesnt change the cam design it'll just load up faster and you'll have to pull the weight a little longer. As far as the dual, slaved cam systems go the Athens cams are the smoothest ones I've shot "and I've shot ALOT of them"...So yes, the 6" brace height version would be a sweet rig for guys like me that like a bit longer AtoA bow but are still looking for some more speed.


----------



## J-Daddy

doeslayer71 said:


> I loved my 101st. And I alwys have loved hoyts. But I see a new athens exceed coming this way. I shoot. 28" on my hoyt so will 28 on a thens fit same or long or short? Very very good looking bow


If you shoot 28" on the Hoyts and they fit you perfect you'd probably want to order an Athens in 28.5" draw then...I shot 28.5" on most all other brands but I'm shooting 29" on my 34" Athens Accomplice and it fits me perfectly. Athens run true to AMO specs on their draw lengths where other companies run a bit long on the advertised draw length.
Oh and if you loved your 101st Airborne I promise that you would go crazy over the Athens bows...I had a 101st last year and it was a good shooting bow but the cams on the Athens blow the Bowtech cams out of the water when it comes to the draw cycle and the speed they make. I've owned numerous Bowtech's over the years and I think the Athens are better, for me the Athens have tuned easier, draw ALOT smoother, make great speed, have better limbs, better factory strings "I change mine to John's Customs anyway", and alot less cam lean...Plus you'll be hard pressed to ever find a cleaner machined bow than an Athens or a better company to work with. They are just flat out awesome bows made by great people.


----------



## caseyann2210

*I already thought about doing an*

8 inch BH version for the indoor,field,3d guys like me and as well as the guys with the 31+ inch draw lengths. It would take a special cut of limbs but thats about it.The cams would be a little different numbered for the draw lenghts but thats about it.I'll see what I can do!!!!!


----------



## LCA

*Well...*

Man... i am going to preorder one in the next couple weeks... after thinkin on it i would like either a 7" or 6" but would like to know the real world numbers speed wise out of th 6" to know if its worth givin up the 1" of brace?? keep us posted


----------



## bigdogarcher

caseyann2210 said:


> 8 inch BH version for the indoor,field,3d guys like me and as well as the guys with the 31+ inch draw lengths. It would take a special cut of limbs but thats about it.The cams would be a little different numbered for the draw lenghts but thats about it.I'll see what I can do!!!!!


Oh yeah.....Should I get my hopes up.............


----------



## CHAMPION2

Should be a real shooter. Love the specs!!!


----------



## caseyann2210

*I woludn't get your hopes up just yet....*

We would have to get different limbs from barnsdale and try it first.It would be the cats meow though.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Couldn't resist, just put in my order for an all black Exceed 300 .


----------



## bcbow1971

HMMMMMM sure wish it was available for us #2 guys...... I guess by the way it looks patience is a vitue and by the time I get the coins together for a sweet bow like the 300 an even more radical bow will be in th emaking and then more decisions....lol.....but I guess the 34" Buck Commander will work!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

caseyann2210 said:


> We would have to get different limbs from barnsdale and try it first.It would be the cats meow though.


Yeah it would. :shade:


----------



## rodney482

bcbow1971 said:


> HMMMMMM sure wish it was available for us #2 guys...... I guess by the way it looks patience is a vitue and by the time I get the coins together for a sweet bow like the 300 an even more radical bow will be in th emaking and then more decisions....lol.....but I guess the 34" Buck Commander will work!!!


You will receive a great deal on a eXceend through the staff program..:shade:


----------



## tester84

I got to see this bow in person today. I will be ordering one soon for indoors. It's sweet


----------



## rodney482

rodney482 said:


> You will receive a great deal on a eXceend through the staff program..:shade:


eXceed..not eXceend...lol


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> You will receive a great deal on a eXceend through the staff program..:shade:


Arrrghhhh!!!! My bank account is hurting!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truetuner

nice bow !


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I dont know about all this I wish it was 6 or 8. I love the 7. I will shoot it like it is a 8" brace with lots of practice and I will get it to spit arrows out like a 6" brace with super tuning. I love it, WAY TO GO ATHENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs

I am in the market for a new 37 ATA bow this year the Athens so far is #2 it is a good looking bow but my number one so far is the new martin septor same specs but ibo is 335-345 with 28 inch draw i need all the extra speed I can get to shoot a decent arrow and get 280 on 60lbs.


----------



## LXCON3

cenochs said:


> I am in the market for a new 37 ATA bow this year the Athens so far is #2 it is a good looking bow but my number one so far is the new martin septor same specs but ibo is 335-345 with 28 inch draw i need all the extra speed I can get to shoot a decent arrow and get 280 on 60lbs.


Throughout the years and based on my past tuing experience with other bow companies, 90% of them are blowing smoke when they are posting their IBO speeds. Athens actually shoots an arrow though the chronograph, not just a bare shaft like most companies. I would like to see that Scepter hit 335 or 340 with and actual 30" AMO draw length at an even 70#'s and a 350 grain arrow, not a shaft. That's how Athens bows are tested.


----------



## 3dfevr#1

*I'm on the fence*

I've been reading a bunch of gt500, Cyborg, and Advantage hype as well. I am interested since the Athens is produced in IN. and I work for Toyota in Princeton. I'm glad to see the work staying in the midwest. I was really thinking about buying a NIB 101st for low dollar but the Exceed300 looks great. I'm a lefty though so how long will I REALLY be waiting? I don't want to wait until March. Please let me know when you expect to ship leftys. Thanks and at this point you are in the lead for my money.


----------



## Athens1

we are programming the LH now and will be 2 weeks till we start making chips


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Jason, put my order in today for an all black 37, any idea how long till they're ready?


----------



## J-Daddy

LXCON3 said:


> Throughout the years and based on my past tuing experience with other bow companies, 90% of them are blowing smoke when they are posting their IBO speeds. Athens actually shoots an arrow though the chronograph, not just a bare shaft like most companies. I would like to see that Scepter hit 335 or 340 with and actual 30" AMO draw length at an even 70#'s and a 350 grain arrow, not a shaft. That's how Athens bows are tested.


I'm with LXCON3 on this one...I'd have to personaly shoot that new Martin Sceptor through the chrono to believe those numbers at 28" draw no matter what poundage or arrow it was shooting. That's faster than a PSE X-Force at that draw length and I cant see that Martin being that fast...Dont get me wrong, Martin makes some great bows and they are a great company to deal with but those numbers seem pretty inflated to me.


----------



## wicked1Joe

Athens1 said:


> we are programming the LH now and will be 2 weeks till we start making chips


That's what I'm waiting for...
Rodney promised me the 2nd lefty...already.... a long time ago...

I guess he's getting the first lefty...


----------



## rodney482

Athens1 said:


> we are programming the LH now and will be 2 weeks till we start making chips


:shade: Lefty....:shade:


----------



## AK12ring

909bowsniper said:


> That's what I'm waiting for...
> Rodney promised me the 2nd lefty...already.... a long time ago...
> 
> I guess he's getting the first lefty...


Sign me up for the Third lefty!!!


----------



## rodney482

909bowsniper said:


> That's what I'm waiting for...
> Rodney promised me the 2nd lefty...already.... a long time ago...
> 
> I guess he's getting the first lefty...


to be quite honest with you guys If I get a 37 it will be after the staff gets theirs....


----------



## DesignedToHunt

You know, just when I move away from the long ATA bows and really start enjoying my little 32" Accomplice you guys go and do this to me  lol


----------



## CHAMPION2

Monkey arm guys like me and you always revert back to those longer ata bows!!






DesignedToHunt said:


> You know, just when I move away from the long ATA bows and really start enjoying my little 32" Accomplice you guys go and do this to me  lol


----------



## DesignedToHunt

CHAMPION2 said:


> Monkey arm guys like me and you always revert back to those longer ata bows!!


It's like they know lol


----------



## LCA

*every day that passes...*

puts me one day closer to eXceeding my expectations


----------



## LCA

bump......:set1_draught2:


----------



## DMaverick

J-Daddy said:


> I'm with LXCON3 on this one...I'd have to personaly shoot that new Martin Sceptor through the chrono to believe those numbers at 28" draw no matter what poundage or arrow it was shooting. That's faster than a PSE X-Force at that draw length and I cant see that Martin being that fast...Dont get me wrong, Martin makes some great bows and they are a great company to deal with but those numbers seem pretty inflated to me.


I think you misunderstood cenoch's response. I don't think he was saying that the Scepter is rate for 335 at 28 inches, I think he was saying that he shoots 28 inches and will need all the help he can get to get good speed at his draw length. 

I believe that Athens has really hit a homerun with this bow. I have been a Darton guy since 1993, but if they don't come out with a bow in 2010 that comes close to matching these specs, I can absolutely see myself jumping ship!!! What an amazing looking machine that thing is!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Just called and got mine on order!
All Black .................
But they will be calling me just prior to building to confirm and if I want I can at that point change my mind on color! Was torn between the all black or the orange/fade to black.........But non the less I am on the list!


----------



## rodney482

The shelf on the 300 has been revised and will not be removable..it is designed with the target shooter in mind. It has been reduced dramatically allowing for a higher grip.

I shot the 300 today and it is awesome!!!!

knocked it out of the park on this one.


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> The shelf on the 300 has been revised and will not be removable..it is designed with the target shooter in mind. It has been reduced dramatically allowing for a higher grip.
> 
> I shot the 300 today and it is awesome!!!!
> 
> knocked it out of the park on this one.


Cant wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

So..........those of you that are ordering a 37 or have placed your order....what color are you going with?


----------



## smakdown

Probably have to go with black with the carbon fiber look limbs.


----------



## bloodtrail1

smakdown said:


> Probably have to go with black with the carbon fiber look limbs.


Are there any pictures here on AT of the carbon fiber dipped limbs?


----------



## LCA

bloodtrail1 said:


> So..........those of you that are ordering a 37 or have placed your order....what color are you going with?


:zip:....:tape2:.... i have it all planned out, top secret though :shade:.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> The shelf on the 300 has been revised and will not be removable..it is designed with the target shooter in mind. It has been reduced dramatically allowing for a higher grip.
> 
> I shot the 300 today and it is awesome!!!!
> 
> knocked it out of the park on this one.


Rodney sneek us a pic of the new shelf design and some carbon fiber limbs if there are any floating around the shop right now.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney sneek us a pic of the new shelf design and some carbon fiber limbs if there are any floating around the shop right now.


I had to offer to take the engineer to one of my hot spots to get him to revise it.....so you guys better be dang happy with it.....

Its only a cad drawing as of this afternoon...it will be machined early next week,,,,I cant wait...

I can get you a pic of the carbon fiber limbs,,,we have some inhouse...I think they are 80lbs

we had some 95pounders but those got used in africa taking the big 5:mg: athens baby.....cant say nothing more about that yet.


----------



## J-Daddy

I dont think I need any 80lbs limbs for a 3-d bow, 60lbs maybe but not 80lbs...That'd be a workout by the time the day was over with.


----------



## ShootingABN!

J-Daddy said:


> I dont think I need any 80lbs limbs for a 3-d bow, 60lbs maybe but not 80lbs...That'd be a workout by the time the day was over with.


:lol3: Yea I'd stay away from 80lbers!

Love to see some close ups for the carbon fiber limbs.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Longbow42

Would be nice if they could get it to a 32" draw?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



J-Daddy said:


> I dont think I need any 80lbs limbs for a 3-d bow, 60lbs maybe but not 80lbs...That'd be a workout by the time the day was over with.


man up buddy...80pds all the way...lol
actually with the ata on this bow I would bet it draws even smoother then the 32 and 34..


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

*Bow set up info*



Athens1 said:


> wanted to give you guys a preview of the 2010 Exceed 300 37" ATA bow we are testing and will let everyone know the ETA on the bows.
> 
> The specs are as follows.
> DL 26" to 31" spot on AMO.
> 37" ATA
> 7" BH
> 65% to 80% LO
> 4.4lbs net weight
> the bow tested today @ 326 fps IBO without speed nocks and just basic tuning . this was the first shot after being built thru the chrono.
> we are still adjusting string lengths and will come with speed nocks.
> so we are estimating 330 plus on the IBO
> 
> I will keep you posted
> 
> Be Blessed
> 
> Jason



Hey Jason very nice looking bow! I can see in the pictures the bow has a D loop but I do not see a peep on the string. When you were doing the speed testing did you install a peep on the string before the test? I also see no speed nocks which you did mention and yes that should add more fps. But if no peep was used then it could be close to a tradeoff on fps when you install both the speed nocks and the peep. I have seen an average speed drop of 4-5 fps with a peep installed and a speed increase of 4-7 fps with speed nocks installed. Don't get me wrong 326 fps is very good speed for a longer ATA bow. I'm just curious like other people what can this baby do after it's all set up and your ready for a 3d shoot. GOOD LUCK with your bows.


----------



## J-Daddy

Oh I'd hunt with an 80lbs draw Athens..I could swing that, but I just dont think I want my target rig to be pulling 80lbs, lol. I'd like to shoot an 80lbs Athens, as good as they bows draw at 70lbs I cant see 80lbs being that bad on one of them.


----------



## LCA

*hmmm....*

if we can get 80 lb. limbs i may order the bow with 60 lb. and get 80 lb. as spares


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Oh I'd hunt with an 80lbs draw Athens..I could swing that, but I just dont think I want my target rig to be pulling 80lbs, lol. I'd like to shoot an 80lbs Athens, as good as they bows draw at 70lbs I cant see 80lbs being that bad on one of them.


I know 95 lbs will drop an elephant, Lion, Leopard, dugga boy...and a 70lb athens will dart a Rhino!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> I know 95 lbs will drop an elephant, Lion, Leopard, dugga boy...and a 70lb athens will dart a Rhino!!!!


Rodney you been snorting baking soda again?????


----------



## caseyann2210

*No he's not been snorting anything.*

I think Rodney is on the money with his statement


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney you been snorting baking soda again?????


One of out Prostaff just completed the big 5 with our athens.....

Pretty cool huh...it has not been officially released but SHE is the first female to ever complete the big 5 with stick and string.


----------



## LCA

J-Daddy said:


> Rodney you been snorting ajax again?????


there ya go


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> One of out Prostaff just completed the big 5 with our athens.....
> 
> Pretty cool huh...it has not been officially released but SHE is the first female to ever complete the big 5 with stick and string.


yeah... well i killed a rabbit with mine, will it qualify as dangerous game


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> One of out Prostaff just completed the big 5 with our athens.....
> 
> Pretty cool huh...it has not been officially released but SHE is the first female to ever complete the big 5 with stick and string.


That's freakin awesome...I cant wait to see some pics of the slam...
I thought I was gonna have to beat off a fox squirrel with mine the other day, so I'm hunting dangerous game too.


----------



## ghost trail

I'm ordering a 80lb 34" for my second bow so I'll let you guys know what it's like.


----------



## Bohica

Hmmmmmm..........all this 80lb and 90lb talk has me re-thinking things. I may need to bump up the weight on my eXceed 300......the armadillos are world class around here!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN!

Where are those close ups of the carbon fiber limbs?:secret:


----------



## rjack

rodney482 said:


> One of out Prostaff just completed the big 5 with our athens.....
> 
> Pretty cool huh...it has not been officially released but SHE is the first female to ever complete the big 5 with stick and string.


Any plans on releasing a DVD of the hunts? That had to have been some very intense times. :mg:


----------



## SteveID

Rodney, I was selected with the first group of staffers but I turned down the offer because everyone I talked to at Athens told me there would be no long draw options. The Exceed really has me interested and I could shoot it at 31", my true length is 31.5". I know you said in another thread that you were going to talk to some engineers about a 32" cam. Shoot me a pm if you need to.


----------



## ghost trail

31"-32" would be great. could have sold two, but they are both true 31.5" and 32" So I hope they do a long draw also. They both loved the bows mines only 29" and they loved it.


----------



## rodney482

rjack said:


> Any plans on releasing a DVD of the hunts? That had to have been some very intense times. :mg:


there will be one.


----------



## rodney482

SteveID said:


> Rodney, I was selected with the first group of staffers but I turned down the offer because everyone I talked to at Athens told me there would be no long draw options. The Exceed really has me interested and I could shoot it at 31", my true length is 31.5". I know you said in another thread that you were going to talk to some engineers about a 32" cam. Shoot me a pm if you need to.


Pm Sent


----------



## ShootingABN!

ShootingABN! said:


> Where are those close ups of the carbon fiber limbs?:secret:


help me....:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> help me....:darkbeer:


I am not there to take them, not sure when I will be back at the factory,,Its early Nov and I will be in a tree most of the day.

I will what I can do.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Good luck!*

I waz just messing with ya!:darkbeer:

Good luck on your hunting! Be safe!
Aaron




rodney482 said:


> I am not there to take them, not sure when I will be back at the factory,,Its early Nov and I will be in a tree most of the day.
> 
> I will what I can do.


----------



## rodney482

rodney482 said:


> I am not there to take them, not sure when I will be back at the factory,,Its early Nov and I will be in a tree most of the day.
> 
> I will what I can do.


that was suppose to say I will see what I can do..

:shade:


----------



## introverted

i like it, but i wish it had more brace height, 7in is alright for 3d, but i'd really like to see 8 or better for a target bow

still, i want to shoot that bad rascal


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Why does eceryone keep calling this bow a "target" bow???

Mine will be a target bow, but my targets will be foam, paper and live game

That baby looks like she wants to eat more than just paper and foam:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## LCA

*mine will be........*

a foam killer and X killer :shade:...... my 34 is for slayin beast's


----------



## Okie101

I'm just gonna get it and shoot it.


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys,

Now, I will say that guys like Chance Beauboeuf from PSE won the IBO worlds with a 36" ATA PSE Bow Madness XL that has a BH of under 7". So a short BH will work for 3D quite well. 

Heck, before I signed my Athens contract, I use the Bow Madness XL to win a local 3D season. 

So having the eXceed 300 having a normal to short brace height isn't a bad thing. 

My biggest worry (looking at it from a pure target view) is that it will have a good grip angle, the ability to shoot off the bare riser or as close to it, and smooth cams with a hard wall. 

I personally look forward to getting an eXceed target bow and showing people how it is better and faster than two of the current best target and 3D bows out there (the Hoyt Vantage and the PSE BMXL), and how it will eXceed them both.

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Guys,
> 
> Now, I will say that guys like Chance Beauboeuf from PSE won the IBO worlds with a 36" ATA PSE Bow Madness XL that has a BH of under 7". So a short BH will work for 3D quite well.
> 
> Heck, before I signed my Athens contract, I use the Bow Madness XL to win a local 3D season.
> 
> So having the eXceed 300 having a normal to short brace height isn't a bad thing.
> 
> My biggest worry (looking at it from a pure target view) is that it will have a good grip angle, the ability to shoot off the bare riser or as close to it, and smooth cams with a hard wall.
> 
> I personally look forward to getting an eXceed target bow and showing people how it is better and faster than two of the current best target and 3D bows out there (the Hoyt Vantage and the PSE BMXL), and how it will eXceed them both.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Same heel but different shelf.

Shrewd is making slip on grips and then I am sending the risers to Tronjo for wood grips.

Shrewd is gong to do med and high heel.


----------



## Beastmaster

alpineyukon said:


> a foam killer and X killer :shade:...... my 34 is for slayin beast's


Actually, a new 3D season is coming up. I'm gonna use the 34 since its fast and its got enough maneuverability in the odd places that I would have to shoot in. 

Which is cool - 34 for the 3D season, eXceed for spots. I love this company!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camo-timber

Nice lookin bow, but is the MSRP a big secret


----------



## LCA

camo-timber said:


> Nice lookin bow, but is the MSRP a big secret


seeing as they are not finalized on design i would say its not concrete yet.


----------



## camo-timber

OK, thank you


----------



## cartman308

alpineyukon said:


> yeah... well i killed a rabbit with mine, will it qualify as dangerous game


You ever seen Monty Python and the Holy Grail!?!?!?!?! Them rabbit are ferocious!!!!! 



rodney482 said:


> One of out Prostaff just completed the big 5 with our athens.....
> 
> Pretty cool huh...it has not been officially released but SHE is the first female to ever complete the big 5 with stick and string.


WOW!!!!!! Just WOW!!!!! Amazing, is all I can say! I want that DVD!!!! 

Only thing I want to go to Africa for is a warthog  Wonder what the bacon from a warthog tastes like???? If the 80lb athens will wack an elephan, im sure it'll do the job on Pumba!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

camo-timber said:


> Nice lookin bow, but is the MSRP a big secret


How about let them finish the bow first...:darkbeer:


----------



## Ranger8733

Great Bow! Will have to have one!


----------



## rodney482

camo-timber said:


> Nice lookin bow, but is the MSRP a big secret


I am 99% sure the MSRP on a standard 300 is $799


----------



## headhunter75422

Very very sweet. I gotta have one.


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> I am 99% sure the MSRP on a standard 300 is $799


That is VERY reasonable given what the Big name brands are charging. I'm in for sure!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Athens soon to be the big name brand......:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

-bowfreak- said:


> That is VERY reasonable given what the Big name brands are charging. I'm in for sure!


most dealers will not have them priced that high!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Preordered mine with Pam. I'm doing an unfinished riser with carbon fiber limbs. That will look cool!

And...it gets me the bow about a week or 2 faster. 

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

I am pretty sure carbon fiber dipped limbs will come standard on the 300.


If you dont want CF limbs that is fine just specify black limbs when you order.


----------



## ELDRICK

I called Pam and got one on order Orange to Black fade riser with black limbs Orange and Black strings now the wait begins:darkbeer:


----------



## bloodtrail1

ELDRICK said:


> I called Pam and got one on order Orange to Black fade riser with black limbs Orange and Black strings now the wait begins:darkbeer:


Thats the one I am thinking of swtiching to!
I ordered all Black........but .......had it in the back of my mind all along that the orange/fade black riser would be pretty cool!


----------



## Bohica

ELDRICK said:


> I called Pam and got one on order Orange to Black fade riser with black limbs Orange and Black strings now the wait begins:darkbeer:


Did Pam give any idea when it might ship?.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I will have mine on order tomorrow :teeth::teeth::shade:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> I am pretty sure carbon fiber dipped limbs will come standard on the 300.
> 
> 
> If you dont want CF limbs that is fine just specify black limbs when you order.


Now that is going to look SAWEEEEEEET


----------



## ELDRICK

No ETA on shipping but I can wait I think


----------



## rodney482

ELDRICK said:


> No ETA on shipping but I can wait I think


December for Staff all others January..

When in Dec? I dont know.


----------



## bloodtrail1

Man............Im torn between the all black or the orange/fade to black! 

So its a 100% then that the carbon fiber dipped limbs come standard on ALL the 300's?


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> Man............Im torn between the all black or the orange/fade to black!
> 
> So its a 100% then that the carbon fiber dipped limbs come standard on ALL the 300's?


100%

It went like this while walking to the treestands,,,Hey we going with CF dipped limbs as standard on the 300...Jason says yeah I think so.....

100% maybe....can you have a 100% maybe???


----------



## Bohica

rodney482 said:


> 100%
> 
> It went like this while walking to the treestands,,,Hey we going with CF dipped limbs as standard on the 300...Jason says yeah I think so.....
> 
> 100% maybe....can you have a 100% maybe???


Maybe......


----------



## bigdogarcher

Bohica said:


> Did Pam give any idea when it might ship?.


When I ordered mine Pam said that she would make phone calls when your bow is in production. To make sure you haven't changed your mind on color, etc. She also said that CF limbs will be the standard on the 300. Unless you specify otherwise.


----------



## J-Daddy

Rodney, carbon fiber limb pictures, get on that!!!!!
Seriously I would like to see them sometime so when I order the eXceed I can decide if I want all black limbs or the CF look limbs since I'll probably go with an all black riser.


----------



## Beastmaster

I believe that Jason's pic in the first post shows the carbon fiber dip in the limbs. It's subtle, but I believe it's there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alaz

Beastmaster said:


> I believe that Jason's pic in the first post shows the carbon fiber dip in the limbs. It's subtle, but I believe it's there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you in large pic, it looks like carbon fiber, I think so too.


----------



## Terps1

i agree, i cropped and enhanced the image the best i could but if you look at the picture you can see the carbon fiber patterning on the limbs near the cam similar to on the hood of the zen quiver.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I got my 37 black riser carbon fiber limb bow ordered today :shade::shade::shade:

now the wait game begins again :darkbeer:


----------



## Kss_Waylander

is that a 82nd airborne? Wow it looks really similar! I like it!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

CF limbs!:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dextremist

*Bump this up!*

I just ordered mine!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

The entire grip and shelf has been revised.

The Target guys on staff spoke and we listened!!!!:thumbs_up

Of course the engineer wanted to toss me out the window,,,:smile:


This bow is going to be an X killing machine...and for the foam expect to see alot of guys shooting up!!


----------



## Terps1

awesome news...i cant wait til december/january


----------



## ELDRICK

It will be a foam killer for sure


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Is the Exceed going to be available in a 26.5 inch draw?


----------



## rodney482

SCOTT CARTER said:


> Is the Exceed going to be available in a 26.5 inch draw?


27 right now.

We might be able to order special short strings to get that DL, your ATA and BH will be affected.


----------



## n2bows45

rodney482 said:


> The entire grip and shelf has been revised.
> 
> The Target guys on staff spoke and we listened!!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> Of course the engineer wanted to toss me out the window,,,:smile:
> 
> 
> This bow is going to be an X killing machine...and for the foam expect to see alot of guys shooting up!!


Hey Rodney, when you can, post a picture of the revised grip and shelf.


----------



## rodney482

n2bows45 said:


> Hey Rodney, when you can, post a picture of the revised grip and shelf.


its not machined yet, prototype coming soon.

we just mad the change late this week.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> The entire grip and shelf has been revised.
> 
> The Target guys on staff spoke and we listened!!!!:thumbs_up
> 
> Of course the engineer wanted to toss me out the window,,,:smile:
> 
> 
> This bow is going to be an X killing machine...and for the foam expect to see alot of guys shooting up!!




what did you guys change :shade:
I dont see how much better it can get


----------



## rodney482

KILL EM ALL said:


> what did you guys change :shade:
> I dont see how much better it can get


Just gonna have to wait to see it.....

:shade:


----------



## Beastmaster

I can say that I'm one of those who were advising Rodney and crew on the target bow. 

If we are to compete and be successful, the bow has to have some features that are amenable to target archers. 

One of them is the grip on the riser. Pure target bows like the Hoyt Vantage/Contender/Ultra's, Martin Scepters, and even target capable bows like the PSE Bow Madness XL have narrow grips. That reduces torque at the shot. 

The other is the broadhead shelf. The screw holes on the broadhead shelf will interfere with the grip on some archers. I actually had to take black duct tape and tape over the broadhead shelf screw holes on my Accomplice 34 so that it was comfortable for other target archers to shoot it. 

This bow will be a perfect blend. Speed, longer ATA, hard wall, and in a package that weighs less than most target bows. 

I weighed my Vantage Pro the other day, fully equipped. The thing weighed 8 pounds. 

I know a fully equipped eXceed 300 will weigh less. This will be an advantage - lower overall mass weight mean better holding at full draw. 

So - I'm looking forward to getting the bow. It's gonna rock!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

KILL EM ALL said:


> what did you guys change :shade:
> I dont see how much better it can get


Removable shelf is gone and its just a nice lip.

The grip is thinner and NO side plates.

Their is more heel.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Removable shelf is gone and its just a nice lip.
> 
> The grip is thinner and NO side plates.
> 
> Their is more heel.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


More heel !!! Sweet!!! :thumbs_up
Cant wait for mine now!


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Removable shelf is gone and its just a nice lip.
> 
> The grip is thinner and NO side plates.
> 
> Their is more heel.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Man I cant wait to see it, that should be the bomb with the new setup like that.


----------



## rodney482

rodney482 said:


> Removable shelf is gone and its just a nice lip.
> 
> The grip is thinner and NO side plates.
> 
> Their is more heel.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


There is more heel...

I got to proof read before I hit submit....


----------



## Blood Bath2006

DANG!!!! I liked the side plates

Is it still capable of accepting the side plates?


----------



## rodney482

Blood Bath2006 said:


> DANG!!!! I liked the side plates
> 
> Is it still capable of accepting the side plates?


Nope.

trust me your gonna like this grip...


----------



## Bohica

I took me all of about 30 minutes to get adjusted to the grip angle on the Accomplice. That said, I have no doubts the guys giving the design input will nail it!.

The eXceed 300 funds are growing each week .


----------



## LCA

*cool..*

these changes make me want one even more :teeth:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Nope.
> 
> trust me your gonna like this grip...


I know I'll like it, the sideplates were the first thing I ditched on my 34" and then wrapped the riser in black athletic tape.:thumbs_up


----------



## wdriver

When will the Athens website have a picture of the new grip?


----------



## ShootingABN!

rodney482 said:


> I am pretty sure carbon fiber dipped limbs will come standard on the 300.
> 
> 
> If you dont want CF limbs that is fine just specify black limbs when you order.


Got those pic's yet? LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> Got those pic's yet? LOL:darkbeer:


Jason took the bow to KS to show it to the Buck Commanders.

the CF is just like whats on the quiver hood.

I will get ya pics as soon as i can.


----------



## rodney482

wdriver said:


> When will the Athens website have a picture of the new grip?


As soon as we get some cut and we are happy with them i will sneak out a pic.

coming real soon.


----------



## rodney482

wdriver said:


> When will the Athens website have a picture of the new grip?


I snuck these out today...


----------



## Beastmaster

Hey...is that my bow? Unfinished riser w/CF Limbs in 29.5" ? 

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Help us pic the 5 target colors.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1060781


----------



## Beastmaster

Thank you, by the way. The shelf and grip are exactly how I envisioned it.....

I really can't wait!

-Steve


----------



## 08toxikshooter

is that the unfinished riser??? if it is :darkbeer: i want one now


----------



## bloodtrail1

That riser angle and grip look great!!


----------



## LCA

*oh yeah*

man i cant wait to get ahold of this baby


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Awesome work! Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Glad that mine is on order and Im on the list!
I have a feeling that the list is going to get kind of long!


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> Glad that mine is on order and Im on the list!
> I have a feeling that the list is going to get kind of long!


Well there is 27 on the list right now....


----------



## Blood Bath2006

That is a VERY sexy bow!!! Can't wait until mine comes in so I can lay the smack down on a big ol' mature buck:shade:


----------



## rodney482

08toxikshooter said:


> is that the unfinished riser??? if it is :darkbeer: i want one now


Yes its just bead blasted...

If you like that look I would recommend the solid silver non fade.


----------



## redhookred1

*Great looking rig!*

Cant wait to het my hands on it!!!
Love the riser upgrades!
did you run it thru the chrono??


The grip looks great!! Nice job!!


----------



## rodney482

redhookred1 said:


> Cant wait to het my hands on it!!!
> Love the riser upgrades!
> did you run it thru the chrono??
> 
> 
> The grip looks great!! Nice job!!


not today we didnt, but without speed nocks it was doing 327


----------



## Chiller

That is going to be one sweet bow!!!


----------



## ghost trail

Have you had a chance to check the sight window


----------



## rodney482

ghost trail said:


> Have you had a chance to check the sight window


Yes we did and I forgot to tell you that there is plenty of room with a low anchor.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Looking really sweet......:thumbs_up


----------



## Beastmaster

08toxikshooter said:


> is that the unfinished riser??? if it is :darkbeer: i want one now


The picture depicts exactly the way I ordered mine. It's got this raw industrial look that I just love. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeEarl

That bow looks AWESOME :thumb: Love the new grip angle and shelf. Exactly what we are looking for. I really want one ASAP :becky:


----------



## rodney482

LeEarl said:


> That bow looks AWESOME :thumb: Love the new grip angle and shelf. Exactly what we are looking for. I really want one ASAP :becky:


I told ya I would get it done:thumbs_up

Still waiting to see what Shrewd comes up with for our standard accomplice


----------



## LeEarl

rodney482 said:


> I told ya I would get it done:thumbs_up
> 
> Still waiting to see what Shrewd comes up with for our standard accomplice


Your a great Staff Coordinator :wink: Next we will see those new ********* cams :becky:


----------



## rodney482

LeEarl said:


> Your a great Staff Coordinator :wink: Next we will see those new ********* cams :becky:


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Heh. I'm waiting for a patent to expire. Then I definitely would love to see something!

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Heh. I'm waiting for a patent to expire. Then I definitely would love to see something!
> 
> -Steve


Thats not what Lee is talking about...but rest assured we will build the ONE again!!!!


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> Thats not what Lee is talking about...but rest assured we will build the ONE again!!!!


Y'all are gonna bankrupt me!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terps1

im with ya cartman, with everything athens is doing im super pumped for the near future and especially about this bow and those pics of the riser design (if there was a drooling smiley this is where it would be inserted)


----------



## KILL EM ALL

man I am starting to get pumped with all th epics of the 300:shade::shade::shade::shade:
I know I am on the list for one :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl

Terps1 said:


> im with ya cartman, with everything athens is doing im super pumped for the near future and especially about this bow and those pics of the riser design (if there was a drooling smiley this is where it would be inserted)


Maybe like this......


----------



## Terps1

LeEarl said:


> Maybe like this......


that pic definately works, i think homer captures the emotion...


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed 300 ordered today!*

Ordered my 300 today!!! Orange Fade!
Can't wait!!!:banana:

should be sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## redhookred1

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## rodney482

I was playing with the eXceed yesterday in between hunts....:thumbs_up

gonna be an X killn machine...I cant hardly wait for indoor 3d.


We had it all decked out with the Rellik and my 12" B-stinger.


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I was playing with the eXceed yesterday in between hunts....:thumbs_up
> 
> gonna be an X killn machine...I cant hardly wait for indoor 3d.
> 
> 
> We had it all decked out with the Rellik and my 12" B-stinger.


I'm jealous! And no pics!!!! com'on!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

cartman308 said:


> I'm jealous! And no pics!!!! com'on!!!!!!


I have a pic on my cell phone....I will get it on here..tonight...If I dotn forget


----------



## cartman308

rodney482 said:


> I have a pic on my cell phone....I will get it on here..tonight...If I dotn forget


I'm sure someone will remind you! hope it's got a decent view of the finalized Rellik!


----------



## KS3DER

Rodney can the 300 eXceed be made in a 31.5" draw length? My bow guy is a big dude and he needs 31.5 with a back tension release.


----------



## HC Archery

*Very very nice. Thanks for posting info. and pics.

~*


----------



## indiana redneck

*I will tell you what guys the Exceed is the best balancing bow i have ever had in my hands & the grip is awesome. The Exceed fits like a glove it is absolutely the perfect bow.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up I want 1 but don't know what color combination i want.:shade:*


----------



## -bowfreak-

Can someone score us a pic of the new grip/shelf?


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Can someone score us a pic of the new grip/shelf?


Do a little looking around on here bro, Rodney has already posted a pic and the new setup looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Bowdiddly

Good looking bow. I like the ata and speed


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Do a little looking around on here bro, Rodney has already posted a pic and the new setup looks AWESOME!!!!!


Where?


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> 27 right now.
> 
> We might be able to order special short strings to get that DL, your ATA and BH will be affected.


Did I misread the specs on the OP or did they change? I thought Jason had posted that the draw lengths would be 26" to 30".

I may have missed something though. Sorry if I did.


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Any word on when these bad boys will be shipping......:smile:


----------



## AM OUTDOORS

It's a looker!:thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1

so the 300 is only to 27 inch draw right now?


----------



## Athens1

it is available 26 to 31 1/2 increments


----------



## Terps1

swwwwwwweeettt on the dL availabilty


----------



## bigdogarcher

Ordered my 300. but..... I'm torn between all black or yellow fade to black upgrade. What to do, what to do.


----------



## -bowfreak-

So.......is it odd for a man to be considering a purple bow? :behindsof


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- look back a page or two in this thread for the pic Rodney posted of the new grip/shelf on the 300...As far as the purple bow, I think you can pull it off personaly, just remember when you take it to a shoot this year to wear your arseless leather chaps with it.


----------



## chuck7413

Will the Exceed be available in camo finish? I would love a 37 inch hunting bow.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> -bowfreak- look back a page or two in this thread for the pic Rodney posted of the new grip/shelf on the 300...As far as the purple bow, I think you can pull it off personaly, just remember when you take it to a shoot this year to wear your arseless leather chaps with it.


Found it......was on page 6. That looks really nice. 

I wasn't thinking about going that far....more than likely just a skirt.


----------



## rooster4l

-bowfreak- said:


> So.......is it odd for a man to be considering a purple bow? :behindsof


Not as long as it is purple and gold and says LSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## -bowfreak-

rooster4l said:


> Not as long as it is purple and gold and says LSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


Not so fast my friend.......I roll Blue and White. :darkbeer::darkbeer:

Were back baby. The 1,000 pound gorilla is in the room again. No more mediocrity anymore.....


----------



## Chiller

-bowfreak- said:


> Not so fast my friend.......I roll Blue and White. :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Were back baby. The 1,000 pound gorilla is in the room again. No more mediocrity anymore.....


You probably meant red and black (Go Dawgs!!):darkbeer:


----------



## lost n mi

wow ! thats a nice bow .i whish there was some dealers around me


----------



## indiana redneck

chuck7413 said:


> Will the Exceed be available in camo finish? I would love a 37 inch hunting bow.


*Yes it will be available in camo. A camo Exceed is what i will be getting.:thumbs_up*


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Not so fast my friend.......I roll Blue and White. :darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Were back baby. The 1,000 pound gorilla is in the room again. No more mediocrity anymore.....


You tell them brother!!!! I'm right there with you 110%!!!


----------



## 29innovator70

I want an exceed with this finish!


----------



## rodney482

29innovator70 said:


> I want an exceed with this finish!


We are planning to offer the fade camo later on in 2010.

It will be through the Athens Archery Custom Shop.


----------



## rodney482

chuck7413 said:


> Will the Exceed be available in camo finish? I would love a 37 inch hunting bow.


Yes but not as a standard finish.

It will be priced the same as the Target bows.

Standard will be black riser with CF limbs..Orange and Black strings and Orange and black limb decals.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Yes but not as a standard finish.
> 
> It will be priced the same as the Target bows.
> 
> Standard will be black riser with CF limbs..Orange and Black strings and Orange and black limb decals.


Boy I know a camo that would look really good on them.....


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Boy I know a camo that would look really good on them.....


We are discussing it.:thumbs_up


Right now you can order the accomplice from the custom shop without finish, and then you can have it dipped however you want.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> We are discussing it.:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Right now you can order the accomplice from the custom shop without finish, and then you can have it dipped however you want.


Now that is a slick idea
predator camo on a accomplice would just look SAWEEEET :shade::shade:


----------



## rodney482

300 eXceed are being powdercoated, Dipped and anodized.

They should be shipping within the nex 2 weeks:thumbs_up


----------



## Blood Bath2006

rodney482 said:


> 300 eXceed are being powdercoated, Dipped and anodized.
> 
> They should be shipping within the nex 2 weeks:thumbs_up




OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Please let mine be one of the first:teeth::teeth:

I gotta couple of BIG 8's just waiting on my 300 to arrive:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

rodney482 said:


> 300 eXceed are being powdercoated, Dipped and anodized.
> 
> They should be shipping within the nex 2 weeks:thumbs_up



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

i wish i could afford one right now


----------



## Chiller

I can't wait to get my hands on one!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

KILL EM ALL said:


> Now that is a slick idea
> predator camo on a accomplice would just look SAWEEEET :shade::shade:


J-Daddy is probably talking about Mossy Oak Brush.


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> 300 eXceed are being powdercoated, Dipped and anodized.
> 
> They should be shipping within the nex 2 weeks:thumbs_up


Sweet!!!
Im #11 on the pre-order list!


----------



## gobblemg

I should be close to the top of the list, pre ordered mine about 2 months ago.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

gobblemg said:


> I should be close to the top of the list, pre ordered mine about 2 months ago.



I know I am #27:shade:


----------



## rodney482

-bowfreak- said:


> J-Daddy is probably talking about Mossy Oak Brush.


he has changed his tune..:thumbs_up:teeth:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> he has changed his tune..:thumbs_up:teeth:


Yeah I'm thinking more along the lines of something that would make ALOT of people happy. :thumbs_up 
Just trying to look out for the Team here..I'm all about the cause you know.


----------



## redhookred1

*team colors*

I went with the Orange fade(Black/Orange) with the carbon fiber limbs and a black and orange string.
Tried to stick close to the Athens signature colors!


----------



## rodney482

redhookred1 said:


> I went with the Orange fade(Black/Orange) with the carbon fiber limbs and a black and orange string.
> Tried to stick close to the Athens signature colors!


very nice...the Orange is very cool.


----------



## redhookred1

*37*

Cant wait to get it! I hope I will have it for indoor 3D this winter!
should be a tack driver(or foam????)


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> he has changed his tune..:thumbs_up:teeth:


I like that new tune....:thumbs_up


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



-bowfreak- said:


> J-Daddy is probably talking about Mossy Oak Brush.


I figured he wanted Passion Pink....lol


----------



## rodney482

Breathn said:


> I figured he wanted Passion Pink....lol


:thumbs_up:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Tribute2007

rodney482 said:


> 300 eXceed are being powdercoated, Dipped and anodized.
> 
> They should be shipping within the nex 2 weeks:thumbs_up


When will the staff shooters have a chance to place their order one? 

I know I'm really considering one.


----------



## rodney482

Tribute2007 said:


> When will the staff shooters have a chance to place their order one?
> 
> I know I'm really considering one.


about 40 of them already have...

call tomorrow!!

I am told everything will be ready to go except about a 3 week wait on strings and cables.

so early to mid Dec for orders to ship.


----------



## Beastmaster

Tribute2007 said:


> When will the staff shooters have a chance to place their order one?
> 
> I know I'm really considering one.


I've had mine preordered for a while. I even am taking a bare (unfinished) riser so that I can get mine ahead of schedule. 

-Steve


----------



## Tribute2007

rodney482 said:


> about 40 of them already have...
> 
> call tomorrow!!
> 
> I am told everything will be ready to go except about a 3 week wait on strings and cables.
> 
> so early to mid Dec for orders to ship.


Thanks!


----------



## J-Daddy

Breathn said:


> I figured he wanted Passion Pink....lol


It really crossed my mind but -bowfreak- said he really liked the pink so I'll let him have it and I'll just buy another black one I guess.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> It really crossed my mind but -bowfreak- said he really liked the pink so I'll let him have it and I'll just buy another black one I guess.


Pink.........It's my fa-vo-rite color.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Pink.........It's my fa-vo-rite color.


We know it is princess, we know it is....:star:


----------



## Beastmaster

TTT.

And - Amanda called me. I just paid for my bow.

To quote Ric Flair - Whooooooo! That means it's coming soon. Real soon.

(Of course, bear in mind that I'm taking a bare riser too....that knocks off a couple of weeks lead time)

I have 3 events in the next 4 weeks. Iron Archer, a FITA 900, and a 3D. I can't wait to show this bow off....

Of course, I do have the challenge of sighting this thing in out to 90 meters in a short amount of time....

-Steve


----------



## cartman308

Beastmaster said:


> TTT.
> 
> And - Amanda called me. I just paid for my bow.
> 
> To quote Ric Flair - Whooooooo! That means it's coming soon. Real soon.
> 
> (Of course, bear in mind that I'm taking a bare riser too....that knocks off a couple of weeks lead time)
> 
> I have 3 events in the next 4 weeks. Iron Archer, a FITA 900, and a 3D. I can't wait to show this bow off....
> 
> Of course, I do have the challenge of sighting this thing in out to 90 meters in a short amount of time....
> 
> -Steve


Awsome steve!!!!!!!!! As rock solid as this bow looks to be, I bet the challenge will be minimal. . We must have pictures as soon as you get it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nickster

*bump*

great looking bow and awesome specs :thumbs_up


----------



## Beastmaster

cartman308 said:


> Awsome steve!!!!!!!!! As rock solid as this bow looks to be, I bet the challenge will be minimal. . We must have pictures as soon as you get it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hehe. I'm nuts - I already have the sight, scope, peep, and rest waiting for the bow.

Sight's gonna be a SureLoc Supreme 400, black and silver

Rest - a brand new drop away

Peep - Specialty Archery Superball Peep

Scope - HHA scope head with a 4x lens.


----------



## Beastmaster

J-Daddy said:


> We know it is princess, we know it is....:star:


Funny we are talking about pink. I told Amanda @ Athens recently that if an eXceed 300 riser in pink would get it to me faster, I'd take it and shoot it.

Of course, I'm the type that says who cares about color or looks - it's how it performs and shoots.

-Steve


----------



## cartman308

Beastmaster said:


> Hehe. I'm nuts - I already have the sight, scope, peep, and rest waiting for the bow.
> 
> Sight's gonna be a SureLoc Supreme 400, black and silver
> 
> Rest - a brand new drop away
> 
> Peep - Specialty Archery Superball Peep
> 
> Scope - HHA scope head with a 4x lens.


Nab. You ain't nuts. Just super prepared . Who am I kidding!! Were all nuts around here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Got the call today it is being sent out for dipping and anodizing.
It should be here very soon:shade::shade::shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## redhookred1

*Coming SOOON! eXceed 300!*

Go the the call today too! Risers should be back in a couple of weeks for assembly!
Cant wait!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Hehe. I got my UPS notice already. 

Of course, I did take a bare riser. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redhookred1

*Bare riser?*

Are you going to spray it your self or leave it unfinished?


----------



## Beastmaster

redhookred1 said:


> Are you going to spray it your self or leave it unfinished?


Unfinished. I wanted that industrial look to it.


----------



## bloodtrail1

Got the call today for my payment info and confirm my order!
Couple weeks and I could have it!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Can't wait to see these set up.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bohica

I'm going to have to wait til after the holidays :angry:. But come January.......


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> TTT.
> 
> And - Amanda called me.  I just paid for my bow.
> 
> To quote Ric Flair - Whooooooo! That means it's coming soon. Real soon.
> 
> (Of course, bear in mind that I'm taking a bare riser too....that knocks off a couple of weeks lead time)
> 
> I have 3 events in the next 4 weeks. Iron Archer, a FITA 900, and a 3D. I can't wait to show this bow off....
> 
> Of course, I do have the challenge of sighting this thing in out to 90 meters in a short amount of time....
> 
> -Steve


Yep your bow is on the way.

:thumbs_up

cant wait for the feedback


----------



## cabohoyt

I can't wait, gave them my credit card info yesterday. White powder coat riser, carbon limbs. I was going to get cambodian camo on the limbs, but that would be a little over the top. 

Trophy Ridge Tack Driver rest
Sure-Loc Supreme
B-Stinger Premier XL
Not sure what scope yet, most likely Sure-Loc Black Eagle

Carbon Express X-Jammer 27's with 4" feathers

Can't wait.


----------



## jhdeerjh

Looking good I just might have to have one of them in my bow case this summer!


----------



## LCA

*question...*

i may have missed it but what is the standard string color on the exceed?? im going to phone in my order soon and am trying to decide on a theme :wink:


----------



## headhunter75422

Dang that bow is fine


----------



## LCA

*bump....*

decisions... decisions


----------



## rodney482

alpineyukon said:


> i may have missed it but what is the standard string color on the exceed?? im going to phone in my order soon and am trying to decide on a theme :wink:


standard 300 will be a black riser/carbon fiber dipped limbs with blk/Or strings and Orange limb graphics

the target colors will come with Grey and Blk strings and a Silver and gray limb graphic. the limbs will be carbon fiber

The powdercoat white will come standard with Or/ blk strings and OR limbs graphics

Camo will be solid camo riser and Limbs with Or/Blk strings and Or limb graphics.

There will be a slight upcharge to change limb color.


----------



## Mule426

All this talk is making me jealous. I cant wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Man I can wait to get my 300
got a rest, sight , Stab, wrist sling the hole works just waiting for it


----------



## 08toxikshooter

is a chrome finish available for the riser of the 300?


----------



## rodney482

08toxikshooter said:


> is a chrome finish available for the riser of the 300?


No not at this time.


----------



## LCA

*oooohhh yeah.........*

guess who ordered an exceed 300 yesterday:zip:...:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay guys...

Here's an eXceed 300. Unfinished riser. Carbon Fiber limbs. Sure-Loc Challenger 400, Smooth Stability prototype target stabilizer, PSE Phantom containment rest.

Yes, the stabilizer end is blurred out. That is done on purpose.

I literally just got it from UPS about 2 hours ago. Between dinner, putting my son to bed, and other stuff, I'm this far along. I'll finish it tomorrow and give a shooting report.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

More pics

-Steve


----------



## Mule426

Ah man that looks sweet!!!!

I hope it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## bloodtrail1

Cant wait to hear your shooting report!


----------



## ghost trail

Thats perrrrty. I want one


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger

Beastmaster said:


> Okay guys...
> 
> Here's an eXceed 300. Unfinished riser. Carbon Fiber limbs. Sure-Loc Challenger 400, Smooth Stability prototype target stabilizer, PSE Phantom containment rest.
> 
> Yes, the stabilizer end is blurred out. That is done on purpose.
> 
> I literally just got it from UPS about 2 hours ago. Between dinner, putting my son to bed, and other stuff, I'm this far along. I'll finish it tomorrow and give a shooting report.
> 
> -Steve


:drool: boy thats a sweet bow


----------



## rodney482

This was the first one to leave our stables.

He even has the prototype strings (thats why they are green)

I am anxious to hear the report.


----------



## Chiller

That is awesome!!! Anxiously awaiting the report!


----------



## KS3DER

Nice looking bow, Beast . can't wait to get mine.


----------



## LCA

*Nice....*

Looking good steve :wink:.... can't wait for mine. Do they send an email out when they ship???


----------



## Beastmaster

alpineyukon said:


> Looking good steve :wink:.... can't wait for mine. Do they send an email out when they ship???


You get a UPS notice. That's your alert that it got sent out.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

*eXceed 300 - quick review*

Okay guys....here's a quick review of the eXceed 300.

As you've seen above - there's the pics of the bow as it's equipped. Sure-Loc, HHA Scope Head, fallaway containment rest, and prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer.

Here's how it shoots. The rest of the review will be in the next post.

30 meters distance. Not quite sighted in - everything was pretty much eyeballed, including centershot and everything else. This was the second run of 3 arrows. The first run of 3 arrows was too far left and passed through the bale....(yeah, it's shot out a tad). These are my indoor arrows being shot outside.

-Steve


----------



## asa1485

Looks good Steve. If I was shooting an Athens this would have been it. Saw it when they first posted the pics here on AT and have liked it ever since.



Looks like you got an excellent set of accessories also. You know what I think of the stab. I like the looks of the larger diameter shaft.


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay for the rest of it.

1) For a target bow - it's light. Total weight as you see it in the pictures is 6.5 pounds. My Vantage Pro weighs (fully equpped) at just barely under 8 pounds in full battle rattle, and my Bow Madness XL weighs about 6.3 pounds fully equipped.

I can tell you it's a joy to shoot when it's that light. This bow gives stuff like the Mathews Conquest 4, PSE Moneymaker, and Martin Scepter 4 a good run for it's money.

2) The bow has no vibration what so ever. Zero. Nada. It's very nice.

3) The funny thing about this is that I get no feedback on how the shot went. When it's neutral handling, it's neutral. For a parallel limbed bow, I would expect just a tad bit of feedback. Not in this case. It's actually a joy to shoot.

4) Don't flip the string stopper. It works better in it's normal/original position.

5) It's quiet as any Athens bow. My arrows are noisier.

6) If you're going to shoot this for target - get the 50/60# limbs. I'm a big guy, so the slightly aggressive draw cycle isn't too bad for me at 70#. But for shooting a full FITA or stuff like that - get the lighter limbs. I may very well order a second set of lighter limbs after the first of the year.

I have some touch up painting to do in my kid's room...then I'm off to the shop. I'll post more when I get back from the shop later tonight.

-Steve


----------



## cabohoyt

Can we get some pics of the grip and shelf


----------



## Tribute2007

rodney482 said:


> This was the first one to leave our stables.
> 
> He even has the prototype strings (thats why they are green)
> 
> I am anxious to hear the report.


What do you mean by prototypes Rodney? Different Company? What will the others have on them till until you get some feedback and what will the colors be on the rest of the strings that aren't prototypes?


----------



## rodney482

Tribute2007 said:


> What do you mean by prototypes Rodney? Different Company? What will the others have on them till until you get some feedback and what will the colors be on the rest of the strings that aren't prototypes?


Beastmaster took the set we were testing the bow with.


we are still a couple weeks from receivng the ones we ordered from ABB.

Color on the standard 300 is Or/BlK

string color on the target color bows Gray/blck


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Can't wait for the E-mail from UPS!!! The wait is killing me


----------



## Beastmaster

cabohoyt said:


> Can we get some pics of the grip and shelf


Will do, once I get back home. I just left the shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> Beastmaster took the set we were testing the bow with.
> 
> 
> we are still a couple weeks from receivng the ones we ordered from ABB.
> 
> Color on the standard 300 is Or/BlK
> 
> string color on the target color bows Gray/blck





Blood Bath2006 said:


> Can't wait for the E-mail from UPS!!! The wait is killing me


from the sounds of things we have a two week wait minimum :grinch:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

alpineyukon said:


> from the sounds of things we have a two week wait minimum :grinch:


Thanks for killing my hopes

I don't need strings anyway. Just send my bow and string measurements. I'll take care of the rest:darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

More updates regarding the bow. 

1). 3 turns got me from 71# to 56#. 

2) At 56 pounds, this bow shoots so smooth it's scary. 

3) The bare riser grip rocks. The relief for the thumb helps. 

4) I shot 60 arrows. Blew 10 nocks. 'Nuff said. 

Chrono results are in my pocket and I'm driving and typing on a Blackberry. Will post chrono results soon. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCA

*sure.*



Blood Bath2006 said:


> Thanks for killing my hopes
> 
> I don't need strings anyway. Just send my bow and string measurements. I'll take care of the rest:darkbeer:


NO PROBLEM :wink:


----------



## LCA

Beastmaster said:


> More updates regarding the bow.
> 
> 1). 3 turns got me from 71# to 56#.
> 
> 2) At 56 pounds, this bow shoots so smooth it's scary.
> 
> 3) The bare riser grip rocks. The relief for the thumb helps.
> 
> 4) I shot 60 arrows. Blew 10 nocks. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Chrono results are in my pocket and I'm driving and typing on a Blackberry. Will post chrono results soon.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great... sounds like the 70 lb. limbs i ordered should work fine :eyebrows:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Beastmaster said:


> More updates regarding the bow.
> 
> 1). 3 turns got me from 71# to 56#.
> 
> 2) At 56 pounds, this bow shoots so smooth it's scary.
> 
> 3) The bare riser grip rocks. The relief for the thumb helps.
> 
> 4) I shot 60 arrows. Blew 10 nocks. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Chrono results are in my pocket and I'm driving and typing on a Blackberry. Will post chrono results soon.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


5 lbs per turn? Is this correct?


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay - I used two different arrows. I removed the string leeches and the only thing on the string was the speed nocks, D-Loop, and my ever always used G5 Meta peep. 71# draw weight

One was my normal indoor arrow. Easton XX75 Gamegetter 300, 2315's. 455 grain total weight. Speed - 283fps.

The second was my normal outdoor arrow. Easton Epic N-Fused 400 with a 65 grain field point. 372 grain total weight. Speed - 311fps.

Now, cranked down for my FITA speeds at 56#:

Indoor arrow - 253fps
Outdoor arrow - 281fps

This bow just plain rocks!

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

-bowfreak- said:


> 5 lbs per turn? Is this correct?


It is for my particular bow using the WC prototype strings. I would imagine that the ABB strings will do the same.

The part that is fascinating is that I had another 1.5 turns still left.

Ironically, I did have to do one thing - I had to put the bow in a press, unstring/uncable it, undo the limbs the requisite amount of turns, then put the thing back together.

Being that this is a bare riser, the limb bolts under tension are a tad bit grittier. I didn't want to disassemble the whole thing and put anti-seize on the limb bolts, but I may well do that at some point in time.

Also - if you are to take apart an eXceed 300, make sure that the limb pocket/limb spacer still stays in place.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Beastmaster took the set we were testing the bow with.
> 
> 
> we are still a couple weeks from receivng the ones we ordered from ABB.
> 
> Color on the standard 300 is Or/BlK
> 
> string color on the target color bows Gray/blck


And I'm glad I got it. I had a chance to demo the eXceed 300 today to some retail members of the ATA.

-Steve


----------



## bfahl

*I'm jealous!*

I Can't wait to get mine!

Thanks for the reviews Steve!

-Bill


----------



## LCA

Beastmaster said:


> Okay - I used two different arrows. I removed the string leeches and the only thing on the string was the speed nocks, D-Loop, and my ever always used G5 Meta peep. 71# draw weight
> 
> One was my normal indoor arrow. Easton XX75 Gamegetter 300, 2315's. 455 grain total weight. Speed - 283fps.
> 
> The second was my normal outdoor arrow. Easton Epic N-Fused 400 with a 65 grain field point. 372 grain total weight. Speed - 311fps.
> 
> Now, cranked down for my FITA speeds at 56#:
> 
> Indoor arrow - 253fps
> Outdoor arrow - 281fps
> 
> This bow just plain rocks!
> 
> -Steve


OK... so this thing at 56 lbs. will sling a 372 grain arrow 281 fps??? that sounds pretty impressive... :cheers:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Beastmaster said:


> Okay - I used two different arrows. I removed the string leeches and the only thing on the string was the speed nocks, D-Loop, and my ever always used G5 Meta peep. 71# draw weight
> 
> One was my normal indoor arrow. Easton XX75 Gamegetter 300, 2315's. 455 grain total weight. Speed - 283fps.
> 
> The second was my normal outdoor arrow. Easton Epic N-Fused 400 with a 65 grain field point. 372 grain total weight. Speed - 311fps.
> 
> Now, cranked down for my FITA speeds at 56#:
> 
> Indoor arrow - 253fps
> Outdoor arrow - 281fps
> 
> This bow just plain rocks!
> 
> -Steve



That is fast! It is only a few FPS of 330 IBO and that is with a loaded string!


----------



## LCA

*Grip question....*

Has anyone heard when the shrewd grip will ge finalized???


----------



## Athens1

I received the grip today and we will review it tomorrow as a group should be able to finalize tomorrow looks good so far.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## LCA

Athens1 said:


> I received the grip today and we will review it tomorrow as a group should be able to finalize tomorrow looks good so far.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


... that was quick. sounds great i want to order one asap. you need to give pam a raise AWESOME lady you realy have some great people working there.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Athens1 said:


> I received the grip today and we will review it tomorrow as a group should be able to finalize tomorrow looks good so far.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason



Congrats on a great piece of equipment. Looks like you have ANOTHER real WINNER!

Any chance we ever see replacement shelf for the Accomplice that mimics or is similar to the eXceeds shelf?


----------



## Beastmaster

cabohoyt said:


> Can we get some pics of the grip and shelf


Okay. I just reviewed the pics. 

You can see the grip on the post 333. Here it is again:










Rodney took the best shelf pic. 










-Steve


----------



## Terps1

Athens1 said:


> I received the grip today and we will review it tomorrow as a group should be able to finalize tomorrow looks good so far.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


jackpot....when the go ahead is given, who should we contact about ordering?


Steve, that 300 is spot on....hows it shooting for ya?


----------



## dhayse32

Awesome looking rig! Cannot wait to shoot one for myself. Not surpirse by the results either, cannot imagine that thing not performing flawlessly!


----------



## Beastmaster

Terps1 said:


> Steve, that 300 is spot on....hows it shooting for ya?


Hehe. Broke a bunch of nocks today, and I have to refletch some arrows too.

Now if I can get my 3 spot foot position set, I would be ready to rock.

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Terps1 said:


> jackpot....when the go ahead is given, who should we contact about ordering?
> 
> 
> Steve, that 300 is spot on....hows it shooting for ya?




More than likely you will be able to order the grips directly from Shrewd..The grip they sent is just a prototype for us to evaluate and then report back to them what we want to change (like more or less heel)


----------



## Tribute2007

rodney482 said:


> Beastmaster took the set we were testing the bow with.
> 
> 
> we are still a couple weeks from receivng the ones we ordered from ABB.
> 
> Color on the standard 300 is Or/BlK
> 
> string color on the target color bows Gray/blck


Ok cool. Thanks! Thought you guys might be switching strings again....


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Man, I wonder if there is a buy-back deal for the Accomplice 34 so I can get a 300..:mg:


----------



## LCA

Jeff K in IL said:


> Man, I wonder if there is a buy-back deal for the Accomplice 34 so I can get a 300..:mg:


do what i did... just get both :biggrin1:


----------



## redhookred1

*BuyBack? .....BuyBoth!!!!*

BuyBack? .....BuyBoth!!!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

alpineyukon said:


> do what i did... just get both :biggrin1:


That would not be a good thing... That would put me at 3 bows, and would mean I would need to buy accessories for another, and that would mean a target sight..ukey: 

Maybe when ole' Uncle Sam gives me some money back..:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

Jeff K in IL said:


> That would not be a good thing... That would put me at 3 bows, and would mean I would need to buy accessories for another, and that would mean a target sight..ukey:
> 
> Maybe when ole' Uncle Sam gives me some money back..:darkbeer:


You mean when ole' Uncle Same returns YOUR money back to you........:zip:


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> You mean when ole' Uncle Same returns YOUR money back to you........:zip:


It'll be like 2013 before that happens.


----------



## LeEarl

Bring this one back to the top.....


----------



## Beastmaster

More information:

I had a chance to shoot it again today. Some others also shot it today as well.

This thing is solid. I need to start experimenting with V-Bars so that I can get this thing to not move after the shot - right now, it's falling forward just a itty bit.

Killed two more nocks today, but I do have a minor form issue that's been cropping up.

Give me a single spot face, I'll destroy it (or the nock). Give it to someone else with a similar draw length, and they'll do the same thing.

Give me a vertical three spot - I'll destroy it.

Give me a triangular Vegas 3 spot - I'll hose it.

For whatever reason, I'm having an issue with form. I know it's not the bow - I can repeat the same issue with my Accomplice 34, my PSE Bow Madness, or my Hoyt Vantage Pro....so I know it's me.

I gotta tune this Vegas 3 spot form issue up before the Iron Archer event this Saturday and Sunday. Ick.

-Steve


----------



## 08toxikshooter

good luck getting everything fine tuned steve im jealous beyond belief its going to be first of the year before i get to order mine


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Ordered and Paid for mine today. Said two weeks or so. Now I have a reason to want Hunting season to be over and Indoor spots to begin.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

You guys are killing me I want the Exceed so bad, but still trying to sell my AM32.


----------



## LCA

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Ordered and Paid for mine today. Said two weeks or so. Now I have a reason to want Hunting season to be over and Indoor spots to begin.


you and me both.... im keepin the exceed on the down low that way when i break it out for indoor my friends will... well you know :wink:


----------



## Bohica

08toxikshooter said:


> good luck getting everything fine tuned steve im jealous beyond belief its going to be first of the year before i get to order mine


I think I'm on the same schedule.


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.

1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them. 

The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation. 

Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.

2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.

I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet. 

People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.

Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.

And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?

I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours. 

I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there. 

One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots. 

Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.

In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.

Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it. 

-Steve


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.
> 
> 1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them.
> 
> The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation.
> 
> Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.
> 
> 2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet.
> 
> People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.
> 
> Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.
> 
> And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?
> 
> I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours.
> 
> I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there.
> 
> One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots.
> 
> Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.
> 
> In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.
> 
> Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it.
> 
> -Steve



Class I would like to welcome you to Promotion 101.

today we have a very special guest

I would like to introduce you to Beastmaster.

Beastmaster has taken promotion to a new level.

set back and let it all soak in.



Excellent job Steve!!!! You are an asset to the team.


----------



## Hoyt'n em

when will the bow be available?


----------



## rodney482

Hoyt'n em said:


> when will the bow be available?


You can order now.

Bows will be ready to go in about 2 weeks.

Just waiting on the risers to come back from the anodizer and the strings from Americas Best.


----------



## cartman308

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.
> 
> 1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them.
> 
> The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation.
> 
> Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.
> 
> 2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet.
> 
> People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.
> 
> Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.
> 
> And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?
> 
> I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours.
> 
> I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there.
> 
> One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots.
> 
> Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.
> 
> In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.
> 
> Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it.
> 
> -Steve


Wow!!! That's some great work!!!! Not only can he shoot, but he can sell!! Glad your part of our team! Hope I can be as much an asset s you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## -bowfreak-

cartman308 said:


> Wow!!! That's some great work!!!! Not only can he shoot, but he can sell!! Glad your part of our team! Hope I can be as much an asset s you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto on that.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.
> 
> 1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them.
> 
> The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation.
> 
> Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.
> 
> 2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet.
> 
> People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.
> 
> Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.
> 
> And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?
> 
> I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours.
> 
> I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there.
> 
> One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots.
> 
> Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.
> 
> In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.
> 
> Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it.
> 
> -Steve





Very well done bud!!! :wink:


----------



## bulldogg1119

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.
> 
> 1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them.
> 
> The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation.
> 
> Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.
> 
> 2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet.
> 
> People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.
> 
> Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.
> 
> And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?
> 
> I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours.
> 
> I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there.
> 
> One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots.
> 
> Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.
> 
> In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.
> 
> Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it.
> 
> -Steve


i am glad to see that you are spreading the word of an awesome company that will go places and fast!!!!! not only are you halping Athens, you also are helping the people buying the Athens!!!!!!! :thumbs_up and great job!!! once you shoot an Athens, you'll never go back!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

*I wasn't intending this to be Marketing 101...but...*

Thanks guys! 

I have both an engineering and a sales background. So - I find it fun to keep the sales skill set up and running. And I've got the oddball talent to be able to speak propellerhead and be technical, or reduce propellerhead to normal English and speak to normal folks.

Anyhow - I'm glad you all like what I'm doing. And - I am stoked that my gamble of taking an unfinished riser worked.

I find that human nature is funny. We all "ooh" and "ahh" over the new stuff. Having stuff that's so far "unreleased" gives people the odd satisfaction that they are seeing something verboten. 

And, I'll bring to light a very cool marketing thought. It's somewhat shooting related. The phrase?

Ready - Fire - Aim.

You get the product ready.

You shoot it out and put it in view of the public (fire)

You aim it at the people who are going to buy it. You change the strategy on the fly to ensure you have a marketing success.

I have to fully admit that I picked Rodney's, Pam's and Amanda's brains on determining the manufacturing timeframes to where I could get an eXceed 300 and get it into view of certain people.

Like....

- When I go into inspection for the Iron Archer this weekend, I have to go through it again because technically I did an equipment change. The guy doing the equipment inspection? He's the national chairperson for USA Archery's JOAD program and the chairperson of USA Archery's Governance committee. He'd be a great one to demo the kids' bow to...but there's no way I can get one of those into my son's hands yet.

- The dedication/christening/grand opening ceremony? The person running the show is currently Arizona Game and Fish's archery sports coordinator. She's a former marketing manager for Plano (the case guys) and New Archery Products (the guys that make the Shockblocker and Bloodrunner broadhead). She's got contacts out the wazoo.

- The VIP's involved range from state and local politicos (none of them really hunt, but being the fact that they are all pro gun and pro hunt...that helps) to local sports figures. The sports figures - they hunt and shoot. 

Rumor mill has it that some of the guys from the Arizona Diamondbacks will be there. Well, Chad Tracy and Clay Zavada from the D-Backs are Bowtech guys. I know they are because I've actually worked on their bows. Clay Zavada recently just got handed a brand new Bowtech bow by Savage Sports, and he donated 4 tickets to raffle off for our JOAD program.

Wouldn't it be cool to get some business away from Bowtech and have guys like Clay and Chad join Chipper Jones in the Athens ranks?  

In the FITA 900 that I'm shooting next weekend, there will be shooters from all over - ranging from the guy who's the only US Army sponsored recurve shooter (he hunts too), to one of the top coaches in the United States, to a US Archery team ranking shooter, to others.

So - I may not be the best target shooter in the world, but I do know how to get the word out. 

Again, thanks for the encouragement and support. It means a lot!

-Steve


----------



## -bowfreak-

Beastmaster said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I have both an engineering and a sales background. So - I find it fun to keep the sales skill set up and running. And I've got the oddball talent to be able to speak propellerhead and be technical, or reduce propellerhead to normal English and speak to normal folks.
> 
> Anyhow - I'm glad you all like what I'm doing. And - I am stoked that my gamble of taking an unfinished riser worked.
> 
> I find that human nature is funny. We all "ooh" and "ahh" over the new stuff. Having stuff that's so far "unreleased" gives people the odd satisfaction that they are seeing something verboten.
> 
> And, I'll bring to light a very cool marketing thought. It's somewhat shooting related. The phrase?
> 
> Ready - Fire - Aim.
> 
> You get the product ready.
> 
> You shoot it out and put it in view of the public (fire)
> 
> You aim it at the people who are going to buy it. You change the strategy on the fly to ensure you have a marketing success.
> 
> I have to fully admit that I picked Rodney's, Pam's and Amanda's brains on determining the manufacturing timeframes to where I could get an eXceed 300 and get it into view of certain people.
> 
> Like....
> 
> - When I go into inspection for the Iron Archer this weekend, I have to go through it again because technically I did an equipment change. The guy doing the equipment inspection? He's the national chairperson for USA Archery's JOAD program and the chairperson of USA Archery's Governance committee. He'd be a great one to demo the kids' bow to...but there's no way I can get one of those into my son's hands yet.
> 
> - The dedication/christening/grand opening ceremony? The person running the show is currently Arizona Game and Fish's archery sports coordinator. She's a former marketing manager for Plano (the case guys) and New Archery Products (the guys that make the Shockblocker and Bloodrunner broadhead). She's got contacts out the wazoo.
> 
> - The VIP's involved range from state and local politicos (none of them really hunt, but being the fact that they are all pro gun and pro hunt...that helps) to local sports figures. The sports figures - they hunt and shoot.
> 
> Rumor mill has it that some of the guys from the Arizona Diamondbacks will be there. Well, Chad Tracy and Clay Zavada from the D-Backs are Bowtech guys. I know they are because I've actually worked on their bows. Clay Zavada recently just got handed a brand new Bowtech bow by Savage Sports, and he donated 4 tickets to raffle off for our JOAD program.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool to get some business away from Bowtech and have guys like Clay and Chad join Chipper Jones in the Athens ranks?
> 
> In the FITA 900 that I'm shooting next weekend, there will be shooters from all over - ranging from the guy who's the only US Army sponsored recurve shooter (he hunts too), to one of the top coaches in the United States, to a US Archery team ranking shooter, to others.
> 
> So - I may not be the best target shooter in the world, but I do know how to get the word out.
> 
> Again, thanks for the encouragement and support. It means a lot!
> 
> -Steve


Nice job buddy. We can all learn a little from what you are doing. :darkbeer:


----------



## cabohoyt

rodney482 said:


> Class I would like to welcome you to Promotion 101.
> 
> today we have a very special guest
> 
> I would like to introduce you to Beastmaster.
> 
> Beastmaster has taken promotion to a new level.
> 
> set back and let it all soak in.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent job Steve!!!! You are an asset to the team.


Had I thought of it I would have a bare riser version now as well.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Well beastmaster I would say you got it nailed down for sure 
WTG


----------



## Bohica

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - there's a couple of reasons why I purposefully took the unfinished riser. One reason sounds a tad bit confusing...but bear with me. The other reason is pure marketing.
> 
> 1) There are 4 major archery events going on in the Phoenix area in December, three of which are scheduled on the same weekend. Of the three on the same weekend, two of them are on the same public range, of which I will be shooting at one of them.
> 
> The shoot I'm doing is also going to be going through a building christening ceremony in between the first 300 and second 300 segments. Various sporting dignitaries will be there, and I wanted to make sure that Athens had it's representation.
> 
> Remember - we not only want to show it can shoot and can harvest a bunchaton of animals, we also need to have basic brand representation as well. I'd rather have a chance to demo the equipment to dignitaries and have a middlin' level score because it gets the name out. It's marketing....good marketing means that we get more sales in the long run.
> 
> 2) Nothing beats having something that isn't readily available. Having the bare riser look and the prototype Smooth Stability target stabilizer means that it just screams "NEW STUFF THAT ISN'T ON THE MARKET YET!!!!". Nothing attracts people more than that....other than visual body part exposure of the female persuasion and free giveaway stuff.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people have come up and asked me about the eXceed 300. Part of my Vegas format practice problem is that I don't have a lot of time to shoot it - the bow is getting oodles of attention. And that's good. People love getting a chance to see something that isn't truly out yet.
> 
> People who are in the CNC biz comment on how good looking the riser is. They comment on how well the beadblast looks in getting the tooling marks off. They love seeing the raw quality of the bow's riser.
> 
> Other people revel in the fact that they can actually see and touch a riser that hasn't been powercoated/dipped/anodized/painted. They can see what the riser looks like sans cosmetics. They love seeing it in it's bare state.
> 
> And for me - I can shoot it if it's got paint on it or not. If it attracts attention in a positive light for Athens - why not?
> 
> I was in the shop yesterday for 3 hours. In that 3 hour time frame, people played with the bow for 2 hours of time. Today - I was there for about 3 hours again - people played with it for about 2 hours.
> 
> I was also at an outdoor range yesterday getting my FITA distance sight marks. People at the outdoor range played with it for most of the time I was there.
> 
> One guy noticed that I had an oddball looking stabilizer, came up to me and asked me if it was a Smooth Stability, then fondled the eXceed for a good 40 minutes while commenting on how nice the riser is and how well it shoots.
> 
> Yeah, this is my sales background kicking in. This is why I joined up. It's not only to get a [email protected]$$ bow and shoot it, it's also showing why the Athens bows rock to people who don't shoot it.
> 
> In two days, I've demoed the bow to 9 different people. I can guarantee that during league tomorrow night, I'm gonna demo it to another 15 at a minimum. And that I'm gonna get questions from various local sports VIP's when I shoot it Saturday and Sunday to people who have never heard of the Athens name...but they will know about it after this weekend.
> 
> Grassroots viral marketing. Nothing beats it.
> 
> -Steve


Glad your on our side Steve. I think you'll be making the jump!....:thumbs_up



cartman308 said:


> Wow!!! That's some great work!!!! Not only can he shoot, but he can sell!! Glad your part of our team! Hope I can be as much an asset s you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1


----------



## KILL EM ALL

ttt


----------



## Beastmaster

Man - FITA indoor rounds are rough. Inner 10 ring scoring is a pain in the rear.

Got high enough to shoot in the Bronze or Silver round robin elimination for tomorrow. I'll know later today where I placed.

The eXceed 300 holds great. I'm doing some more experimentation with the Smooth Stability prototype stabilizer and a V-Bar (well, 1/2 of a V-Bar to offset the sight) to help balance the bow out just a hair.

Anyhow - I can't say enough about the bow.

And - I have a surprise picture for everyone here, but since I didn't have my digital camera with me, I'm reliant on waiting for my friends to email the picture to me. 

I won't say what it is yet except that it's something that I did last night in the final end in the local Vegas 450 league. 

The picture shows two things - one on how accurate it is, and the second is how powerful the bow is when fully cranked.

-Steve


----------



## cartman308

Beastmaster said:


> Man - FITA indoor rounds are rough. Inner 10 ring scoring is a pain in the rear.
> 
> Got high enough to shoot in the Bronze or Silver round robin elimination for tomorrow. I'll know later today where I placed.
> 
> The eXceed 300 holds great. I'm doing some more experimentation with the Smooth Stability prototype stabilizer and a V-Bar (well, 1/2 of a V-Bar to offset the sight) to help balance the bow out just a hair.
> 
> Anyhow - I can't say enough about the bow.
> 
> And - I have a surprise picture for everyone here, but since I didn't have my digital camera with me, I'm reliant on waiting for my friends to email the picture to me.
> 
> I won't say what it is yet except that it's something that I did last night in the final end in the local Vegas 450 league.
> 
> The picture shows two things - one on how accurate it is, and the second is how powerful the bow is when fully cranked.
> 
> -Steve


Sounds like someone ruined an arrow!! Found out how well you placed yet?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

cartman308 said:


> Sounds like someone ruined an arrow!! Found out how well you placed yet?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not yet. I know that if some archers are no shows, I'll probably be in the Silver. If not, it's the Bronze round robin.

Either way, I'm glad that I was able to make it to a medal round robin level.

And yes, I wrecked two arrows. Pretty badly too. 

What's funny - I shot a 9. Then I shot a 10 (I can't recall if it was an x, but I think so). Then I shot the Robin Hood. 

We had 3 flights that night. I was (literally) the only person on the third flight. So everyone was literally staring at me watching me shoot...not that I care. 

On the third shot - I heard a roar from the crowd. I had zero ideas as to what happened since I was still in a mental shooting zone. I podded my bow, turned around, and saw that one arrow was sticking oddly.

I've never RH'ed a swaged nocked arrow. Ever. Not with field points. Definitely not with bullet points.

The part that impressed me was the power. I've RH'ed XX75 Gamegetters before. It only penetrated about 1/4 to 1/3rd of the way into the back, and that's with the Uni-Nock variant.

This was a swaged tapered end. The tapered end opened up like a party favor. The arrow buried itself 1/2 way in.

And, every XX75 that I've done has this funny sine wave pattern of the arrow that received the abuse. 

-Steve


----------



## Bohica

Steve, that's awesome bud. That had to be a great feeling when you realized what happened.
What kind of response is the eXceed getting from the others?.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Man I cant wait to get my hands on that Grip*



Beastmaster said:


> The eXceed 300 holds great. Anyhow - I can't say enough about the bow.
> -Steve


Thanks for all the great reviews


----------



## LCA

*The wait is killin me...*

I can't wait for this bad boy... this will be a great 3D season for sure :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

Bohica said:


> Steve, that's awesome bud. That had to be a great feeling when you realized what happened.
> What kind of response is the eXceed getting from the others?.


I'm getting great reactions from it. I'm glad that my guess was right. 

One guy yesterday looked at the eXceed, did a double take, asked if he could touch the bow (I said yes), felt the riser, said that it's gotta be a prototype, thanked me, and walked away.

That, in a nutshell, was totally worth ordering the unfinished riser. 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Pics from the Robin Hood at the league on Friday.

This is thanks to Sighting In here on AT. It's a camera phone shot. As soon as the shop owner uploads her camera, I'll get the others that I took with better detail in it.

-Steve


----------



## alaz

awesome shot!


----------



## Athens1

how many yards are FITA indoors targets set at?

and nice shooting and promotion.

thanks again

Jason


----------



## Mule426

Thats awesome!!!

I would love to hear what the reaction is to the bow from your competetors.


----------



## Beastmaster

Athens1 said:


> how many yards are FITA indoors targets set at?
> 
> and nice shooting and promotion.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Jason


No problem!

FITA indoor uses 20 yards/18 meters. 

For compound shooters, it's inner 10 ring. Basically, the X is 10, rest of the yellow is 9, so on. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beastmaster

Hey guys!

I just took first place for my division in the Arizona Iron Archer. 

This is the first Arizona event that used the FITA round robin ranking. 

They used qualification rounds to set the divisions. Then they did a round robin within the division.

It was confusing to me as to the bronze, silver, and gold divisions. Now I got it figured out - it was the three flights. 

The winners got cash, a trophy (cowbell with a medal attached to it), and a free ride to the state championships. I won my division 7-0. 

Thanks to Athens for indulging me and getting the bow to me. Thanks to Smooth Stability in getting me the target stabilizer prototype. I wouldn't have gotten the win if it wasn't for these two companies. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redhookred1

*Great Job!*

Congrats!!!
Nice shootin!


----------



## Terps1

Steve, you da man....congrats on pumping out the win with the new 300/prototype SS as well as promoting the Athens name to fans, onlookers, judges and, of course, your competitors, sounds like a sweet two-for. Go get em at the state championships.


----------



## Bohica

Beastmaster said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just took first place for my division in the Arizona Iron Archer.
> 
> This is the first Arizona event that used the FITA round robin ranking.
> 
> They used qualification rounds to set the divisions. Then they did a round robin within the division.
> 
> It was confusing to me as to the bronze, silver, and gold divisions. Now I got it figured out - it was the three flights.
> 
> The winners got cash, a trophy (cowbell with a medal attached to it), and a free ride to the state championships. I won my division 7-0.
> 
> Thanks to Athens for indulging me and getting the bow to me. Thanks to Smooth Stability in getting me the target stabilizer prototype. I wouldn't have gotten the win if it wasn't for these two companies.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great weekend!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Congrats Steve.....great shooting!


----------



## alaz

Awesome Steve...Congrats!


----------



## KS3DER

Very!! good shooting Steve . Good luck at state


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Great shooting Steve!


----------



## cartman308

That is some AWESOME SHOOTING!! Bet you won't be pulling them apart to salvage one arrow 

Great job steve!!!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

WTG Steve congrats on a great job shooting


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Congrats Steve Great shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beastmaster

Thanks again all! I'm glad and honored that I could represent Athens this way.

I've gotten questions as to whether or not there's pics of me shooting the eXceed 300.

Well, not really. I got stuck down at the end lanes, so there's not a lot of places for the photographer to take pics safely.

This is the one and only pic that I know of where the photographers were able to get a shot of me and the eXceed. I'm the one on the far left. I had to have a shootoff with the female archer next to me. This was the last round of the round robin.

-Steve


----------



## dhayse32

Congrats Steve! :darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

*More feedback on the eXceed....*

Okay, now that I've had a chance to shoot the eXceed for 3 straight days (Friday, Saturday, and Sunday) with over 150 arrows, one league day, and two tournament days, combined with my normal practice sequences; here's some more feedback with regards to how it shoots.

1) I can't stress how much doing the lighter poundage helped. There's no way I could have done it with any other 70# bow that could be cranked back to under 60#....gee - I know of no other 70# bow that I could crank back to 56#. 

That's a huge advantage. One bow can be used from lighter poundage for spots, to heavier poundage in 3D, to cranked down all the way for hunting. I've never been a guy that's an "all in one" person, but this bow may actually fulfill that role of being an all in one shooter.

2) Considering the feats of what I did this past weekend, the adage of "a bow will always perform best when cranked down" just went out the window. I just proved that theory wrong...in a big way. The way the limb pockets work to stabilize the limbs just rocks.

3) Not that I care, but the bat-winged string silencer on the bottom vaporized itself into little pieces part way through the tournament Saturday. For target guys - you're not gonna care if that stuff's on it or not. As soon as get the mindset to throw the eXceed onto the press, the top bat-wing silencer is vapor.

4) Congrats to Rodney for asking that the grip and shelf get changed, and more kudos for Rodney in forcing the engineers to make the change to the final product. I can tell you all that having the grip and shelf set up that way worked extremely well. 

Not to sound too critical about the original Accomplice shelf and grip, but I can definitely say that if the grip and shelf didn't get changed to the way it is now, there's no way that I could have done what I did this past weekend. I applaud Athens for making the decision to do the change.

5) The bow does respond when you make the "perfect" shot. At first, I felt that the bow was a bit neutral in feeling. Not really. There is this ever slight "kick"...all of maybe 2 inches in motion, where the bottom cam will kick straight forward just a hair. It appeared when I added the V-Bar, and it's non-existent when I use the stabilizer only.

Your own mileage may vary on the feedback, but if you set the bow up to balance out properly, you will get something telling you that your shot hit the X....other than the roar of the people around you.

6) As expected, the longer ATA of the bow resists clocking very well. Adding the V-Bar to help resist the off set balance of the Sure-Loc sight helped quite a bit - so much so that I need to readjust the second axis to line things up better.

7) The super hard wall - bonus! Hoyt - eat your heart out. There's no way you're gonna get a hard wall like this out of a Contender/Vantage series with spirals. Backtension gurus will love this bow.

8) Over this past weekend, the bow got compared to the Elite XLR. Having shot the XLR for a test run, I can say this (and you guys can use it as talking points as well...):

a) The XLR has an 8 inch brace height. The eXceed has a 7 inch brace height. You get nearly the same forgiveness with a faster speed.

b) If you can imagine an XLR crossbred with a GT500, and using the Rev2 cams - that's how the Athens will really get it's speed.

c) You get nearly 15 pounds of draw weight change. Try that with any other bow company and a target series bow. You won't find it.

9) There is no way this bow weighs 4.4 pounds. It's got to be less. Anodize/film dip/powercoat does not add a lot of weight. I guarantee that the lower weight of this bow over 3 days is a joy to shoot. Even after the 7th round on Sunday round robins, I could hold the eXceed as steady as I did on Saturday.

10) Proof's in the pudding - I score better with the eXceed. If I look at my average scores using the eXceed versus shooting scores with other bows, I scored 8/10ths of a point per shot better with Athens. 

I've always been a 270/300 averaged Vegas scorer. From the short (less than 1 week) statistics that I have on the eXceed, that 8/10ths of a point per arrow change put me in the 294's. 

There are times where equipment will make you a better shooter. Guys - I really do feel that this is one of those times. The eXceed plain works. Rodney needs to have the engineers archive the riser geometry and use it for the next long ATA bow. They need to replicate it for the single cam bow.

I will say this much - if Athens puts out (for 2011) a long ATA single cam bow using the eXceed style riser (hint, hint - once the patent expires), you'll have one heck of a bow that's easy to tune and will shoot lights out. I can guarantee that you will give PSE and Mathews one hell of a run for their money. 

I've always said that the PSE Bow Madness XL is one of the best single cam target bows out there that is disguised as a hunting bow. If Athens took the eXceed riser and did a single cam version, you'd have people getting one in droves. You have a slim, low torque grip on the eXceed, with slightly better grip geometry. It would rock.

Anyhow, I've gotten a lot of use out of the eXceed in a short amount of time. I hope that this helps anyone who's on the bubble of deciding to buy one to go ahead and do it. I really do feel that this is the pinnacle of Athens bows right now.

-Steve


----------



## bigdogarcher

Beastmaster said:


> Pics from the Robin Hood at the league on Friday.
> 
> This is thanks to Sighting In here on AT. It's a camera phone shot. As soon as the shop owner uploads her camera, I'll get the others that I took with better detail in it.
> 
> -Steve


That's why thay make a 3 or 5 spot target....


----------



## Beastmaster

bigdogarcher said:


> That's why thay make a 3 or 5 spot target....


Yes. And when you've got a crowded setup and every lane is full, you're gonna shoot what you're assigned.


----------



## bfahl

*Congrats Steve!*

Now please refrain from anymore Exceed talk.....since mine is not in my hands yet!:wink:


----------



## redhookred1

*300*



bfahl said:


> Now please refrain from anymore Exceed talk.....since mine is not in my hands yet!:wink:




I cant wait to get my hands on mine!!
It will be very soon!!! a little birdie told me!


----------



## LeEarl

I am working on getting mine...... Hope it is finalized soon :thumb:


----------



## rodney482

Steve if you ever get tired of the bare riser and want us to glam it up for you just ship it back and we will do it!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Beastmaster said:


> Yes. And when you've got a crowded setup and every lane is full, you're gonna shoot what you're assigned.


That's true. But can't you request a different target face? It's cool to robin hood one. But it can get pretty expensive if you keep it up.:wink:


----------



## Heliman21

Beastmaster said:


> Pics from the Robin Hood at the league on Friday.
> 
> This is thanks to Sighting In here on AT. It's a camera phone shot. As soon as the shop owner uploads her camera, I'll get the others that I took with better detail in it.
> 
> -Steve


Great job Steve. I told you Friday night to get that picture. Doing Athen's justice. Now if they only made a 31.5"...


----------



## rodney482

Heliman21 said:


> Great job Steve. I told you Friday night to get that picture. Doing Athen's justice. Now if they only made a 31.5"...


WE can do 31


----------



## dhayse32

rodney482 said:


> WE can do 31


Add a nice big loop and your set! :wink:


----------



## Heliman21

rodney482 said:


> WE can do 31


Still need 31.5...and LH !!!


----------



## Heliman21

rodney482 said:


> WE can do 31





dhayse32 said:


> Add a nice big loop and your set! :wink:


Still doesn't change the draw length.


----------



## Heliman21

that multi quote thing does work.. :doh:


----------



## rodney482

Heliman21 said:


> Still doesn't change the draw length.


Bend your arm


The engineer tells me he is going to work on a 31.5 and 32" cam for the 37 but I do not have a date.


----------



## Heliman21

It is bent! I will keep in touch w/ Steve as to the availibilty of the cams. Glad to see a mfg step up and accomadate us long draw knuckle draggers. So many mfg's stop at 30" and it really does make shopping for a new bow really tough. Thanks!


----------



## Beastmaster

Heliman21 said:


> Great job Steve. I told you Friday night to get that picture. Doing Athen's justice. Now if they only made a 31.5"...


Hehe...you were right. Rhonda's still lagging. I need to remind her when Spencer has his lesson later today.

And I will let you know when the longer DL cams come out...

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> Steve if you ever get tired of the bare riser and want us to glam it up for you just ship it back and we will do it!!


I may consider it once league ends and once the final shoot of 2009 hits.

Or I may just TSP it, then clearcoat it.


----------



## Blackbery Holow

I have a feeling I will be selling a few of these. :wink:


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> I may consider it once league ends and once the final shoot of 2009 hits.
> 
> Or I may just TSP it, then clearcoat it.


You can do whatever you like but I want you to know if you ever want it finished out just let me know we will take care of it.


----------



## MAG00

rodney482 said:


> You can do whatever you like but I want you to know if you ever want it finished out just let me know we will take care of it.


Rodney, this is great. Just another reason why Athens is such a great company to be associated with.


----------



## Beastmaster

rodney482 said:


> You can do whatever you like but I want you to know if you ever want it finished out just let me know we will take care of it.



Wow. This is one of the reasons why shooters like me are willing to bust our humps for a company like this. 

Thank you! I may very well take you all up on this. I just have to figure out the finish option that I would like.

-Steve


----------



## Heliman21

Any red would be cool Steve! :wink:


----------



## LCA

*just passin time...*

New sight, new sling... check just need to pick a rest and order my b stinger and im all set, except for one important piece :wink:....waitin for my baby :bump2:


----------



## nywell

*37*

man I can't wait to order my "37" BUT I have to get my SWAT sold first. Boy the classifieds are slow right now. Lots of bows for sale, very little money.


----------



## Beastmaster

nywell said:


> man I can't wait to order my "37" BUT I have to get my SWAT sold first. Boy the classifieds are slow right now. Lots of bows for sale, very little money.


I had similar issues. I had a Ross CR331 and a Ross Carnivore for sale. Sold the 331 pretty fast, the Carnivore took 7 months to sell and I had to discount the crap out of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Any Athens 3-D shooters looking to Join a Team for the upcoming IBO season Please Pm me. I will be heading a MBO team and would be willing to help place other class shooters with other Athens staff to get Our teams together. I know its kinda early to think about 3-D season but I like being prepared early.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Up to the top 
I think I am going nuts waiting for the 300


----------



## Blackbery Holow

One of my staff shooters decided this will be the bow he will shoot comp with this year! Cant wait to order it, and of coarse im not gonna be able to order him one and not get me one! :wink: cant wait


----------



## rodney482

Blackbery Holow said:


> One of my staff shooters decided this will be the bow he will shoot comp with this year! Cant wait to order it, and of coarse im not gonna be able to order him one and not get me one! :wink: cant wait


Get your order in....300's will be shipping soon.


----------



## Blackbery Holow

I cant wait!


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> Get your order in....300's will be shipping soon.


are risers back yet?? still waiting on strings?? man the wait is killin me


----------



## rodney482

alpineyukon said:


> are risers back yet?? still waiting on strings?? man the wait is killin me


risers are back..some of them...


and yes we have strings

we are waiting on the neutral limb graphic.


----------



## dhayse32

rodney482 said:


> risers are back..some of them...
> 
> 
> and yes we have strings
> 
> we are waiting on the neutral limb graphic.


Sounds like it is getting close! 

Going to order one once the 3D season picks back up again. Cannot wait to give it a test run


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> risers are back..some of them...
> 
> 
> and yes we have strings
> 
> we are waiting on the neutral limb graphic.


Thats great thats the graphic i ordered


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> risers are back..some of them...
> 
> 
> and yes we have strings
> 
> we are waiting on the neutral limb graphic.





SAWEEEEEEET
I hope mine is one that goes out soon
if not then I guess I will have to wait


----------



## LCA

so.....how many of you guys ordered got the neutral graphic??.... show yourselves :uzi:....


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> risers are back..some of them...
> 
> 
> and yes we have strings
> 
> we are waiting on the neutral limb graphic.



So are the black risers,carbon fiber dipped limbs and orange limb decals, and orange/black strings in? 
If so......maybe mine is being built very soon! :wink:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

This wait is killing me!!!!!


----------



## ELDRICK

Got my UPS tracking # for my Exceed 300 today I ordered mine a little different so i don't have to wait for the limbs got a doctors appointment in the morning and the tracking # said it should be here tomorrow so i am going to set it up go to the range and poke some holes in paper look for the pics around 9pm tomorrow evening


----------



## Beastmaster

ELDRICK said:


> Got my UPS tracking # for my Exceed 300 today I ordered mine a little different so i don't have to wait for the limbs got a doctors appointment in the morning and the tracking # said it should be here tomorrow so i am going to set it up go to the range and poke some holes in paper look for the pics around 9pm tomorrow evening


Did you pay more for next day air?


----------



## rodney482

Beastmaster said:


> Did you pay more for next day air?


If it went next day air then yes there would have been added shipping costs.


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> So are the black risers,carbon fiber dipped limbs and orange limb decals, and orange/black strings in?
> If so......maybe mine is being built very soon! :wink:


you added carbon fiber dipped limbs.....we didnt have them Weds,,,but we might have them now. they were do in anytime.

I am heading over to the shop today to get in the way...


----------



## ShootingABN!

So they will be in shooters hands soooon.....:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

ShootingABN! said:


> So they will be in shooters hands soooon.....:wink::darkbeer:


that is correct!!


----------



## cartman308

Lucky shooter!!!!! :thumbs_up!!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Good news that they are going to be heading out soon......I will be placing an order soon!:darkbeer:


----------



## LCA

*just passin time...*

waitin for an email :darkbeer:... man this bow is gonna be sweeeeeeeet :wink:


----------



## rodney482

the new silver and black limb graphics came in today....The CF limbs are suppose to be here early next week.

I got to tell ya the bead blasted anodized target colors look fantastic.

the gunmetal to black is very nice.


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> the new silver and black limb graphics came in today....The CF limbs are suppose to be here early next week.
> 
> I got to tell ya the bead blasted anodized target colors look fantastic.
> 
> the gunmetal to black is very nice.


:banana::set1_applaud::jam:.......OHHHH YEAH!.... not long now :wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> the new silver and black limb graphics came in today....The CF limbs are suppose to be here early next week.
> 
> I got to tell ya the bead blasted anodized target colors look fantastic.
> 
> the gunmetal to black is very nice.


And let me guess, you didnt have your camera with you....:sad:


----------



## jhdeerjh

I can understand why everyone is pumped that bow is sweet!


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> And let me guess, you didnt have your camera with you....:sad:


never even thought about a pic....


Sorry...:sad:


----------



## Bohica

rodney482 said:


> the new silver and black limb graphics came in today....The CF limbs are suppose to be here early next week.
> 
> I got to tell ya the bead blasted anodized target colors look fantastic.
> 
> the gunmetal to black is very nice.


Dangit!! I had just about convinced myself to go with the orange fade instead of the gunmetal......now I've got to start this whole process over....:set1_polevault:


----------



## rodney482

Bohica said:


> Dangit!! I had just about convinced myself to go with the orange fade instead of the gunmetal......now I've got to start this whole process over....:set1_polevault:


for those that are ordering the orange to blk fade,,I would not get the flo orange strings...they kinda clash.

I would go with the neutral strings and graphics.


----------



## Okie101

rodney482 said:


> the new silver and black limb graphics came in today....The CF limbs are suppose to be here early next week.
> 
> I got to tell ya the bead blasted anodized target colors look fantastic.
> 
> the gunmetal to black is very nice.


That's really good news.... since that's what I ordered..


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> never even thought about a pic....
> 
> 
> Sorry...:sad:


We are considering taking points off your man card.:spit:


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> We are considering taking points off your man card.:spit:


Yeah Rodney is losing ManBeast status fast.


----------



## ELDRICK

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics as promised*

First off let me say the orange fade with orange and black string do clash Rodney is right I got two calls from Athens making sure that is what I wanted they told me it didn't look to good they were right but man this bow is a shooter I got i set up went to the range dialed it in then shot a 5 spot round just messing around with the guys I shot a 300 with 40xs not to bad just out of the box I just need to find a string color that matches now but I am in love Athens hit a homerun with this one


----------



## rodney482

ELDRICK said:


> First off let me say the orange fade with orange and black string do clash Rodney is right I got two calls from Athens making sure that is what I wanted they told me it didn't look to good they were right but man this bow is a shooter I got i set up went to the range dialed it in then shot a 5 spot round just messing around with the guys I shot a 300 with 40xs not to bad just out of the box I just need to find a string color that matches now but I am in love Athens hit a homerun with this one


I love that burnt orange...

that is a great looking unit...and you have number 2.

I have looked at all the string colors and grey and blk look the best with the burnt orange. IMO...


----------



## maxx532

With so many color combinations to choose from, it will be an agonizing decision.


----------



## BowTech Dave

ELDRICK said:


> First off let me say the orange fade with orange and black string do clash Rodney is right I got two calls from Athens making sure that is what I wanted they told me it didn't look to good they were right but man this bow is a shooter I got i set up went to the range dialed it in then shot a 5 spot round just messing around with the guys I shot a 300 with 40xs not to bad just out of the box I just need to find a string color that matches now but I am in love Athens hit a homerun with this one



That bow looks SICK!!! Congrats on a fine looking piece of equipment. Keep us informed at to how it produces.


----------



## KS3DER

maxx532 said:


> With so many color combinations to choose from, it will be an agonizing decision.


 Yes there are so many. I originally ordered The gun metal gray fade . But after seeing the white I think I'm going to call and see if I can change it to white. White with carbon fiber limbs and black hardware . Ahhhh yes beautiful.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

This is killing me. I cant wait. I just got my old bow sold. So I will be ordering my Exceed on monday. I think im going with the all white. I hope I can order it with the orange and black strings and graphics. 
What do you guys think about the Gold Tip 30X arrows? I like the price range they are in. My draw is 26.5" and I will probably shoot 58 to 60lbs.


----------



## maxx532

KS3DER said:


> Yes there are so many. I originally ordered The gun metal gray fade . But after seeing the white I think I'm going to call and see if I can change it to white. White with carbon fiber limbs and black hardware . Ahhhh yes beautiful.


 I agree. I really liked the looks of that. ( different )

Just looking for the pictures of all the risers with the color choices, and can't find em... help. lol


----------



## rodney482

SCOTT CARTER said:


> This is killing me. I cant wait. I just got my old bow sold. So I will be ordering my Exceed on monday. I think im going with the all white. I hope I can order it with the orange and black strings and graphics.
> What do you guys think about the Gold Tip 30X arrows? I like the price range they are in. My draw is 26.5" and I will probably shoot 58 to 60lbs.


yes you can order it with orange and Blk and Or and Blk limb graphics..

the orange looks fantastic with the solid white.


----------



## KS3DER

maxx532 said:


> I agree. I really liked the looks of that. ( different )
> 
> Just looking for the pictures of all the risers with the color choices, and can't find em... help. lol


 Here you go Maxx

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=596207&d=1246413928


----------



## SHUEY

rodney482 said:


> yes you can order it with orange and Blk and Or and Blk limb graphics..
> 
> the orange looks fantastic with the solid white.


Rodney how are the limb graphics put on? Dont really look like a sticker.

Is all white a option on the 34"


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys - looks like I'm not going to be able to shoot the Papago Arctic FITA 900 tomorrow. 

I had to have a minor surgical procedure this morning on the middle finger of the bow hand. Unfortunately, a staph infection got in between my nail and the cuticle and had to be drained.

Shooting the Vegas 450 league tonight was a pain, literally. There's no way I can shoot over 100 arrows tomorrow.

Sorry about that...

-Steve


----------



## Terps1

Beastmaster said:


> Guys - looks like I'm not going to be able to shoot the Papago Arctic FITA 900 tomorrow.
> 
> I had to have a minor surgical procedure this morning on the middle finger of the bow hand. Unfortunately, a staph infection got in between my nail and the cuticle and had to be drained.
> 
> Shooting the Vegas 450 league tonight was a pain, literally. There's no way I can shoot over 100 arrows tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry about that...
> 
> -Steve


Steve

No worries, get back to good health, there's always more tourneys and staff infections are a pretty serious issue. Hope ya get better soon.


----------



## cabohoyt

KS3DER said:


> Yes there are so many. I originally ordered The gun metal gray fade . But after seeing the white I think I'm going to call and see if I can change it to white. White with carbon fiber limbs and black hardware . Ahhhh yes beautiful.


That is how I ordered mine a few weeks ago. Trying to decide what string colors to put on it once I get it though.


----------



## LCA

cabohoyt said:


> That is how I ordered mine a few weeks ago. Trying to decide what string colors to put on it once I get it though.


The string color is what i couldn't decide on either so i just ordred the orange/black if i don't like them i'll just have a set made.


----------



## KS3DER

cabohoyt said:


> That is how I ordered mine a few weeks ago. Trying to decide what string colors to put on it once I get it though.


 I went with gray and black strings for now. When I wear them out later on I might change them to white and black. I think gray and black will work with almost any color riser though.


----------



## rodney482

SHUEY said:


> Rodney how are the limb graphics put on? Dont really look like a sticker.
> 
> Is all white a option on the 34"


the limb graphics are placed on with a chemical and water.

they wont come off, not without removing the finish on the limbs as well.

You can order an All white 34 but I am not sure on cost. You will have to call Amanda and get it quoted.


----------



## Terps1

ttt


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I ordered the black riser with camo limbs. Will that hold my order up Rod?


----------



## mdierker

I know there is a ton of different things you can customize for this bow and I will be ordering one on monday. I was wondering if I could find all of these in one spot or if I had to sift these 13 pages. I know that the strings are blk and orange but what strings are they? winners choice came on my 34 but I thought they changed and do they come with speed nocks now? sorry in advance for asking questions that have been answered. but I cant wait to get it in my hands I hear the wait is about 2 weeks now thats fine plenty of time to get my stuff around for it.


----------



## rodney482

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> I ordered the black riser with camo limbs. Will that hold my order up Rod?


No it will speed it up,,,as a matter of fact yours should go out Monday.


----------



## rodney482

mdierker said:


> I know there is a ton of different things you can customize for this bow and I will be ordering one on monday. I was wondering if I could find all of these in one spot or if I had to sift these 13 pages. I know that the strings are blk and orange but what strings are they? winners choice came on my 34 but I thought they changed and do they come with speed nocks now? sorry in advance for asking questions that have been answered. but I cant wait to get it in my hands I hear the wait is about 2 weeks now thats fine plenty of time to get my stuff around for it.


the standard 300 solid black with carbon fiber limbs Blk/Orange ABB strings

The target colors will also have CF limbs, gray and blk limb graphic and gray and black ABB strings.

target colors,,,Blue, Green, Red, Purple, Pink, Orange, Gunmetal.
Solid white will also have Blk/Orange strings and Orange limb graphic.


MSRP on standard $849
MSRP on Taget is $899


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

rodney482 said:


> No it will speed it up,,,as a matter of fact yours should go out Monday.


Now Rodney dont Play with my emotions. Im a lil sensative bout my bows. For Real Monday!!!!!!! Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## mdierker

thanks rodney I will be give you a call in the morning for my new baby.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> No it will speed it up,,,as a matter of fact yours should go out Monday.


Any word on my 300 bro 
its all standard


----------



## rodney482

KILL EM ALL said:


> Any word on my 300 bro
> its all standard


waiting on carbon fiber limbs..


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> waiting on carbon fiber limbs..



That will work I got all my stuff ready to go for it
Is there any way to change string colors on it to silver and black


----------



## B&C Bones

man I wanna see the gunmetal fade to black for sure. I love any colors as long as they are camo, black or gunmetal!:wink:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

WHEN IS MY BOW GONNA GET HERE!!!! I'm going CRAZY with this wait


----------



## LCA

Blood Bath2006 said:


> WHEN IS MY BOW GONNA GET HERE!!!! I'm going CRAZY with this wait


patience... somthin tells me that they will be shipping some out by friday:wink:


----------



## SHUEY

Hey Blood Bath I just saw someone on your front porch in A brown Uni Carrying something in a long square box. Better go check!:darkbeer:

just Playing Bro!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

alpineyukon said:


> patience... somthin tells me that they will be shipping some out by friday:wink:


Try Monday shipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LCA

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Try Monday shipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah i saw that, but i ordered CF limbs and somthin special so mine will take longer ...CF limbs will be in early week.


----------



## Athens1

*Gun Metal*

here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


----------



## J-Daddy

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


Jason which color riser is that? Is that the bead blasted gun metal grey Rodney was talking about? That color is freakin sweet, I was gonna go with a black riser or even a raw riser and have it dipped but man I'm digging the looks of that one...The neutral limb graphics look good too, I really like them. 
I think the eXceed will be my new 3-d & hunting bow. The 34" Accomplice might take a backup roll pretty soon.


----------



## cartman308

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OHsneaky1

That is SHARP! Very unique! I love it.


----------



## LCA

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


your kllin me:eek3:... man that thing is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Athens1

J-Daddy said:


> Jason which color riser is that? Is that the bead blasted gun metal grey Rodney was talking about? That color is freakin sweet, I was gonna go with a black riser or even a raw riser and have it dipped but man I'm digging the looks of that one...The neutral limb graphics look good too, I really like them.
> I think the eXceed will be my new 3-d & hunting bow. The 34" Accomplice might take a backup roll pretty soon.


yes this is the gun Metal bead blasted that fades to black on the ends.
I have never shot 5 spots for a score in my life i set this bow up 20 minutes later I started shooting it at a NFAA 5 spot target my very first round 60 arrow round i shot a 294 with 45 x's its not 300 with 60 x's but for my first time i had fun and I think im going to like indoor allways been a fur and foam guy. I am going to try and shoot a round every night. i need to change the lighting i have a spot light shining down from the right of the target face i had alot of issues with shadows. any ideas for the perfect lighting situation?

thanks for the comments 
Jason


----------



## bigdogarcher

Good shootin Jason. Very good for your first spot round. :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Athens1 said:


> yes this is the gun Metal bead blasted that fades to black on the ends.
> I have never shot 5 spots for a score in my life i set this bow up 20 minutes later I started shooting it at a NFAA 5 spot target my very first round 60 arrow round i shot a 294 with 45 x's its not 300 with 60 x's but for my first time i had fun and I think im going to like indoor allways been a fur and foam guy. I am going to try and shoot a round every night. i need to change the lighting i have a spot light shining down from the right of the target face i had alot of issues with shadows. any ideas for the perfect lighting situation?
> 
> thanks for the comments
> Jason


I love that color....man this bow just sceams "X killer"


----------



## MAG00

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


That is one sweet bow. I am really liking the colors.


----------



## INBOWHNTR

I was really planning on waiting until summer to order another bow but that bow is so sweet I don't know if I can wait.


----------



## ghost trail

Man that is one sweeeet lookin bow. now that I got my wifes ordered I can decide on my 300.


----------



## Okie101

Glad I got a preview of what my new bow will look like....that relik sight will look good on it too....

thanks Jason for the pics.....


----------



## Bohica

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


That's gonna cause some OT.....


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Athens1 said:


> here is a target setup I put together this weekend. it has black limbs vrs the carbon fiber the CF limbs should be here today. also has the neutral limb graphics


:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:

I think I could still hunt with that..

Need to save more money.ukey:


----------



## nywell

*Color*

That gun metal gray is SWEET! That would look good with the standard wood grip too. What's the up charge $ for that color? Is it the standard up charge for target colors?


----------



## ELDRICK

Wow Now I need another eXceed 300 that looks sweet as far as the lighting put a flouresent light above the target and one above the shooter this works the best


----------



## rodney482

nywell said:


> That gun metal gray is SWEET! That would look good with the standard wood grip too. What's the up charge $ for that color? Is it the standard up charge for target colors?


You can email me for staff pricing.

[email protected]


----------



## LCA

For some reason i keep flipping back and fourth between post #515 and my email :embara:.... not a productive day at work :zip:.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

No email notification from UPS today.


----------



## Beastmaster

Athens1 said:


> yes this is the gun Metal bead blasted that fades to black on the ends.
> I have never shot 5 spots for a score in my life i set this bow up 20 minutes later I started shooting it at a NFAA 5 spot target my very first round 60 arrow round i shot a 294 with 45 x's its not 300 with 60 x's but for my first time i had fun and I think im going to like indoor allways been a fur and foam guy. I am going to try and shoot a round every night. i need to change the lighting i have a spot light shining down from the right of the target face i had alot of issues with shadows. any ideas for the perfect lighting situation?
> 
> thanks for the comments
> Jason


Jason,

The best lighting is multiple (like 2 or 3) fluorescent light fixtures above the target plus even lighting down the lane to your shooter box.

This allows you to get a good sight picture, it will allow you to get a good setup for the lane itself, and it will prevent shadows inside your peep from messing with your eye and centering it properly.

What you shot is great though. Very cool score for your first one.

If you really want to tweak your shooting for the better, shoot a couple of Vegas 3 spot targets FITA style. That's inner 10 ring (X ring) only, then the rest is 9. After that, the next day go and shoot an NFAA 5 spot. You'll swear that the NFAA target will be easier.

The x ring on an NFAA 5 spot is nearly 2 times the size of a x ring on a Vegas face. Train on a Vegas face, and you'll clean up on a 5 spot.

And - if you have Microsoft Powerpoint, print some targets with this, and do it at 10 yards. 

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm

This will print out of a laser printer or inkjet printer NFAA 5 spot and Vegas 3 spot targets that fit on an 8.5x11 sheet of paper. Shoot it at 10 yards and then shoot a league round with the real target. 

You'll see a difference and an increase in your scores.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

nywell said:


> That gun metal gray is SWEET! That would look good with the standard wood grip too. What's the up charge $ for that color? Is it the standard up charge for target colors?


You really wouldn't want a wood grip on a target bow. I do admit that the color combination would rock, but realistically, shooting off of the bare riser is best.


----------



## Athens1

thanks Steve,

I shot another round with the guys last night at my house i think the lighting is my problem i did shoot a little better 297 44 x's but i know if i put my mind and your training to it i will eventually shoot a clean round this was only the second round i have ever shot indoors but im a little hard on my self sometimes. thanks you so much for the support and advice. You staffer have really added a joy to the business it makes it all worth the hard work.

thanks again,

Jason


----------



## simi06

*A little help for a future Exceed Target Lady*

I have a 15 year old daughter that has expresed interest in archery. Target and 3D will be her areas. Not knowing her draw ability I was wondering if you all could chime up with your knowledge to help me out. She is 5'8" and 145.9 lbs. She is athletic as far as a vasity pitcher, plays basketball at post and qualified for state in the high jump and runs the 400 and 800 in track. Her draw length is 27 3/4 using the measuring method I use. I know she is not done growing yet and her strength and conditioning coach is going to get major gains for her as far as upperbody strength in concerned. 
That being said here are my questions.
Do you think 40-50 lbs. Exceed is a good choice?
Go with 27 inch cams or go 28 for her growth?
Is a 37 inch ATA bow going to be steady enough without having to put on 2-3lbs of stabilizers or will it be to much ATA?
I have never shot a "target" bow so I am asking these questions blindly.
Thanks,
Simi06


----------



## cabohoyt

Athens1 said:


> yes this is the gun Metal bead blasted that fades to black on the ends.
> I have never shot 5 spots for a score in my life i set this bow up 20 minutes later I started shooting it at a NFAA 5 spot target my very first round 60 arrow round i shot a 294 with 45 x's its not 300 with 60 x's but for my first time i had fun and I think im going to like indoor allways been a fur and foam guy. I am going to try and shoot a round every night. i need to change the lighting i have a spot light shining down from the right of the target face i had alot of issues with shadows. any ideas for the perfect lighting situation?
> 
> thanks for the comments
> Jason


Jason, you are killing me, that looks sweet. I hope you guys ship my white one soon so I can stop second guessing myself.


----------



## Terps1

simi06 said:


> I have a 15 year old daughter that has expresed interest in archery. Target and 3D will be her areas. Not knowing her draw ability I was wondering if you all could chime up with your knowledge to help me out. She is 5'8" and 145.9 lbs. She is athletic as far as a vasity pitcher, plays basketball at post and qualified for state in the high jump and runs the 400 and 800 in track. Her draw length is 27 3/4 using the measuring method I use. I know she is not done growing yet and her strength and conditioning coach is going to get major gains for her as far as upperbody strength in concerned.
> That being said here are my questions.
> Do you think 40-50 lbs. Exceed is a good choice?
> Go with 27 inch cams or go 28 for her growth?
> Is a 37 inch ATA bow going to be steady enough without having to put on 2-3lbs of stabilizers or will it be to much ATA?
> I have never shot a "target" bow so I am asking these questions blindly.
> Thanks,
> Simi06


i would go with the 27.5 inch cams if ya can, err towards the short side and make up the short anchor position using a d-loop. 40-50 for target would be good, if needed ya could squeek out 53-54 with maxed out limbs. target bows give more forgiveness and stabs are personal preference that involves experimenting...but im new to the scene im sure some others can chime in and give a little more insight


----------



## -bowfreak-

simi06 said:


> I have a 15 year old daughter that has expresed interest in archery. Target and 3D will be her areas. Not knowing her draw ability I was wondering if you all could chime up with your knowledge to help me out. She is 5'8" and 145.9 lbs. She is athletic as far as a vasity pitcher, plays basketball at post and qualified for state in the high jump and runs the 400 and 800 in track. Her draw length is 27 3/4 using the measuring method I use. I know she is not done growing yet and her strength and conditioning coach is going to get major gains for her as far as upperbody strength in concerned.
> That being said here are my questions.
> Do you think 40-50 lbs. Exceed is a good choice?
> Go with 27 inch cams or go 28 for her growth?
> Is a 37 inch ATA bow going to be steady enough without having to put on 2-3lbs of stabilizers or will it be to much ATA?
> I have never shot a "target" bow so I am asking these questions blindly.
> Thanks,
> Simi06


As far as ATA....I wouldn't even be concerned with her shooting the 34 either. I am not trying to be a jerk but I would suspect that here DL is not 27 3/4". I would say it is much closer to 27 and maybe even less if she has an average wingspan for a person her height. I would go with the 50 lb limbs and back them off to 40 or even less if Athens says its ok.

Best case scenario on the DL is to get to a GOOD pro shop and have her properly fitted to a measured draw.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> As far as ATA....I wouldn't even be concerned with her shooting the 34 either. I am not trying to be a jerk but I would suspect that here DL is not 27 3/4". I would say it is much closer to 27 and maybe even less if she has an average wingspan for a person her height. I would go with the 50 lb limbs and back them off to 40 or even less if Athens says its ok.
> 
> Best case scenario on the DL is to get to a GOOD pro shop and have her properly fitted to a measured draw.


I agree with Mark on this one...She could shoot the 34" just fine. But if she wants an all out target rig the eXceed would be a better choice, the extra few inches of AtoA length will make the bow hold better and the grip on the eXceed is gonna be better. I also agree that she's probably closer to 27" or less on her draw length unless she has some really long arms..Not alot of females will push a 28" draw in reality. I'd go 50lbs max and back them down as much as possible to get her started, worst thing you could do is start her with to much weight. As far as stab's go, that's all personal choice and to find the best setup you'll have to play with lengths & v-bars or side weights. I wouldnt start her off with much stabilizer weight at all until she builds up the muscles used when holding the bow out...After that you could start adding more weight until she found something that she was comfy with. Everyone preaches a heavy target bow but it's easy to get one to heavy to the point where it'll wear you out shooting it.
Oh and the last thing, it's not easy to do but the best thing you could do if she's gonna get serious about shooting tournaments is start her out with a back tension release...It would pay off for her in the long run, plus I've always heard women seem to pick them up faster than most guys do. The main thing is getting a setup that fits her.


----------



## redhookred1

*Youth archer*

I just set up my 14 year old Niece with her 1st bow,Be carefull with the poundage!!! I had to bring her down to 25# and work her way up to 35#...A young Girls muscle structure is far different than a young boys!
Low and slow is my rule,Dont let her over shoot ,when she looks tiered stop shooting!
She may hurt herself and lose interest!:mg:


----------



## rooster4l

ttt


----------



## maxx532

I agree with the others.

Better to be a little short, than too long.
Go to the light side on the poundage. I know a good number of grown men, 200lbs and bigger, that shoot under 50lbs for spots.

Stabilizers... What you're looking for is balance, not necessarily weight.
Start her out light, and go from there.

Just my 2cts.


----------



## LCA

*bump*

back up top


----------



## LCA

alpineyukon said:


> For some reason i keep flipping back and fourth between post #515 and my email :embara:.... not a productive day at work :zip:.


Im doing it again :embara:


----------



## bloodtrail1

Got word today that my eXceed 300 should ship before the end of the week! 
Cant wait to see the UPS shipping confirmation email come my way!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Jason that bow looks AWESOME 
I cant wait to get mine


----------



## LCA

My rest came today ... one step closer.I probably refreshed my email 50 times today.


----------



## gobblemg

Any news on when the carbon fiber limbs will be ready?


----------



## KS3DER

gobblemg said:


> Any news on when the carbon fiber limbs will be ready?


 In post 515. Athens 1 said they should come in Monday the 14th.


----------



## rodney482

KS3DER said:


> In post 515. Athens 1 said they should come in Monday the 14th.


Limbs came in today...thank goodness.


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Limbs came in today...thank goodness.


I figured they were in when I was told my bow should ship this week yet!:wink:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

rodney482 said:


> Limbs came in today...thank goodness.


How bout that Black with Camo limb that looked liked it would be shipped Monday??


----------



## rodney482

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> How bout that Black with Camo limb that looked liked it would be shipped Monday??


I will call in the morning and see why it didnt...It should have.

Rodney.


----------



## jhdeerjh

Well, it looks like I am going to have to get one of these. Gun Metal is where it is at...that is a sweet looking bow.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

rodney482 said:


> I will call in the morning and see why it didnt...It should have.
> 
> Rodney.



Thanks Rodney, I just figured there was some type of delay.


----------



## maxx532

Good morning guys and girls.. Just hanging home, waiting for the brown truck. According to the tracking, my blacked out 34 should be here today.
:darkbeer:


----------



## LCA

maxx532 said:


> Good morning guys and girls.. Just hanging home, waiting for the brown truck. According to the tracking, my blacked out 34 should be here today.
> :darkbeer:


...You had me for a minute i thought you had an exceed coming today.


----------



## maxx532

I wish I did... I'd be hitting the range for sure, this afternoon... Got a vegas style shoot on Sunday. Love to show that baby off... LOL


----------



## LCA

Hoping to have mine in hand soon... maybe have it setup by the end of next week :wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

still tryin to get the money saved up want a exceed so bad


----------



## cabohoyt

Hey Rodney, did the white risers come back yet for the Exceed?:wink:


----------



## rodney482

cabohoyt said:


> Hey Rodney, did the white risers come back yet for the Exceed?:wink:


 
I will be at Athens tomorrow..I will find out.


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> I will be at Athens tomorrow..I will find out.


GOOD.... if see one with wierd colored cams shove it to the front of the line :wink:


----------



## mdierker

my 300 is on order hope it gets here soon cuz my 34 is getting lonely lol


----------



## bloodtrail1

Mine shipped out to me today!! 
And the UPS email notice said it is expected to be here tomarrow!!
Wow that was fast! One day shipping!!


----------



## gobblemg

Got my e-mail from UPS today also. Delivery date on Monday.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I was told mine will ship out this week


----------



## clydejr8

I wish I would get one of those ship notices. I ordered black with black carbon fiber limbs. I really want to start shooting that thing to get ready for the lancaster classic.


----------



## Beastmaster

mdierker said:


> my 300 is on order hope it gets here soon cuz my 34 is getting lonely lol


Heh. My 34 hasn't been touched since I got the eXceed.


----------



## rodney482

They are starting to ship.....

Protege's are just about done as well.

Rellik sight will ship late next week.


----------



## LCA

*another piece...*

Just ordered my 12 matte black b-stinger... only 1 big piece left :darkbeer:.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Beastmaster said:


> Heh. My 34 hasn't been touched since I got the eXceed.



You know what....the 300 is MY type of bow BUT I have really become fond of my 34. I am thinking it might have a place for quite a while in my stable!


----------



## whitetail25

I think I just might get me one of them 300.. That gunmetal looks awesome..


----------



## LCA

*good news and bad*

Well i got some bad news today, looks ike i won't have my 300 for 2-3 weeks  . I was looking forward to taking it to the ASA shoot in florida but i dont know if it will work out... how much time would you guys think a guy needs to get used to a bow before you would go to a big shoot like that? I'm kinda bummed out, oh well... the good news is i ordered one of the big stickers :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

alpineyukon said:


> Well i got some bad news today, looks ike i won't have my 300 for 2-3 weeks  . I was looking forward to taking it to the ASA shoot in florida but i dont know if it will work out... how much time would you guys think a guy needs to get used to a bow before you would go to a big shoot like that? I'm kinda bummed out, oh well... the good news is i ordered one of the big stickers :wink:


Ouch. That's a bummer.


----------



## LCA

Beastmaster said:


> Ouch. That's a bummer.


What do you think steve? is 1-2 weeks enuff time for a average guy to get used to a bow for a big shoot like that??? i dont want to embarras myself


----------



## Beastmaster

alpineyukon said:


> What do you think steve? is 1-2 weeks enuff time for a average guy to get used to a bow for a big shoot like that??? i dont want to embarras myself


I think so. Shoot at least 50 or so every day and you'll get used to the bow pretty easily.


----------



## LCA

Beastmaster said:


> I think so. Shoot at least 50 or so every day and you'll get used to the bow pretty easily.


normaly thats no problem but this time of year in ohio it gets dark at 5 so that leaves me with weekends only unless i go to the shop.


----------



## cabohoyt

alpineyukon said:


> Well i got some bad news today, looks ike i won't have my 300 for 2-3 weeks  . I was looking forward to taking it to the ASA shoot in florida but i dont know if it will work out... how much time would you guys think a guy needs to get used to a bow before you would go to a big shoot like that? I'm kinda bummed out, oh well... the good news is i ordered one of the big stickers :wink:


How did you order yours, what color? limbs? etc.


----------



## LCA

Well... just got a call from pam, must have been a mistake, turns out my bow is ready to ship SO..:set1_applaud::RockOn::set1_tango2: thats how i feel right now :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

alpineyukon said:


> normaly thats no problem but this time of year in ohio it gets dark at 5 so that leaves me with weekends only unless i go to the shop.


Got a place indoors in you home you can use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LCA

Beastmaster said:


> Got a place indoors in you home you can use?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:aniangel:.... The main hallway.... i could get 35 yard shot :wink: but i dont feel like havin body parts cutoff :zip:


----------



## bloodtrail1

Those of you that have your eXceed 300's setup.......for setting up the arrowrest where do you have your arrow cutting thru? Meaning......is the arrow when nocked covering the berger hole? Or are you high/low?
How far off the shelf to the center of the shaft when arrow nocked?
Trying to get a good starting point......
For some reason if I have the arrow covering the berger hole.....I cant get my limbdriver prongs back flat on the shelf. The prongs are off the shelf....all my other bows I could set up with limbdriver and have the prongs flat on the shelf and yet raise to shoot with arrow cutting thru berger hole.


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> Those of you that have your eXceed 300's setup.......for setting up the arrowrest where do you have your arrow cutting thru? Meaning......is the arrow when nocked covering the berger hole? Or are you high/low?
> How far off the shelf to the center of the shaft when arrow nocked?
> Trying to get a good starting point......
> For some reason if I have the arrow covering the berger hole.....I cant get my limbdriver prongs back flat on the shelf. The prongs are off the shelf....all my other bows I could set up with limbdriver and have the prongs flat on the shelf and yet raise to shoot with arrow cutting thru berger hole.


Do you use the target launcher that is just a Y and is smaller than the standard?


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> Do you use the target launcher that is just a Y and is smaller than the standard?


I take the "standard" launcher and grind off prongs to make a small V.


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> I take the "standard" launcher and grind off prongs to make a small V.


me too.

ok, If I understand you correctly, the rest launcher is hitting the lip of the shelf?


----------



## bloodtrail1

When at full draw(or limbdriver in the upright position)....right now my Accomplice 34 is setup so the arrow perfectly covers the berger hole.
Should the eXceed 300 be setup the same?
I know all bows are different as my Ross bows I use to shoot you set up with bottom of shaft 3/4 up the berger....And I forget the measurement...but my Elites I would setup according to Kevin S. with the center of the shaft X amount off the shelf. etc.


----------



## bloodtrail1

rodney482 said:


> me too.
> 
> ok, If I understand you correctly, the rest launcher is hitting the lip of the shelf?


I will send u a PM!:wink:


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> I will send u a PM!:wink:


okie dokie


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Got the email today its on the way


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> When at full draw(or limbdriver in the upright position)....right now my Accomplice 34 is setup so the arrow perfectly covers the berger hole.
> Should the eXceed 300 be setup the same?
> I know all bows are different as my Ross bows I use to shoot you set up with bottom of shaft 3/4 up the berger....And I forget the measurement...but my Elites I would setup according to Kevin S. with the center of the shaft X amount off the shelf. etc.


problem solved......


----------



## Blood Bath2006

KILL EM ALL said:


> Got the email today its on the way


I hate you:mg::mg::mg::mg:

still waiting.....................


----------



## bloodtrail1

I almost have my eXceed 300 setup and will post some pictures later tonight! It sure feels good and I really like the grip!


----------



## Terps1

ttt....saving the funds now for my exceed, bloodtrail can we get some pics when ya get yours up and ready, what color/limb combo did ya get?


----------



## bloodtrail1

I have the black riser and carbon fiber dipped limbs......orange/black strings.
I will see if I can get a decent picture up in a few minutes!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Well......here are a couple pictures of my eXceed 300! 
I was told this was the 2nd 300 to leave the shop and the first with a "finished" riser.......Still have to get a peep in it......Im thinking later today I will put a peep in and do some shooting!


----------



## Belicoso

bloodtrail1 said:


> Well......here are a couple pictures of my eXceed 300!
> I was told this was the 2nd 300 to leave the shop and the first with a "finished" riser.......Still have to get a peep in it......Im thinking later today I will put a peep in and do some shooting!


Nice bow, congrats.Did they change the grip angle on the Exceed versus the other modells?? It doesn´t looks so straight, at the least on your pic´s.


----------



## redhookred1

*300*

Sweet! 
Waiting for mine..Carbon fiber limbs w/black orange fade!!!


----------



## Terps1

thats a sweet looking bow...i may need to return some xmas gifts next week for cash to step up the funds for the bow.:wink:


----------



## rodney482

Belicoso said:


> Nice bow, congrats.Did they change the grip angle on the Exceed versus the other modells?? It doesn´t looks so straight, at the least on your pic´s.


Yes we did the shelf and grip are totally different than the Accomplice.


----------



## Belicoso

rodney482 said:


> Yes we did the shelf and grip are totally different than the Accomplice.


Any close up pic´s??
Thanks


----------



## bloodtrail1

Maybe not the best picture.....but it shows the grip area and angle of the grip on my eXceed 300.


----------



## Briarsdad

rodney482 said:


> They are starting to ship.....
> 
> Protege's are just about done as well.
> 
> Rellik sight will ship late next week.


Hey Rodney I might have missed it but what is the MSRP on the Protege? I am going to have to get a second job if Athens keeps bringing out all these cool new bows!!!


----------



## rodney482

Briarsdad said:


> Hey Rodney I might have missed it but what is the MSRP on the Protege? I am going to have to get a second job if Athens keeps bringing out all these cool new bows!!!


they have not told me yet..they just got the final bow done,,,now they need to figur out the price.


----------



## rodney482

bloodtrail1 said:


> Maybe not the best picture.....but it shows the grip area and angle of the grip on my eXceed 300.


eXceed is laser engraved on the grip.


----------



## Bohica

bloodtrail1 said:


> Well......here are a couple pictures of my eXceed 300!
> I was told this was the 2nd 300 to leave the shop and the first with a "finished" riser.......Still have to get a peep in it......Im thinking later today I will put a peep in and do some shooting!


Dang man...that's one sweet bow!!!!


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Sweet bow! I ordered an all white Exceed a week or so ago I cant wait to get it. Hope its here soon Im going nuts seeing all theses Exceeds


----------



## bloodtrail1

Bohica said:


> Dang man...that's one sweet bow!!!!


Thanks!
It sure is a nice looking bow!
And Im putting in a peep in a little bit and do some shooting!
Will report back after doing some shooting.....


----------



## LCA

Mine was ready to ship friday but pam called and asked if i wanted my string color changed since it clashed with the bow, i always trust a woman when it comes to style and color co-ordination so hopefully if it didn't make it out friday it will go out monday :wink: If i am lucky i will be shooting it wednesday :nyah:


----------



## bloodtrail1

I finally did some shooting at the indoor range at 20 yards.
To sum things up in a few words...........or one word......WOW!
This eXceed 300 really shoots!
My bow is 60# and 28.5" and fits me perfect.
The draw is very smooth, although it is abit "harder" to draw than my Athens Accomplice 34. But the draw is consistant from beginning to end with no hump at any point and ends with a rock solid wall.
The bow holds GREAT and I really really like this grip! Its perfect.....
The bow is very quiet, no kick, no vibration, no nothing!
And man is this thing accurate! 
I can see that this bow will be hard to put down!!!:wink:


----------



## bloodtrail1

bloodtrail1 said:


> I finally did some shooting at the indoor range at 20 yards.
> To sum things up in a few words...........or one word......WOW!
> This eXceed 300 really shoots!
> My bow is 60# and 28.5" and fits me perfect.
> The draw is very smooth, although it is abit "harder" to draw than my Athens Accomplice 34. But the draw is consistant from beginning to end with no hump at any point and ends with a rock solid wall.
> The bow holds GREAT and I really really like this grip! Its perfect.....
> The bow is very quiet, no kick, no vibration, no nothing!
> And man is this thing accurate!
> I can see that this bow will be hard to put down!!!:wink:


Want to make it clear that my eXceed 300 and accomplice 34 both are the same specs as far as 60# and 28.5" draw. Both are smooth drawing bows, just that the 300 is abit harder to draw than the 34".
But, the 300 is smooth throughout the draw.
I have another bow that is a binary cam bow, and same specs......
But it has a slight "hump" towards the end of the draw cycle....the 300 is smooth start to finish!


----------



## LCA

bloodtrail1 said:


> Want to make it clear that my eXceed 300 and accomplice 34 both are the same specs as far as 60# and 28.5" draw. Both are smooth drawing bows, just that the 300 is abit harder to draw than the 34".
> But, the 300 is smooth throughout the draw.
> I have another bow that is a binary cam bow, and same specs......
> But it has a slight "hump" towards the end of the draw cycle....the 300 is smooth start to finish!


thanks bloodtrail i cant wait to show this badboy off.


----------



## rodney482

alpineyukon said:


> Mine was ready to ship friday but pam called and asked if i wanted my string color changed since it clashed with the bow, i always trust a woman when it comes to style and color co-ordination so hopefully if it didn't make it out friday it will go out monday :wink: If i am lucky i will be shooting it wednesday :nyah:


Is your Black with Orange cams?


----------



## rodney482

SCOTT CARTER said:


> Sweet bow! I ordered an all white Exceed a week or so ago I cant wait to get it. Hope its here soon Im going nuts seeing all theses Exceeds


That will look really good!!!

I love the white!


----------



## Early Ice

*Thinking about making a switch*

I currently shoot a GT500, considering the Exceed 300. Anyone shoot both back to back? PRo's and con's anyone?


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> Is your Black with Orange cams?


:nod:... try'n to keep that on the down low.


----------



## rodney482

alpineyukon said:


> :nod:... try'n to keep that on the down low.


oh ok,,,I didnt see it then...


----------



## LCA

:icon_1_lol: there you go.... never know who is on here... i try to keep all purchases of this kind secret




rodney482 said:


> oh ok,,,I didnt see it then...


----------



## mdierker

well my 300 has been paid for and on its way here soon. I have all of my setup already armortech sight GT pro x-cutters xtreme stab but I dont have a rest im torn between 3 of them TT limbdriver or spring steel? Im shooting IBO AHC but will be shooting some MBR whats your guys thoughts or if you can point me in the way of some info about spring steels that would be great as well thanks


----------



## Eric131

Why does the Exceed have a wood grip on it on their website? I like it! :darkbeer:


----------



## redhookred1

*Revised riser*

The pic was added to the sight before the integrated grip was completed,
The pic will be changed on the webpage soon!


----------



## Beastmaster

Early Ice said:


> I currently shoot a GT500, considering the Exceed 300. Anyone shoot both back to back? PRo's and con's anyone?


Imagine a GT500 merged with an XLR, with a shorter brace height and the Rev2 cams.

That's going to give you 80% of what the eXceed will shoot like.

Then, merge that with a grip that's a blending of a PSE target bow (with some good heel support) and a Hoyt target bow, with a thumb relief to give you some increased steadiness. 

The bow is so nice, any mistakes are totally and absolutely yours. For a bow that is slightly reflexed in nature, it shoots far more forgiving than it looks.

And it doesn't act like a parallel limbed bow. I love the feedback that I get from this bow. If my stance is off - the bow tells me. If I'm pulling too oddly, the bow will tell me. It's a very responsive bow once you start shooting it.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Eric131 said:


> Why does the Exceed have a wood grip on it on their website? I like it! :darkbeer:





redhookred1 said:


> The pic was added to the sight before the integrated grip was completed,
> The pic will be changed on the webpage soon!


+1 on the change.

The picture on the web site did not reflect the feedback that was given by target shooters. Originally, the bow was going to be basically an extended version of the Accomplice.

Predominantly target shooters (like myself) who are on staff spoke up. And with the grumblings of the designer and the help from Rodney (who also put his two cents in), we now have something that shoots far better than what was originally put down on paper and on the web.

-Steve


----------



## LCA

*well......*

heres to hoping this beast is waiting on me when i walk through the door tonight :darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

Sweet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gobblemg

Mine came today, I wont get to see it until wed.


----------



## LCA

gobblemg said:


> Mine came today, I wont get to see it until wed.


cool... mine should be here today then


----------



## Eric131

PICS please!!! :darkbeer::tongue::thumbs_up:teeth:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Got my E-mail from UPS today

Time to celebrate!!

This round is on me:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mdierker

just wondering when did you order your 300?just trying to count the days until I might see mine lol


----------



## SteveID

Anybody have pics of, or a link to the white bow?


----------



## rodney482

SteveID said:


> Anybody have pics of, or a link to the white bow?


I have pics of the 34 but no one has a white 37 yet.


----------



## SteveID

rodney482 said:


> I have pics of the 34 but no one has a white 37 yet.


Ohhh White limbs too eh? I remember seeing a White 34 w/ carbon limbs a while back too.


----------



## rodney482

SteveID said:


> Ohhh White limbs too eh? I remember seeing a White 34 w/ carbon limbs a while back too.


we can do it either way...:smile:


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed 300*

Called today...I am # 7 on the list!!!!They think the Rellik will be ready by the time my bow is done!!!


----------



## LCA

got my shipment confirmation today, my 300 will be here christmas eve, oh yeah.


----------



## 30 X

In the review the draw is listed starting from 26 yet on the website it starts at 27. Which is it ??


----------



## rodney482

30 X said:


> In the review the draw is listed starting from 26 yet on the website it starts at 27. Which is it ??


26"

We need to update.


----------



## maxx532

RODNEY !! Stop posting pics of that white 300 !!

You're killing me here....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Steve*



SteveID said:


> Anybody have pics of, or a link to the white bow?


Mike and I have ours on order..He ordered his in White...I will let you know when they come in

Tom


----------



## rodney482

maxx532 said:


> RODNEY !! Stop posting pics of that white 300 !!
> 
> You're killing me here....


that is a white 34 Accomplice..

No one has a white 300 yet...

but I have made up my mind and I will be getting a white one....the white looks really good.


----------



## maxx532

Yeah... Looks really sharp.


----------



## 05-BTOG

rodney482 said:


> that is a white 34 Accomplice..
> 
> No one has a white 300 yet...
> 
> but I have made up my mind and I will be getting a white one....the white looks really good.


I thought I had my mind set on the Gunmetal, but the all white has really sparked my interest, right handed 50-60# with 29" dl, please.


----------



## rodney482

05-BTOG said:


> I thought I had my mind set on the Gunmetal, but the all white has really sparked my interest, right handed 50-60# with 29" dl, please.


I am going with

white riser CF limbs, neutral graphics, White and Silver VT strings
Gunmetal cams, limb pockets, medallions, anchor, draw stops.

lefty, 60 pounds,,30" Dl.


----------



## maxx532

Be sure and post up some pics, when you get it built.
Really like to see how it looks.


----------



## Eric131

White is powder coat right?


----------



## rodney482

Eric131 said:


> White is powder coat right?


yes and so is the solid black.


----------



## SteveID

ex-wolverine said:


> Mike and I have ours on order..He ordered his in White...I will let you know when they come in
> 
> Tom


Mikey's got taste. I just got my contract so now I have to pick the colors. Thanks Rodney!


----------



## Chiller

Anyone have a pic of a blue 300 yet?


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I can't wait to get some money so I can order a Gunmetal 300, with Carbon
Fiber Limbs, and black cams, and a Silver Logo. Its gonna be sweet. Plus I am sure I can still hunt with it!


----------



## ghost trail

*My 300*

I think I'm going patriotic with my 300, All white/ Red hardware on top with Red LD/ Blue hardware on bottom/with RED,WHITE,BLUE STRINGS. It will look somthing like this


----------



## rodney482

ghost trail said:


> I think I'm going patriotic with my 300, All white/ Red hardware on top with Red LD/ Blue hardware on bottom/with RED,WHITE,BLUE STRINGS. It will look somthing like this


no problem, we can do it and I am sure Amanda would be happy to quote it.


----------



## cabohoyt

rodney482 said:


> that is a white 34 Accomplice..
> 
> No one has a white 300 yet...
> 
> but I have made up my mind and I will be getting a white one....the white looks really good.


I have a white one on order, I promise to post pics of my white 300 when I get it. Rodney, I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## cabohoyt

Actually while I'm waiting on my white 300 50-60 lbs. I am already thinking about ordering a 2nd one in Gunmetal 60-70 lbs for 3D.:wink:


----------



## MAG00

Anybody notice Ridney's post on this thread. Post #54 I believe.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056478657&posted=1#post1056478657

Interesting.


----------



## rodney482

MAG00 said:


> Anybody notice Ridney's post on this thread. Post #54 I believe.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056478657&posted=1#post1056478657
> 
> Interesting.


who is this Ridney guy??


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> who is this Ridney guy??


Your evil twin from Bizzaro World...Looks just like you except he has facial hair and he is pure evil.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Your evil twin from Bizzaro World...Looks just like you except he has facial hair and he is pure evil.


Why do you gotta go there???? :mg:It is Christmas time.:cheers:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

MAG00 said:


> Anybody notice Ridney's post on this thread. Post #54 I believe.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056478657&posted=1#post1056478657
> 
> Interesting.


Take that 8" down to 6.5", and I'll bite, hook line and sinker!


----------



## SHUEY

rodney482 said:


> I am going with
> 
> white riser CF limbs, neutral graphics, White and Silver VT strings
> Gunmetal cams, limb pockets, medallions, anchor, draw stops.
> 
> lefty, 60 pounds,,30" Dl.


Thats funny Rodney Other that the Lefty Part you just described my new bow, thanks Brother!


----------



## rodney482

SHUEY said:


> Thats funny Rodney Other that the Lefty Part you just described my new bow, thanks Brother!


is yours already ordered?


----------



## SHUEY

J-Daddy said:


> Your evil twin from Bizzaro World...Looks just like you except he has facial hair and he is pure evil.


Is that in the Midwest?

This Ridney guy sure sounds rough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHUEY

rodney482 said:


> is yours already ordered?


 Not Yet! Originally I was going to use my staff bow for both 3d and hunting, But after getting it in my hands I have to have another. I've been throwing one together in my head for a while and you just discribed it.

I dont know if you remember but when i first got in touch with you it was about the Exceeds but now i wont put my A34 down at all. To me its perfect.


----------



## gobblemg

Here are pics of my new Exceed 300 Red to Black


----------



## Eric131

Sweet


----------



## J-Daddy

gobblemg said:


> Here are pics of my new Exceed 300 Red to Black


Man that looks good...Congrats on a fine looking rig for sure.


----------



## Okie101

gobblemg said:


> Here are pics of my new Exceed 300 Red to Black


Wow... very....NICE....:shade:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

*Just in time for Christmas!!!!*

Here she is in all her glory. My camera sucks when you take indorr pictures, but here she is anyway. My ninja eXceed 300!!!! 31" 60lbs and faster than greased lighting

   





























She is VERY slim and sexy!!! Flawless finish, beautiful lines and the color scheme just SCREAMS look at me. Now down to the nitty gritty.......

It is a tack driver, dead in the hand, faster than greased lighting and stone cold silent. I am very happy with the bow so far, but I have only put about 30 arrows through her. It has a VERY smooth and easy draw cycle too. When I get a chance I will run it through a chrono and let you know what I get :thumbup


----------



## SteveID

Blood Bath2006 said:


> Here she is in all her glory. My camera sucks when you take indorr pictures, but here she is anyway. My ninja eXceed 300!!!! 31" 60lbs and faster than greased lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is VERY slim and sexy!!! Flawless finish, beautiful lines and the color scheme just SCREAMS look at me. Now down to the nitty gritty.......
> 
> It is a tack driver, dead in the hand, faster than greased lighting and stone cold silent. I am very happy with the bow so far, but I have only put about 30 arrows through her. It has a VERY smooth and easy draw cycle too. When I get a chance I will run it through a chrono and let you know what I get :thumbup


Yes please do run it through the chrono. I'm also getting a 31/60


----------



## Eric131

Blood Bath,

Are they black or carbon fiber limbs?


----------



## Beastmaster

Nice to see more eXceeds hit the field!


----------



## LCA

*look what santa left at the door........*

Here she is, thanks to everyone at athens this turned out better than i could have imagined :santa: and i got my arc to :wink:.


----------



## rodney482

Yes that is the new Arc.

Clamps right around the riser just below the limb pocket.

We clamped it down pretty hard and the riser showed no marks.


----------



## rodney482

LCA said:


> Here she is, thanks to everyone at athens this turned out better than i could have imagined :santa: and i got my arc to :wink:.


You know what it needs???? Orange Medallions.


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> You know what it needs???? Orange Medallions.


I realy thought hard about that rodney, but at the time i thought less was more... you know? i didn't want to over due the orange thats why i just had the cams done.I think its kinda like th bowtech testarossa scheme BUT the ATHENS way :wink:


----------



## Shoottothrill

My brother and I received our 300's in on wednesday. We immediately set his up and with in minutes we are cutting fletches at 20 yards. Love this bow, and MAN is she a shooter! the draw length is a little shorter on the measurments than my last bowtech. I had a 27.5 in the bowtech so that's what i ordered. It's about an inch too short for me..i guess im going to have to find someone that needs the shorter dl and trade them cams. I own a shop but hate to spend the 60 extra on my bow.


----------



## alaz

Man, those Exceeds are beautiful bows!
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I talked to Wes for quite a while about the finishes the other day*



rodney482 said:


> Yes that is the new Arc. Clamps right around the riser just below the limb pocket.We clamped it down pretty hard and the riser showed no marks.


He was telling me that the Base Coat that you guys use along with the Powder Coat makes it Tougher than Nails...I Noticed the Same thing when I removed my Limbdriver, I couldnt hardley see the set screw mark...

Great Job!! One of my bosses is a powder coater and he told me that the Base Coat will make or break a good powdercoat...

Keep doing what you are doing looks like you found a great combo!!

Love the Black Bow with the Orange CAMS!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*That is a Beautiful bow~~*



gobblemg said:


> Here are pics of my new Exceed 300 Red to Black


Nicley done ATHENS


----------



## J-Daddy

Shoottothrill said:


> My brother and I received our 300's in on wednesday. We immediately set his up and with in minutes we are cutting fletches at 20 yards. Love this bow, and MAN is she a shooter! the draw length is a little shorter on the measurments than my last bowtech. I had a 27.5 in the bowtech so that's what i ordered. It's about an inch too short for me..i guess im going to have to find someone that needs the shorter dl and trade them cams. I own a shop but hate to spend the 60 extra on my bow.


Did you call the factory? They might do a cam swap with you to make it fit you right without buying new cams since the bow is new..It'd be worth a phone call.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## bfahl

*Man these are some Sweet looking bows.....*

Hopefully I will see my Gunmetal to black fade next week!!!!!


----------



## Okie101

bfahl said:


> Hopefully I will see my Gunmetal to black fade next week!!!!!


Me too.......:wink:


----------



## SteveID

Sent out my MO today.

Black w/ Camo Limbs
31"
60lb

I give myself about 2 weeks before I start getting nutty. :darkbeer:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

How on Earth did this get so low:mg:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Blood Bath2006 said:


> How on Earth did this get so low:mg:


Who knows, but I'd like to see better pics of your bow, Jason..:darkbeer:


----------



## mdierker

any word on the limbs and when they are coming in? I called over to Athens to get my upgrade for my ARC and thought I would snoop around and see if they had a date for my 300 and she said we are still waiting on limbs and could be another 2-3 weeks before they are done. looks like Ill be shooting the 34 for my indoor spots instead of my 37


----------



## lilbowhunter

Sweet Bow Jason! Thanks for the pics. Sent in my MO today. Can't wait!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Blood Bath2006 said:


> Here she is in all her glory. My camera sucks when you take indorr pictures, but here she is anyway. My ninja eXceed 300!!!! 31" 60lbs and faster than greased lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is VERY slim and sexy!!! Flawless finish, beautiful lines and the color scheme just SCREAMS look at me. Now down to the nitty gritty.......
> 
> It is a tack driver, dead in the hand, faster than greased lighting and stone cold silent. I am very happy with the bow so far, but I have only put about 30 arrows through her. It has a VERY smooth and easy draw cycle too. When I get a chance I will run it through a chrono and let you know what I get :thumbup



I see you got your also


----------



## Shoottothrill

J-Daddy said:


> Did you call the factory? They might do a cam swap with you to make it fit you right without buying new cams since the bow is new..It'd be worth a phone call.


Nope! i'm going to but I wanted to get the holidays over with first...I figured they will take care of it..


----------



## special

If one of you guys with a 300 thats 30" draw could give me an arrow measurement..From the nock throat to the berger hole(or back of grip)I would greatly appreciate it.
Im about to order from Aust. and theres none here to see or check..Id hate to get it all the way over here and have the DL out a bit.
Cheers Rob


----------



## LCA

*well....*

I pretty much have all the bugs worked out of my 300 and will be shootin some 3D this weds night :flame:


----------



## cabohoyt

I got my UPS email today, my white exceed 300 will be delivered tomorrow. I will post pics asap tomorrow. I may be the first with a white exceed, anyone else got theirs yet?


----------



## Chiller

How is everyone's 300's shooting?


----------



## truetuner

nope ... my buddy had a white exceed for quite sometime now ....


----------



## cabohoyt

truetuner said:


> nope ... my buddy had a white exceed for quite sometime now ....


why hasn't he posted some pics yet? we want to see


----------



## Beastmaster

Hehe...there's a reason why I ordered mine the way I did. I don't mind the unfinished riser...

-Steve


----------



## gobblemg

I shot a 300 and 45X the first time I shot it.


----------



## Panzer 4

What would be the best weight for a 12" B-Stinger stabilizer on the Exceed for some 3D and field in hunter class?


----------



## SteveID

Panzer 4 said:


> What would be the best weight for a 12" B-Stinger stabilizer on the Exceed for some 3D and field in hunter class?


I would say 11 or 14. I have heard they don't need a ton of weight to get them to roll forward. You might even be ok with 8 oz.


----------



## Chiller

Panzer 4 said:


> What would be the best weight for a 12" B-Stinger stabilizer on the Exceed for some 3D and field in hunter class?


I have a 12" 14oz. B-stinger on my bow and love it! It did feel a little heavy at first but I quickly got used to it and it holds great at full draw!


----------



## ricksmathew

cabohoyt said:


> I got my UPS email today, my white exceed 300 will be delivered tomorrow. I will post pics asap tomorrow. I may be the first with a white exceed, anyone else got theirs yet?




Mike, I ordered my all white Exceed 300 yesterday, Pam said 3-4 weeks!

Post them pics when she shows up!


----------



## LCA

Panzer 4 said:


> What would be the best weight for a 12" B-Stinger stabilizer on the Exceed for some 3D and field in hunter class?


as much as you can handle.


----------



## cabohoyt

Well, as promised here are the pics of my new white exceed. First I have to give kudos to the folks who worked on the grip redesign. I haven't shot it yet, but I can tell the grip will be perfect. Once I get everything on it and shoot it I will report back. My black 34" also


----------



## McDawg

Sweet lookin bow, I like the contrast between the white riser and the limbs.
Both bows look sharp.


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

Man that white is sweeeeet! I cant wait to get mine. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY ATHENS TEAM MEMBERS


----------



## SteveID

White!


----------



## J-Daddy

Dude that white is freakin sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bfahl

*That white riser is.......*

Sexy!


----------



## ricksmathew

cabohoyt said:


> Well, as promised here are the pics of my new white exceed. First I have to give kudos to the folks who worked on the grip redesign. I haven't shot it yet, but I can tell the grip will be perfect. Once I get everything on it and shoot it I will report back. My black 34" also
> 
> View attachment 692100
> 
> 
> View attachment 692101
> 
> 
> View attachment 692102
> 
> 
> View attachment 692103





Sweet looking bow!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

cabohoyt said:


> Well, as promised here are the pics of my new white exceed. First I have to give kudos to the folks who worked on the grip redesign. I haven't shot it yet, but I can tell the grip will be perfect. Once I get everything on it and shoot it I will report back. My black 34" also
> 
> View attachment 692100
> 
> 
> View attachment 692101
> 
> 
> View attachment 692102
> 
> 
> View attachment 692103


I want one..


----------



## KILL EM ALL

up for a awesome bow


----------



## redhookred1

*37!*

Got the call today!
eXceed 300 and 4 pin Rellik sight is on the way!


----------



## headhunter75422

Ok I have almost narrowed my color down tell me what ya'll think. I am a serious Texas Longhorns fan so how would a solid burnt orange riser/white carbon fiber limbs, with orange accents look, nuetral graphics and black and silver VT.


----------



## Panzer 4

headhunter75422 said:


> Ok I have almost narrowed my color down tell me what ya'll think. I am a serious Texas Longhorns fan so how would a solid burnt orange riser/white carbon fiber limbs, with orange accents look, nuetral graphics and black and silver VT.



The "Bevo" bow!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Sweet looking bows guys. I ordered mine 12/7 with black riser and camo limbs and was told that would only take a couple weeks. But Ive not received any type of notice yet. Perhaps I will call the today and see what the status is for peace of mind. My indoor leagues start next weekend I was planning on using my 300.


----------



## B&C Bones

I got mine ordered tuesday, I went a little different. Blue fade with camo limbs. That was always my favorite on my money makers and with the fade it should look killer. I'll post some pics up when I get her!


----------



## special

I finaly got my order in
Lefty Gunmetal fade to black Exceed 300 30" 50-60lb CF dipped limbs with neutral graphics....
They look sweet!:teeth:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger: Might have to get my old man one of these.


----------



## B&C Bones

do it! He will not be dissapointed


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Ttt


----------



## tenring278

*300*

can't wait to get mine :teeth:


----------



## ricksmathew

Waiting on mine too!


----------



## LCA

*300*

I love mine ... just shot it today as a matter of fact


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## Blood Bath2006

How does this post keep getting so low? I'm telling you guys, you need to shoot one, and it will never leave your hands again. My wife is getting tired of sharing the bed with mine:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## SteveID

Blood Bath2006 said:


> How does this post keep getting so low? I'm telling you guys, you need to shoot one, and it will never leave your hands again. My wife is getting tired of sharing the bed with mine:wink::wink::wink:


I'm still waitin on mine. You ever chrono yours?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Im still waiting on mine, called the other day and they are still waiting on the limbs. I thought by ordering the camo I would pick up time, but its been a good month now. O well looks like I skip the first couple weeks of league cuz Im still bow hunting and cant take my 34 apart just yet.


----------



## rodney482

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Im still waiting on mine, called the other day and they are still waiting on the limbs. I thought by ordering the camo I would pick up time, but its been a good month now. O well looks like I skip the first couple weeks of league cuz Im still bow hunting and cant take my 34 apart just yet.


I am guessing you ordered 70 pound limbs,,,the issue is the deflection the 300 in 70 pounds is not the same deflection as a 32 or 34 in 70 pounds.

So we had to get soe bare limbs and then send them away for camo dipping.


----------



## B&C Bones

Yes that's exactly what Amanda told me last week when I ordered mine. I'm still hunting but they are shooting 30 targets today at a local club and it's 6 degrees out today I still wish I was there though, Life is pretty good when the biggest desicion you have to make for the day is do I go to the stand or do I go to the range:wink:


----------



## rodney482

B&C Bones said:


> Yes that's exactly what Amanda told me last week when I ordered mine. I'm still hunting but they are shooting 30 targets today at a local club and it's 6 degrees out today I still wish I was there though, Life is pretty good when the biggest desicion you have to make for the day is do I go to the stand or do I go to the range:wink:


I am going hunting I have the rest of the winter to shoot targets.


----------



## B&C Bones

rodney482 said:


> I am going hunting I have the rest of the winter to shoot targets.


yep that's me, I'm headed out here shortly. Good luck to ya!


----------



## rodney482

B&C Bones said:


> yep that's me, I'm headed out here shortly. Good luck to ya!


I am gonna try it from 2-6 from the ground.

I saw a nice 135 last night and several does,,but the wind is wrong so its gonna be a make shift ground blind for me.


----------



## B&C Bones

rodney482 said:


> I am gonna try it from 2-6 from the ground.
> 
> I saw a nice 135 last night and several does,,but the wind is wrong so its gonna be a make shift ground blind for me.


Boy a blind sure would be nice today but its the stand for me. Got a new set over some standing beans that I've been waiting for the right wind to hunt. Just sucks the right wind is about 4 degrees!


----------



## CutTheLoop

rodney482 said:


> I am going hunting I have the rest of the winter to shoot targets.


I'm tagged out. :darkbeer:

Ready for some foam. Don't have to trail, drag or process 'em.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Ive tagged out in Three of my four states. Two of the three will go on the wall, both of which where taken with my Athens 34. Im now working on a big buck in Ohio but the cold (wind as well) has kept me in the house the last handful of days. But when my 300 gets here foam is on the agenda.


----------



## Blood Bath2006

SteveID said:


> I'm still waitin on mine. You ever chrono yours?


Haven't had a chance. Been working like a dog


----------



## rodney482

B&C Bones said:


> Boy a blind sure would be nice today but its the stand for me. Got a new set over some standing beans that I've been waiting for the right wind to hunt. Just sucks the right wind is about 4 degrees!


well I got caught by a doe that snuck up behind me..I set till 6 and froze my butt off..

My 09 season is now done.


----------



## RedSnow

Ive got a anterless to take yet but holding off untill my 34 Buck Commander shows up.Went with my son yesterday,very cold & windy (Ohio)but he did wack his deer.Love tracking that Red Snow!!


----------



## bloodtrail1

Sure wish I could get some time to do some "real" shooting with my 300!
Went on a family vacation a couple days after receiving the 300 so that took me away from the bow! And now the weather has been wicked cold, so I havent got out......hopefully this week I can get out some!
I want to shoot it thru my chrono as well and see what its doing!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bloodtrail1 said:


> Sure wish I could get some time to do some "real" shooting with my 300!
> Went on a family vacation a couple days after receiving the 300 so that took me away from the bow! And now the weather has been wicked cold, so I havent got out......hopefully this week I can get out some!
> I want to shoot it thru my chrono as well and see what its doing!


Kudos to you on the family time. You have all year to shoot your bow, enjoy every second of family time that you can.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I got a few other places here that go until the 31st 
so I might be able to get a few more hunts in


----------



## Doug10

*Order*

I just cancelled my Pearson Advantage to take a stab with the Exceed 300. :mg:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Doug10 said:


> I just cancelled my Pearson Advantage to take a stab with the Exceed 300. :mg:


I think you will be quite satisfied. Great choice, post your review after you get it and shoot it.


----------



## LCA

Doug10 said:


> I just cancelled my Pearson Advantage to take a stab with the Exceed 300. :mg:


Welcome to the darkside :wink:... they are awesome bows


----------



## B&C Bones

rodney482 said:


> well I got caught by a doe that snuck up behind me..I set till 6 and froze my butt off..
> 
> My 09 season is now done.


I seen 3 does still no horns. I'm headed to Ohio this weekend for one last go at it. Hopefully my 300 will be in within the next week or two and I've gotta start killin foam. Central Kentucky Archers Association trail starts the end of Jan. so I gotta get tuned up.


----------



## Doug10

*speed*

what speeds are you guys getting with what arrow weights?


----------



## rooster4l

Can someone tell me will the 300 be slower than the 34 at 26inch draw. 60 or 70 lbs. I have the 34 but want a target color and am trying to figure out which one I want. It will be for 3D.


----------



## rodney482

rooster4l said:


> Can someone tell me will the 300 be slower than the 34 at 26inch draw. 60 or 70 lbs. I have the 34 but want a target color and am trying to figure out which one I want. It will be for 3D.


Yes about 2 fps slower is what I am seeing


----------



## Doug10

*SPeed*

Rodney, if you dont mind me asking, what does the 34 Shoot at a 29" draw, 350gn arrow? I am working with figureing out if i want to stick with my XRIngers or switch to Goldtips for the exceed 300 but need to know the speed of the exceed with a 350gn arrow at 60lb draw weight.

Doug


----------



## LCA

Doug10 said:


> Rodney, if you dont mind me asking, what does the 34 Shoot at a 29" draw, 350gn arrow? I am working with figureing out if i want to stick with my XRIngers or switch to Goldtips for the exceed 300 but need to know the speed of the exceed with a 350gn arrow at 60lb draw weight.
> 
> Doug


with my 300 im getting with a 28.5 DL and 60 lbs im shooting 372 grain arrow 278 FPS. not bad for straight out of the box.


----------



## LCA

Doug10 said:


> Rodney, if you dont mind me asking, what does the 34 Shoot at a 29" draw, 350gn arrow? I am working with figureing out if i want to stick with my XRIngers or switch to Goldtips for the exceed 300 but need to know the speed of the exceed with a 350gn arrow at 60lb draw weight.
> 
> Doug


Also, the 300 is 37" not 34" :wink:


----------



## Doug10

*37"*

yeah but rodney said it was about 2 fps slower than the 34 so if i could get a number for either with a 350gn arrow id be happy.


----------



## rooster4l

rodney482 said:


> Yes about 2 fps slower is what I am seeing


2 fps is nothing I was thinking something like maybe 10 or 15. You just made up my mind I'm going with a 300. I belive at 5 grains and maked and tuned I will get 280 fps or better!


----------



## LCA

rooster4l said:


> 2 fps is nothing I was thinking something like maybe 10 or 15. You just made up my mind I'm going with a 300. I belive at 5 grains and maked and tuned I will get 280 fps or better!


IBO legal mine is 307 fps.... 65 grains heavy im 278 fps.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Just got my UPS shipping Notice from Athens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cocktail::wink:


----------



## rooster4l

LCA said:


> IBO legal mine is 307 fps.... 65 grains heavy im 278 fps.


I belive you but at what draw length. 26" is hard to get 300 fps. I know of only one bow that did it. I had a Martin Fury back in 96 that did 301 at 26". Now it was maxed out and tuned to the maxiam. Plus it only had a 5 3/4 brace. It was really touchy to shoot. Perfect form only. I love my accomplice a hole lot more. can't wait to put my hands on the 300 ex.










'


----------



## LCA

rooster4l said:


> I belive you but at what draw length. 26" is hard to get 300 fps. I know of only one bow that did it. I had a Martin Fury back in 96 that did 301 at 26". Now it was maxed out and tuned to the maxiam. Plus it only had a 5 3/4 brace. It was really touchy to shoot. Perfect form only. I love my accomplice a hole lot more. can't wait to put my hands on the 300 ex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '




Oh... 28.5


----------



## bigdogarcher

Just got ny email today from UPS. My Exceed 300 should be at my door tomorrow. Just in time to get her ready to shoot in the Eastern Sports and outdoor show.......:darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop

bigdogarcher said:


> Just got ny email today from UPS. My Exceed 300 should be at my door tomorrow. Just in time to get her ready to shoot in the Eastern Sports and outdoor show.......:darkbeer:


How long ago did you order?

I already sold my previous 3D rig anticipating the 300.... I got an itch that needs scratchin :wink:


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> Just got ny email today from UPS. My Exceed 300 should be at my door tomorrow. Just in time to get her ready to shoot in the Eastern Sports and outdoor show.......:darkbeer:




No fair Dog! mine won't be here for another 3-4 weeks. What colors did you go with? Let me guess black and yellow??


----------



## bigdogarcher

CutTheLoop said:


> How long ago did you order?
> 
> I already sold my previous 3D rig anticipating the 300.... I got an itch that needs scratchin :wink:


 November......Around the 14th-15th


----------



## CutTheLoop

bigdogarcher said:


> November......Around the 14th-15th




Man, I got an ASA shoot January 30-31 ..... hope they can step up the turn around times with the holidays out of the way.


----------



## bigdogarcher

CutTheLoop said:


> Man, I got an ASA shoot January 30-31 ..... hope they can step up the turn around times with the holidays out of the way.


Boy that's cuttin'er close.....Good luck...Shoot'em straight.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump:


----------



## rodney482

CutTheLoop said:


> Man, I got an ASA shoot January 30-31 ..... hope they can step up the turn around times with the holidays out of the way.


keep in mind we will be shut down the week of the ATA.

So that will delay orders not sent out before the 11th

I know not what you wanted to hear but I also want everyone to be informed.


----------



## CutTheLoop

rodney482 said:


> keep in mind we will be shut down the week of the ATA.
> 
> So that will delay orders not sent out before the 11th
> 
> I know not what you wanted to hear but I also want everyone to be informed.


It's all good. :darkbeer:

I did already sell my Conquest, but still have my S2, and there's still a few whippings left in her & gives me a good excuse to shoot my Sweet Spot II some more. My finger will appreciate the rest :wink:


I emailed Amanda with my dilema, and she said I wouldn't be violating contract for shooting my "backup".


----------



## SteveID

I sent my stuff in on the 26th of Dec. I ordered Black and Camo Limbs, 31/60. I'm hoping the black and camo helps me get it sooner. I'm waiting on the bow and some other stuff and it is killing me! :darkbeer:


----------



## Doug10

im calling tomorrow and im going to ask for bare alumn. if it will make a difference or not, because my first shoot is this weekend and i am going to have to borrow a bowtech allegience to shoot. Maybe once things get caught up i can send it back for some makeup. :-( I have not placed my order yet and just saw the post about the week of down time due to show. 

Doug


----------



## Doug10

*heck*

Morning>>>:darkbeer:


----------



## Terps1

lets bring this sweet bow to the top for the upcoming ATA and how its gonna exceed the competition at the show


----------



## Doug10

*Order Placed*

My order has been placed. Nice folks to talk to on the phone.

Gunmetal black fade 

Gunmetal Posten Stabilizer setup

Pewter and black DS Advantage Sight

Black Limb Driver Pro WOO WOO

Cant wait.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I should have mine back in just a few days:shade::shade:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Received my 300 Today, looks like a Shoooooter. Gonna set up tomorrow cant wait to shoot the thang!!!


----------



## vonhogslayer

gotta have pics


----------



## maxx532

Gave a couple of the local " range rats " a whooping today with my 34. Wish I had an exceed, so I could widen the margin... :smile:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

maxx532 said:


> Gave a couple of the local " range rats " a whooping today with my 34. Wish I had an exceed, so I could widen the margin... :smile:


Beautiful, just beautiful!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Set the 300 up, specs are out of wack a bit. Any of you guys experts on this cam system?? My brace is 6 3/4 and a/a 37.5 so I need to do some twisting just dont which to twist. String? Cable? if the cable which one or do I gotta do the same to both?? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Beastmaster

Twist both cables evenly. Or twist the string. I'd twist the cables though.

Add about 4 twists to the downward cable. Then do the same to the up cable.

-Steve


----------



## hoytdawg

just signed up as a phase 2 shooter and i love my Accomplice 34 and getting ready to buy this sexy beast:thumbs_up great job athens


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

How did this drop so low.......back to the top.


----------



## bfahl

*Mine is on it's way!*

I'll see it Wednesday....I will get pics up soon!


----------



## redhookred1

*Fade Orange eXceed 300*

Well here it is ! I will have it set up and shoot it today!
If it shoots as good as it looks! watchout!!!
Grip feels great and the Carbon fiber and low gloss fade is sweet!


----------



## bloodtrail1

redhookred1 said:


> Well here it is ! I will have it set up and shoot it today!
> If it shoots as good as it looks! watchout!!!
> Grip feels great and the Carbon fiber and low gloss fade is sweet!


Very nice!!!! 
I almost went with orange/fade black......but went with all black.
But after seeing yours.....makes me wonder........
Guess maybe I will get the orange/black on the next one!


----------



## Doug10

*First shoot in the books!*

Well im back from the first 3d shoot of the year. My bow is not here yet, so i had to borrow a Diamond Black Ice and arrows from my neighbor:teeth: Managed to scratch out a 5th place today out of 14 or 15 I think. Missed top 3 by 13 points. :-( Shot bowhunter class and the bow is 1" too short on drawlength. Cant wait to start racking up the numbers with the Exceed.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Doug10 said:


> Well im back from the first 3d shoot of the year. My bow is not here yet, so i had to borrow a Diamond Black Ice and arrows from my neighbor:teeth: Managed to scratch out a 5th place today out of 14 or 15 I think. Missed top 3 by 13 points. :-( Shot bowhunter class and the bow is 1" too short on drawlength. Cant wait to start racking up the numbers with the Exceed.


Just out of courtesy, you should tell them to clear you a spot at the top once you get your Exceed?


----------



## Sib2009

*eXceed 300*

I ordered a white on white this week but that is not why I am making this Post......



ARIZONA CARDINALS!!!


Maybe I should have ordered a Red and White eXceed 300...


----------



## LiveforArchery

redhookred1 said:


> Well here it is ! I will have it set up and shoot it today!
> If it shoots as good as it looks! watchout!!!
> Grip feels great and the Carbon fiber and low gloss fade is sweet!


Great Looking eXceed redhookred1 !!!!


----------



## redhookred1

*Cardinals*

You should order the Cardinals some DEFENCE!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

Redhookred1, that's a sweet looking bow for sure, I love the orange to black fade


----------



## SteveID

redhookred1 said:


> You should order the Cardinals some DEFENCE!!!


Ha ha ha! Who needs defense when you can light up the scoreboard. You just gotta score 1 more am I right? 

And really, the defense did score the game winner.


----------



## redhookred1

*Defense*

Your gonna need it next week!


----------



## sjb3

Gonna order mine after the ATA show, Black 30" 70 lbs. Haven't been through the whole thread, post up some pics of the black eXceeds. Maybe a close shot of the grip.


----------



## rooster4l

alright guys tell me what you think. All black with all gold hardware, cams, limbpockets the black and gold strings and gold relick sight and gold stickers. black and gold stabs. how do you think that would look. the gold would be like the gold on the NO Saints. Trying to figure out what colors I want.


----------



## maxx532

Sounds good


----------



## jrsarch

Love my bow, got to have a relik sight!


----------



## bigdogarcher

*Exceed 300*

Got My exceed 300 set up last night. It holds like a rock!!!!! Didn't shoot it in yet for groups. Only shot 4 arrows at point blank. Just enough to check the speed. My setup is, 31" DL 62lbs 352gr arrow, It shot 308 through the crony with Stage 1 Strings. Just think if I was at 5 grains per pound, wow!!!! I can't wait to shoot it in.....


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> Got My exceed 300 set up last night. It holds like a rock!!!!! Didn't shoot it in yet for groups. Only shot 4 arrows at point blank. Just enough to check the speed. My setup is, 31" DL 62lbs 352gr arrow, It shot 308 through the crony with Stage 1 Strings. Just think if I was at 5 grains per pound, wow!!!! I can't wait to shoot it in.....


Nasty! Mine will be same specs but the arrow will be around 320 gr. Should put me at about 320 fps.


----------



## headhunter75422

SteveID said:


> Nasty! Mine will be same specs but the arrow will be around 320 gr. Should put me at about 320 fps.


Mine will also be the same specs and I believe it will be around 320 also. I will grain it out though just to see what she will do.


----------



## special

The wife rang me while I was out the farm feeding stock.." A bow box turned up in the mail this morning"..
I was out the gate sideways and set a new land speed record on my way home...'It couldnt be here already" I thought..
Sure enough as I raced in the door there was a carton on the lounge..Bloody hell that was quick I tought as I turned it over..
HOYT it said..***!!!
A guy had posted me his bow to have new strings fitted...lol.
I told the cook not to ring again until it says ATHENS!!!..ha ha:shade:


----------



## halvy

looks like a 101st airborn or a 82nd


----------



## bigdogarcher

SteveID said:


> Nasty! Mine will be same specs but the arrow will be around 320 gr. Should put me at about 320 fps.


I'm gonna be switchin to Gold Tip X cutters. I'm not sure what the difference will be between the 2. If I had to guess I think the GT will be lighter than my CXL 350.

Yours will be smokin!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

halvy said:


> looks like a 101st airborn or a 82nd


I had the 101st. It may look like it, in a way, but it is so much smoother....Like night and day. Don't get me wrong, I like bowtech. I've shot'em for 8 years before they quit making a tournament bow in my DL. so I had to switch. If you get a chance to shoot an Athens do it.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

60 lbs 28in draw what kinda speed are yall getting if anybody has that setup and with what arrows?


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> I'm gonna be switchin to Gold Tip X cutters. I'm not sure what the difference will be between the 2. If I had to guess I think the GT will be lighter than my CXL 350.
> 
> Yours will be smokin!!!!!


I figured I could build X-Cutters at around 340 grains. I'm seriously considering shooting XXX's for 3d, but I don't think I will.


----------



## LCA

08toxikshooter said:


> 60 lbs 28in draw what kinda speed are yall getting if anybody has that setup and with what arrows?


 My exceed 300 at 60 lbs. 28.5 inch draw I am shooting fatboy's IBO 302 grains 307 fps. For ASA i am shooting the same arrow at 377 grains 278 fps.


----------



## bigdogarcher

SteveID said:


> I figured I could build X-Cutters at around 340 grains. I'm seriously considering shooting XXX's for 3d, but I don't think I will.


I was told the x cutter is a better 3d arrow. More durable, thicker wall.


----------



## LCA

bigdogarcher said:


> I was told the x cutter is a better 3d arrow. More durable, thicker wall.


I shot x cutters last year and liked them, they are just to tuff to get screw in points for to get them close to 300 grains


----------



## Terps1

question for all who shoot/shot the exceed.

how does the grip compare to a high wrist grip like the elite gt-500 or elite 2009 bows?


----------



## bloodtrail1

Terps1 said:


> question for all who shoot/shot the exceed.
> 
> how does the grip compare to a high wrist grip like the elite gt-500 or elite 2009 bows?


I like the grip on my eXceed 300 better than the grip on the Elite Z-28's I owned and the Elite XLR that I still own.......Not that I dont like the Elite grip......as I do.
But I do prefer the grip on the 300!


----------



## SteveID

Terps1 said:


> question for all who shoot/shot the exceed.
> 
> how does the grip compare to a high wrist grip like the elite gt-500 or elite 2009 bows?


The grip on the Exceed looks very similar to the Hoyt Target bow grips. The grip on the Accomplice is much better than the Elite IMO. Something about the Elite grip didn't jive with me. The grip on the Athens feels good. A little more square in the back.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Terps1 said:


> question for all who shoot/shot the exceed.
> 
> how does the grip compare to a high wrist grip like the elite gt-500 or elite 2009 bows?


I like a thin grip on my bows. I like my XLR grip. I haven't shot my 300 enough yet to give an honest answer. Hopefully that will change this weekend. The 4 t0 6 times I've shot it I liked it. 

Now my accomplice I love that grip. I don't like a rounded grip in the back. The bow rocks in your hand causing torque. The accomplice is flat in the back. Greatest design ever!!!!!


----------



## Terps1

thanks everyone for their opinions. i know what im ordering here in the coming weeks


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> I like a thin grip on my bows. I like my XLR grip. I haven't shot my 300 enough yet to give an honest answer. Hopefully that will change this weekend. The 4 t0 6 times I've shot it I liked it.
> 
> Now my accomplice I love that grip. I don't like a rounded grip in the back. The bow rocks in your hand causing torque. The accomplice is flat in the back. Greatest design ever!!!!!


I love the flat grips too. That's why I liked the Torqueless on my Mathews so much. The Exceed grip looks like it has some of the same characteristics.


----------



## ELDRICK

I have a all coma Exceed on order anyone got any pics I want to see one????


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Shot my first Vegas round with the Exceed tonight and it was smoking. 297 with 22 x's not bad at all for the first round of the year. I love the handle on this bow!! The wall is nice and hard and it holds like a rock. Thumbs up to Athens!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Shot my first Vegas round with the Exceed tonight and it was smoking. 297 with 22 x's not bad at all for the first round of the year. I love the handle on this bow!! The wall is nice and hard and it holds like a rock. Thumbs up to Athens!!!!


Cant beat that..Im ordering my second bow tomorrow .. The 300 exceed gunmetal fade to black.. Man I cant wait.. Seems everyone loves them...


----------



## Beastmaster

I'm in love with the eXceed so much that I'm wanting to get another one as well. 

Anyone want to trade me an eXceed 300 in any configuration for an all black Accomplice 34? I'd be willing to throw in a rest and sight and other accessories on the Accomplice 34 for a bare eXceed.....

-Steve


----------



## Foam_Killer

I've had my eXceed on order for about 2 weeks now and I'm getting very anxious to get it. If its like you all say it is, it will probably be the best investment I've ever made in a bow! Especially for 3-d! Rock on Athens Archery!:shade:


----------



## vonhogslayer

Foam_Killer said:


> I've had my eXceed on order for about 2 weeks now and I'm getting very anxious to get it. If its like you all say it is, it will probably be the best investment I've ever made in a bow! Especially for 3-d! Rock on Athens Archery!:shade:


im with u brother ...sounds like its gonna b worth it though . is orange and black the only color that u can get the strings stock???


----------



## bigdogarcher

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Shot my first Vegas round with the Exceed tonight and it was smoking. 297 with 22 x's not bad at all for the first round of the year. I love the handle on this bow!! The wall is nice and hard and it holds like a rock. Thumbs up to Athens!!!!


I agree 100%. Back wall holds like rock.


----------



## Terps1

lets keep this up top...the Exceed 300 had an awesome showing at the 2010 ATA, congrats Athens


----------



## HighCountry46

bump


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed 300*

Sighted in my 300 today! What a tack driver! The Rellik sight is so nice! super adjustable so many options ! Machined beautifuly! I was able to flip my mounting bracket to get the sight in perfect position for me! Usually I have other sights all the way up when sighted in.
I really think Athens hit Bullseye with this one!!!


The eXceed is super smooth and has very little hand shock keeping me right on the target after release! I am set up for hunter class with a 12" Dead Center stab so the bow is super light!


Hopefully everyone got a chance to check it out at the ATA show to check out the Quality of this bow and all the Athens line!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I have to admitt I do have one complaint with my 300. I ordered it about 3 weeks before I seen the gun metal color!!!! Now I wish I had the gun metal color. ukey:


----------



## BoMaestro

Beastmaster said:


> I'm in love with the eXceed so much that I'm wanting to get another one as well.
> 
> Anyone want to trade me an eXceed 300 in any configuration for an all black Accomplice 34? I'd be willing to throw in a rest and sight and other accessories on the Accomplice 34 for a bare eXceed.....
> 
> -Steve


You guys are kill'n me with all this talk of how sweet these bows are. Ordered mine 3 weeks ago, AARRGGHHHH! Getting anxious.


----------



## vonhogslayer

I want my bow


----------



## WYelkhunter

I ordered my eXceed on Friday. Man I have a feeling the wait is going to kill me. I ordered the gunmetal fade, with camo limbs. I think it is goiing to look hot!!!!
what is the average wait you guys had that have yours now?


----------



## vonhogslayer

i was told 30to40 days the ata killed a week of production im on my second week ...hatinwaitin but it gives me time to get the stuff i need for it ......


----------



## ricksmathew

I ordered my 300 on Dec. 28 and was told 3-4 weeks, hopefully soon!


----------



## xless

hello Athens shooters thinking about getting the exeed 300 right now i am shooting a switchback at 27 1/2 draw should i get same draw lenght or 1/2 longer thanx xless


----------



## Doug10

*Haha*

The wait is not bothering me anymore. I waited since beginning of NOV for a Pearson and cancelled my order after a month and some change to get the exceed and im still bowless. Hopefully soon.

Doug


----------



## DMAX1518

Ordered my Exceed about 3 weeks ago and I cant wait to get it. My next league starts in a couple weeks so I hope I have it by then. I have had the scope, rest and stab since two days after I ordered it.


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed 300*

Be patient!! They are getting them out as fast as they can! 
Remember , the ATA show is a major event and takes a lot of preperation!!


IT IS WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!:smile::smile:
You will love this bow!! It is a sweeeeeeet shooter!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I really want one, but I have to make sure I have the money first. Rodney, any chance I could get a Anodized Black riser? The Powdercoat is nice, but I think the Anodizing is more durable!


----------



## vonhogslayer

xless said:


> hello Athens shooters thinking about getting the exeed 300 right now i am shooting a switchback at 27 1/2 draw should i get same draw lenght or 1/2 longer thanx xless


i think a 27 will be about 27 1/4 somebody correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jeff K in IL

xless said:


> hello Athens shooters thinking about getting the exeed 300 right now i am shooting a switchback at 27 1/2 draw should i get same draw lenght or 1/2 longer thanx xless


I am a 28.5" DL, but I ordered a 28" Accomplice 34, and use a loop to reach my anchor spot. The DL runs very close to spot on!


----------



## mdierker

well I ordered mine dec 14th and I was told that jan 18th would be my shipping date. I sure cant wait for the 18th to come up. Oh wait! what is the date today??


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Jeff K in IL said:


> I really want one, but I have to make sure I have the money first. Rodney, any chance I could get a Anodized Black riser? The Powdercoat is nice, but I think the Anodizing is more durable!


Bump, so Rodney can see this!


----------



## DMAX1518

redhookred1 said:


> Be patient!! They are getting them out as fast as they can!
> Remember , the ATA show is a major event and takes a lot of preperation!!
> 
> 
> IT IS WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!!:smile::smile:
> You will love this bow!! It is a sweeeeeeet shooter!


Not really impatient, just getting excited to finally shoot it. I ordered mine after Christmas and was told to expect a 30 day wait to get it.


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I will have mine back on Wednesday :teeth: man I cant wait to get it up and shooting


----------



## bigdogarcher

Shot my exceed 300 through the crony yesterday. 31"DL, 62lb, 314gr arrow, 325fps........... Not bad. Then I went and shot an open class 30 target indoor 3D range, For the first time out. I only had a 30 yard pin shot in and the 40 yard was close enough and still shot 14 up. Needless to say, I was pleased. I had a couple of shots that I thought I really duffed. Walked up and still cut the 10 line. The forgiveness of this bow is outstanding.


----------



## bigdogarcher

bigdogarcher said:


> I'm gonna be switchin to Gold Tip X cutters. I'm not sure what the difference will be between the 2. If I had to guess I think the GT will be lighter than my CXL 350.
> 
> Yours will be smokin!!!!!


I think I'm changing my mind on the X cutters. According to all of the charts It's gonna be way to stiff for me. unless I use a 125gr tip. Any advice? I'm thinking or trying the victory arrows.


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> Shot my exceed 300 through the crony yesterday. 31"DL, 62lb, 314gr arrow, 325fps........... Not bad. Then I went and shot an open class 30 target indoor 3D range, For the first time out. I only had a 30 yard pin shot in and the 40 yard was close enough and still shot 14 up. Needless to say, I was pleased. I had a couple of shots that I thought I really duffed. Walked up and still cut the 10 line. The forgiveness of this bow is outstanding.




Your killing me Dog, I can't wait to get my Exceed!


----------



## BEETLE GUY

bigdogarcher said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the X cutters. According to all of the charts It's gonna be way to stiff for me. unless I use a 125gr tip. Any advice? I'm thinking or trying the victory arrows.


Try the X Killers from Victory, I love them. I've got 150 grain tips and they fly like darts.


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the X cutters. According to all of the charts It's gonna be way to stiff for me. unless I use a 125gr tip. Any advice? I'm thinking or trying the victory arrows.


No such thing as too stiff bro. Lots of guys are shooting the XXX with 100 grains, some even shoot 50 grains. I heard of a guy shooting 30 grain tips in the XXX which gave him a negative FOC and crazy stiff.


----------



## bigdogarcher

SteveID said:


> No such thing as too stiff bro. Lots of guys are shooting the XXX with 100 grains, some even shoot 50 grains. I heard of a guy shooting 30 grain tips in the XXX which gave him a negative FOC and crazy stiff.


Wow! I would have never thought that they would even group. Crazy. Well I need to make up my mind before IBO Nationals. I shoot Feb. 6th at 2:45. Plenty of time right!!!!!!LOL


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> Wow! I would have never thought that they would even group. Crazy. Well I need to make up my mind before IBO Nationals. I shoot Feb. 6th at 2:45. Plenty of time right!!!!!!LOL


Plenty of time! Heck I would be cutting arrows on the 5th and checking the sight tape the morning of the 6th!


----------



## bigdogarcher

SteveID said:


> Plenty of time! Heck I would be cutting arrows on the 5th and checking the sight tape the morning of the 6th!


LOL. not me!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> LOL. not me!!! :darkbeer:




My 300 is being shipped today!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## mdierker

got my shipping number today should be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## LCA

ricksmathew said:


> My 300 is being shipped today!!!!:darkbeer:


I have been shooting mine since christmas... you will love it. My accomplice is now regulated to hunting duty.


----------



## bigdogarcher

ricksmathew said:


> my 300 is being shipped today!!!!:darkbeer:


nice!!!!!


----------



## LiveforArchery

bigdogarcher said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the X cutters. According to all of the charts It's gonna be way to stiff for me. unless I use a 125gr tip. Any advice? I'm thinking or trying the victory arrows.


For what it's worth. I am shooting GT triple X pros, 32", with 230gr tips. The total arrow is 572gn. They are stiff by any chart but will shoot a bullet hole through paper and fly like darts.


----------



## DMAX1518

Shipping department must have been busy today, I got my confirmation number that mines on its way also.


----------



## SteveID

I hope mine is coming soon. For you guys that got your shipping confirmation today, when did you guys order?


----------



## Bohica

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: Sounds like they took everyones bow to the show with all the shipping notices.


----------



## bigdogarcher

LiveforArchery said:


> For what it's worth. I am shooting GT triple X pros, 32", with 230gr tips. The total arrow is 572gn. They are stiff by any chart but will shoot a bullet hole through paper and fly like darts.


Wow!!! I was hopeing to keep my arrow around 320gr to 350gr for 
3D. You must shoot spots.


----------



## SteveID

bigdogarcher said:


> Wow!!! I was hopeing to keep my arrow around 320gr to 350gr for
> 3D. You must shoot spots.


The X-Cutter or the 22 would be perfect for you. My 22 is about 320 grains at 30" w/ an 80 grain glue in. I could make an X-Cutter right at 350 pretty easily.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Bohica said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2: Sounds like they took everyones bow to the show with all the shipping notices.


LOL

If I had known that...I would have gone to the show.


----------



## bigdogarcher

SteveID said:


> The X-Cutter or the 22 would be perfect for you. My 22 is about 320 grains at 30" w/ an 80 grain glue in. I could make an X-Cutter right at 350 pretty easily.


That sounds much better.


----------



## whitetail25

*Best Customer Service*

Finally got my order in on my second bow.. 300 exceed Gun metal to black.. Now the wait begins...Some of the best people I have done business with.. Thank you Amanda and Pam...


----------



## NY911

bigdogarcher said:


> I think I'm changing my mind on the X cutters. According to all of the charts It's gonna be way to stiff for me. unless I use a 125gr tip. Any advice? I'm thinking or trying the victory arrows.


I have some X Cutters made up (for sale soon) and they are right at 305 grains...excellent flight.

I am currently shooting XXX's at 330 grains, with 50 grain points from my X Force, also with excellent flight. 

The X Cutters are fantastic arrows!


----------



## Bohica

For those of you that have both the Accomplice and the eXceed 300. I have a question. We know the Accomplice likes a stiffer spined arrow.....are you finding the same thing with the eXceed 300 or have you gone to a slightly lesser spine?.


----------



## SteveID

Bohica said:


> For those of you that have both the Accomplice and the eXceed 300. I have a question. We know the Accomplice likes a stiffer spined arrow.....are you finding the same thing with the eXceed 300 or have you gone to a slightly lesser spine?.


The one guy I talked to was shooting 31" draw at I think 62#. He said a 350 spine w/ 100 grain tips, which is about what every chart recommends, was showing stiff.

However, I really don't think stiff matters unless you are shooting broadheads.


----------



## KS3DER

Bohica said:


> For those of you that have both the Accomplice and the eXceed 300. I have a question. We know the Accomplice likes a stiffer spined arrow.....are you finding the same thing with the eXceed 300 or have you gone to a slightly lesser spine?.


 I shoot the cheatah 3D in 400 spine for foam. 28.5 in. arrow, Easton nock collar and nocks, Flex fletch FFP200, 105gr field point, 60lbs 30dl. Same arrow for the Accomplice and the eXceed. They fly straight and are very accurate. Nicks Archery set me up with these and I'm very happy with them.:teeth:


----------



## Bohica

KS3DER said:


> I shoot the cheatah 3D in 400 spine for foam. 28.5 in. arrow, Easton nock collar and nocks, Flex fletch FFP200, 105gr field point, 60lbs 30dl. Same arrow for the Accomplice and the eXceed. They fly straight and are very accurate. Nicks Archery set me up with these and I'm very happy with them.:teeth:


So your saying both bows seem to have the same preference in spine?. Does this carry over to broadheads?


----------



## KS3DER

Bohica said:


> So your saying both bows seem to have the same preference in spine?. Does this carry over to broadheads?


 Thats what were seeing for 3D. For broadheads I use the gold tip 5575(400 spine) in a 29.5" arrow with 100gr G5 strikers. With the accomplice there lasers out to 40yds which is all I've tried them at.


----------



## bigdogarcher

NY911 said:


> I have some X Cutters made up (for sale soon) and they are right at 305 grains...excellent flight.
> 
> I am currently shooting XXX's at 330 grains, with 50 grain points from my X Force, also with excellent flight.
> 
> The X Cutters are fantastic arrows!


Just a touch lite for me. I could drop down to 60lbs. Just ordered victory hv 250's yesterday. Should be here today. Just my luck. bad timing on everything. How much anyway? In case I don't like the Victorys.


----------



## DMAX1518

The big brown truck showed up at the house today while I was at work. All I can say is WOW what a sweet bow. I'm heading to the shop tomorrow to set it up and shoot a little.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

DMAX1518 said:


> The big brown truck showed up at the house today while I was at work. All I can say is WOW what a sweet bow. I'm heading to the shop tomorrow to set it up and shoot a little.


wheres the pics at


----------



## DMAX1518

08toxikshooter said:


> wheres the pics at


I'll get a few tomorrow when I get it set up. I cant wait to shoot it, just hope it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Foam_Killer

When did you all order your exceeds? I ordered mine the week after christmas and haven't received an e-mail yet. Hopefully its coming soon. I start ASA shoots next month.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*December 28th*

I ordered mine december 28th and got it like 10 days ago. Wow it is awesome. Straight out of the box one arrow one bullet hole. Went and shot in a vegas tournament and was expecting maybe a 290 with 25 superx's being it just came out of the box...NO...300 57 super x's..best bow I ahve ever shot in my entire life and I have owned 13 different bows. Athens is GREAT because Wes actually takes the time and times them all himself, you can't get that at a mass producer. We will be at the top soon.


----------



## CutTheLoop

AthensStaffer said:


> I ordered mine *december 28th* and got it like 10 days ago. Wow it is awesome. Straight out of the box one arrow one bullet hole. Went and shot in a vegas tournament and was expecting maybe a 290 with 25 superx's being it just came out of the box...NO...300 57 super x's..best bow I ahve ever shot in my entire life and I have owned 13 different bows. Athens is GREAT because Wes actually takes the time and times them all himself, you can't get that at a mass producer. We will be at the top soon.


Holy cow... I ordered on the 29th, still nada.


----------



## LiveforArchery

bigdogarcher said:


> Wow!!! I was hopeing to keep my arrow around 320gr to 350gr for
> 3D. You must shoot spots.


I do for now. Not sure what set up I will use for 3D.


----------



## bigdogarcher

LiveforArchery said:


> I do for now. Not sure what set up I will use for 3D.


I did break down and buy a doz of victory HV 250. Built them last night. Pin nocks, 1.5" x vane, 80gr nibs. arrow is 335gr. I'll be tunning them tonight. Wish me luck. Never had victory arrows. wanted to try something new.:wink:


----------



## bowtechog70

I just sold both of my hoyts so now I can order my exceed 300 just cant decide what color I want.


----------



## ricksmathew

Got home from work today and my white Exceed was sitting on the door step, I will post up pics when I get her all set up!


----------



## WYelkhunter

I guess I am going to have to quit looking at this thread.. Knowing how long of a wait I have is driving me nuts... guess it will give me time to get my arrows built. I have everything else ready to go.


----------



## sjb3

bowtechog70 said:


> I just sold both of my hoyts so now I can order my exceed 300 just cant decide what color I want.


 I know what you mean. I sold my Alpha Max (I just bought in late august) and am having a hard time choosing a color also.


I seen the thread where all the different colored risers were, just can't really tell much about them. Is there any where else to see the risers?


Anybody have a gunmetal fade they could post a pic of? or any other colors.

Wish they offered a safari color like the hoyt ultra-tec I use to have.


----------



## Eric131

Anyone notice machine marks on their non-powder coated bows? I noticed quite a few rough spots on mine. Other then that, love the bow. Picked it up from Athens today. :darkbeer:


Eric


----------



## LiveforArchery

sjb3 said:


> I know what you mean. I sold my Alpha Max (I just bought in late august) and am having a hard time choosing a color also.
> 
> 
> I seen the thread where all the different colored risers were, just can't really tell much about them. Is there any where else to see the risers?
> 
> 
> Anybody have a gunmetal fade they could post a pic of? or any other colors.
> 
> Wish they offered a safari color like the hoyt ultra-tec I use to have.


I agree with ya on the safari color. Those bows looked awesome. My eXceed is black with the carbon fiber limbs (I just like the all black look). Athens does have some nice looking color combos. Don't forget about the custom shop!! They could make about anything you want.


----------



## KS3DER

KS3DER said:


> I shoot the cheatah 3D in 400 spine for foam. 28.5 in. arrow, Easton unibushing and nocks, Flex fletch FFP200, 90gr field point, 304gr total, 60lbs 30dl. Same arrow for the Accomplice and the eXceed. They fly straight and are very accurate. Nicks Archery set me up with these and I'm very happy with them.:teeth:


 edited for correction:wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer

any one knowthe turnaround time on an accomplice??thinking about selling my other bow to get one but would hate to be bowless


----------



## KS3DER

*Athens 37" 300 eXceed*

Smooth draw, accurate, fast, holds steady, solid wall and looks great. I think everyone should own 1 or 2 :wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer

that looks so killer cant wait to get mine!!!when did u order?


----------



## firedude601

bow looks awsome dude . cant wait to get mine


----------



## Stab

Looks outstanding!!


----------



## Ranger620

*sentinel vs 34*

Boy you guys are making it tough on me was gonna place order tommorrow. I called on friday and the lady I talked to said someone would call me on Monday. I was convinced on the 34 but now that everyone is lovin there 37 I may have to change my mind. Was gonna order black limb camo riser 70pd 34in. The bow will mainly be for hunting and 3-d and occasional spots. The bow is replacing a monster 28 70 that was a great hunting and 3-d bow but not much for spots. I am currently shooting a sentinel for spots do you think the 34 will compare to the sentinel. I will be selling the sentinel when my athens shows up thanks for the help.


----------



## bloodtrail1

Ranger620 said:


> Boy you guys are making it tough on me was gonna place order tommorrow. I called on friday and the lady I talked to said someone would call me on Monday. I was convinced on the 34 but now that everyone is lovin there 37 I may have to change my mind. Was gonna order black limb camo riser 70pd 34in. The bow will mainly be for hunting and 3-d and occasional spots. The bow is replacing a monster 28 70 that was a great hunting and 3-d bow but not much for spots. I am currently shooting a sentinel for spots do you think the 34 will compare to the sentinel. I will be selling the sentinel when my athens shows up thanks for the help.


I have both the 34 and 37 Athens........If I was going to have a "one bow do it all" bow. A bow for hunting, 3-D and Spots....I would go with the eXceed 300. But thats just me........non the less a tough call!


----------



## KS3DER

vonhogslayer said:


> that looks so killer cant wait to get mine!!!when did u order?


 I ordered early back on 10-8 before the engineering was complete and received it on 1-11. But it won't take near that long now that there in production. It was well worth the wait. I'm very happy with both my Athens bows. :biggrin1:


----------



## LCA

*exceed 300 article...*

check this out :thumbs_up
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=4838546


----------



## LCA

KS3DER said:


> I ordered early back on 10-8 before the engineering was complete and received it on 1-11. But it won't take near that long now that there in production. It was well worth the wait. I'm very happy with both my Athens bows. :biggrin1:


what draw length are you??


----------



## KS3DER

lca said:


> what draw length are you??


 30dl


----------



## LCA

KS3DER said:


> 30dl


Is the 318 fps with a ibo arrow??? I just had a tune done on mine and it was 321.2 fps at 28.5dl through a easton bowmapper... that was without a peep in the string.


----------



## CutTheLoop

LCA said:


> check this out :thumbs_up
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=4838546



:thumbs_up



> Athens Exceed 300
> 
> The Athens Exceed 300 was probably the finest shooting bow from a small company at this year's ATA show. In fact, seasoned shooters would find it difficult to distinguish it from any of the big name bows.
> 
> The details given to quality are impressive on this weapon. The limbs, string, cams and grip are second to none, and it shows in the way it feels on the draw.
> 
> The draw cycle is very smooth and it holds well at full draw. It has a nicely solid back wall and propels arrows at a fast 330 feet per second. MSRP: $850.


----------



## young_bull44

LCA said:


> check this out :thumbs_up
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=4838546



Very cool!!

Point all of the "I want advice on Athens bows from non staff shooters" guys to this article!!!


----------



## KS3DER

LCA said:


> Is the 318 fps with a ibo arrow??? I just had a tune done on mine and it was 321.2 fps at 28.5dl through a easton bowmapper... that was without a peep in the string.


 304gr arrow archery spec. ball peep w/clarifier and D loop @60lbs even, thru the chrono.


----------



## LCA

KS3DER said:


> 304gr arrow archery spec. ball peep w/clarifier and D loop @60lbs even, thru the chrono.


hmmmm.... i will have to check mine with the peep in... i woulda thunk you would have a little more speed than that on me


----------



## whitetail25

KS3DER said:


> Smooth draw, accurate, fast, holds steady, solid wall and looks great. I think everyone should own 1 or 2 :wink:


That is one fine looking bow.. I have one just like yours on order.. Cant wait to get my hands on it...


----------



## Foam_Killer

KS3DER said:


> Smooth draw, accurate, fast, holds steady, solid wall and looks great. I think everyone should own 1 or 2 :wink:


That is one sweet bow!! I ordered the black/w/black limbs. I can't wait to get mine! All these cool pics makes me more anxious!!:tongue:


----------



## KS3DER

LCA said:


> hmmmm.... i will have to check mine with the peep in... i woulda thunk you would have a little more speed than that on me


There is more in it if I wanted to max out at 65lbs . But it shoots so good like it is. Besides I'm an old guy and at the end of the shoot at target 48 I can still pull it back at 60lbs lol.:wink:


----------



## KS3DER

Foam_Killer said:


> That is one sweet bow!! I ordered the black/w/black limbs. I can't wait to get mine! All these cool pics makes me more anxious!!:tongue:


 My 34 Accomplice is the same color as yours and it gets a lot of looks at the shoots. You will be very happy with it. Its well worth the wait.:teeth:


----------



## CutTheLoop

Heard the UPS truck coming down the street...


ran to the door...




kept on truckin.... :BangHead:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thats funny!!*



CutTheLoop said:


> Heard the UPS truck coming down the street...ran to the door...kept on truckin.... :BangHead:


I have 3 Exceeds on the way...Two for the Family and one for a customer...I try not to think about it...Im like a kid in a candy store right now

Got to go back to String Building to keep my mind off of the wait:darkbeer:


----------



## Okie101

Nice bow KS3DER.....I'm sure this won't help ya out any foam_killer...:wink:


----------



## CutTheLoop

Okie101 said:


> Nice bow KS3DER.....I'm sure this won't help ya out any foam_killer...:wink:



GM fade..... that's what I ordered :faint2:


----------



## KS3DER

Nice rig Okie:wink:


----------



## whitetail25

Okie101 said:


> Nice bow KS3DER.....I'm sure this won't help ya out any foam_killer...:wink:


Okie your killing me man!!!!


----------



## vonhogslayer

man these bows are sweet looking cant wait :darkbeer:


----------



## WYelkhunter

Okie101
nice looking bow. I ordered mine in that color but with camo limbs. I will mostly hunt with it but do some 3-D. Man ordered almost 2 weeks ago, hopefully about half the weight is over.


----------



## Okie101

Sorry Whitetail.....:wink:

Wyelkhunter.... I definitely want to see a pic of your bow with them camo limbs....I bet you get notification pretty quick....I'd hate to imagine how swamped they are at Athens


----------



## WYelkhunter

I will deffinantly get picks posted up of it all set up. I have everything here but the rest and it should be here tomarrow.


----------



## headhunter75422

Oh my goodness this is pure torture waiting on my bow. I guess it will make me appreciate it more


----------



## rrussell

headhunter75422 said:


> Oh my goodness this is pure torture waiting on my bow. I guess it will make me appreciate it more


your not the only one headhunter!!! ordered on the 14th and the wait just might be the death of me ha ha. good looking rigs guys


----------



## Foam_Killer

Okie101 said:


> Nice bow KS3DER.....I'm sure this won't help ya out any foam_killer...:wink:


Your killin me dude! That is a sweet rig! Nice b-stinger as well. I ordered those for my exceed saturday. Hopefully all my equipment gets here at the same time. Thanks for the pics!:shade:


----------



## SteveID

ex-wolverine said:


> I have 3 Exceeds on the way...Two for the Family and one for a customer...I try not to think about it...Im like a kid in a candy store right now
> 
> Got to go back to String Building to keep my mind off of the wait:darkbeer:


When mine gets in I'm loadin it up and bringin it over so you can get a quick fix, but that just might make it harder to wait! :shade:


----------



## JKemp81

rrussell said:


> your not the only one headhunter!!! ordered on the 14th and the wait just might be the death of me ha ha. good looking rigs guys


ordered mine on the 14th also, it will get here sooner than we think:darkbeer:


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I can tell you that It will be worth the wait.


----------



## CutTheLoop

:rock::dancing::banana::rockband::rockhard::nixon:

Just got an email from Amanda: My Exceed shipped today!!


----------



## whitetail25

Cut Im curious, when did u place your order.. Thanks Steve


----------



## CutTheLoop

whitetail25 said:


> Cut Im curious, when did u place your order.. Thanks Steve


29 December


----------



## whitetail25

Thanks I should be getting mine in a few weeks... Using the 34 for 3-d right now ..


----------



## Guest

Exceed 300 on order 15 mins ago :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:!! I cant wait to shoot this bad boy. I ordered the blue fade. Anyone got pics of this one? Also has anyone ordered any XL Premier B stingers for thiers? I am wondering what size and weight combo was best or recommended.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## CutTheLoop

archer53 said:


> Exceed 300 on order 15 mins ago :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:!! I cant wait to shoot this bad boy. I ordered the blue fade. Anyone got pics of this one? Also has anyone ordered any XL Premier B stingers for thiers? I am wondering what size and weight combo was best or recommended.
> Thanks
> Bob


There's a couple good pics on the Athens forum, I'd link ya but I can't get to it from work.

athensarchery.com/forum


----------



## cabohoyt

KS3DER said:


> Smooth draw, accurate, fast, holds steady, solid wall and looks great. I think everyone should own 1 or 2 :wink:


Two eXeeds is what I thought, you should have three bows at least. Hunting, Indoor, and 3D.


----------



## SteveID

cabohoyt said:


> Two eXeeds is what I thought, you should have three bows at least. Hunting, Indoor, and 3D.


Cabo you gotta change your screen name man. Maybe go with CaboMike. :darkbeer:


----------



## Beastmaster

cabohoyt said:


> Two eXeeds is what I thought, you should have three bows at least. Hunting, Indoor, and 3D.


Look at it from my standpoint. I hunt, do indoor spots, 3D, field, and outdoor target. 

I have the Accomplice as a hunting bow. My Exceed's set as an indoor bow. If I really wanted to do the Arizona Cup (which is a US Archery Team qualifier), I should have a separate outdoor bow. 

Oh, well. I now have to decide on a target color. I'm shipping my Exceed back to get it from it's unfinshed state to either the blue to black fade, yellow to black fade, or the red to black fade. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Okie101

CutTheLoop said:


> :rock::dancing::banana::rockband::rockhard::nixon:
> 
> Just got an email from Amanda: My Exceed shipped today!!


OH YEEAAHH..............:shade:


----------



## -bowfreak-

What is the current turn around time? I am getting ready to order soon. I am in no hurry just curious if they are shipping faster now. :secret:


----------



## WYelkhunter

I ordered mine on Jan 14 and they told me to expect 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## rodney482

archer53 said:


> Exceed 300 on order 15 mins ago :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:!! I cant wait to shoot this bad boy. I ordered the blue fade. Anyone got pics of this one? Also has anyone ordered any XL Premier B stingers for thiers? I am wondering what size and weight combo was best or recommended.
> Thanks
> Bob


the blue fade looks really really good.

Your gonna love it.


----------



## ibjpn

archer53 said:


> Exceed 300 on order 15 mins ago :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:!! I cant wait to shoot this bad boy. I ordered the blue fade. Anyone got pics of this one? Also has anyone ordered any XL Premier B stingers for thiers? I am wondering what size and weight combo was best or recommended.
> Thanks
> Bob


here are the pics from Athens forum


----------



## rodney482

ibjpn said:


> here are the pics from Athens forum


the blue is actually a shade darker than that,,,the flash lightens it up.


----------



## Foam_Killer

CutTheLoop said:


> :rock::dancing::banana::rockband::rockhard::nixon:
> 
> Just got an email from Amanda: My Exceed shipped today!!


Awesome! I ordered mine Jan. 6th, hopefully mine is coming soon!:rockband:


----------



## sjb3

Looks like Athens is going to be busy, just ordered my gunmetal fade. I shot an eXceed Sunday and couldn't believe how nice the draw is. I was looking for for a quick build up, like other slaved cams, not there. Just a smooth draw all the way back to the very solid wall.


Now the wait begins.


----------



## Doug10

*JAN 6 here too*

I ordered mine on JAN 6 also, though when i called the other day i was told 3-4 more weeks possibly :-( Im optimistic though.

Doug


----------



## Guest

ibjpn said:


> here are the pics from Athens forum


Wow! that is sweet. Thanks for that. I was looking for a pic all last night :embara: I can not wait to shoot this thing. 
Has anyone worked with Blair @ B Stinger on a target set up for this bow? I think I may have to call them today
Thanks
Bob


----------



## special

CutTheLoop said:


> :rock::dancing::banana::rockband::rockhard::nixon:
> 
> Just got an email from Amanda: My Exceed shipped today!!


Good stuff:wink:

Is the office emailing everyone as their order leaves??


----------



## Okie101

special said:


> Good stuff:wink:
> 
> Is the office emailing everyone as their order leaves??


Yeah....You'll get a UPS shipping notification as well as tracking info from Athens Archery...:thumbs_up


----------



## special

Okie101 said:


> Yeah....You'll get a UPS shipping notification as well as tracking info from Athens Archery...:thumbs_up


Sweet...Then the next wait starts while it makes its way over the 'pond'

Cant wait!


----------



## bowtechog70

I get to go check out the Athens archery factory friday I cant wait is it friday yet.


----------



## ricksmathew

Got my white Exceed set up today but didn't get any time for pics, I will take some tomorrow and post them up with specs. :thumbs_up


----------



## SCOTT CARTER

I got my email today my white Exceed should be here friday. Cant wait.:wink:


----------



## crumbe

going to order mine tomorrow!!

Its between the gunmetal grey and an all black one...still have not decided.


----------



## athens10

*Exceed 300*

I guarentee the wait is worth it great bow! They are about 4-5 weeks out I think ordered mine Jan 13 cannot wait.


----------



## rock77

bowtechog70 said:


> I get to go check out the Athens archery factory friday I cant wait is it friday yet.


Please don't touch anything!!!!!!!!!!
and the glass is already been cleaned:wink:


----------



## shuttle1

I wish I had the money for an Exceed right now! But college is taking all that!


----------



## crumbe

Just ordered mine...

Custom Gunmetal...with gunmetal cams....and hardware.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!

View attachment 712677


View attachment 712678


----------



## bigdogarcher

That looks sweet Rick!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> That looks sweet Rick!!!!!


Thanks Dog!


----------



## CutTheLoop

ricksmathew said:


> Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 712677
> 
> 
> View attachment 712678


Like my son would say. "That thing is Ninja!" :wink:


----------



## christalker

I bet that thing brings the pain!!! Nice bow Rick It took me like a week to decide between the exceed and the accomplice I wish I could have both!


----------



## The Guardian

Time to contribute to the thread. As I just ordered my first ever Athens today!:thumbs_up I have a 70 lb. black on black(carbon limb) Exceed 300 on the way!! I opted for black/silver strings and cables. As I understand it orange and black are the standard unless specifed otherwise?? Looks like mine should arrive in 2 weeks from what I'm told. Can't wait to put it through it's paces!

The Exceed 300 is a sweet looking bow-love the sleek lines of the riser. I'm sure it'll shoot every bit as sweet as it looks!:wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer

i have the same bow ordered!!! i ordered 3 weeks ago it should b getting close i hear its worth it been shooting the 34 and its sweeeeet :darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail25

ricksmathew said:


> Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 712677
> 
> 
> View attachment 712678


Another fine looking bow.. U guys are killing me waiting.LOL


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Very nice!*



ricksmathew said:


> Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 712677
> 
> 
> View attachment 712678


Thanks for sharing


----------



## JKemp81

ricksmathew said:


> Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 712677
> 
> 
> View attachment 712678


I am not a big fan of white but that looks sweet:thumbs_up


----------



## SteveID

Alright, I'm at the end of my wits. I'll go crazy if my bow doesn't ship today. 

:chicken01:


----------



## CutTheLoop

SteveID said:


> Alright, I'm at the end of my wits. I'll go crazy if my bow doesn't ship today.
> 
> :chicken01:


I feel for ya brother.... looks like I'll have to resort to the Conquest 2 this weekend.


----------



## Beastmaster

Heh. Look at it from my standpoint. I shipped my unfinished Exceed back to get it anodized. 

My 'season' is over, but if I do anything, I'll have to use the Vantage. 

I'm superstitious enough - I've never won anything with the Vantage. I shouldn't be that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Man you guys are going to put me in the poor house
I am really liking that blue fade I think it will be time to order athens bow #3 :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## rrussell

SteveID said:


> Alright, I'm at the end of my wits. I'll go crazy if my bow doesn't ship today.
> 
> :chicken01:


i'm right there with ya steve!!!!! staring to foam at the mouth as we speak!!!:faint:


----------



## sjb3

Well guys I got an e mail saying my bow was shipped on the 28th. My 30" 70 lb gunmetal fade eXceed might be here tomorrow, but I have to work from 6am till noon. The post office closes at noon, so when I get home there will probably and notice in my mailbox saying my bow is ready for pickup. So I will be here all weekend knowing my bow is about 1/2 mile away. Talk about torture. I will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## McDawg

ricksmathew said:


> Ok guys here is my Exceed in all white, 61.6# and 28.5" draw it is shoting a 302 grain arrow at 308 and a 364 grain arow at 288. I don't have it shot in yet, that will be tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 712677
> 
> 
> View attachment 712678


That's one sweet lookin rig.:thumbs_up
Just ordered my EXceed300 on Monday but I went with the Camo with 60/70 lb limbs.


----------



## drtnshtr

Nice looking bows. would love to try out the new 300.


----------



## Bowfreak

*My new Exceed*

Just got mine last Friday. 64 lbs with a 28.5" draw it shot the 432 grain Triple X's at 267 fps. It shot the 332 grain Pro X Cutters at 302 fps. Was originally only planning on shooting this bow for spots but it looks like I might have a dual purpose bow. Ordered some 100 grain points for the Triple X's to see what kind of speed I can get out of an arrow that size. Would be nice to throw a log that size at a 3-d target.


----------



## Okie101

I like it bowfreak....:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im hopin i will have the chance to order mine next week sometime hopefullly can get the moeny by then lol all you guys that have them they look awesome


----------



## CutTheLoop

Big Brown just showed up, while I was gone to Home Depot.

:whoo:


Bow looks great! Will post pics once it's rigged.


----------



## rodney482

sjb3 said:


> Well guys I got an e mail saying my bow was shipped on the 28th. My 30" 70 lb gunmetal fade eXceed might be here tomorrow, but I have to work from 6am till noon. The post office closes at noon, so when I get home there will probably and notice in my mailbox saying my bow is ready for pickup. So I will be here all weekend knowing my bow is about 1/2 mile away. Talk about torture. I will post some pics when I get it.


It should be delivered UPS and you should have received a notification from UPS that allows you to track the package.


----------



## vonhogslayer

Bowfreak said:


> Just got mine last Friday. 64 lbs with a 28.5" draw it shot the 432 grain Triple X's at 267 fps. It shot the 332 grain Pro X Cutters at 302 fps. Was originally only planning on shooting this bow for spots but it looks like I might have a dual purpose bow. Ordered some 100 grain points for the Triple X's to see what kind of speed I can get out of an arrow that size. Would be nice to throw a log that size at a 3-d target.


hey man u got my bow!!thats the one i ordered:wink:looks awesome when did u order:tongue:


----------



## sjb3

rodney482 said:


> It should be delivered UPS and you should have received a notification from UPS that allows you to track the package.


Rodney,

Thats what I thought but was not sure. What I didn't understand was its only been 4 days since I sent my contract and money by snail mail. Mailed it out Tuesday. so I'm lost. It was also sent to a friends e mail address. I will forward you the e mail.

This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service&#174 at the request of AMANDA HUDKINS. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I have my 300 smoking!!! 314grain GT Pro 400 @29" DL 63lbs spitting arrows out @317fps three times through Chroni. Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!! Not the mention the Clean Vegas round I shot with it two days ago. Its gonna be a Good Season with this bow in my hands.


----------



## CutTheLoop

rodney482 said:


> It should be delivered UPS and you should have received a *notification from UPS* that allows you to track the package.


I never received UPS notification, was totally surprised when it showed up today. Only indication I had that it was shipped, was Tuesday from Amanda.

Just in time for Cowtown ASA shoot Sunday. :darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop

crap.... just realized my sight is on my other bow at a friend's place...


pics will have to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## bowtechog70

I went to Athens archery today and turned in my contract and orderd my exceed Im getting gun metal grey. It took me a half hour to decide which color I wanted once I seen the colors in person. They dont have a color that doesnt look awesome. Today was the first time I handled an exceed man that grip feels perfect. I was excited about being on staff and promoting Athens and today the way I was treated while I was there Im estatic about being on staff and promoting Athens archery. They treated my like I was the best shooter in the world today. I couldnt ask for a better company to shoot for.Athens archery is not building bows and accesories just for a paycheck there doing it because they really love there job.


----------



## rodney482

sjb3 said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Thats what I thought but was not sure. What I didn't understand was its only been 4 days since I sent my contract and money by snail mail. Mailed it out Tuesday. so I'm lost. It was also sent to a friends e mail address. I will forward you the e mail.
> 
> This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service® at the request of AMANDA HUDKINS. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper


PM sent


----------



## K22

Great looking bow Jason. Congrats.


----------



## crumbe

Sweet looking bows....I cant wait to get one!!!


----------



## CutTheLoop

Oughta work :darkbeer:


----------



## Medichunter

Hey Cut, what arrow program is that? I need somethings ran but dont have a program.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Sweet looking Bow/Set Up*



Bowfreak said:


> Just got mine last Friday. 64 lbs with a 28.5" draw it shot the 432 grain Triple X's at 267 fps. It shot the 332 grain Pro X Cutters at 302 fps. Was originally only planning on shooting this bow for spots but it looks like I might have a dual purpose bow. Ordered some 100 grain points for the Triple X's to see what kind of speed I can get out of an arrow that size. Would be nice to throw a log that size at a 3-d target.


That fuse Stab looks good on that rig


----------



## CutTheLoop

Medichunter said:


> Hey Cut, what arrow program is that? I need somethings ran but dont have a program.


OnTarget Shaft selector by pinwheel software

http://pinwheelsoftware.com/


----------



## CutTheLoop

CutTheLoop said:


> Oughta work :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 714304



:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop

Question for anyone else whose use On Target...

Do you go with default for bow selection?

I realize mine lists the eXceed as a single cam bow.

I have seen the program do this before, but jackes up the other data if you change from defaults. Opinions?


----------



## CutTheLoop

Ah

Had it explained to me... OT lists it as such because of the slaved cams.



Thanks Javi :beer:


----------



## mw31

Those things look sweet :thumbs_up . Wish my dl was 1/2" longer. :angry:


----------



## rodney482

mw31 said:


> Those things look sweet :thumbs_up . Wish my dl was 1/2" longer. :angry:


whats your DL..we can do some things with special strings and cables..


----------



## mw31

I've been shooting a 25.5" for a few years now. I tried a 26" a few years back and could never get comfortable or consistant with it. If its possible to loose the 1/2" without loosing any shootability I may have found my next bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## redhookred1

*300 eXceed*

Fellas ....This bow shoots!!!! Shot spots yesterday and it is my second time shooting spots and this bow will stand toe to toe with the big boys!!!
I shot a hunter set up ,I would like to see what this bow can do with a competitive set up(scope and stab) shot a 291 with a zero(shot the wrong target) Rookie mistake! But lt me tell ya any miss was operator error!!!
This bow can shoot and is ultra consistant!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Doug10

*Spine*

Hey CutTheLoop,

Id try that sucker with 100-110 on the nose and see what that would do for ya.


----------



## DMAX1518

Shot my first ever spots round tonight with my Exceed and shot a 279 4x vegas round. I shot some 3d a few years ago but never any spots. I have only shot about 5-6 times since hunting season, but now I'm set up to shoot after work about every day. I didnt expect much going in because of the lack of practice so I was pretty happy. Now that I can shoot more my scores should climb a little each week.


----------



## rodney482

mw31 said:


> I've been shooting a 25.5" for a few years now. I tried a 26" a few years back and could never get comfortable or consistant with it. If its possible to loose the 1/2" without loosing any shootability I may have found my next bow.:thumbs_up


I bet our 26 would fit you,,our DL is spot on and most are a tad long.

If you get a chance to try one out I think you will be very pleased


----------



## CutTheLoop

Doug10 said:


> Hey CutTheLoop,
> 
> Id try that sucker with 100-110 on the nose and see what that would do for ya.


Tried 100 gr @ 57 #.... arrow a little wobbly(stiff). Cranked up to 60 and 125 gr points. Perfecto:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop

Shot my first official 3D round today in Ft Worth Texas.

Texas ASA Federation State qualifier @ Cowtown Bowmen archery club.

Limited Class

Took :second: place : 279

Shot a solid round, just got a little sloppy judging distance on a couple targets and took 5's.

Very, very impressed with this bow. I am especially pleased with it as a "finger bow". 
I have always shot fingers with a Mathews Conquest, from the original up to the Conquest 4, and I can say in all honesty I would not trade the eXceed for a dozen of them. 
Not to take anything from the Conquest, but this bow has opened several doors as far as shaft selection, point weight and arrow speed that I could never attain before shooting fingers... biggest benefit I saw today was my occasional wild right shot, never showed up. It was nice having one less thing to worry about, now I can concentrate more on distance judging. 

I am currently shooting a 360+ gr total arrow(125 point), 60# @ 282 fps. This makes for a very stable and forgiving arrow for my style of shooting.

The 300 got lots of attention on the range, folks were very impressed with the design, quality, finish etc... had a couple state they would certainly try to find one to test drive.

Heard a lot of "Oh wow... I've read good things about this bow" 

It's gonna be a great year!


----------



## Foam_Killer

Thats good shooting CuttheLoop, Hope my exceed gets here this week. My b-stinger stabs will be here tommorrow or tues. I can't wait to kill foam! :evil:


----------



## special

Great shooting CTL..Well done Mate..
I cant wait for mine to arrive:wink:


----------



## CutTheLoop

CutTheLoop said:


> Shot my first official 3D round today in Ft Worth Texas.


Sorry, should have read "of 2010"


----------



## headhunter75422

Good shootin. Wish I could of made it I had prior engagements out of town. Cant wait to get my 300. Until then my 34 will suffice.:wink:


----------



## Foam_Killer

Has anyone else that ordered there exceed on Jan. 6th received theirs yet. Just curious!


----------



## SteveID

I sent in my MO on Dec. 26th and I still haven't recieved mine. Black and Camo w/ 60# limbs.


----------



## Medichunter

I'm wanting to shoot the Nocona round of 3D, but never shot 3D before and kinda nervous about it. All the rules and things, kinda puts me off guard. Gotta get the 34 shootin better too.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Medichunter said:


> I'm wanting to shoot the Nocona round of 3D, but never shot 3D before and kinda nervous about it. All the rules and things, kinda puts me off guard. Gotta get the 34 shootin better too.


Don't be nervous... the Texas ASA Federation and clubs are run by some of the most professional and helpful folks you'll find.

If nothing else, show up and shoot a "fun round", while you're there, find Mike or Tracy Smith(Federation Directors) and tell them you're new, and would like to shoot with a friendly group to get you oriented to the sport.

I think you'll find there's nothing to be nervous or off guard about, you'll be hooked. :thumbs_up

I am the President of Brownwood Bowhunters Assoc, feel free to hit our shoot in March... I'll put you with a great group also.

http://www.texasasafederation.com/TexasFed.html


----------



## rodney482

well here is mine.


----------



## dkoutdoors

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.


Thats one sweet lookin rig Rod :thumbs_up


----------



## sjb3

How do the riser jax work? Notice a difference? Did you put those on there or do they come that way? Sight looks nice. Sweet looking bow.


----------



## rrussell

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.




very nice bow just one thing wrong!!!! it's backwards. send it back and make them give you a new one:wink: ha ha nice bow chief


----------



## LCA

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.


that thing is wrong handed :awkward:


----------



## Okie101

Looks awesome Rodney.....is that gun metal gray on the cams...


----------



## rodney482

Okie101 said:


> Looks awesome Rodney.....is that gun metal gray on the cams...


yes, along with the limb pockets and medallions.

I would have rather had them done in bead blasted anodized but they came back just anodized...They still look really good.


----------



## whitetail25

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.


Sharp rig Rodney...


----------



## 08toxikshooter

finally get to order mine 2mrow thank goodness sweet looking rig rodney


----------



## Bohica

Rodney, how are you liking the Relik sight?. What pins did you get?.


----------



## rodney482

Bohica said:


> Rodney, how are you liking the Relik sight?. What pins did you get?.


I like it.

I had to use a righty hood so I went without a level.

I also just put one .019 green pin in it for indoor X killing.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ordered my 300 this morning... orange/black fade orange hardware cant wait now the hard part waiting lol


----------



## Medichunter

That would be awesome. I have shot the SYWAT Indoor before but never 3D.


----------



## LiveforArchery

rodney482 said:


> I like it.
> 
> I had to use a righty hood so I went without a level.
> 
> I also just put one .019 green pin in it for indoor X killing.


How hard is it to add other pins? That would be a great deal to be able to shoot 1 pin indoor then add the others for 3D.


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.


Everybody hates a show off....


----------



## lilbowhunter

Sweeeeeet! Now I really can't stand the wait. I was stoked when I saw the pics. Almost exactly what I ordered. Looks better than I imagined. Thanks for sharing Rodney!


----------



## Guest

rodney482 said:


> well here is mine.


I think I may need one of these to keep my blue fade Exceed (on order) company! :wink: The more I look at the white riser bow the more I like it! One for 3D and one for spots maybe??? LOL


----------



## vonhogslayer

anybody know the turnaround for the relic? also is black a stock color thanks


----------



## special

Bump:wink:


----------



## LiveforArchery

vonhogslayer said:


> anybody know the turnaround for the relic? also is black a stock color thanks


I spoke to them yesterday and asked. They told me that had a few 4 pin sights made.As far as I know Black is the stock color. I am sure the inventory changes quickly. Give 'em a call.


----------



## shuttle1

I got my Relik in the mail two days ago, it is great looking. Sweet sight


----------



## headhunter75422

Cut The Loop/ I hope to see you around Texas this year.
Rodney all of these Exceeds are killing me and yours is the icing on the cake. I ordered right after the ATA, an exceed and 32 accomplice. Anyways very nice set up Rodney very nice indeed.


----------



## special

This waiting is killing me!!...lol.
The White and Grey looks awesome Rodney:wink:


----------



## Doug10

*Wait time*

i was told a few more weeks on my JAN 6 Exceed. Looks like the Eastern Sports show in Harrisburg is out. O well. Heres a peak at how my exceed will be dressing.

Doug


----------



## vonhogslayer

right there with ya bro i got all the fixins but vo bow yet ....its all good :wink:


----------



## special

Doug10 said:


> i was told a few more weeks on my JAN 6 Exceed. Looks like the Eastern Sports show in Harrisburg is out. O well. Heres a peak at how my exceed will be dressing.
> 
> Doug


Very Nice..What model are they??

I ordered my 300 on the 1st Jan...I hope it makes it here for our Expo on the 27th...I might have to drag out my old bow for a shoot or two..


----------



## headhunter75422

Wifes 32 came in today, didnt even get a shipping email just showed up. Its sweet. She likes it alot will get it set up tomorrow and take a few pics.


----------



## SteveID

headhunter75422 said:


> Wifes 32 came in today, didnt even get a shipping email just showed up. Its sweet. She likes it alot will get it set up tomorrow and take a few pics.


That's what I'm hoping happens with mine... like say tomorrow.


----------



## CutTheLoop

headhunter75422 said:


> Cut The Loop/ I hope to see you around Texas this year.
> Rodney all of these Exceeds are killing me and yours is the icing on the cake. I ordered right after the ATA, an exceed and 32 accomplice. Anyways very nice set up Rodney very nice indeed.


I shoot 98% of the Texas ASA shoots, will definitely be at the Paris ProAm and Classic... not sure yet about any other ASA ProAms.

Wanting to shoot more TFAA events this year too.


----------



## Foam_Killer

I usually try and make all the Oklahoma ASA shoots that I can, and a few of the other local shoots as well. I will defenately be in Paris Texas for the pro/am, and possibly the classic as well. I hope to see a few more Athens bows in Paris this year.


----------



## SteveID

Just got my shipping notification. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Okie101

Foam_Killer said:


> I usually try and make all the Oklahoma ASA shoots that I can, and a few of the other local shoots as well. I will defenately be in Paris Texas for the pro/am, and possibly the classic as well. I hope to see a few more Athens bows in Paris this year.


I'll be at Paris.......pretty sure Enid is having a ASA shoot just don't know when yet


----------



## CutTheLoop

Foam_Killer said:


> I usually try and make all the Oklahoma ASA shoots that I can, and a few of the other local shoots as well. I will defenately be in Paris Texas for the pro/am, and possibly the classic as well. I hope to see a few more Athens bows in Paris this year.


Any OK ASA shooters: Which State ASA shoot is hosted closest to the Red River?

I plan to shoot OK's State this year, ASA and need a qualifier.

Thanks.


----------



## vonhogslayer

got the big e mail my exceed is due on the 8th cant wait!!!will post pics asap:wink:


----------



## Foam_Killer

CutTheLoop said:


> Any OK ASA shooters: Which State ASA shoot is hosted closest to the Red River?
> 
> I plan to shoot OK's State this year, ASA and need a qualifier.
> 
> Thanks.


If you go back to the main forum, go down to regional shoots, go down to southern shoots and look for a thread that says (final schedule for ASA Oklahoma 2010) that is the post that the state rep. (and good friend) made for the final schedule for all the ASA shoots in Oklahoma. I will be at most of them, so hopefully I'll see ya around.


----------



## Foam_Killer

SteveID said:


> Just got my shipping notification. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


when did you order?


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I got mine all rigged up let me find the camera and post it up:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

vonhogslayer said:


> got the big e mail my exceed is due on the 8th cant wait!!!will post pics asap:wink:


when did you order?


----------



## vonhogslayer

30 days ago its b/with carbon dont know if that helped .....but im a happy camper:wink:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i hope i get mine by the end of the month columbus asa shoot is march 6th and 7th


----------



## headhunter75422

SteveID said:


> Just got my shipping notification. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


OK OK I am going to scrape up my lip off the floor now. I am happy for you cant wait for mine.:darkbeer:


----------



## SteveID

Foam_Killer said:


> when did you order?


Mailed the order in on Dec. 26th.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Shot My first simi big tournament this past weekend with my Exceed 300. Shot 14 up in open 1 and won the 1st leg of the PA indoor triple crown. Hopefully that's the start of a decent year with Athens. IBO National shoot tomorrow at the eastern sports and outdoor show. Wish me luck. And good luck to all athens shooters this weekend.


----------



## slow1

Ok all you eXceed experts I have a question. I have a left hand eXceed on order but I'm a little worried. The shop I ordered my bow from has one Athens demo bow in the shop of it's a 34" Accomplice right hand. My question is when I draw the bow if I even think about relaxing it's going is this the case with all of the Athens bows? The draw stops are all the way back it and doesn't seem to have alot of let off .The shop has Elite bows also they seem to have a bigger valley . Thanks for your help. Slow1


----------



## -bowfreak-

Just pulled the trigger on my Exceed.

29.5/60 standard.

Woo Hoo!!!! 

I hope it is here by the weekend.:wink:


----------



## BoMaestro

vonhogslayer said:


> got the big e mail my exceed is due on the 8th cant wait!!!will post pics asap:wink:



Me too! Gonna be a long weekend


----------



## bigdogarcher

slow1 said:


> Ok all you eXceed experts I have a question. I have a left hand eXceed on order but I'm a little worried. The shop I ordered my bow from has one Athens demo bow in the shop of it's a 34" Accomplice right hand. My question is when I draw the bow if I even think about relaxing it's going is this the case with all of the Athens bows? The draw stops are all the way back it and doesn't seem to have alot of let off .The shop has Elite bows also they seem to have a bigger valley . Thanks for your help. Slow1


Both of my Athens Have good letoffs. I had an elite XLR last year. The bows are very close to being the same. Sound like the shop has a set up problem. May need to draw board that bow. Exceed 300 is a lil more forgiveing cause of the riser design. And has a gtreat letoff.


----------



## Beastmaster

Re: letoff and valley

This is adjustable. I have mine set to a narrow valley and 65 percent letoff because I hold better and longer that way. But as a predominantly target oriented shooter, that's normal. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> Shot My first simi big tournament this past weekend with my Exceed 300. Shot 14 up in open 1 and won the 1st leg of the PA indoor triple crown. Hopefully that's the start of a decent year with Athens. IBO National shoot tomorrow at the eastern sports and outdoor show. Wish me luck. And good luck to all athens shooters this weekend.



:wav:


----------



## rodney482

slow1 said:


> Ok all you eXceed experts I have a question. I have a left hand eXceed on order but I'm a little worried. The shop I ordered my bow from has one Athens demo bow in the shop of it's a 34" Accomplice right hand. My question is when I draw the bow if I even think about relaxing it's going is this the case with all of the Athens bows? The draw stops are all the way back it and doesn't seem to have alot of let off .The shop has Elite bows also they seem to have a bigger valley . Thanks for your help. Slow1


Is the draw length correct for you?

Did you try shooting it lefthanded?


----------



## slow1

The draw length is actually 1/2 inch short .I did shot the bow but with no sight. The bow was very smooth and quiet hence the order. It's wasn't until about 2 weeks later that I drew the bow back and noticed the short valley. The best I can tell the draw stops are at max let off. I can watch the draw stops as soon as there is any day light its gone. I was hoping maybe the later cams had more let off and this one bow was just not right. Thanks Slow1


----------



## Jeff K in IL

slow1 said:


> The draw length is actually 1/2 inch short .I did shot the bow but with no sight. The bow was very smooth and quiet hence the order. It's wasn't until about 2 weeks later that I drew the bow back and noticed the short valley. The best I can tell the draw stops are at max let off. I can watch the draw stops as soon as there is any day light its gone. I was hoping maybe the later cams had more let off and this one bow was just not right. Thanks Slow1


I always say you can't get a feel for the bow, unless the DL fits you.


----------



## LiveforArchery

slow1 said:


> Ok all you eXceed experts I have a question. I have a left hand eXceed on order but I'm a little worried. The shop I ordered my bow from has one Athens demo bow in the shop of it's a 34" Accomplice right hand. My question is when I draw the bow if I even think about relaxing it's going is this the case with all of the Athens bows? The draw stops are all the way back it and doesn't seem to have alot of let off .The shop has Elite bows also they seem to have a bigger valley . Thanks for your help. Slow1


OK...what does "All the way back" mean? Are they all the way toward the riser or the string? If they are all the way toward the string the shop has it set at the least let off!! If they are all the way FORWARD , toward the riser then it would be at full let off. It sounds like they have the let off at <65%. You would feel the bow is ready to go because it is. With the configuration of the draw stops you mentioned the cams are rotated to there "peak" and are ready to roll forward. Hope this helps.
Matt


----------



## Doug10

*Back up~*

Back to the top, i got all my stuff ready waiting shipping notification. 

Most likely miss out of 2nd shoot in a row though, V-Day weekend. :-( 

JAN 6th order date before anyone else ask.

Doug


----------



## bloodtrail1

Did some shooting getting sighted in for 3-D this morning and man is this eXceed 300 a shooter!

Arrow weight is 318g
My eXceed is set at 58# and 28.5" draw
Three arrows thru the chrono at 297fps
My OT2 spine program says my set-up is 5.38g/lb (Actual is 5.48)
And the program predicted I would shoot 296.3!
So my 297 fps shows that the program did a good job guessing speed!
Im happy with 297fps out of a 58# bow! 

Last four arrows I shot from 50 yards all in a 4" diameter circle on my target!
Im ready for 3-D......:thumbs_up


----------



## slow1

The draw stops are in the position for the most let off I studied them for few minutes just to make sure. Anyway the bow should arrive shortly then I will know for sure. I appreciate all the responses. Slow1


----------



## firedude601

cant wait to get mine .i hope its not to much longer


----------



## Guest

firedude601 said:


> cant wait to get mine .i hope its not to much longer


You and me both!!! :mg:


----------



## SteveID

Got mine today. Sent in my order on Dec. 26th. Freakin impeccable finish. I promise I will post pics ASAP.


----------



## lilbowhunter

Mine arrived this morning. Also ordered just after Christmas!


----------



## Guest

Just got my UPS Tracking notice!!! :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## asashooter

Can someone post a link for the riser colors.


----------



## BoMaestro

Recieved my Exceed on Monday. I could not be more satisfied with the bow. The finish is flawless and I can't understand how they can get that much speed from such a smooth bow. I am getting 289fps with a 370gr arrow at 60.5lbs and 29" draw. I have decided though that I need a 1/2" shorter draw, but Athens is taking care of that, no problems :thumbs_up
Being I am off work today and I have a new bow, I decided to shoot it some despite the draw being too long. Installed my peep and shot 2 arrows each at 20 and 30 just to get it on the target good. The picture is my second 4 shot group at 40YDS. These bows are the real deal! Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## WYelkhunter

archer53 said:


> Just got my UPS Tracking notice!!! :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


lucky you I ordered mine,,, gunmetal with camo limbs on Jan. 14 and nothing yet. I looked back and see you ordered yours on Jan 26.


----------



## Bohica

BoMaestro said:


> Recieved my Exceed on Monday. I could not be more satisfied with the bow. The finish is flawless and I can't understand how they can get that much speed from such a smooth bow. I am getting 289fps with a 370gr arrow at 60.5lbs and 29" draw. I have decided though that I need a 1/2" shorter draw, but Athens is taking care of that, no problems :thumbs_up
> Being I am off work today and I have a new bow, I decided to shoot it some despite the draw being too long. Installed my peep and shot 2 arrows each at 20 and 30 just to get it on the target good. The picture is my second 4 shot group at 40YDS. These bows are the real deal! Definitely worth the wait.


That's awesome. Are you having second thought about changing the draw length?


----------



## Guest

WYelkhunter said:


> lucky you I ordered mine,,, gunmetal with camo limbs on Jan. 14 and nothing yet. I looked back and see you ordered yours on Jan 26.


Yea they must of had some blue fades come back from Anodizing? I didnt think I would see it for a couple more weeks. I had to hurry up and order arrows today (Thanks Tim G. for your help) Triple XXX coming soon :shade:
Bob


----------



## bowhunter179

*Athens exceed for spots*

IS anyone using this bow for spots? If so, how is it doing? Thanks


----------



## Beastmaster

bowhunter179 said:


> IS anyone using this bow for spots? If so, how is it doing? Thanks


Won a major state event with it 4 days after getting it. The bow shoots great!

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482

We just got a new Color back...its not a standard color but can be ordered though our custom shop.

its solid black anodized and it looks awesome. it s a flat black anodized...:smile:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

rodney482 said:


> We just got a new Color back...its not a standard color but can be ordered though our custom shop.
> 
> its solid black anodized and it looks awesome. it s a flat black anodized...:smile:




saweeeeet


----------



## rrussell

rodney482 said:


> We just got a new Color back...its not a standard color but can be ordered though our custom shop.
> 
> its solid black anodized and it looks awesome. it s a flat black anodized...:smile:


:mg:i bet it is wicked!!! any pics yet?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Killing me*



rodney482 said:


> We just got a new Color back...its not a standard color but can be ordered though our custom shop.
> 
> its solid black anodized and it looks awesome. it s a flat black anodized...:smile:


Oh well, burnt orange is bad [email protected]@ alos , the 34's we have are shooting lights out!! Its hard keeping our minds off waiting for the exceed

Check out the Burnt Orage Limbdriver that Steve from Vapor trail sent me:darkbeer: It just waiting on the bow


----------



## rodney482

ex-wolverine said:


> Oh well, burnt orange is bad [email protected]@ alos , the 34's we have are shooting lights out!! Its hard keeping our minds off waiting for the exceed
> 
> Check out the Burnt Orage Limbdriver that Steve from Vapor trail sent me:darkbeer: It just waiting on the bow


Can I see a pic of it next to our orange??


----------



## 08toxikshooter

rodney482 said:


> Can I see a pic of it next to our orange??


i was wanting tosee the same thing got the black and orange xceed on order and was trying to decide between a orange limbdriver or just the black


----------



## ex-wolverine

*As soon as we get our bows*



rodney482 said:


> Can I see a pic of it next to our orange??


Still waiting on 3 Exceeds...Mine is the Burnt Orange Fade...Hopfully another week or So


It looks more red in the picture than it really is..I think its going to be a good match


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Maybe these will show a better view of the color*

Tom


----------



## bowhunter179

*Target fade colors*

Does anyone have pics of the green fade, and the red fade target colors? I'd like to narrow my choices down. Not sure which one I want. The gunmetal gray looks sharp as well. Thanks


----------



## Bigjim67

*Color*

Some one had a fade green one on AT, and its bad! man is it a good lookin bow!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

bowhunter179 said:


> IS anyone using this bow for spots? If so, how is it doing? Thanks


Thats all Ive been doing with it for two weeks now. And I clean my Vegas round more often than not, the bow shoots like a 8" brace height bow. And Im shooting it at 62lbs with a mid size shaft. If I lower the weight down to 55 and shot some 26's out of it I would shoot clean every day with 27 plus x count.


----------



## vonhogslayer

bowhunter179 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the green fade, and the red fade target colors? I'd like to narrow my choices down. Not sure which one I want. The gunmetal gray looks sharp as well. Thanks


pics coming


----------



## vonhogslayer

Here ya go had it for a week know and finally got it tuned today!!!Put it on the draw board did a little tweaking ,shot thru paper first two shots bullets!!!speed wise at 60# 29" draw 300 grain 320fps 314 [email protected] 311 [email protected]!took it out to 60 yards ...its a shooter ,athens is doing it right !


----------



## BowTech Dave

ex-wolverine

That rest looks AWESOME! Jarrod and Steve and the gang at Vapor Trail do a great job. Awesome customer service, and quality products. 

I can't wait to see it on the bow!!!:teeth:

vonhogslayer, awesome color combo!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rrussell

vonhogslayer said:


> Here ya go had it for a week know and finally got it tuned today!!!Put it on the draw board did a little tweaking ,shot thru paper first two shots bullets!!!speed wise at 60# 29" draw 300 grain 320fps 314 [email protected] 311 [email protected]!took it out to 60 yards ...its a shooter ,athens is doing it right !


that is a SEXY bow!!!! i almost ordered that green color fade with camo limbs but chickened out because i will be using mine for hunting here out west, i was scarred that it would be to much shine for the yotes, elk, and deer.


----------



## sjb3

What string set up is on the limbdriver? Is that the set up one of the guys here on AT offers?


Sweet bow by the way, hope my gun metal eXceed gets here soon.


----------



## vonhogslayer

sjb3 said:


> What string set up is on the limbdriver? Is that the set up one of the guys here on AT offers?
> 
> 
> Sweet bow by the way, hope my gun metal eXceed gets here soon.


nothing special just some green /black and bronze d-loop material from the bow shop ...it does look pretty cool though...btw my neighbor got the gunmetal and it looks sweet


----------



## rodney482

vonhogslayer said:


> Here ya go had it for a week know and finally got it tuned today!!!Put it on the draw board did a little tweaking ,shot thru paper first two shots bullets!!!speed wise at 60# 29" draw 300 grain 320fps 314 [email protected] 311 [email protected]!took it out to 60 yards ...its a shooter ,athens is doing it right !


I guess I am probably a little biased....But man we have one of the best looking bows on the market....if not the best.

Simple yet sophisticated...the 300 just screams shoot me.

the biggest complaint I get is the color...the fact we have so many and they all look awesome its too hard to pick.


----------



## vonhogslayer

rodney482 said:


> I guess I am probably a little biased....But man we have one of the best looking bows on the market....if not the best.
> 
> Simple yet sophisticated...the 300 just screams shoot me.
> 
> the biggest complaint I get is the color...the fact we have so many and they all look awesome its too hard to pick.


now i need 1 for hunting between me and stab we got ,red fade ,green and gunmetal,what to do the cool thing is they shoot better than they look:mg:


----------



## rodney482

vonhogslayer said:


> now i need 1 for hunting between me and stab we got ,red fade ,green and gunmetal,what to do the cool thing is they shoot better than they look:mg:



Well we do offer ful camo in the 300.

or you could order one through the custom shop and have a one of a kind...

Our custom shop has access to several different camo pattern and cool films

Here is a link to the film supplier we can custom order just about anything they offer. Of course it will prolong delivery of the bow and there will be upcharges.

http://www.watertransferprinting.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=5

If this is something you are interested in doing, Amanda can quote the price for you.


----------



## vonhogslayer

rodney482 said:


> Well we do offer ful camo in the 300.
> 
> or you could order one through the custom shop and have a one of a kind...
> 
> Our custom shop has access to several different camo pattern and cool films
> 
> Here is a link to the film supplier we can custom order just about anything they offer. Of course it will prolong delivery of the bow and there will be upcharges.
> 
> http://www.watertransferprinting.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=5
> 
> If this is something you are interested in doing, Amanda can quote the price for you.


trust me ill b a callin


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I agree Rodney , I helped SteveID set his up last night*



rodney482 said:


> I guess I am probably a little biased....But man we have one of the best looking bows on the market....if not the best.
> Simple yet sophisticated...the 300 just screams shoot me.the biggest complaint I get is the color...the fact we have so many and they all look awesome its too hard to pick.


Its the first time I had seen one and shot in person...That bow is incredible...Here is a pic of the speed @ 60lbs and a 340 Grain arrow...

Shot a 379 grain arrow @ 307 60# draw weight

He is a 31 inch draw , about 5 inches too long for me:shade: , but man that thing held like a dream...

I bet there will be some folks screaming for a 41-43 ATA in that same design...Would be a serious SPOT bow, not that it isnt already...

The Grip is just plain ingenious!! I have been a Hoyt Grip fan for years, but this grip is just what the doctor ordered...Well Done Jason

Wish he wouldnt have brought it over, now I really cant wait to get ours:mg: It going to be a 3D smackdown machine


----------



## special

Mine arrived this morning...
As soon as i get my customer orders sorted Ill set her up and wack a few shafts thru...Sweet!!:darkbeer:


----------



## SteveID

ex-wolverine said:


> Its the first time I had seen one and shot in person...That bow is incredible...Here is a pic of the speed @ 60lbs and a 340 Grain arrow...
> 
> Shot a 379 grain arrow @ 307 60# draw weight
> 
> He is a 31 inch draw , about 5 inches too long for me:shade: , but man that thing held like a dream...
> 
> I bet there will be some folks screaming for a 41-43 ATA in that same design...Would be a serious SPOT bow, not that it isnt already...
> 
> The Grip is just plain ingenious!! I have been a Hoyt Grip fan for years, but this grip is just what the doctor ordered...Well Done Jason
> 
> Wish he wouldnt have brought it over, now I really cant wait to get ours:mg: It going to be a 3D smackdown machine



The bow is definitely fast. I love the way it holds. It is at about 65% let off but it feels like 80. I'm not going to touch a thing on it.

Tom set up my Limb Driver for me and I shot thru the paper, first with a Gold Tip 22 w/ 80 grain tip, then a GT X-Cutter with a 90 grain tip. Both would be considered overspined, even at my draw length, both shot bullet holes. The best part was that I could shoot the natural grip that felt comfortable to me to get the bullet holes, even when I changed my grip radically I was only getting small left tears.

The bow is a shooter and I'm excited for this season. I just can't believe it is shooting those arrows at those speeds. I would be well over 330 with an IBO arrow. 

Another thing worth noting was that I gained 7 fps when I took off the string jax.

Thanks Tom for helping me out. I can't wait to see what it does when you go through it and put some new threads on her.


----------



## Beastmaster

*Recent target bow comparison.*

The 300 is one of those bows that just shoots so darned well. 

One of the things that surprises me is how much I miss the 300 (it's getting a blue to black anodized fade right now) and how stiff the riser really is.

I've had a chance to compare the 300 against 4 of the best target bows out there (before I sent my 300 back to Athens). It's taken me a bit to throw this out on the board - I've been working more at the shop lately and I've literally been going nuts.

Anyhow, the recent comparison between bows were:

- Athens eXceed 300 (DL Specific cams)
- Hoyt Vantage Pro (non-shoot through riser w/C.5 cams)
- Hoyt ProElite (shoot through riser w/C2 cams)
- Mathews Conquest Apex 7 (DL Specific cam)
- PSE Bow Madness XL (module based cam)

Riser stiffness - the Athens is as stiff as the Mathews Conquest Apex 7, stiffer than the Hoyt Vantage Pro and far stiffer than the Bow Madness XL. The Elite level risers from Hoyt take the cake, but having a riser as stiff as the Conquest Apex 7 with less weight? Sweet. 

It's funny - if I can take a Bow Madness (which is a great bow...so I'm not really pounding on it...), put it flat on the table, push down on the grip, and you see the riser flex? Wow. I can feel some minor flex with the Vantage Pro, none with the Athens and Mathews, and I dented my table with the ProElite.

Out of the box accuracy - All bows are far more accurate than the shooter. But - if I can take a bow, slap a rest on it, eyeball it tuning wise, and stack arrows/ruin nocks...it's pretty darned good.

The Bow Madness - it takes a bit of tuning to get it to really shoot lights out. Vantage Pro - same thing...it takes a bit of tuning to get the C.5's to tune right. The eXceed, ProElite (with C2 cams), and Apex 7? All of these bows slapped arrows together from the get go. 

Mass Weight - less mass weight = less fatigue in the long run. 

The Bow Madness and eXceed win out here. Bow bows are far lighter than the Hoyts and Mathews bows. 

Now, here's where the subjective part comes in....not that the aforementioned stuff isn't subjective per se.

1) Riser grip feel. The Exceed totally wins out on this. The added skosh of heel allows you to take a higher wrist position. It's more relaxed. More relaxed means you aren't torquing the grip as much. Kudos to Rodney for helping us predominant target guys get a grip that works so well.

Ironically, the Exceed takes a slight hint from Mathews on this. The Apex 7 has this cutout area for your fingers. The Exceed does the same thing. It helps with the comfort.

2) Looks. The Athens and the ProElite take the cake for looks. There's something spaceage about the Hoyt Elite series risers. The Athens has this industrial, no nonsense look to it that screams "I'm gonna get the job done". 

3) Performance. This bow is competing against some of the big boys. It screams. For a neutral risered bow, the performance rocks compared to some of the others. 

4) Handling. The Exceed has this slight bottom heavy feel. It's not so much as the Hoyt's or Mathews Apex series, but it balances very well. The Bow Madness is so light, but it's light mass weight gives you problems down the line with it's huge amount of kick.

5) Price. 

- Bow Madness XL: $699
- Athens Exceed 300: $799
- Mathews Apex 7 (not in current production, but MSRP at the time it was): $999
- Hoyt Vantage Pro: Anywhere from $899 to $1200 depending on what you ordered
- Hoyt ProElite: Anywhere from $899 to $1200 depending on what you ordered ProElite isn't in current production, but can be found in a similar manner with the Contender Elite.

Performance at a great price? Definitely with the Athens.

6) Another highly subjective thing is wins. I have yet to win anything with any of the Hoyts I have. Two major wins for me came with the Athens bows. Is it psychological? Maybe. 

7) Take the bows, hand it to a newbie and seeing how they work with it. Of all the things, one of the ultimate things to do is to take the bow, hand it to someone who really hasn't shot a lot, and have them shoot it.

I was fortunate enough to find out a friend has the same DL as I did. He has been shooting a Bowtech Sniper for about a year, and does only recreational shooting....no hunting or spots. He hasn't shot for 3 months before I dragged him to the shop.

I feel (again, subjective here) that you can find out how well a bow performs when you take it, give it to a shooter who really is rather new, and let them have at it.

With each bow equipped only with a drop away rest (either Trophy Taker or PSE Phantom), SureLoc sight mount block (I moved the SureLoc Supreme sight from bow to bow), no stabilizer, rear peep, and set to 60# draw weight, I let him shoot 24 arrows (4 sets of 6 arrows) out of each bow and measured group size - where he hit, I didn't care.

He did the best with the Exceed, the ProElite, and the Mathews Apex 7. All three bows stacked arrows to where the groups were one huge bundle of carbon fiber goodness.

The Vantage Pro and the Bow Madness gave great groups, but not stacked.

So, at least in my informal and unscientific comparison, the Exceed definitely can run with the best. I know outside reviewers from ESPN thought so, and I can't wait to hear feedback from the NABA folks who went to Reno last week.

You can guess what bows I gave up too. The Vantage Pro and Bow Madness XL aren't in my collection any more.  My wife now has the Mathews Apex 7 (and is shooting totally lights out with it), and the ProElite is now my tertiary spare bow.

Keep up the great work guys! If Athens makes a longer ATA bow in the 38 to 40 inch range, it's gonna rock. I hope so...if the Exceed can do this well, I can't wait to see how well a longer ATA bow will perform (hint, hint).

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Bump


----------



## opivy

vonhogslayer said:


> Here ya go had it for a week know and finally got it tuned today!!!Put it on the draw board did a little tweaking ,shot thru paper first two shots bullets!!!speed wise at 60# 29" draw 300 grain 320fps 314 [email protected] 311 [email protected]!took it out to 60 yards ...its a shooter ,athens is doing it right !


 :greenwithenvy:


----------



## Doug10

*Here it is!*

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Colors couldnt have came out any better on everything (except the loop material for the dropaway, all i had left was blue :-()

It got Cottons seal of approval.


----------



## vonhogslayer

looks sweet how are you liking it?


----------



## whitetail25

Guys whats your centershot of your 300s.. Trying to set mine up as I speak.. Any help would be appreciated.. Thanks Steve


----------



## SteveID

Start by lining it up with the stabilizer and work from there.


----------



## firedude601

one sweeeeeet lookin bow . cant wait to get mine


----------



## 3dn4jc

Doug10 said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Colors couldnt have came out any better on everything (except the loop material for the dropaway, all i had left was blue :-()
> 
> It got Cottons seal of approval.


Looks sweeeeeet Doug!


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW! Colors couldnt have came out any better on everything (except the loop material for the dropaway, all i had left was blue :-()
> 
> It got Cottons seal of approval.


Yeah that looks really good.

stabs look great on there as well.


----------



## whitetail25

Anyone else have the measurement of there centershot.. Just want to compare to what I have.. Thanks...


----------



## whitetail25

Man I love this bow.. This is one fine shootin bow..If only the snow would melt..


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Center of the String / Grip*



whitetail25 said:


> Anyone else have the measurement of there centershot.. Just want to compare to what I have.. Thanks...


What I did is use an Old school tool...Its the old Center shot tool from Golden Key I believe...Is it crude? Yes ; Does it work on these bows? Yes

On SteveID bow I lined the little indicator on the center of the string and flipped it over and moved the rest over so that the arrow was centered of the indicator...

Bullets holes with 2 different diameter arrows...Used the same tool on the Accomplice also...Again bullet holes

In other words line the arrow centered on the string , with a properly spined arrow and form you will shoot bullets all day long

*You have to like a bow that will tune dead center on the power stroke of the string*

One of the easiest bows I have ever set up

Tom


----------



## Foam_Killer

Hey everyone, now I don't have to feel left out about not having an Athens bow, cause in a few days I'll have one! Got my e-mail yesterday for my 300. Can't wait to kill foam with it!!:shade:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Foam_Killer said:


> Hey everyone, now I don't have to feel left out about not having an Athens bow, cause in a few days I'll have one! Got my e-mail yesterday for my 300. Can't wait to kill foam with it!!:shade:


cant wait to get mine some awesome looking bowws yall guys have


----------



## rodney482

ex-wolverine said:


> What I did is use an Old school tool...Its the old Center shot tool from Golden Key I believe...Is it crude? Yes ; Does it work on these bows? Yes
> 
> On SteveID bow I lined the little indicator on the center of the string and flipped it over and moved the rest over so that the arrow was centered of the indicator...
> 
> Bullets holes with 2 different diameter arrows...Used the same tool on the Accomplice also...Again bullet holes
> 
> In other words line the arrow centered on the string , with a properly spined arrow and form you will shoot bullets all day long
> 
> *You have to like a bow that will tune dead center on the power stroke of the string*
> 
> One of the easiest bows I have ever set up
> 
> Tom


Thats a great tool and it works better than my eye... I no longer have one of those so I just rely on my vision. 

But I use the same method.. I line the string up so it is in the middle of the cam track and then move my eyes up and look to see if the arrow is lined up with the string....this is my starting point. I usually end up moving the arrow just a touch away from the riser to get a perfect hole....With that being said I have yet to shoot my 300 through paper...just slapped the rest on and sighted in...Still shoots pretty darn good.

Cant wait to get this thing fine tuned and see how well I can shoot with it.


----------



## SteveID

ex-wolverine said:


> What I did is use an Old school tool...Its the old Center shot tool from Golden Key I believe...Is it crude? Yes ; Does it work on these bows? Yes
> 
> On SteveID bow I lined the little indicator on the center of the string and flipped it over and moved the rest over so that the arrow was centered of the indicator...
> 
> Bullets holes with 2 different diameter arrows...Used the same tool on the Accomplice also...Again bullet holes
> 
> In other words line the arrow centered on the string , with a properly spined arrow and form you will shoot bullets all day long
> 
> *You have to like a bow that will tune dead center on the power stroke of the string*
> 
> One of the easiest bows I have ever set up
> 
> Tom


That tool was right on the money for my bow. 

I was just amazed that I was able to shoot bullet holes with two different diameter shafts that were very heavy spined. I love a bow that tunes down the middle, and doesn't need cam spacers or yoke tuning to get it where it needs to be. These cams are almost too simple.


----------



## whitetail25

ex-wolverine said:


> What I did is use an Old school tool...Its the old Center shot tool from Golden Key I believe...Is it crude? Yes ; Does it work on these bows? Yes
> 
> On SteveID bow I lined the little indicator on the center of the string and flipped it over and moved the rest over so that the arrow was centered of the indicator...
> 
> Bullets holes with 2 different diameter arrows...Used the same tool on the Accomplice also...Again bullet holes
> 
> In other words line the arrow centered on the string , with a properly spined arrow and form you will shoot bullets all day long
> 
> *You have to like a bow that will tune dead center on the power stroke of the string*
> 
> One of the easiest bows I have ever set up
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom..I have it shooting bullet holes now... You are right about it being dead center of the power stroke of the string..Thanks Steve


----------



## Guest

*Here she is!*

The Tack Driver. I just got done shooting for the last 3 hours in basement (20yrds) This bow is so easy to set-up, tune and shoot. The grip is the BEST I have ever put my hand on in 17 yrs of shooting and over 30 bows. Athens PLEASE make all your bows with this grip :rock:! Dont mind the front stab as a Premier XL is on order. Besides that she is ready for Monday night Vegas league :shade:
Enjoy
Bob


----------



## whitetail25

Fine bow Bob..Sent ya a pm..Steve


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Anyone know the CURRENT wait time on an Exceed?


----------



## Guest

whitetail25 said:


> Fine bow Bob..Sent ya a pm..Steve


Thanks Steve! PM returned.


----------



## The Guardian

Jeff K in IL said:


> Anyone know the CURRENT wait time on an Exceed?




Not sure. But maybe I got lucky or cause I'm a Lefty? I ordered my all black version 2 1/2 weeks ago and it arrived today! And mannn let me tell you, this bad boy is a work of ART! Awesome doesn't begin to describe the machining and fine lines of this sexy bow


I'll comply with my " Man card" status as soon as my Ripcord Code Red rest and Zen quiver arrive. Then I'll post up pictures!:darkbeer:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i think it all just depends on what you ordred i ordered feb 2 and havent heard anything but i no there are also people that ordred jan 16th time frame and also havent heard anything


----------



## 1tex3d

I received and shot my "new to me" Athens eXceed 300 today, all I can say is wow!!! :mg: I will have a full write up on my experience with the bow on Sunday, as I plan to shoot it a ton and compete in 2 different tournaments over the weekend. At first blush this may be the most accurate speed bow I have ever shot, and yes at 28" Draw 64lbs shooting a 400 grain arrow at 285fps this is a speed bow

Thanks
D. Gomez


----------



## nywell

*new Exceed*

I finally sold my bow! Now I am ordering my Exceed. 
? Can any one post pic of gunmetal riser (no fade) w/ the carbon look limbs? That's what I plan to order, biut have only seen the pics of the bow with gunmetal fade riser.

Thanks in advance, Ken


----------



## rodney482

nywell said:


> I finally sold my bow! Now I am ordering my Exceed.
> ? Can any one post pic of gunmetal riser (no fade) w/ the carbon look limbs? That's what I plan to order, biut have only seen the pics of the bow with gunmetal fade riser.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Ken


We have not done a solid gunmetal riser...at least I havnt seen one.


----------



## WYelkhunter

Jeff K in IL said:


> Anyone know the CURRENT wait time on an Exceed?


I guess it depends on what you order. I orderd a gunmetal fade with camo limbs on Jan. 14 and still haven't heard anything yet. It is hard not to call to check on the status of my bow, but hopefully I hear from them sooon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

WYelkhunter said:


> I guess it depends on what you order. I orderd a gunmetal fade with camo limbs on Jan. 14 and still haven't heard anything yet. It is hard not to call to check on the status of my bow, but hopefully I hear from them sooon !!!!!!!!!!!


The bows go out in order they were received,,but that only holds true when we have plenty of parts, when we ran out of limbs, we built and shipped the bows we had parts for. 

We now have a good supply of parts and there will be alot of bows going out next week.

Rodney


----------



## rocket80

We now have a good supply of parts and there will be alot of bows going out next week.

Rodney[/QUOTE]

That sounds good.


----------



## nywell

*Gunmetal*

Cool, I guess my bow will be the first!


----------



## -bowfreak-

I went with all black and carbon fiber limbs.......should I call back and change to neutral limb graphics or keep the colored ones? :dontknow:


----------



## rodney482

-bowfreak- said:


> I went with all black and carbon fiber limbs.......should I call back and change to neutral limb graphics or keep the colored ones? :dontknow:


It is really up to you.

but if you didnt specify and went with what we call (the standard 300) black riser/ CF limbs it will come with Orange and Black strings and Orange limb graphics.


----------



## nywell

*Color*

Rodney, I'm glad you posted on colors of strings and graphics.
However, I thought graphics were sivler/grey color and strings were black & grey on the Exceed, same as Accomplice 34. 
Does it cost more to get the gray limb graphics and black/grey strings? 
I'm sending in my order, so I appreciate clarifications.
Ken


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> It is really up to you.
> 
> but if you didnt specify and went with what we call (the standard 300) black riser/ CF limbs it will come with Orange and Black strings and Orange limb graphics.


Yeah....one of the ladies I talked to on the phone let me know that. I am leaning toward calling and having the neutral graphic upcharge.


----------



## -bowfreak-

nywell said:


> Rodney, I'm glad you posted on colors of strings and graphics.
> However, I thought graphics were sivler/grey color and strings were black & grey on the Exceed, same as Accomplice 34.
> Does it cost more to get the gray limb graphics and black/grey strings?
> I'm sending in my order, so I appreciate clarifications.
> Ken


Yes. It is a very minor up charge.


----------



## lilbowhunter

A few numbers from last night. Smooth and as quiet as anything I've ever shot. 
30.5'' draw 418 gr arrow 64lbs 6 shots average of 294fps
I'm not a speed guy but this is awesome:shade:


----------



## rocket80

I know there was a little charge for different colored limbs. I wonder if this included the different decals and strings?


----------



## 08toxikshooter

can some body post up string and cable lengths for the exceed


----------



## whitetail25

String 59 3/4 and cables 41 1/4... Thats whats on my 300...


----------



## mdierker

quick questions for the experts. I have ran just about 500 shots thru my exceed and starting to notice that there is some play in the cams. not side to side but up and down almost like the bearing is too large for the axle. I havent herd of anyone else having this problem and it shoots great I love the bow and I am going to shoot my first tourney a week from sunday but dont want friday to come and have it fail on me. any ideas on this or ever herd of it? im going to call on moday thanks 

my second question is minor. I have ontarget2 but not sure what to set the performance setting at for this bow anyone else with ot2 could help that would be great thanks


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

mdierker said:


> quick questions for the experts. I have ran just about 500 shots thru my exceed and starting to notice that there is some play in the cams. not side to side but up and down almost like the bearing is too large for the axle. I havent herd of anyone else having this problem and it shoots great I love the bow and I am going to shoot my first tourney a week from sunday but dont want friday to come and have it fail on me. any ideas on this or ever herd of it? im going to call on moday thanks
> 
> my second question is minor. I have ontarget2 but not sure what to set the performance setting at for this bow anyone else with ot2 could help that would be great thanks



I just noticed the same thing yesterday myself when picking up my bow by the top cam. It actually gives a bit. But like you said Im smoking the spots with it. So the performance hasnt been affected and I dont know if its a new issue or one that came with the bow. I went home and grabbed my 34 to see if it had the same play and Nada. I would be interested in the answer to his question as well.


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed 300*

I have Thousands of arrows thru my eXceed and have no play what so ever in my cams...... is it possible you may be seeing the limbs flex ? Remember this is where the Barnsdale limbs split to accept the cam and it is going to have the most flex.


----------



## rocket80

I had an elite synergy that I put rev cams on do this. I don't think its a big deal cause the cams being slaved together feels like there moving up and down. I remember discussing this on eaf and I will see if I can dig it up.


----------



## firedude601

got to keep up on first page


----------



## joelbiltz

Woo hoo I got the email today saying my exceed has been shipped. Will be here tomorrow. Standard black carbon fiber limbs. 29 inch 60 lbs. It will be fun tomorrow.


----------



## rocket80

That's good news make sure you take pics.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Shot 298 (7 12's) with mine Saturday. ASA 3D shoot in San Angelo Texas. :thumb:

:first: Limited Class.


----------



## Doug10

*Report!*

Got my bow straight tonite and got to shoot some arrows. Shot a vegas round and scratched out a 294 with 12x. Been 4 months without a bow and this was the first time I have shot over 10 arrows and only the 2nd time i have shot the exceed. ITS GREAT!!!! I cant get the stabilizer setup dialed in though. I have shot a 24" Poston Fatmax with all the weights on it, with no weights on it, with half weights on it with also a offset bar with a 10" Fatmax on the back left side with all the weight, part of the weight and no weight. No matter how i set it up, even the shortie up front, the bow still feels the same. Seems kinda top heavy and hard to get up onto the target. Only thing i didnt try was the 10" bar on the back with all the weight and nothing up front. What setup are you guys finding and liking. Overall though its gonna be a homerun. I'm happier than any of my past bows so far and that list is insane!

The Tru Ball Absolute release! WOW! That sucker is super!

Doug


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> Got my bow straight tonite and got to shoot some arrows. Shot a vegas round and scratched out a 294 with 12x. Been 4 months without a bow and this was the first time I have shot over 10 arrows and only the 2nd time i have shot the exceed. ITS GREAT!!!! I cant get the stabilizer setup dialed in though. I have shot a 24" Poston Fatmax with all the weights on it, with no weights on it, with half weights on it with also a offset bar with a 10" Fatmax on the back left side with all the weight, part of the weight and no weight. No matter how i set it up, even the shortie up front, the bow still feels the same. Seems kinda top heavy and hard to get up onto the target. Only thing i didnt try was the 10" bar on the back with all the weight and nothing up front. What setup are you guys finding and liking. Overall though its gonna be a homerun. I'm happier than any of my past bows so far and that list is insane!
> 
> The Tru Ball Absolute release! WOW! That sucker is super!
> 
> Doug



I am shooting with a 12" 11OZ B-stinger thats it.....


----------



## rodney482

CutTheLoop said:


> Shot 298 (7 12's) with mine Saturday. ASA 3D shoot in San Angelo Texas. :thumb:
> 
> :first: Limited Class.


that is great shooting...that is a good looking rig.

Wait till you get a little more time behind it..Man I wish I could shoot fingers like that.


----------



## redhookred1

*eXceed at the N.E. IBO qualifier*

I cant believe how many people wanted to check out the eXceed! Almost every time I went to pull my arrows I would have someone waiting by my eXceed to ask me Questions about it!
It was great to be able to spread the word on a great bow!!!


----------



## CutTheLoop

Doug10 said:


> Got my bow straight tonite and got to shoot some arrows. Shot a vegas round and scratched out a 294 with 12x. Been 4 months without a bow and this was the first time I have shot over 10 arrows and only the 2nd time i have shot the exceed. ITS GREAT!!!! I cant get the stabilizer setup dialed in though. I have shot a 24" Poston Fatmax with all the weights on it, with no weights on it, with half weights on it with also a offset bar with a 10" Fatmax on the back left side with all the weight, part of the weight and no weight. No matter how i set it up, even the shortie up front, the bow still feels the same. Seems kinda top heavy and hard to get up onto the target. Only thing i didnt try was the 10" bar on the back with all the weight and nothing up front. What setup are you guys finding and liking. Overall though its gonna be a homerun. I'm happier than any of my past bows so far and that list is insane!
> 
> The Tru Ball Absolute release! WOW! That sucker is super!
> 
> Doug


I tried out a Posten target stab...just found it too heavy for me...weight not distributed for my liking.

I have good result using my current Doinker Elite A-Bomb and Super Stix 24"


----------



## CutTheLoop

redhookred1 said:


> I cant believe how many people wanted to check out the eXceed! Almost every time I went to pull my arrows* I would have someone waiting by my eXceed to ask me Questions* about it!
> It was great to be able to spread the word on a great bow!!!


same same 

Even had a few claim they'd be ordering one. :shade: one guy said something to the effect that if I could shoot one that well off my middle finger, imagine what he could do with a release.


----------



## CutTheLoop

rodney482 said:


> that is great shooting...that is a good looking rig.
> 
> Wait till you get a little more time behind it..Man I wish I could shoot fingers like that.


Thanks Chief... now I want one to rig out for release shooting. Switching back n forth help both styles.

Especially for finger shooting, familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## 1tex3d

CutTheLoop said:


> Shot 298 (7 12's) with mine Saturday. ASA 3D shoot in San Angelo Texas. :thumb:
> 
> :first: Limited Class.


Jimmy (CutTheLoop) shot awesome all weekend... Way to go Jimmy!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

I shot a IBO qualifier at Fox pro on Sunday, what a great time. I left a couple of guys shoot my Exceed and they commented on how nice it shot and looked, 1 of them is even going to order 1 soon.


----------



## CutTheLoop

1tex3d said:


> Jimmy (CutTheLoop) shot awesome all weekend... Way to go Jimmy!!!


Thanks Daniel... heard you shot great in Abilene too. :thumb:

How close are you to going back to the finger tab? :shade:


----------



## 1tex3d

Getting further away with every 12 ring:mg: See ya in Brownwood, hopefully with my Athens Shirt and Hat


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WYelkhunter

anyone gettting their shipping notifications the last couple of days on the eXceed? I ordered mine on Jan. 14 and hoping it gets sent out this week.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

nobody seen a orange fade with orange hardware and orange cams have they can not wait for the exceed to come in


----------



## nywell

*eXceed*

I finally sent my money and ordered an eXceed. Gunmetal fade w/carbon. 
?? What arrow rest is working for current shooters on this bow? I plan to use a Limbsaver drop away or a QAD-LD (cause I already have them). Help is apprecaited. Ken


----------



## rodney482

nywell said:


> I finally sent my money and ordered an eXceed. Gunmetal fade w/carbon.
> ?? What arrow rest is working for current shooters on this bow? I plan to use a Limbsaver drop away or a QAD-LD (cause I already have them). Help is apprecaited. Ken


I really like the Limbdriver on the 300 eXceed.


----------



## ricksmathew

I have a Limbdriver on my Exceed and really like it also!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

rodney482 said:


> I really like the Limbdriver on the 300 eXceed.


prolly end up being what goes on mine also


----------



## whitetail25

nywell said:


> I finally sent my money and ordered an eXceed. Gunmetal fade w/carbon.
> ?? What arrow rest is working for current shooters on this bow? I plan to use a Limbsaver drop away or a QAD-LD (cause I already have them). Help is apprecaited. Ken


Give the Limbdriver a try.. You will love it .. Really easy to set up also...


----------



## lunkerbuster

WOW! that rig looks good


----------



## firedude601

Anybody getting their exceeds should be getting close i ordered jan. 14


----------



## SteveID

I got to put her through the paces tonight in a 20 yard animal league. The bow shoots right where you put the pin. Unfortunately, do to me not having shot much the last 4 months, the pin didn't always sit where it was supposed to. 

Still took home first prize with my shooting partner so all was well.


----------



## CutTheLoop

nywell said:


> I finally sent my money and ordered an eXceed. Gunmetal fade w/carbon.
> ?? What arrow rest is working for current shooters on this bow? I plan to use a Limbsaver drop away or a QAD-LD (cause I already have them). Help is apprecaited. Ken


Have mine rigged with a Bo Doodle 500 Pro... but I shoot fingers, drop aways not really an option for me.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Who is your Bow Mechanic...I want to meet him-Great shooting*



SteveID said:


> I got to put her through the paces tonight in a 20 yard animal league. The bow shoots right where you put the pin. Unfortunately, do to me not having shot much the last 4 months, the pin didn't always sit where it was supposed to.
> 
> Still took home first prize with my shooting partner so all was well.


Can you bring that thing over again...I need to do some tweaking on it:darkbeer:


----------



## BEETLE GUY

nywell said:


> I finally sent my money and ordered an eXceed. Gunmetal fade w/carbon.
> ?? What arrow rest is working for current shooters on this bow? I plan to use a Limbsaver drop away or a QAD-LD (cause I already have them). Help is apprecaited. Ken


Limb driver


----------



## SteveID

ex-wolverine said:


> Can you bring that thing over again...I need to do some tweaking on it:darkbeer:


Yeah whoever set it up should get a raise at their pro shop. I shot like pure crap, and still faired ok. Got a new release too and may have let a few go a little early :mg: But I blame that on my lack of practice the last few months. It's only going to get better. :shade:

Actually Tom I do need to bring it over. I need you to educate me on how to work this sight and print me some marks. This sight is like rocket science.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*No problem-Once I show you it will be cake*



SteveID said:


> Yeah whoever set it up should get a raise at their pro shop. I shot like pure crap, and still faired ok. Got a new release too and may have let a few go a little early :mg: But I blame that on my lack of practice the last few months. It's only going to get better. :shade:
> 
> Actually Tom I do need to bring it over. I need you to educate me on how to work this sight and print me some marks. This sight is like rocket science.


I will run you a sight tape when you come over...Need to take a few measurments


----------



## -bowfreak-

:bump:

Starting to really look forward to mine. I am thinking about 3 more weeks for me.:shade:


----------



## rocket80

I think Monday will be two weeks for me. I have to go back to work next week so hopefully that will take my mind off of it for awhile.


----------



## nywell

*Rest*

Thanks for the help. Looks like most like the Limbdriver. I'll have to save up and get oine.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im hopin i get mine soon the wait is killing me lol tuesday will be a month for me hoping get it within next 2 weeks


----------



## Doug10

*few more pics*

here are a few more of my 3d setup. Tonite i decided to give spots another go. I think it was a 293 with 16x tonite. I had a hard time on the 2nd shot of each 3 shot round. The spot killing me was the bottom left. I dunno why, probably help a little to get a lense that has the spot on it vs a .019 up pin. I REALLY like this bow the more i shoot it. I cant wait to hit 3d with it.


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> here are a few more of my 3d setup. Tonite i decided to give spots another go. I think it was a 293 with 16x tonite. I had a hard time on the 2nd shot of each 3 shot round. The spot killing me was the bottom left. I dunno why, probably help a little to get a lense that has the spot on it vs a .019 up pin. I REALLY like this bow the more i shoot it. I cant wait to hit 3d with it.


I would say the height of the target and your stance..Looks like you have no problem with the middle face.

Nice shooting Doug.

Shoooting a 5 spot I always have issues with the top right. I was told to shoot both left, then adjust a little and shoot both right..the adjust one more time and shoot the middle...It helped me.

It doesnt look like you need much help though.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Doug10 said:


> here are a few more of my 3d setup. Tonite i decided to give spots another go. I think it was a 293 with 16x tonite. I had a hard time on the 2nd shot of each 3 shot round. The spot killing me was the bottom left. I dunno why, probably help a little to get a lense that has the spot on it vs a .019 up pin. I REALLY like this bow the more i shoot it. I cant wait to hit 3d with it.


Nothing a little more blue tape can't fix.:wink:


----------



## Doug10

*Backing off*

are you guys shooting the tiller exactly even or are ya shooting the limbs exact turns off? I set both to 2 turns from bottomed out and noticed the tiller is slightly different from top to bottom.

Doug


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> are you guys shooting the tiller exactly even or are ya shooting the limbs exact turns off? I set both to 2 turns from bottomed out and noticed the tiller is slightly different from top to bottom.
> 
> Doug


I bottom them out think back them equal turns out. My arrows shoot extremely well and I havnt even started fine tuning it ( I might just leave it alone)

I have a 60 # bow that maxed at 63 and I am shooting it set at 55#


----------



## vonhogslayer

my tller is the same perfect bullets w/x-ringers @29" and its shooting great out to 70 yards man this thing is super dead in hand!!!!!!got a guy coming down from iowa today to shoot it ...i think hes gonna likey


----------



## vonhogslayer

Rodney that little poney looks SCARY!!!!!


----------



## rocket80

I will get ahold of ya after dinner. Can't wait to fling some arrows.


----------



## vonhogslayer

sweet nice tractor sorry i had the wrong state lol:darkbeer:


----------



## headhunter75422

Anyone recieved there ups emails lately?
I am beyond ready for my 300. The tension is building.


----------



## rrussell

headhunter75422 said:


> Anyone recieved there ups emails lately?
> I am beyond ready for my 300. The tension is building.


i feel ya man i have had one on order since jan 14. it will so be worth the wait, but i can barely keep my wits waiting.


----------



## ELDRICK

*A all camo Exceed 300*

I love this bow


----------



## firedude601

thats when i ordered mine and have heard nothing . its about to kill me i cant wait


----------



## McDawg

ELDRICK said:


> I love this bow


Exactly what I ordered..............hmmmmmmmmm I wonder if they didn't ship it to the wrong state?????? Naaaaawwwww just dreaming.
Looks nice:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail25

ELDRICK said:


> I love this bow


First one I saw.. Looks awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## rocket80

Made the trip over to Vonhogs today to shoot his 300. I was very impressed with the bow. Everything about it is sweet. I really can't say anything about it that hasn't already been said. The bow is real easy to shoot. I really like how quiet it sits in your hand. If you take the bow and hold it straight out is about the same feeling you get when you shoot it. I am more than happy I ordered one. If your on the fence about it jump off on the 300 side. Thanks again to JT for letting me shoot your bow.


----------



## vonhogslayer

it was good to meet ya brother glad you liked the bow in know i really do!!!anytime you are in town gimme a shout ,hope shooting it doesnt make the wait too bad:darkbeer:


----------



## SHUEY

Rodney Hows your white Powder coat holding up any dings chips? Is it pretty Tough stuff.

Btw does the white exceed come with black hardware? How do you think the limbs would look if i ordered my exceeds with orange limb stickers on the carbon limbs with the white powder coat riser and black hardware.


----------



## 2cold1

The Exceed does it again tonight: 300 55x's. Its just a pleasure to shoot this bow!


----------



## Athens1

*great shooting*



2cold1 said:


> The Exceed does it again tonight: 300 55x's. Its just a pleasure to shoot this bow!


way to go good shooting


----------



## rodney482

SHUEY said:


> Rodney Hows your white Powder coat holding up any dings chips? Is it pretty Tough stuff.
> 
> Btw does the white exceed come with black hardware? How do you think the limbs would look if i ordered my exceeds with orange limb stickers on the carbon limbs with the white powder coat riser and black hardware.


Its holding up real well and I dont even use a case,,Just throw it in the truck and go..

pretty think PC. 

I think that combo would look good.


----------



## special

Can someone tell me what cam # are what DL??


----------



## little dan

could someone pm the going price, out the door, of one of these beautiful beast,I'm from eastern ohio closest dealer is little more than hour away. I wqould lik to have out the door cost not the msrp. Looking foward to shooting 1 a very possible owning one :shade:


----------



## rodney482

little dan said:


> could someone pm the going price, out the door, of one of these beautiful beast,I'm from eastern ohio closest dealer is little more than hour away. I wqould lik to have out the door cost not the msrp. Looking foward to shooting 1 a very possible owning one :shade:


Athens has MAP pricing meaning dealers can not advertise for less than X amount.

in this case X=$799 a standard 300 with black riser and carbon fiber limbs.

www.athensarchery.com click on bows then enter your zip code for the closest dealer.

If you dont have a dealer then send me a PM and I will hook you up with one.


----------



## Beastmaster

*Some pics of the Athens 300 in action*

This was taken at one of the Arizona state indoor events. I don't remember which one. But, it shows the Athens Exceed unfinished riser in action.

-Steve


----------



## firedude601

got to keep up on top page . i hope this is the week to get the call for my exceed. cant wait


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I have gotten in a couple exceeds and wow these are some nice bows..tearing into one this week and string and tuning it to see what it will do..but the grip feels really good and of course the finish is awesome like all other athens


----------



## -bowfreak-

little dan said:


> could someone pm the going price, out the door, of one of these beautiful beast,I'm from eastern ohio closest dealer is little more than hour away. I wqould lik to have out the door cost not the msrp. Looking foward to shooting 1 a very possible owning one :shade:


If I were you, I would make the trip to Terminal Velocity. These guys know bows and will hook you up. I am heading there tomorrow and I am 2 hours away. They are in Chillicothe so I assume that is the shop that you are 1 hour away from.


----------



## J-Daddy

Breathn said:


> I have gotten in a couple exceeds and wow these are some nice bows..tearing into one this week and string and tuning it to see what it will do..but the grip feels really good and of course the finish is awesome like all other athens


You'll have a 34 to play with just as soon as you say the word....
Maybe one of these years we'll get those PSE's out of your hands and get an Athens in your hands full time.


----------



## WYelkhunter

Man,,,, 46 days and still waiting. Very anxious to get this bow,, weather is getting nice enough to shoot out side... Does anyone know how long of a delay the Barnsdale limb problem put on things?


----------



## rodney482

WYelkhunter said:


> Man,,,, 46 days and still waiting. Very anxious to get this bow,, weather is getting nice enough to shoot out side... Does anyone know how long of a delay the Barnsdale limb problem put on things?


it took us back 4 weeks from normal..then throw in all the orders..

You should have it soon.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I changed cable slide today. Replaced factory with Saunders and picked up 4fps. Just a little fyi guys.


----------



## KS-whitetail

Was it only on the exceed limbs or on all the athens limbs??


----------



## J-Daddy

KS-whitetail said:


> Was it only on the exceed limbs or on all the athens limbs??


I'm pretty sure it was all the Athens limbs, or maybe it was all the 70lbs limbs..I'm sure Rodney will clarify it.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> I'm pretty sure it was all the Athens limbs, or maybe it was all the 70lbs limbs..I'm sure Rodney will clarify it.


It was all of the limbs..Gordon Glass had some serious problems in Early Jan, they supply barnsdale his material...a week wait turned into 4..

All is well now..but there is a big list of bows.


----------



## KS-whitetail

Hopefully it was just the 70 pound limbs I order 60 LOL. Sorry guys really wanting the bow


----------



## WYelkhunter

rodney482 said:


> it took us back 4 weeks from normal..then throw in all the orders..
> 
> You should have it soon.


Thanks rodney,, not trying to sound impatiant just anxious to get the bow and give it a try. My daughter is in archery for 4H and we have a child/parent shoot coming up.


----------



## McDawg

Just an FYI for those waiting, I just received notice today that my Exceed shipped today 70lb w/ 30DL in full camo. I placed the order on Jan 30th. I have all the accessories just waiting.:smile:


----------



## vonhogslayer

You are gonna b a happy camper:darkbeer:breathen let us know what u get ,my exceed,with stock string @60# 29 1/2 ,314 grain 317fps,320with 300grain


----------



## WYelkhunter

McDawg said:


> Just an FYI for those waiting, I just received notice today that my Exceed shipped today 70lb w/ 30DL in full camo. I placed the order on Jan 30th. I have all the accessories just waiting.:smile:


WOW January 30.. I ordered mine January 14. I suppose my wait is because I ordered the gunmetal fade.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Hey, 

Occasionally get questions about the string on my Exceed... just wondering who to give credit to.


----------



## Beastmaster

McDawg said:


> Just an FYI for those waiting, I just received notice today that my Exceed shipped today 70lb w/ 30DL in full camo. I placed the order on Jan 30th. I have all the accessories just waiting.:smile:





WYelkhunter said:


> WOW January 30.. I ordered mine January 14. I suppose my wait is because I ordered the gunmetal fade.


Anodized fades take longer.


----------



## firedude601

i ordered all black with cf limbs


----------



## -bowfreak-

Feb. 5 for me. Standard Exceed with Neutral graphic upgrade.:darkbeer:


----------



## headhunter75422

McDawg said:


> Just an FYI for those waiting, I just received notice today that my Exceed shipped today 70lb w/ 30DL in full camo. I placed the order on Jan 30th. I have all the accessories just waiting.:smile:


I ordered January 22nd. An Exceed/ black/C.F. limbs neutral graphics 60lb RH. Have not heard a peep. Wifes bow ordered same day and has been here almost a month. I reckon I better break down the 34 from hunting set u to 3-d set up. Gotta get geared up for Pro-Am in Paris. This wait is killing me. I have never wanted to shoot a bow so bad in my life. Also I am not complaining just very eager to get it set up like everyone else and show it off.


----------



## rrussell

WYelkhunter said:


> WOW January 30.. I ordered mine January 14. I suppose my wait is because I ordered the gunmetal fade.


i hear ya i am waiting on my black beauty with camo limbs. ordered on jan 14 still no word yet. i know they are working their tails off trying to get the orders out. it is just hard to keep the composure when i hear how great the bow is and how everyone is getting thiers. i am just :greenwithenvy: thanks again guys i know perfection can't be rushed.


----------



## 1tex3d

CutTheLoop said:


> Hey,
> 
> Occasionally get questions about the string on my Exceed... just wondering who to give credit to.


"Americas Best Bowstrings"

BTW you guys set an awesome course this weekend! I will loan you a string trimmer for the ASA Qualifier though:mg:


----------



## WYelkhunter

Beastmaster said:


> Anodized fades take longer.


not trying to make anyone mad or say anything negative,,, but 16+ days longer?


----------



## Athens1

sorry for the delay but yes it does take longer for the fades


----------



## J-Daddy

I know waiting is hard but be patient guys...The Limb material issue at Gordon Glass threw everything out of whack, not to mention at the ATA Show this year a ton of new dealers signed up and placed a ton of orders. And the Dealers have to come first cause they are what keeps the doors open. Without dealers and bow sales Athens couldnt keep going, Field Staff orders dont really pay the bills. The combination of Gordon Glass putting everything a month behind schedule and the sudden increase in orders all hit about the same time and just screwed the time frame up. 
I'm just like everyone else, I hate waiting on stuff too but please understand that Athens is running wide open right now trying to fill dealer orders and get staff orders taken care of too. So be patient and try to think how great it'll be when your new bow is setting on your door step.


----------



## headhunter75422

I have roving machine guns in the yard attack dogs roaming and land mines around my place and only my wife and kids and the little brown elf (ups) know how to make it to my porch. This to protect the holy grail of bows when it arrives. I understand what J_daddy is saying but hearing how awesome these bows are is like getting hit in the face with a snow ball after yelling surrender.
God I love archery!


----------



## athens10

I have roving machine guns in the yard attack dogs roaming and land mines around my place and only my wife and kids and the little brown elf (ups) know how to make it to my porch. This to protect the holy grail of bows when it arrives. I understand what J_daddy is saying but hearing how awesome these bows are is like getting hit in the face with a snow ball after yelling surrender.
God I love archery! 

All i have to say is AMEN to this post! Ordered Jan 13 black cf limbs it is very hard wait.But From the post on here it will be worth it. But shoots are right around the corner for me as well. Athens as a company and there staff have been exceptionally great to me as well as my friends. Thanks Athens for the oppurtunity looking forward to building this busines with you.


----------



## CutTheLoop

1tex3d said:


> "Americas Best Bowstrings"
> 
> BTW you guys set an awesome course this weekend! I will loan you a string trimmer for the ASA Qualifier though:mg:


Thanks Daniel..

yeah, that back portion is right about where Mo _and _his weed eater ran out of gas.  But we'll have it handled for the Q.


----------



## Beastmaster

Guys - anodize methods take time. 

To give you an idea, a small anodize bath kit will do a 1 inch by 1/2 inch aluminum disc in 45 minutes. That because anodize times are dependent on total surface area. 

Each disc you add to the bath, the amperage used to do the anodizing goes up drastically. 

And, merely cranking up the amps isn't going to give you a clean result. You want a gentler cycle for better results. 

What anodizing does is basically hardens the exterior. You're creating a sapphire covered surface (literally). The anodizer that Athens uses is one of the more detailed ones out there. You can't tell where it got hung from - which for fade colors, that hints it's a 4 stage dip at a minimum. Twice for the main color, and twice for the fade. 

If you extrapolate that 1"x1/2" disc, and bring it out to a size of a riser, you're looking at a good day per riser per dip cycle. That excludes prep and clean of the surface before the dip. 

And - the dye vat needs clean, ultra filtered (distilled, really) water so the dye job is clean and spot free. 

So, I know that it takes a while. Please be patient. The end result is worth it. 

When I sent my unfinished riser back for getting it's blue to black fade anodize, I knew it was going to take a while. Its worth the wait. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## headhunter75422

Thats an awesome explanation Steve. I did not realize the process was so in depth. I know the end result is going to make such a wait worth it.
On a side not I have been with other companies and they could care less when a staff shooter gets there bows. I have went all 3-d season and may of shot the last of the season with the new bow. So Athens is on top of there game. I also know that I am very proud to be part of such a great and young company and hope to be part of it for a long time. I feel like I am part of a very bonded family and I love that. The other Companies A, B, and C you are just a number. . 

SO Thank You Athens----Rodney, Jason, Wes, Amanda and all staff for making this such a blessing to be a part of.


----------



## WYelkhunter

Hey guys, didn't mean to bash just trying to understand. A person can do some dumb things when frustrated.


----------



## headhunter75422

WYelkhunter said:


> Hey guys, didn't mean to bash just trying to understand. A person can do some dumb things when frustrated.


I dont believe anyone took it as bashing. I think everyone is on the edge of there seats for there equipment. Just my thoughts...


----------



## athens10

*Exceed 300*

Not being negative at all here. Just excited!


----------



## ELDRICK

I have just found my 2010 hunting rig I like the 34 but I love the Exceed in all camo smooth,fast,quiet and deadly my orange fade Exceed is a spot killer and my all camo is a beast killer god life is good THANKS ATHENS


----------



## nywell

*eXceed*

I plan on setting my eXceed up to be my back up hunting bow. Both Accomplice and eXceed are mostly black, no camo. Primary use for the eXceed will be 3-D though.


----------



## Doug10

*measurements*

what measurements did you guys get for centershot?


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Dead center of the string is where I have been setting them up*



Doug10 said:


> what measurements did you guys get for centershot?


Line the center of your string down the center of the arrow...And or use the center of the grip for a reference...

I used one of the old fashion center sghot alignment tools on the Exceed and it worked like a champ

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057061855#post1057061855 Check out post #1114

Shooting bullet hole all day long...


----------



## J-Daddy

Doug10 said:


> what measurements did you guys get for centershot?


I'm yet to put a tape measure on one to get an actual number. I just eye ball the centershot up with the center of the grip and bingo she shoots perfect through paper.


----------



## CutTheLoop

J-Daddy said:


> I'm yet to put a tape measure on one to get an actual number. I just eye ball the centershot up with the center of the grip and bingo she shoots perfect through paper.


Same here.

Eyeball, paper, walk back tune.


----------



## rodney482

CutTheLoop said:


> Same here.
> 
> Eyeball, paper, walk back tune.


Me as well.

Line it up with the string and cam, shoot it,,papertune(possibly) then walk back tune.


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> Me as well.
> 
> Line it up with the string and cam, shoot it,,papertune(possibly) then walk back tune.


I am an eyeballer, sometimes paper tuner and then broadhead tuner.


----------



## Doug10

*Reason...*

I understand the methods, i was just curious as to what everyone was getting. I set mine and it seemed to be shooting well, but when i checked it with the ole fashioned method it was off about 3/16th from being true with the center of the string. Unfortunately it has been too windy to air it out past 30 yards to so to get my true walk back. I have noticed in the past as well that with the big diameter overly spined arrows, walk back tuning can act strange. Thanks guys

Doug


----------



## CutTheLoop

Eyeballed, papered and Walk back tuned. :thumbs_up


And...oh yeah, 50 yard group this evening... finger shot.:banana:

*I LOVE THIS BOW!!!*


----------



## supercopjason

Just got back from a trip to the sand box and got to place my order today. You miss so much playing in the sand. 

I actually had butterfly's ordering today. I can't wait!


----------



## redhookred1

*Welcome back!*

Shake that sand off and stay a while!:darkbeer::beer::cocktail:


----------



## rodney482

supercopjason said:


> Just got back from a trip to the sand box and got to place my order today. You miss so much playing in the sand.
> 
> I actually had butterfly's ordering today. I can't wait!


Nice to have you back brother..:thumbs_up


----------



## sheep stalker

Got the call from Pam today and my exceed is now on its way to Canada , its been a long wait but am looking forward to getting my paws on this bow .. Thanks to everyone at athens for getting it done !!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

sheep stalker said:


> Got the call from Pam today and my exceed is now on its way to Canada , its been a long wait but am looking forward to getting my paws on this bow .. Thanks to everyone at athens for getting it done !!!


Congrats buddy. If I call Pam again I think she will hire a hitman to come to KY and ace me out. I have changed my order twice and somehow I can comlicate the even the most simple things. :tongue:


----------



## opivy

Pam is so nice youd never know she sent the hitman, Rodney'd just wake up with your head in his bead and mutter not again.


----------



## J-Daddy

opivy said:


> Rodney'd just wake up with your head in his bead and mutter not again.


WOW, I could make so many jokes with that line right there...But I'll just leave it alone this time.:zip:


----------



## Carl

Is the draw length running dead on the exceed 300, i read someone saying their was about 1 inch short? Can you change modules? Or do you have to change cams?


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Carl said:


> Is the draw length running dead on the exceed 300, i read someone saying their was about 1 inch short? Can you change modules? Or do you have to change cams?


Draw length is dead on, Wes makes sure of that. Draw length changes are made with a cam change.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have measued all the bows that I have got in to include a 31inch eXceed*



Carl said:


> Is the draw length running dead on the exceed 300, i read someone saying their was about 1 inch short? Can you change modules? Or do you have to change cams?


The numbers were spot on:thumbs_up...Wes ensures every bow is right on before the bows leave...No worries on my end


----------



## crumbe

Carl said:


> Is the draw length running dead on the exceed 300, i read someone saying their was about 1 inch short? Can you change modules? Or do you have to change cams?


If it's the post I think your refering to that one had aftermarket strings not factory strings on it.


----------



## Doug10

*Spot on*

I have never seen a bow from the factory out of the box, with the timing as perfect as it is. I cant any reason to tinker. Heck after hundreds of shots now, i have not had to mess with the peep either, no twist.

Doug


----------



## dxtshooter4

Doug10 said:


> I have never seen a bow from the factory out of the box, with the timing as perfect as it is. I cant any reason to tinker. Heck after hundreds of shots now, i have not had to mess with the peep either, no twist.
> 
> Doug


Thats what you get when you buy a well made bow not including one of the best stings on the market. Thats the way my 34 is. NOW I cant wait for my exceed to get here. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## special

Doug10 said:


> what measurements did you guys get for centershot?


I walk back tuned mine yesterday..I ended up with 7/8" off the riser and its sweet.


----------



## Guest

ELDRICK said:


> I love this bow


That is a sweet looking bow. I am in a toss up between a camo Exceed or a Accomplice 34 for hunting. I am loving my Blue fade Exceed. This thing flat out shoots. This has to be the best target bow I have had in the last 2 years to include 2 connies, 2 Proelites, C3, DLD, Apex and Apex 7. I have shot my best scores with this last week on a 450 round. 439 with 26 baby x's. I am still playing with the weights on my stingers to get it balanced out. I am truely amazed with this bow!! Thanks Athens. Now will this work for a hunting bow in a big ground blind is the question I am stuck on


----------



## CutTheLoop

archer53 said:


> That is a sweet looking bow. I am in a toss up between a camo Exceed or a Accomplice 34 for hunting. I am loving my Blue fade Exceed. This thing flat out shoots. This has to be the best target bow I have had in the last 2 years to include 2 connies, 2 Proelites, C3, DLD, Apex and Apex 7. I have shot my best scores with this last week on a 450 round. 439 with 26 baby x's. I am still playing with the weights on my stingers to get it balanced out. I am truely amazed with this bow!! Thanks Athens. *Now will this work for a hunting bow in a big ground blind is the question I am stuck on*


I'll find out in a few weeks. :wink:


----------



## Guest

CutTheLoop said:


> I'll find out in a few weeks. :wink:


That is my only concern. I hunt a lot out a ground blind. I have the Ameristep Brickhouse and really enjoy hunting out of it. Tree stand hunting is not a problem. I might have to go just set it up and found out for myself this week! LOL Good luck and keep us informed on your sucess


----------



## firedude601

i wonder how long await its going to be. im getting excited to get my exceed hopefully not to much longer


----------



## Carl

I have used 36-37 bows in my double bull blind for years, with out any problems at all. If you laid the 34 inch bow on top a 37 inch bow you are only looking at 1 & 1/2 inches each way.. Not much difference at all. I do not know where people got this idea that a 37 inch bows were too long to hunt with?


----------



## SHUEY

archer53 said:


> That is a sweet looking bow. I am in a toss up between a camo Exceed or a Accomplice 34 for hunting. I am loving my Blue fade Exceed. This thing flat out shoots. This has to be the best target bow I have had in the last 2 years to include 2 connies, 2 Proelites, C3, DLD, Apex and Apex 7. I have shot my best scores with this last week on a 450 round. 439 with 26 baby x's. I am still playing with the weights on my stingers to get it balanced out. I am truely amazed with this bow!! Thanks Athens. Now will this work for a hunting bow in a big ground blind is the question I am stuck on




GoodLord! You have had 8 bows in 2 yrs.I should have payed eyetention in scool.


----------



## J-Daddy

SHUEY said:


> GoodLord! You have had 8 bows in 2 yrs.I should have payed eyetention in scool.


Haha, you just caused me to set down and do some adding...In the last 2 to 2.5 years I've had roughly about 18 bows, that might be off by one or two but those 18 popped into my head pretty fast. I got my Athens 34 last summer in Aug. and I've officialy kept it longer than any bow I've owned in years.:thumbs_up


----------



## bloodtrail1

The more I shoot my eXceed 300 the more Im thinking I need to order another! :wink:


----------



## sjb3

firedude601 said:


> i wonder how long await its going to be. im getting excited to get my exceed hopefully not to much longer



The other Athens thread said they are running out of limbs again..... not sure on how much it will delay production. I'm sure they are doing everything possible to get all the bows out to everybody.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE=SHUEY;1057224130]GoodLord! You have had 8 bows in 2 yrs.I should have payed eyetention in scool.[/QUOTE]

Thats just target bows! :wink: I will need a few minutes to count how many hunting bows I have had :zip: ..............6 in the last 2 years I think. I have had 3 since this hunting season is over  and looking for a 34 or an Exceed to replace my 32. LOL Its called a sickness
Bob


----------



## XX78Dad

sjb3 said:


> The other Athens thread said they are running out of limbs again..... not sure on how much it will delay production. I'm sure they are doing everything possible to get all the bows out to everybody.


Rodney says only days, not weeks like in January.

Great to hear!!


----------



## Doug10

*Tomorrow*

Tomorrow the 300 makes its debut here on the 3d series. Unfortunately i have came down with a horrible cold so i wont be 100% but still looking pretty good for tomorrow.

Doug


----------



## Doug10

*Jumping*

Jumping up a few post back, you guys are saying you are setting the centershot with eyeballing the string, making it split the grip. Well im not sure of the blueprints of this riser, but if the grip is centered, then the string wont be splitting the grip due to the cam tracks being off to the left side.

Doug


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*exactly*

When eyeballing the string is left of center on the grip, well atleast that is what mine was. I eyeballed it right out of the box and boom bullet hole and it has been blazing targets ever since. Greatest Bow I have ever owned and I am a tinkerer, I have owned about 22 different bows.



Doug10 said:


> Jumping up a few post back, you guys are saying you are setting the centershot with eyeballing the string, making it split the grip. Well im not sure of the blueprints of this riser, but if the grip is centered, then the string wont be splitting the grip due to the cam tracks being off to the left side.
> 
> Doug


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> Jumping up a few post back, you guys are saying you are setting the centershot with eyeballing the string, making it split the grip. Well im not sure of the blueprints of this riser, but if the grip is centered, then the string wont be splitting the grip due to the cam tracks being off to the left side.
> 
> Doug


I line the string up with the bottom cam string track.


----------



## Doug10

*Shooter*

For those of you whom are window shopping bows right now, im telling you this is a shooter. I have had a ross 337, Pearson Gen 2, Hoyt Vectrix XL, Elite Synergy, Custom martin slayer with shoot thrus and this bow racked me one of the best 3d rounds I have had in awhile. I went 292 with a 5 and 6 8's in Bowhunter. When I left a 301 had the top spot out of 30+ shooters. They had a mulligan but i didnt pay the 2 bucks for it  that would have allowed me to drop my 5 for a possible 11 putting me in a solid 298 for 2nd place. O well. Can't wait till this weekends shoot when we can start counting 12's vs. 11's. 

Got quite a few comments on the Exceed and the Limbdriver setup. Alot of people said "I saw that manufacture on a TV show the other day". Keep up the good work fellas.

Doug


----------



## J-Daddy

AthensStaffer said:


> When eyeballing the string is left of center on the grip, well atleast that is what mine was. I eyeballed it right out of the box and boom bullet hole and it has been blazing targets ever since. Greatest Bow I have ever owned and I am a tinkerer, I have owned about 22 different bows.


I guess since I just thought about it I line mine up more with the cams than the center of the grip....Anyway I can get a bullethole within a couple shots so that's all that matters to me. 
Like I said above, I'm at about 18 bows in the past 2-2.5 years....In my past 25 or so years of bowhunting there's no telling how many I've had.


----------



## special

The Exceed is going to make its Aussie debut this weekend at a 2 day Fita field event..I expect it will get a fair bit of attention.
After 3 months off from shooting with a shoulder injury i didnt expect too much ..but after shooting 59 X's out of 60 shots at 15 yds in my shed tonight Im blown away!

I cant describe just how natural this bow feels..the balance,the awesome grip and the way it sits dead in the hand when shot tells me my PB may get wasted on the first outing..


----------



## 08toxikshooter

anybody got there shipping notifications lately? just curious


----------



## headhunter75422

No havent heard anything yet. Hope to soon.


----------



## 05-BTOG

08toxikshooter said:


> anybody got there shipping notifications lately? just curious


My buddy got his email last week, along with his all camo eXceed. He ordered it nearly two week after I ordered my Carbon Fade eXceed and I haven't heard anything yet. Its been a long month.

Waiting, patiently waiting.


----------



## soldier1265

*Got it ordered!!!!!*

Got my blue fade exceed ordered! Cant wait for it to get here! Im so impressed with my BC that I cant wait to see how this one shoots!!!!


----------



## Guest

soldier1265 said:


> Got my blue fade exceed ordered! Cant wait for it to get here! Im so impressed with my BC that I cant wait to see how this one shoots!!!!


The blue fade doesnt shoot as good as the other colors! I would call and change your order! LOL Just kidding with you bud. I am loving mine. It looks so much better in person if you can believe that.


----------



## Guest

archer53 said:


> QUOTE=SHUEY;1057224130]GoodLord! You have had 8 bows in 2 yrs.I should have payed eyetention in scool.


Thats just target bows! :wink: I will need a few minutes to count how many hunting bows I have had :zip: ..............6 in the last 2 years I think. I have had 3 since this hunting season is over  and looking for a 34 or an Exceed to replace my 32. LOL *Its called a sickness*
Bob[/QUOTE]

Well the sickness just kicked in today :tongue:! I called and ordered a 34 in all camo for hunting. My 32 is up for the taking (classifieds) :wink: I need help soon! LOL


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Winning Ways with the EXCEED*

4 round vegas tournament
60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5') from 20 yards
Shot 1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x
What an amazing bow this is


----------



## CutTheLoop

AthensStaffer said:


> 4 round vegas tournament
> 60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5') from 20 yards
> Shot 1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x
> What an amazing bow this is


Good shootin :darkbeer:

Say....is it hard pulling arrows from cinder block?:wink:


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Lol*

Yes it is very hard, but with the exceed I don't have to worry about it anymore, it just shoots full centerblock pass throughs..lol....I wasn't going to take any pictures but the guy who ran the tournament said man why are you not taking pics. I told him because it wasn't a big deal(which honestly I didn't think it was) and he said are you crazy, people would enjoy looking at this. So I had to put my stabs back on my bow, get my targets out of the garbage and let him take the pictures...this is the god's honest truth..lol


----------



## Guest

AthensStaffer said:


> Yes it is very hard, but with the exceed I don't have to worry about it anymore, it just shoots full centerblock pass throughs..lol....I wasn't going to take any pictures but the guy who ran the tournament said man why are you not taking pics. I told him because it wasn't a big deal(which honestly I didn't think it was) and he said are you crazy, people would enjoy looking at this. So I had to put my stabs back on my bow, get my targets out of the garbage and let him take the pictures...this is the god's honest truth..lol


Congrats and sweet shooting brother!


----------



## headhunter75422

good shootin for sure


----------



## 08toxikshooter

AthensStaffer said:


> 4 round vegas tournament
> 60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5') from 20 yards
> Shot 1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x
> What an amazing bow this is


that is some awesome shooting right there man


----------



## whitetail25

AthensStaffer said:


> 4 round vegas tournament
> 60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5') from 20 yards
> Shot 1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x
> What an amazing bow this is


Ya MAN!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## special

Congrats mate..thats sweet shooting!:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

Very nice work! Congrats!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

AthensStaffer said:


> 4 round vegas tournament
> 60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5') from 20 yards
> Shot 1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x
> What an amazing bow this is



Sick shooting!!! Just Sick


----------



## -bowfreak-

O.K. I need to ask a question to Rod and thought I would post it on the open forum. 

Just curious.....can the Exceed be customized past 31"?

I have a 31" coming but I am thinking that if I could squeeze another .5" out of it my dl would be perfect.


----------



## redhookred1

-bowfreak- said:


> O.K. I need to ask a question to Rod and thought I would post it on the open forum.
> 
> Just curious.....can the Exceed be customized past 31"?
> 
> I have a 31" coming but I am thinking that if I could squeeze another .5" out of it my dl would be perfect.




Put a bigger D Loop on it
Just kiddin! What kind of speed are ya gettin out of it at 31 dl?
I shoot 28Dl 63# 350gr. arrow 300fps:mg:
so you must be smokin !!!


----------



## -bowfreak-

redhookred1 said:


> Put a bigger D Loop on it
> Just kiddin! What kind of speed are ya gettin out of it at 31 dl?
> I shoot 28Dl 63# 350gr. arrow 300fps:mg:
> so you must be smokin !!!


I shot a 30.5 and got 337 at the pro shop with a 300 gr arrow at 62 lbs. :mg::mg:


----------



## Bohica

Great shooting AS....:cheers:


----------



## SHUEY

archer53 said:


> Thats just target bows! :wink: I will need a few minutes to count how many hunting bows I have had :zip: ..............6 in the last 2 years I think. I have had 3 since this hunting season is over  and looking for a 34 or an Exceed to replace my 32. LOL *Its called a sickness*
> Bob


Well the sickness just kicked in today :tongue:! I called and ordered a 34 in all camo for hunting. My 32 is up for the taking (classifieds) :wink: I need help soon! LOL[/QUOTE]



J-Daddy said:


> Haha, you just caused me to set down and do some adding...In the last 2 to 2.5 years I've had roughly about 18 bows, that might be off by one or two but those 18 popped into my head pretty fast. I got my Athens 34 last summer in Aug. and I've officialy kept it longer than any bow I've owned in years.:thumbs_up


Yea I went through that faze for a while but i just sold the same bow i hunted with for 6 years. Granted I've had a few different 3-d bows LOL but.... 18 flipping bows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must treat momma really good!!!!!


----------



## Guest

SHUEY said:


> Well the sickness just kicked in today :tongue:! I called and ordered a 34 in all camo for hunting. My 32 is up for the taking (classifieds) :wink: I need help soon! LOL




Yea I went through that faze for a while but i just sold the same bow i hunted with for 6 years. Granted I've had a few different 3-d bows LOL but.... 18 flipping bows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *You must treat momma really good*!!!!![/QUOTE]

Momma and Daddy have seperate bank accounts! :mg: :shade: LOL


----------



## rrussell

:darkbeer:well i got the bad news  its going to be another 2-3 weeks on my bow. that is going to put me in the ball park of 70 days since i orderedukey:. im glad you guys are enjoying yours. keep the post coming about the performance of these shooting machines:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

rrussell said:


> :darkbeer:well i got the bad news  its going to be another 2-3 weeks on my bow. that is going to put me in the ball park of 70 days since i orderedukey:. im glad you guys are enjoying yours. keep the post coming about the performance of these shooting machines:darkbeer:


Hang in there bro! its well worth the wait. Trust me. I all ready want another one and i havent been able to keep the same bow for more than a year MAX! LOL. This is one sweet bow


----------



## whitetail25

rrussell said:


> :darkbeer:well i got the bad news  its going to be another 2-3 weeks on my bow. that is going to put me in the ball park of 70 days since i orderedukey:. im glad you guys are enjoying yours. keep the post coming about the performance of these shooting machines:darkbeer:


Just think how sweet its going to be when u get it.. You will not be disappointed.. Awesome bow I love mine...:wink:


----------



## WYelkhunter

I called last Thursday.. I know I shouldn't bother them, but I just had to,,,,,,, I was told it would be shipped out by the middle of this week...... maybe I will get the email tomarrow!!!!!


----------



## dxtshooter4

WYelkhunter said:


> I called last Thursday.. I know I shouldn't bother them, but I just had to,,,,,,, I was told it would be shipped out by the middle of this week...... maybe I will get the email tomarrow!!!!!


When did you order yours?


----------



## dxtshooter4

rrussell said:


> :darkbeer:well i got the bad news  its going to be another 2-3 weeks on my bow. that is going to put me in the ball park of 70 days since i orderedukey:. im glad you guys are enjoying yours. keep the post coming about the performance of these shooting machines:darkbeer:


Hang in there bro im waiting as well. Im sure it is worth the wait from what im seeing on here. I ordered mine Feb 5th


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I'm waiting on a call back from Amanda, then I'll be putting in an order, most likely!:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482

Jeff K in IL said:


> I'm waiting on a call back from Amanda, then I'll be putting in an order, most likely!:darkbeer:


if you dont shoot her an email to remind her

[email protected]


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> if you dont shoot her an email to remind her
> 
> [email protected]


Cool, thanks Rodney!:thumbs_up


----------



## WYelkhunter

dxtshooter4 said:


> When did you order yours?


Jan. 14


----------



## athens10

Jan 13 here have not heard yet?


----------



## rocket80

Guy posted on Athens site that he called and they are trying to get dealers bows out.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

finished up my first full exceed string and install yesterday..very nice bow..holds like a rock..what specs are you guys getting on yours? ata and brace?


----------



## HighCountry46

ttt


----------



## ex-wolverine

*The 31 inch draw I set up was dead on 37" ATA and 7 inch BH*



Breathn said:


> finished up my first full exceed string and install yesterday..very nice bow..holds like a rock..what specs are you guys getting on yours? ata and brace?


Tom


----------



## -bowfreak-

:bump:


----------



## Po_Boy

I got the call today, I have my first one on the way for customers to try. Black 60# 29" :thumbs_up


----------



## WYelkhunter

WooHOOO got my email today from UPS my eXceed is on its way.... will post up pics when I get it rigged.


----------



## headhunter75422

WYelkhunter said:


> WooHOOO got my email today from UPS my eXceed is on its way.... will post up pics when I get it rigged.


Congrats brother, maybe we will get word pretty soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## Spartan Hunter

Well, it finally came. I had to chase down the little brown truck :lol: but I got my Exceed 300 today. I managed to quickly set it up and almost shot 1 round of 3 spot. All I can say Is wow, wow, wow. I have to admit I was a little bit leary about getting a bow without ever shooting it. I'm glad I did, and trusted the people who raved about it. What a tremendous piece of enginuity!!!

Now the only problem, Athens and their bow........I had a line up of people wanting to hold, look, shoot and talk about the bow, and Athens Archery. I think I let more people shoot it, than I fired arrows through it. LOL I feel like a celeb. oh ya I needed 4 more arrows to shoot and I was sitting on 258.


----------



## rrussell

WYelkhunter said:


> WooHOOO got my email today from UPS my eXceed is on its way.... will post up pics when I get it rigged.


:thumbs_up congrats, i am glad you guys are getting them.:greenwithenvy: take pics and let us know how she is:darkbeer:


----------



## Spartan Hunter

Quick question, i'm seeing Exceed's with the bowjax on the limbs, do they all come with them or is it a extra option??


----------



## -bowfreak-

WYelkhunter said:


> WooHOOO got my email today from UPS my eXceed is on its way.... will post up pics when I get it rigged.



Congrats buddy. You will love it! When did you order?


----------



## Okie101

Spartan Hunter said:


> Quick question, i'm seeing Exceed's with the bowjax on the limbs, do they all come with them or is it a extra option??


Mine came with them on......:thumbs_up

I'm pretty sure they all come that way


----------



## rodney482

Okie101 said:


> Mine came with them on......:thumbs_up
> 
> I'm pretty sure they all come that way


We ellimiated them from the 300 Exceed..too many target shooters were taking them off and told us they were not needed.

Rodney


----------



## WYelkhunter

rodney482 said:


> We ellimiated them from the 300 Exceed..too many target shooters were taking them off and told us they were not needed.
> 
> Rodney


Will Athens ship some out to me. I mostly hunt with my bow and would prefer to have them on?


----------



## sjb3

WYelkhunter said:


> Will Athens ship some out to me. I mostly hunt with my bow and would prefer to have them on?


X2....:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482

WYelkhunter said:


> Will Athens ship some out to me. I mostly hunt with my bow and would prefer to have them on?


PM sent


----------



## 08toxikshooter

man i didnt think the wait would be killing me as much as it is but im so ready to get this bow


----------



## Okie101

rodney482 said:


> We ellimiated them from the 300 Exceed..too many target shooters were taking them off and told us they were not needed.
> 
> Rodney


Thanks Rodney.....:wink:


----------



## Spartan Hunter

*My Exceed*

Well here she is.......Let me say what an amazing expirence, shooting this bow. THANX ATHENS.epsi:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

that is def one different setup there but it is freakin awesome looking man congrats


----------



## Athens1

*see this thread*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1171143


----------



## whitetail25

Spartan Hunter said:


> Well here she is.......Let me say what an amazing expirence, shooting this bow. THANX ATHENS.epsi:
> 
> View attachment 745514
> 
> 
> View attachment 745515
> 
> 
> View attachment 745516


Lookin good man.. One of a kind..


----------



## redhookred1

*Get you Votes in!!!*



Athens1 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1171143


Get you Votes in!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Athens1 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1171143


My vote's in.


----------



## rooster4l

voted


----------



## vonhogslayer

that bow looks sick!!!i voted of course:wink:


----------



## special

I shot my Exceed for the first time this weekend at the 2 day State Fields at Canberra Aust..
Although I havent shot a bow for 12 weeks due to a shoulder injury..and it was the first time I shot the Exceed...I was in first place at the end of day one..
A bit of a flinch on the second last target on Sunday saw an arrow in the black and thats all it took for my old coach to take the gold..By one point.:sad:
I managed a personal best score which really shocked me..But to shoot so well straight up is encouraging and Im sure some big scores will come when I get back into shooting form.
Im really loving this bow:wink:


----------



## Foam_Killer

Voted as well


----------



## -bowfreak-

If you get the email we are all looking for.....let us know your order date. 

:bump:


----------



## nywell

*I voted today*

Voted


----------



## J-Daddy

Spartan Hunter said:


> Well here she is.......Let me say what an amazing expirence, shooting this bow. THANX ATHENS.epsi:
> 
> View attachment 745514
> 
> 
> View attachment 745515
> 
> 
> View attachment 745516


Dude that looks good...The camo limbs look great on there, Rodney's Mothwing snow camo limbs would look sweet on that white riser too.


----------



## rrussell

-bowfreak- said:


> If you get the email we are all looking for.....let us know your order date.
> 
> :bump:


ditto

jan 14 still nothin:darkbeer:


----------



## firedude601

went to the factory today just want to say thanks. jack


----------



## Spartan Hunter

J-Daddy said:


> Dude that looks good...The camo limbs look great on there, Rodney's Mothwing snow camo limbs would look sweet on that white riser too.


That's what I was trying to kinda create, a Snow camo bow.....I'm so jealous of the Mothwing bow of Rodney's right now!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

Spartan Hunter said:


> That's what I was trying to kinda create, a Snow camo bow.....I'm so jealous of the Mothwing bow of Rodney's right now!!!!


You'll probably be hateing on me in a week or two then...:wink:


----------



## Shoottothrill

*Here she is!*

Feast your eyes on this beauty!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Shoottothrill said:


> Feast your eyes on this beauty!


Nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## rocket80

Thats a beaut Clark


----------



## Carl

Nice looking bow! 
Curious how good are the "cable slides" on the athens bows , how do they wear (or eat) on the cables ?


----------



## J-Daddy

Carl said:


> Nice looking bow!
> Curious how good are the "cable slides" on the athens bows , how do they wear (or eat) on the cables ?


All the Athens bows now are shipping with the Saunders Hyper Glide slide on them and in my opinion that's the best slide you can buy. This just started pretty recently, before that they were shipping with the Alpine Mach5 slide on them "like the black eXceed pictured above has on it" and some guys had some issues with the Alpine slides so Athens switched over to the Saunders slide "which is a big improvement". My 34" Athens Accomplice came with the Alpine slide but I have swapped it out for the Saunders slide now.


----------



## firedude601

got my exceed up and running today 28.5 dl. 340 gr. arrow 67 pounds shooting 316 on the crono. i couldnt be happier. this bow is so solid and easy to shoot its smooth draw ive never felt a bow quit like this the guys at athens has out done their selves.


----------



## Guest

firedude601 said:


> got my exceed up and running today 28.5 dl. 340 gr. arrow 67 pounds shooting 316 on the crono. i couldnt be happier. this bow is *so solid and easy to shoot its smooth draw ive never felt a bow quit like* this the guys at athens has out done their selves.


It sure is! I cant wait to see what the 2011 will be? This bow is going to be hard to replace if there is one in the work? Maybe a 8" Brace 38-40" ATA for spots? Hint :wink: IBO doesnt matter. I am loving my Exceed


----------



## CutTheLoop

archer53 said:


> It sure is! I cant wait to see what the 2011 will be? This bow is going to be hard to replace if there is one in the work? Maybe a 8" Brace 38-40" ATA *for spots*? Hint :wink: IBO doesnt matter. I am loving my Exceed



You mean for Fingers Shooters.:wink:


----------



## Guest

CutTheLoop said:


> You mean for Fingers Shooters.:wink:


Of course! :wink: Just think of you and my TRU Ball fingers! LOL


----------



## headhunter75422

Well it its up and running, my exceed that is. All I can truly say is oh my, baby where have you been all my life.:embara: Anyways tweeked a little and here are the numbers, I will post up pics later today. Thank You Athens for allowing me to be part of a great family. Also thanks to all the staff/staffers the feedback and help we get here is awesome. 

Actual setup right now 37" axle to axle, 7 in bh on the money, bodoodle prolite, sword titan, limbsavers, peep, d loop 80% L.O.
30 in. DL
58#
arrows GT: pro 22- 315gr. 338 fps.
pro 30x- 440 gr. 289 fps.
Triple X- 417 gr. 295 fps.

@ 60#
pro 22- 343 fps
pro 30x- 293 fps
triple x- 299, 300, 300

these were all shot in 3 shot groups. I am so pleased the draw is smooth as silk, rock solid backwall, easy on the draw, the bow is quieter than my 34. I am going to shoot it in now. To the guys waiting the wait was seriously worth it I promise you.:wink:


----------



## sjb3

Thats pretty amazing speed... 343 @ 60 lbs 15 grains over IBO with a loaded string. WOW!!!!!


----------



## CutTheLoop

headhunter75422 said:


> Well it its up and running, my exceed that is. All I can truly say is oh my, baby where have you been all my life.:embara: Anyways tweeked a little and here are the numbers, I will post up pics later today. Thank You Athens for allowing me to be part of a great family. Also thanks to all the staff/staffers the feedback and help we get here is awesome.
> 
> Actual setup right now 37" axle to axle, 7 in bh on the money, bodoodle prolite, sword titan, limbsavers, peep, d loop 80% L.O.
> 30 in. DL
> 58#
> arrows GT: pro 22- 315gr. 338 fps.
> pro 30x- 440 gr. 289 fps.
> Triple X- 417 gr. 295 fps.
> 
> @ 60#
> pro 22- 343 fps
> pro 30x- 293 fps
> triple x- 299, 300, 300
> 
> these were all shot in 3 shot groups. I am so pleased the draw is smooth as silk, rock solid backwall, easy on the draw, the bow is quieter than my 34. I am going to shoot it in now. To the guys waiting the wait was seriously worth it I promise you.:wink:


440gr @ 289 

Man...that is gonna make for some kinda sweet ASA bow!


----------



## crumbe

headhunter75422 said:


> Well it its up and running, my exceed that is. All I can truly say is oh my, baby where have you been all my life.:embara: Anyways tweeked a little and here are the numbers, I will post up pics later today. Thank You Athens for allowing me to be part of a great family. Also thanks to all the staff/staffers the feedback and help we get here is awesome.
> 
> Actual setup right now 37" axle to axle, 7 in bh on the money, bodoodle prolite, sword titan, limbsavers, peep, d loop 80% L.O.
> 30 in. DL
> 58#
> arrows GT: pro 22- 315gr. 338 fps.
> pro 30x- 440 gr. 289 fps.
> Triple X- 417 gr. 295 fps.
> 
> @ 60#
> pro 22- 343 fps
> pro 30x- 293 fps
> triple x- 299, 300, 300
> 
> these were all shot in 3 shot groups. I am so pleased the draw is smooth as silk, rock solid backwall, easy on the draw, the bow is quieter than my 34. I am going to shoot it in now. To the guys waiting the wait was seriously worth it I promise you.:wink:



Holy COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Were you able to shoot all the arrows good without moving the rest since they are all a different diameter arrow??

What is the setup of your pro-22's??

The reason I ask is we have ASA and IBO shoots close to me here and I was thinking about shooting PRO-22's for IBO and XCUTTERS for ASA since they are heavier??

Man that bow is screaming!!


----------



## headhunter75422

CutTheLoop said:


> 440gr @ 289
> 
> Man...that is gonna make for some kinda sweet ASA bow!


Yeah I like to hit the ground when I seen it and did it 2 more times. Gotta put the breaks on it for sure.


----------



## -bowfreak-

headhunter75422 said:


> Yeah I like to hit the groung when I seen it and did it 2 more times. Gotta put the breaks on it for sure.


What was your order date? Just trying to get an idea on the wait I have left.:darkbeer:


----------



## SteveID

headhunter75422 said:


> Well it its up and running, my exceed that is. All I can truly say is oh my, baby where have you been all my life.:embara: Anyways tweeked a little and here are the numbers, I will post up pics later today. Thank You Athens for allowing me to be part of a great family. Also thanks to all the staff/staffers the feedback and help we get here is awesome.
> 
> Actual setup right now 37" axle to axle, 7 in bh on the money, bodoodle prolite, sword titan, limbsavers, peep, d loop 80% L.O.
> 30 in. DL
> 58#
> arrows GT: pro 22- 315gr. 338 fps.
> pro 30x- 440 gr. 289 fps.
> Triple X- 417 gr. 295 fps.
> 
> @ 60#
> pro 22- 343 fps
> pro 30x- 293 fps
> triple x- 299, 300, 300
> 
> these were all shot in 3 shot groups. I am so pleased the draw is smooth as silk, rock solid backwall, easy on the draw, the bow is quieter than my 34. I am going to shoot it in now. To the guys waiting the wait was seriously worth it I promise you.:wink:



Man alive, mine at 31" draw 60# w/ a 334 grain arrow was doing 322 without a peep. Yours is smokin fast.


----------



## headhunter75422

crumbe said:


> Holy COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Were you able to shoot all the arrows good without moving the rest since they are all a different diameter arrow??
> 
> What is the setup of your pro-22's??
> 
> The reason I ask is we have ASA and IBO shoots close to me here and I was thinking about shooting PRO-22's for IBO and XCUTTERS for ASA since they are heavier??
> 
> Man that bow is screaming!!


Well it is setup for the triple x's this is going to be my 3d rig. I am shoting the arrow dead level off the prolite. The 30x's had about an 1/8 nock high and they also tuned out well. I usually shoot my binaries this way and have had great luck. So later on thats how I will set the triple x's up. As far as the 22's they flew so so with the nock height. I would use the 22's for IBO since it hasnt a speed limit, but I have some xcutters as well and they would still be probably to fast out of this bow for ASA, thanks for reminding me I need to test those, I have them set like around 335 gr. I wanted to shoot a fat shaft, gain some weight on the arrow (the XXX's fit that) so I could shoot the bow towards peek weight, seems to shoot better to me. I had the XXX's walk back out to 80 with the 34. So I am gonna go out and tinker with "OLE GIRL" and get it dialed for this weekend. Hope this helps. If I didnt answer what you need brother PM me and we can rap about it some more.


----------



## headhunter75422

SteveID said:


> Man alive, mine at 31" draw 60# w/ a 334 grain arrow was doing 322 without a peep. Yours is smokin fast.


Yeah seemed that way I took a picture of the XXX's speed off the chrono last night with my phone and sent it to my buddy he had to come over because he had to see it for himself.:mg:


----------



## headhunter75422

-bowfreak- said:


> What was your order date? Just trying to get an idea on the wait I have left.:darkbeer:


I ordered around mid January I want to say 14th or 15th.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Saving my pennies for another Exceed.


As much as it pains me to do it... I gotta have one to shoot with a release too.

As well as I shoot it with my middle finger, I can't help but wonder "what if.":set1_thinking:


But, I'm not changing anything on _this_ bow.:nono:


----------



## headhunter75422

Just for giggles and grins I am going to do a Youtube video soon showing my exact setups /weight of arrows, pounds pulled, draw length, speeds etc, just to show folks what the 32, 34, and the exceed will do. Just go easy on me guys. I have never posted a youtube video. I will let you know when I do it.


----------



## headhunter75422

CutTheLoop said:


> Saving my pennies for another Exceed.
> 
> 
> As much as it pains me to do it... I gotta have one to shoot with a release too.
> 
> As well as I shoot it with my middle finger, I can't help but wonder "what if.":set1_thinking:
> 
> 
> But, I'm not changing anything on _this_ bow.:nono:


I have already told my wife when everyone gets thers and the dust settles another one will be ordered:wink: CTL dont touch that bow, your shooting way to prime with the middle finger to jack with a release on it.


----------



## crumbe

headhunter75422 said:


> Well it is setup for the triple x's this is going to be my 3d rig. I am shoting the arrow dead level off the prolite. The 30x's had about an 1/8 nock high and they also tuned out well. I usually shoot my binaries this way and have had great luck. So later on thats how I will set the triple x's up. As far as the 22's they flew so so with the nock height. I would use the 22's for IBO since it hasnt a speed limit, but I have some xcutters as well and they would still be probably to fast out of this bow for ASA, thanks for reminding me I need to test those, I have them set like around 335 gr. I wanted to shoot a fat shaft, gain some weight on the arrow (the XXX's fit that) so I could shoot the bow towards peek weight, seems to shoot better to me. I had the XXX's walk back out to 80 with the 34. So I am gonna go out and tinker with "OLE GIRL" and get it dialed for this weekend. Hope this helps. If I didnt answer what you need brother PM me and we can rap about it some more.


Thanks that does tell me allot. I already have a dozen of the XCUTTERs...so I was just trying to figure out what to do so I could get the bow IBO and ASA legal.

I can get the XCUTTERS down close to 5 gr/lb but the FOC is around 6 or 7%. Its probably going to take about a 340gr arrow to get ASA legal. Especially looking at the speeds you are getting. I will be shooting 28.5" draw probably 62/63 lbs. We have our IBO State shoot/qualifier april 10/11 looks like I wont make that.


----------



## CutTheLoop

headhunter75422 said:


> I have already told my wife when everyone gets thers and the dust settles another one will be ordered:wink: CTL dont touch that bow, *your shooting way to prime with the middle finger to jack with a release on it*.



Yep... ask Geno where his $5 went yesterday.


hint... it's in my wallet:nyah:


----------



## headhunter75422

CutTheLoop said:


> Yep... ask Geno where his $5 went yesterday.
> 
> 
> hint... it's in my wallet:nyah:


I bet Geno cackled like an old wet hen didn't he. That would have been priceless.


----------



## headhunter75422

crumbe said:


> Thanks that does tell me allot. I already have a dozen of the XCUTTERs...so I was just trying to figure out what to do so I could get the bow IBO and ASA legal.
> 
> I can get the XCUTTERS down close to 5 gr/lb but the FOC is around 6 or 7%. Its probably going to take about a 340gr arrow to get ASA legal. Especially looking at the speeds you are getting. I will be shooting 28.5" draw probably 62/63 lbs. We have our IBO State shoot/qualifier april 10/11 looks like I wont make that.


THat setup sounds about right, you might make the IBO shoot brother.


----------



## CutTheLoop

headhunter75422 said:


> I bet Geno cackled like an old wet hen didn't he. That would have been priceless.


I got him last week too.

We were shooting the course, he donuts a 12 on a 37 yard Deer... steps aside while I'm judging it and says "Fisher... $5 bill says you can't cover that."

Maybe I'm dumb or brave, but I never turn down a bet.... so I said "sure thing"

thump.... 12 

Gene: "you sonuva..." :icon_1_lol:


----------



## headhunter75422

CutTheLoop said:


> I got him last week too.
> 
> We were shooting the course, he donuts a 12 on a 37 yard Deer... steps aside while I'm judging it and says "Fisher... $5 bill says you can't cover that."
> 
> Maybe I'm dumb or brave, but I never turn down a bet.... so I said "sure thing"
> 
> thump.... 12
> 
> Gene: "you sonuva..." :icon_1_lol:


Usually when I get sucked in like that I completely fall on my face:faint: but if I throw up the wager I usually come out on top.:whoo:


----------



## sjb3

HH75422,

Was that out of the box or did you tweak on the cams? PM me your secret info:zip: lol




headhunter75422 said:


> Well it its up and running, my exceed that is. All I can truly say is oh my, baby where have you been all my life.:embara: Anyways tweeked a little and here are the numbers, I will post up pics later today. Thank You Athens for allowing me to be part of a great family. Also thanks to all the staff/staffers the feedback and help we get here is awesome.
> 
> Actual setup right now 37" axle to axle, 7 in bh on the money, bodoodle prolite, sword titan, limbsavers, peep, d loop 80% L.O.
> 30 in. DL
> 58#
> arrows GT: pro 22- 315gr. 338 fps.
> pro 30x- 440 gr. 289 fps.
> Triple X- 417 gr. 295 fps.
> 
> @ 60#
> pro 22- 343 fps
> pro 30x- 293 fps
> triple x- 299, 300, 300
> 
> these were all shot in 3 shot groups. I am so pleased the draw is smooth as silk, rock solid backwall, easy on the draw, the bow is quieter than my 34. I am going to shoot it in now. To the guys waiting the wait was seriously worth it I promise you.:wink:


----------



## headhunter75422

*Exceed SPEED*

OK guys some of you are probably skeptical about my earlier post on these speeds I am getting. First and foremost I am no story teller, not to be confused with Storyteller on here lol. Anyways, I got bow in and had a mishap with the cams (I will leave that dog alone), ordered another set got them in put them on and started my set up. Draw board/ bow was setting at 29.5" dl. Not my DL. The bow was also out on the BH and Axle to Axle was off. I am actually 30.5 but always shoot a 30.Moving on. I talked to or leader and high commander Jason for his insight/ Wes wasn't in yet. Movingon. I did what he advised by adding twists equally to cables/ we all know this I think. I did this after timing cams/top was out.Got it back in. Now I started with the bow timed and added 8 twists to each cable and got the 30" DL. BH 7" and Axle to Axle 37. everything was spot on. I checked draw weight and it was spot on 60lb. I immediatley turned it down 1 turn and rechecked its now 58#. I shot through chrono and it was only a few fps slower than after I played with speed nocks, and adding and taking out twists. Thats it guys thats all I did. I have yet to shoot outside to see if the bow even will shoot and group at these speeds, I will let you know. But like I said nothing special I just got a fast one. I used to shoot for another company and some bows would be barn burning fast and others not so much. I again say I this is all I did to this bow.
Now going out to shoot it.


----------



## crumbe

headhunter75422 said:


> THat setup sounds about right, you might make the IBO shoot brother.


Unfortunately I dont get back from a business trip until the 10th....but there are a couple ASA qualifiers I think later this summer.

Thanks for the help and answers.


----------



## headhunter75422

crumbe said:


> Unfortunately I dont get back from a business trip until the 10th....but there are a couple ASA qualifiers I think later this summer.
> 
> Thanks for the help and answers.


No problem brother anytime. Be safe.


----------



## WYelkhunter

*My new bow*

Here it is,,, I have to give the people at Athens a BIG BIG thank you!!!!! I didn't think about asking them to change the string color or the sticker color on my bow when I ordered and this is how it showed up yesterday.


----------



## -bowfreak-

WYelkhunter said:


> Here it is,,, I have to give the people at Athens a BIG BIG thank you!!!!! I didn't think about asking them to change the string color or the sticker color on my bow when I ordered and this is how it showed up yesterday.



Looks like a killer! :thumbs_up


----------



## crumbe

*Grip on the eXceed??*

Just wondering what you guys that have the bow think of the grip.

Is it a low or medium wrist grip?? It looks like it has a pretty nice hump on the heel.


----------



## J-Daddy

crumbe said:


> Just wondering what you guys that have the bow think of the grip.
> 
> Is it a low or medium wrist grip?? It looks like it has a pretty nice hump on the heel.


I dont have an eXceed "yet" but it's a medium style grip.


----------



## WYelkhunter

crumbe said:


> Just wondering what you guys that have the bow think of the grip.
> 
> Is it a low or medium wrist grip?? It looks like it has a pretty nice hump on the heel.


I don't know what you would call it but it is the best feeling grip on a bow I have ever had.


----------



## markb317

This bow is a sweet shooter. 
mine was set at 72# 358 grain Triple X shooting 321ft./sec.

EXCEED 300 = GREAT BOW


----------



## headhunter75422

Here is my 300, best bow I have ever shot I believe. It holds on point so very well. Thanks Athens. Also I uploaded youtube video of the 300 If you get a chance check it out. Just don't flame me for its quality, did it quick wifey was cold. It is hard talking it up on camera.


----------



## CutTheLoop

headhunter75422 said:


> Here is my 300, best bow I have ever shot I believe. It holds on point so very well. Thanks Athens. Also I uploaded youtube video of the 300 If you get a chance check it out. Just don't flame me for its quality, did it quick wifey was cold. It is hard talking it up on camera.


:thumbs_up


----------



## MAG00

Alright! If everything goes through, it looks like I will be ordering a new Exceed. Now I just need to make a few decisions.

Finish on bow:
Riser - I don't think I want anything too flashy, so I am thinking the gun metal fade riser. 

Limbs - Don't the target colors come with the carbon fiber finish limbs? Would you go with the carbon fiber finish or just black on the limbs.

Decals - I am thinking the neutral limb decals

Strings - I have been kind of fond of gray and flourescent orange strings lately.

Rest - Limb Driver

Sight - I have either an Axcel Armortech or a Spot Hogg Hogg-it that I can put on it. Both have 5 0.019 pins. What do ya'll think?

Stab - Black B-stinger

Wrist Sling - Double wide using black tracer, orange tracer and charcoal with black leather

So, what do ya'll think. Any suggestions on the above items that you may change or select from what I listed?

Thanks. I can't wait.


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Well I did it I decided on the purple.. Im now a soon to be owner of an exceed.. Bought now i just have to wait for it to be shipped I bought the purple fade with the fiber limbs purple hardwere and purple cams.. I cant wait.


----------



## Carl

headhunter75422 said:


> here is my 300, best bow i have ever shot i believe. It holds on point so very well. Thanks athens. Also i uploaded youtube video of the 300 if you get a chance check it out. Just don't flame me for its quality, did it quick wifey was cold. It is hard talking it up on camera.


i watched some of videos....curious what is your draw length?


----------



## whitetail25

MAG00 said:


> Alright! If everything goes through, it looks like I will be ordering a new Exceed. Now I just need to make a few decisions.
> 
> Finish on bow:
> Riser - I don't think I want anything too flashy, so I am thinking the gun metal fade riser.
> 
> Limbs - Don't the target colors come with the carbon fiber finish limbs? Would you go with the carbon fiber finish or just black on the limbs.
> 
> Decals - I am thinking the neutral limb decals
> 
> Strings - I have been kind of fond of gray and flourescent orange strings lately.
> 
> Rest - Limb Driver
> 
> Sight - I have either an Axcel Armortech or a Spot Hogg Hogg-it that I can put on it. Both have 5 0.019 pins. What do ya'll think?
> 
> Stab - Black B-stinger
> 
> Wrist Sling - Double wide using black tracer, orange tracer and charcoal with black leather
> 
> So, what do ya'll think. Any suggestions on the above items that you may change or select from what I listed?
> 
> Thanks. I can't wait.


Magoo here are some pics for ya.. I have almost the exact setup u are looking for.. I also posted over at the Athens thread..


----------



## djanko

*Exceed as a hunting bow??*

What do you guys think...I like a longer bow, was going to get an accomplice 34 but leaning to the exceed.


----------



## whitetail25

There are alot of guys going to be using the exceed for there hunting bow.. Cant see why not.. Great holding bow... Love mine..


----------



## djanko

*Exceed or Accomplice*

Which one do you like the best?


----------



## whitetail25

Man thats a really tough choice.. I love them both thats why I have both.. LOL..Right know I am shooting alittle better with the Exceed but that because I have been using it more for 3D..If u like the longer Ata bows u might fall in love with the Exceed..Great target and hunting bow..If u cpuld get your hands on both and shoot them that would be best.. Good luck with your decision.. Which ever way u go u will love them..


----------



## headhunter75422

Carl said:


> i watched some of videos....curious what is your draw length?


30" dl


----------



## headhunter75422

djanko said:


> What do you guys think...I like a longer bow, was going to get an accomplice 34 but leaning to the exceed.


I have both brother they are both great bows, its what feels right in your hands.


----------



## sjb3

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Well I did it I decided on the purple.. Im now a soon to be owner of an exceed.. Bought now i just have to wait for it to be shipped I bought the purple fade with the fiber limbs purple hardwere and purple cams.. I cant wait.


Congrats on the bow...... post some pics when you get it. Should look awesome.


----------



## 2cold1

*Athens @ Indoor Nationals*

I know at least 3 Athen's Staffers were at Indoor Nationals this past weekend representing. Lots of lookers and inquiries. Very pleased with the performance of my Exceed 300. My 600/104x's was enough to land me 3rd in my flight. Now time to hit the foam with my Accomplise 34. Look out Bedford, here we come!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

2cold1 said:


> I know at least 3 Athen's Staffers were at Indoor Nationals this past weekend representing. Lots of lookers and inquiries. Very pleased with the performance of my Exceed 300. My 600/104x's was enough to land me 3rd in my flight. Now time to hit the foam with my Accomplise 34. Look out Bedford, here we come!


good shooting congrats


----------



## Doug10

*Stabilizers*

Can you folks please post up your stabilizer setups incl. weight and lengths.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im gonna be running a 26in extreme out the front and a 12in off the side. not sure about weights yet


----------



## Beastmaster

Doug10 said:


> Can you folks please post up your stabilizer setups incl. weight and lengths.


30" OAL Smooth Stability High Roller prototype with 3.5 oz of weight, Doinker AVBM mount, Smooth Stability 8" side rod with 4oz cap. 

A lot of this will differ based on what sight you have as well. My son has identical PSE Chaos bows (save for color) but has different sights on them. His target bow equipped with a SureLoc Supreme balances out different than his 3D/outdoor target bow with an HHA OL-5000 on it. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nywell

*Stabilizer*

I just sent my money in for a 30" Doinker to use on my eXceed 300. Now I just have to get the bow. Have all my accessories in hand, bow scheduled to arrive in a week or so. Can't wait to set it up & shoot.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Doug10 said:


> Can you folks please post up your stabilizer setups incl. weight and lengths.


Doinker Elite Series

28” Carbon Stabilizer, 5 oz on the end.











On the back end, I like to switch back n forth from a set of 7" Doinkers, 5 oz each side to no weight on the back, helps ward off getting too used to something.


----------



## HighCountry46

*Exceed 300*

Is there any Exceed owners within a 100miles of Albequerque, New Mexico.I know of someone who is very interested in trying one out. PM me Tim.


----------



## rodney482

Doug10 said:


> Can you folks please post up your stabilizer setups incl. weight and lengths.


I shoot bhfs 12" stinger and 14 oz disk/.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Doug-During Vegas my son and I went to the Doinker Booth*



Doug10 said:


> Can you folks please post up your stabilizer setups incl. weight and lengths.


We borrowed an eXceed from Timmy at the Athens booth, that just so happened to be our Draw Length:darkbeer: We threw our Sight on the bow and Mr Levin spent a good deal of time with my son and I fitting the Exceed with the following

33" Fatty Doinker
12.5" Fatty Side Bar With 8 Universal Stack weights

The Side bar was moved way in approximately 2-3" away from the string

This set up had zero pin movement on the target...Was the bow Heavy while static...yes...But at full draw the bow was motionless and just sat right in the hand after the shot...It was nice...Not that the eXceed needs much stabilization, but having the dot on that pin not move at all was saaweeet

Here is a pic of our set ip...Just waiting on the universal adjustable side mount

All the Folks at Levin Industries are very nice approachable folks...


----------



## CutTheLoop

HighCountry46 said:


> Is there any Exceed owners within a 100miles of Albequerque, New Mexico.I know of someone who is very interested in trying one out. PM me Tim.


I'm 200 miles from anywhere worth going to.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*A "Work Of Art" Is all I can Say*

Just Recieved our eXceeds The Fit and Finish on these bows are incredible..We plan on putting them through their paces prior to Redding..Cant Wait


----------



## ex-wolverine

*This one is mine-The White one is my Sons*

Love this Color , Its even richer looking in person...Pics dont do it justice:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

ex-wolverine said:


> Love this Color , Its even richer looking in person...Pics dont do it justice:darkbeer:



Nice looking rigs. :mg:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ex-wolverine said:


> Love this Color , Its even richer looking in person...Pics dont do it justice:darkbeer:


i love it cant wait to get mine will be the same thing but with matchign hardware ..... awesome looking bow man.. the white is awesome to


----------



## rrussell

HighCountry46 said:


> Is there any Exceed owners within a 100miles of Albequerque, New Mexico.I know of someone who is very interested in trying one out. PM me Tim.


as soon as mine gets here i will have one. i'm in las cruces nm. but that is about 250 from alb.


----------



## bigdogarcher

ex-wolverine said:


> Just Recieved our eXceeds The Fit and Finish on these bows are incredible..We plan on putting them through their paces prior to Redding..Cant Wait


That's sweet!!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

ex-wolverine said:


> Just Recieved our eXceeds The Fit and Finish on these bows are incredible..We plan on putting them through their paces prior to Redding..Cant Wait


You gotta love the Exceeds.. Great looking bows...


----------



## Bohica

ex-wolverine said:


> Just Recieved our eXceeds The Fit and Finish on these bows are incredible..We plan on putting them through their paces prior to Redding..Cant Wait


Great looking bow! :thumbs_up

How is the LD attached at the limb?.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*With the Solid Limbd attachment (button) By Vapor Trail*



Bohica said:


> Great looking bow! :thumbs_up
> 
> How is the LD attached at the limb?.


Works great! Dont have to worry about adheasive working loose...I go one step further and cut a piece of bicycle innertube in the shape of the upper button...Does two things 1) kind of protects the limb 2) keeps it from slipping

I have never had it slip or mar the limb, but its a piece of mind for me

Tom


----------



## Jayhawk

ex-wolverine said:


> Love this Color , Its even richer looking in person...Pics dont do it justice:darkbeer:


I know what my next color will be!


----------



## nywell

*Colors*

I am waiting on my eXceed, same gunmetal fade as Whitetail25. I plan to use it for hunting also. (Backup to Accomplice).


----------



## sjb3

Just got the call from my new sweetheart Cassie. My Gunmetal eXceed will ship today.:thumbs_up Ordered around Jan 28-29th


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Got our adjustable V-BARS today...Talk about stacking arrows*

Very Nice Shooting Bows...Dont have to fight the bubble or pin with this set up


----------



## bowtechog70

went to athens yesterday and pickup my gunmetal fade exceed. this bow is better than anything ive had just feels perfect. orderd mine jan. 29th.


----------



## special

ex-wolverine said:


> Very Nice Shooting Bows...Dont have to fight the bubble or pin with this set up


They look awesome Tom...Ill have to look for some:wink:


----------



## 05-BTOG

bowtechog70 said:


> went to athens yesterday and pickup my gunmetal fade exceed. this bow is better than anything ive had just feels perfect. orderd mine jan. 29th.


I ordered mine about the same time, the same color as yours, got my UPS email on Friday, but the bow wasn't here when I got off work today. Checked the tracking and it said it was rescheduled for pickup and the delivery date will be tomorrow. After a two month wait I am still waiting.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

im hopin i get my orange fade soon got 3 weeks before augusta asa cant wait


----------



## sjb3

Got my gunmetal eXceed 300 today (monday), I really like the color. It will be great for hunting, thought it might have some glare to it but it doesn't. Flawless


----------



## RamRock

sjb3 said:


> Got my gunmetal eXceed 300 today (monday), I really like the color. It will be great for hunting, thought it might have some glare to it but it doesn't. Flawless




Maan, all these "I GOT MINE TODAY" posts,, About how long was You guys wait for the exceed?, looks like 8 weeks,, i hope i can hold out that long


----------



## nightfire

Orange fade for me too. Except mine will be a lefty!!!!!


----------



## RamRock

yeah when i seen that Orange fade Above WOW i Almost re-thought(scary) my choice,,I have a Dark purple Fade coming, and Cant wait to get my hands on it!:wink:


----------



## fishcatcher

sorry about this guys. can you tell me if the bow have side plate or is it just bare?


----------



## Beastmaster

fishcatcher said:


> sorry about this guys. can you tell me if the bow have side plate or is it just bare?


Bare, like all good target bows should be... 

-Steve


----------



## fishcatcher

Beastmaster said:


> Bare, like all good target bows should be...
> 
> -Steve


thanks Steve. i got one coming saturday. first athen bow i will see in person.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

RamRock said:


> Maan, all these "I GOT MINE TODAY" posts,, About how long was You guys wait for the exceed?, looks like 8 weeks,, i hope i can hold out that long


today was week 8 for mee


----------



## Doug10

*I got mine!*

I got mine.....and lost it somewhere in the mountains of Idaho! Maybe some pictures of it will find their way on here, with some new eye catching colors on her.


----------



## -bowfreak-

What case are you guys using for your Exceed?


----------



## KS3DER

-bowfreak- said:


> What case are you guys using for your Exceed?


The plano all weather bow case is great for my Exceed. A little over 100.00 bucks. Very well made.:wink:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

the more I shoot my Exceed the more I say WOW this thing is a tack driver


----------



## -bowfreak-

KILL EM ALL said:


> the more I shoot my Exceed the more I say WOW this thing is a tack driver


Just curious.....Metallica fan?


----------



## LCA

-bowfreak- said:


> What case are you guys using for your Exceed?


SKB cost me about $225.00... It is the best case out IMHO.


----------



## nywell

*Gunmetal Fade*

UPS delivered my bow today. WOW, I can't wait to gbet set up and shoot. 
What a beautiful bow!


----------



## 08toxikshooter

nywell said:


> UPS delivered my bow today. WOW, I can't wait to gbet set up and shoot.
> What a beautiful bow!


when did you ordeR?


----------



## CutTheLoop

nywell said:


> UPS delivered my bow today. WOW, *I can't wait to gbet set up and shoot. *
> What a beautiful bow!





08toxikshooter said:


> when did you ordeR?


Something tells me, he won't be back for a while. :tongue:


----------



## fishcatcher

nywell said:


> UPS delivered my bow today. WOW, I can't wait to gbet set up and shoot.
> What a beautiful bow!





08toxikshooter said:


> when did you ordeR?





CutTheLoop said:


> Somehow...I don't think he'll be back for a while. :tongue:


lol Josh i think he got you on that one. yep you won't see him till much later. oh my brother got it today also. i will post some pic sat. for you.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

yea i didnt see that part lol... owell


----------



## dxtshooter4

fishcatcher said:


> lol Josh i think he got you on that one. yep you won't see him till much later. oh my brother got it today also. i will post some pic sat. for you.


When did your brother order his?


----------



## fishcatcher

dxtshooter4 said:


> When did your brother order his?


actually he got it already today. and he got it in a trade on here. i'll post some pic of it saturday after it get dress up.


----------



## nywell

*Order*

I sent in my money the second week of February.


----------



## opivy

That sucks I sent in my money the first week


----------



## SHUEY

TTT 
I hate going back so far to find things


----------



## garrickt

opivy said:


> That sucks I sent in my money the first week


I have a feeling the Feb. bows will be going out soon guys. My gut says so. I ordered mine on Feb 26 and I am confident I will be shooting it in 2 weeks.
( At least that's what I am telling myself)


----------



## 08toxikshooter

i called and talked to amanda today and ordered a shirt and asked her how everything was going on the bows and she said that they are catchign up


----------



## garrickt

08toxikshooter said:


> i called and talked to amanda today and ordered a shirt and asked her how everything was going on the bows and she said that they are catchign up


Good news man, Thanks for the info.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

garrickt said:


> Good news man, Thanks for the info.


no probleme she did also say that they are out of limbs in carbon 60lbs tho but they are expecting a shipment on monday


----------



## rodney482

Keep in mind there are dealer orders mixed in between staff orders.

So there might be 10-15 bows between you and the next staffer.

I do see us being completely caught up by the end of May..then you will see 1-2 week turnaround.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

rodney482 said:


> Keep in mind there are dealer orders mixed in between staff orders.
> 
> So there might be 10-15 bows between you and the next staffer.
> 
> I do see us being completely caught up by the end of May..then you will see 1-2 week turnaround.


thats good to hear im hoping i can get my exceed by the 3rd weekend in april to rock it at the asa in augusta


----------



## nightfire

May sounds good to me. Just might catch some outdoor state and sectional shoots.


----------



## fishcatcher

so far so good shooting this bow. i'll post some pic tomorrow after the shoot. got it set up with spot hogg it with long bar, limb driver rest. and xtreme doa stab. bow is set up 58# at 28.5 shooting victory x-ringer hv 350 at 305+ grains.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thats Funny! I found this on my door step*



Doug10 said:


> I got mine.....and lost it somewhere in the mountains of Idaho! Maybe some pictures of it will find their way on here, with some new eye catching colors on her.


Im about to turn it in to lost and found after I feed it some arrows tomorrow:wink:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here you go Doug-First 3 shots and didnt touch a thing*

CXL2 250's with 100 grain Fat Boys Points cut to 27.25 Shaft Length

Bow weighed in @ maxed out 61.3 lbs ATA is nutted at 37" ATA on the button!...The rest is up to you:wink:

Man these bows tune up nice


----------



## garrickt

Wow, perfect.


----------



## opivy

garrickt said:


> I have a feeling the Feb. bows will be going out soon guys. My gut says so. I ordered mine on Feb 26 and I am confident I will be shooting it in 2 weeks.
> ( At least that's what I am telling myself)


Right but if he was staff and ordered in the second week - and I am staff and ordered in the first week 

I am a sad panda.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

ex-wolverine said:


> CXL2 250's with 100 grain Fat Boys Points cut to 27.25 Shaft Length
> 
> Bow weighed in @ maxed out 61.3 lbs ATA is nutted at 37" ATA on the button!...The rest is up to you:wink:
> 
> Man these bows tune up nice


Very nice bullets!! What was the distance between you and the paper? If you ever do a speed test let us know the results. Nice Job of tuning!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*3 , 6 and 12 feet*



3DTAZMAN said:


> Very nice bullets!! What was the distance between you and the paper? If you ever do a speed test let us know the results. Nice Job of tuning!!!!


Didnt do a speed test as I sent the bow back to Doug...Maybe he will post somthing for us...

I have 3 more Exceeds to build strings for , I will chrono those once I get done


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

ex-wolverine said:


> Didnt do a speed test as I sent the bow back to Doug...Maybe he will post somthing for us...
> 
> I have 3 more Exceeds to build strings for , I will chrono those once I get done


That sounds good I'm sure others will be watching for the tests results and thanks for the info on distance.


----------



## fishcatcher

here ya go Josh. just a few pic of her set up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

looks good fish how did you shooot with it?


----------



## fishcatcher

08toxikshooter said:


> looks good fish how did you shooot with it?


well i can tell you the bow shoot just fine. the nut behind it didn't do it's job :angry: bow tune pretty easy too. seem very fast. haven't chrono it yet. i was shooting out to 50 yards in twenty shots. and i still didn't paper tune yet.


----------



## Doug10

ex-wolverine said:


> Im about to turn it in to lost and found after I feed it some arrows tomorrow:wink:


WOW! Thats all i can say right now. WOW!

If you guys ever consider sending your bows off or ordering new strings, give Wolverine a chance.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*amen to that - what a combo !*

some well made fine looking strings right there & on a fine ATHENS bow. i will have one of these bows myself pretty soon. and with those very strings. 









Doug10 said:


> WOW! Thats all i can say right now. WOW!
> 
> If you guys ever consider sending your bows off or ordering new strings, give Wolverine a chance.


----------



## special

ex-wolverine said:


> Im about to turn it in to lost and found after I feed it some arrows tomorrow:wink:


The Fire and Red looks sweet Tom:thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks-I appreciate it*



special said:


> The Fire and Red looks sweet Tom:thumbs_up


Its red/black speckle and flame


----------



## 08toxikshooter

got my notification today ordered feb 2nd 70lb limbs 28.5 draw orange fade with orange hardware


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Hey guys I was one of the first to get a Exceed Black riser with camo limbs, 70lbs, 29"draw. Its a smoker. But when I seen the gun metal fade come out I ordered one of them, yes im never happy. However Now I have both and only need one. If any of you staff guys are interested in my first one I will make you a good deal. Just pm me. I might just turn it into a spot machine. But figured another staff member might be able to benifit from my greed. Lol.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Hey guys I was one of the first to get a Exceed Black riser with camo limbs, 70lbs, 29"draw. Its a smoker. But when I seen the gun metal fade come out I ordered one of them, yes im never happy. However Now I have both and only need one. If any of you staff guys are interested in my first one I will make you a good deal. Just pm me. I might just turn it into a spot machine. But figured another staff member might be able to benifit from my greed. Lol.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Doug10

Got my bow back from Tom today (AKA Ex-Wolverine). WOW. Tried some new X-Jammers today but the person that I got them from decided to use Linejammer nock/bulldog collar combo that is sloppy but still shot great! Looks even better. A+ in my book.

Doug


----------



## redhookred1

*Seeeeet set up!*

Sweeeet setup! What stab is that?


----------



## fishcatcher

silly question here. is there any side plates that is made for the exceed?


----------



## Doug10

*Stabilizer*

Believe it or not this is my 2nd system. I had a Poston fatmax to start with, but just couldnt get enough weight on the left side with the stock poston weights, and the stock Poston offset bar is not adjustable out. This setup is Bernie X-Rod 24-25" up front with a 12-12.5 on the side attached with 1 cool hand luke QDC and a Monkeybar adj. offset bracket. Holds the best yet.

Doug


----------



## ex-wolverine

*The bow looks great all tricked out*



Doug10 said:


> Got my bow back from Tom today (AKA Ex-Wolverine). WOW. Tried some new X-Jammers today but the person that I got them from decided to use Linejammer nock/bulldog collar combo that is sloppy but still shot great! Looks even better. A+ in my book.
> 
> Doug


That stab set up is nice looking...He makes some good stuff, and its affordable!


----------



## dodgehemi0

CutTheLoop said:


> Yep... ask Geno where his $5 went yesterday.
> 
> 
> hint... it's in my wallet:nyah:


You would not be referring to Gene Curry the Mathews Pro shooter would you. If so tell him that Jeremy or JR, Rex'es boy said hi and tell him the Switchback XT still shoots like a dream.. If its not him then sorry..


----------



## CutTheLoop

dodgehemi0 said:


> You would not be referring to Gene Curry the Mathews Pro shooter would you. If so tell him that Jeremy or JR, Rex'es boy said hi and tell him the Switchback XT still shoots like a dream.. If its not him then sorry..


That's him...

I'll sure let him know.:thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak-

fishcatcher said:


> silly question here. is there any side plates that is made for the exceed?


The Exceed doesn't use side plates....just bare riser.


----------



## fishcatcher

-bowfreak- said:


> The Exceed doesn't use side plates....just bare riser.


yea i knew that. just wondering if anyone add a side plate on their bow to make it a litttle wider grip.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Hey guys I was one of the first to get a Exceed Black riser with camo limbs, 70lbs, 29"draw. Its a smoker. But when I seen the gun metal fade come out I ordered one of them, yes im never happy. However Now I have both and only need one. If any of you staff guys are interested in my first one I will make you a good deal. Just pm me. I might just turn it into a spot machine. But figured another staff member might be able to benifit from my greed. Lol.


Anyone?


----------



## J-Daddy

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Anyone?


I PM'd ya, check it and holla back at me.:thumbs_up


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Some pics


----------



## 08toxikshooter




----------



## 29innovator70

Wow, that looks incredible!


----------



## rodney482

08toxikshooter said:


>


thats the first one I saw done like that.....

That is really cool...


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> thats the first one I saw done like that.....
> 
> That is really cool...



Agreed. Sweet!


----------



## baird794

that's a sharp lookin bow nice paint job


----------



## Bohica

08toxikshooter said:


>


Looks great.....eyecatching for sure!:thumbs_up


----------



## crumbe

WOW man that thing is awesome......

The anticipation is starting to get to me...ordered mine around the 2nd of Feb....god I hope she comes in soon!!

All these bows look awesome!!


----------



## crumbe

Doug10 said:


> Got my bow back from Tom today (AKA Ex-Wolverine). WOW. Tried some new X-Jammers today but the person that I got them from decided to use Linejammer nock/bulldog collar combo that is sloppy but still shot great! Looks even better. A+ in my book.
> 
> Doug


Doug

I will have just about the same setup...although my back stab is 10"

what are you using for for weights up front and back...


----------



## 08toxikshooter

thanks for all the comments guys i love it the bow shoots awesome now if i can just get me under control i really think it would be even better been slowly getting her set up i will try and get some better pics here soon it looks even better in person i had started second guessing myself doing the color like that but i opened up that box and im so glad i didnt change it


----------



## whitetail25

08toxikshooter said:


>


Sharp looking bow... First one I saw done up like that also..:thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter

what color strings yall think for the orange fade.. one of the local dealers suggested copper and black


----------



## redhookred1

*String color*

I have black and grey on my orange fade 300 and they look great wth the neutral graphics!:thumbs_up


----------



## RamRock

08toxikshooter said:


> what color strings yall think for the orange fade.. one of the local dealers suggested copper and black


Maybe Orange-spec/Bronze metalic/Black,,,,,,, with black Halo String serving over the cams, Clear on the cables:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

About 2 More weeks on my Exceed!


----------



## redhookred1

*Color*

stay away from orange!!! I had Black and orange on mine and it looked like a Psyco candy cane:eek3:


----------



## 08toxikshooter

redhookred1 said:


> stay away from orange!!! I had Black and orange on mine and it looked like a Psyco candy cane:eek3:


lol yeah i stayed away from orange i have the grey black on there now and they look fine just want something a little different i guess


----------



## P.Smash

Anybody got a pic of the gun metal grey Athens bows?


----------



## sjb3

Check these pics out.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=757690&d=1270214384
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=757697&d=1270214935
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=757696&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1270214906
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=757694&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1270214821


----------



## headhunter75422

08toxikshooter said:


>


That is sweet.


----------



## Okie101

P.Smash said:


> Anybody got a pic of the gun metal grey Athens bows?


----------



## P.Smash

Wow!!! Sharp.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Just built these yesterday for a customer*



08toxikshooter said:


> what color strings yall think for the orange fade.. one of the local dealers suggested copper and black


They look great Flame and red/black speckle...Bow specked out 29" draw/60# Draw Weighton the money ATA is 37" and the brace is just a TAD over 6 7/8"

The pics you see hanging are for my Orange Fade...They are Metalic Bronze/Flame with metalic bronze Halo serving...I will post them once on the bow...They look better/brighter than they do in the pics


Tom


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



ex-wolverine said:


> They look great Flame and red/black speckle...Bow specked out 29" draw/60# Draw Weighton the money ATA is 37" and the brace is just a TAD over 6 7/8"
> 
> The pics you see hanging are for my Orange Fade...They are Metalic Bronze/Flame with metalic bronze Halo serving...I will post them once on the bow...They look better/brighter than they do in the pics
> 
> 
> Tom


nice work buddy..I like those colors on orange..


----------



## special

Nice work as usual Tom..
Im going to try the Flame/Red ,black speckle with Clear halo...:wink:


----------



## LCA

08toxikshooter said:


> what color strings yall think for the orange fade.. one of the local dealers suggested copper and black


i went sunset orange/bronze with sunset servings :wink: BUT mine is black riser carbon fiber limbs and orange cams... almost went the same way you did... almost.


----------



## dxtshooter4

*exceed on the way!!*

I just got my ups Email and my exceed will be here friday I will post pics after I set it up and play.:wink:


----------



## -bowfreak-

dxtshooter4 said:


> I just got my ups Email and my exceed will be here friday I will post pics after I set it up and play.:wink:


Congrats.....I figured we would start seeing these. 

Mine should be any day too!



LCA said:


> i went sunset orange/bronze with sunset servings :wink: BUT mine is black riser carbon fiber limbs and orange cams... almost went the same way you did... almost.



Post up a pic of your bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

If any of you guys are looking for a Ohio Whitetail hunt this year check out this post. Im gonna be hunting there this year and went down today to check it all out. I was really impressed and wanted to pass on the information to my fellow Staffers Because it is a Heck of a price and he only pushes 10 hunters through a year. Just go to classifieds in Services for Ohio DIY hunts by d-dub66 I posted two replys, pm doug and let him know Bill recommended his service.


----------



## rooster4l

Well I just orderd 3 new Athens bows a 32 camo a 34 camo and a 300 in lefty for me. Soon as I get it, its off to Lee martin for new color. I can't wait and its only been a few hours. anybody looking to shoot are buy a Athens in Louisiana I just got on as a dealer and will have some in stock a little while.


----------



## completepassthru

Got the call today, my Exceed will be arriving this week! I have 2 more on order and i am sure the guys will be hounding me even more after they get their hands on mine.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Strings I just finished for my Sons White Exceed*

Royal Blue & Black/White Speckled


----------



## special

ex-wolverine said:


> Royal Blue & Black/White Speckled


Nice...Thats a favourite combo of mine...Really looks cool on Blue risers.


----------



## asashooter

*eXceed*

I got the call from Athens today.My eXceed will be here on Thur. I will post a review on it after I set it up.:teeth:


----------



## crumbe

got my email today......my eXceed is on its way to Terminal Velocity for a brief stop....then home to VA.


----------



## MAG00

asashooter said:


> I got the call from Athens today.My eXceed will be here on Thur. I will post a review on it after I set it up.:teeth:





crumbe said:


> got my email today......my eXceed is on its way to Terminal Velocity for a brief stop....then home to VA.


Out of curiousity when did ya'll order?


----------



## whitetail25

ex-wolverine said:


> Royal Blue & Black/White Speckled


Talk about SWEET... Looking good EX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxtshooter4

MAG00 said:


> Out of curiousity when did ya'll order?


I ordered mine Feb 5th and got my email monday and it will be here friday


----------



## crumbe

I ordered mine Feb 1st or 2nd


----------



## completepassthru

I got in some bows today and one of them was MY exceed 300. I took it out of the box put a loop and prong style rest on it and put it through the chrono. It shot 321fps at 29/60 with a 300.9 grain arrow. I use a Chrony Archery Master chronograph, it is the same one Crackers uses. It shot my Xringers (385grains) at 287fps. It draws very easy and smooth. It feels looong after shooting my 32 Accomplice for the last month. The speeds on my Exceed and 32 are identical. I am going to put a Limbdriver and a new Sword Centurion on the Exceed.


----------



## rocket80

Got the email that my exceed will be here monday.


----------



## nywell

*Grey*

Pickin up my exceed at the shop. Had rest , peep and loop installed. I'l shoot first set of Gold Tip through it on Saturday. Looking forward to the summer 3-D !


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> If any of you guys are looking for a Ohio Whitetail hunt this year check out this post. Im gonna be hunting there this year and went down today to check it all out. I was really impressed and wanted to pass on the information to my fellow Staffers Because it is a Heck of a price and he only pushes 10 hunters through a year. Just go to classifieds in Services for Ohio DIY hunts by d-dub66 I posted two replys, pm doug and let him know Bill recommended his service.


One more time, 3 Athens guys will be hunting this outfit this year. great deal guys, take a look.


----------



## Doug10

*Happier*

Man im telling ya what guys, I couldn't be happier with mine. I have had great shoots at 3d so far. The last 2 nights I have shot a vegas round each night here at the range at home, and last night was a 299 22x and tonite was a 297 22x and thats with my 3d arrows (Linejammers). Once again I want to thank Tom (Ex-Wolverine) for an AWESOME set of strings and his time he spent tweaking mine. It really made all the difference.

Doug


----------



## dxtshooter4

Well guys I got my eXceed today and all I can say is WOW! Unbeliveable bow the color I went with is so sweet. Got her all tuned up today and I love this bow its going to be hard to shoot my 34 next week for turkey. Set up with limb driver pro, spot-hogg hogg-it, b-stinger 10.25 with 11oz weight and cx line jammer 250 bullets in two shoots. Also did walk back and its dialed out to 60yrds and speeds are great. 310gr arrow 60lbs at 28.5dl - 312fps and with my super ball peep it shot 309fps. Bottom line this bow is a work of art, I will post pics later today I have a IBO NWTC shoot (2nd leg) in 8 hours. So Im going to try and get sleep.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

dxtshooter4 said:


> Well guys I got my eXceed today and all I can say is WOW! Unbeliveable bow the *color* I went with is so sweet. Got her all tuned up today and I love this bow its going to be hard to shoot my 34 next week for turkey. Set up with limb driver pro, spot-hogg hogg-it, b-stinger 10.25 with 11oz weight and cx line jammer 250 bullets in two shoots. Also did walk back and its dialed out to 60yrds and speeds are great. 310gr arrow 60lbs at 28.5dl - 312fps and with my super ball peep it shot 309fps. Bottom line this bow is a work of art, I will post pics later today I have a IBO NWTC shoot (2nd leg) in 8 hours. So Im going to try and get sleep.


Is it a secret? Dont leave us hangin brother.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Nice!*



dxtshooter4 said:


> Well guys I got my eXceed today and all I can say is WOW! Unbeliveable bow the color I went with is so sweet. Got her all tuned up today and I love this bow its going to be hard to shoot my 34 next week for turkey. Set up with limb driver pro, spot-hogg hogg-it, b-stinger 10.25 with 11oz weight and cx line jammer 250 bullets in two shoots. Also did walk back and its dialed out to 60yrds and speeds are great. 310gr arrow 60lbs at 28.5dl - 312fps and with my super ball peep it shot 309fps. Bottom line this bow is a work of art, I will post pics later today I have a IBO NWTC shoot (2nd leg) in 8 hours. So Im going to try and get sleep.


I just set up my customers Exceed yesterday with a 306 grain Lightspeed 3D arrow; 29 inch draw 59.8 #'s, 311 FPS with a super ball peep...So its about the same, could be the difference in the chronos

He loves it , says it has as smooth of a draw or better than his Drenalin LD and its over 20 FPS faster:wink:


----------



## Bohica

I just ordered another 34 and now I'm already working on putting the funds together to order the eXceed. I'm still not sure which color combe yet so keep the pics coming.


----------



## BOHO

I wonder what changes will come to this bow next year? From reading this thread it doesnt sound like theres much to improve on. I'd love to get a 80#er and shoot some 425 grain arrows with some grim reapers. Devastating combo !!


----------



## rocket80

Good news is ups dropped off my exceed today. Bad news is that I'm 7 hours from home working. My brother did send some nice pics. I hate to wish my life away but come on Friday.


----------



## headhunter75422

dxtshooter4 said:


> Well guys I got my eXceed today and all I can say is WOW! Unbeliveable bow the color I went with is so sweet. Got her all tuned up today and I love this bow its going to be hard to shoot my 34 next week for turkey. Set up with limb driver pro, spot-hogg hogg-it, b-stinger 10.25 with 11oz weight and cx line jammer 250 bullets in two shoots. Also did walk back and its dialed out to 60yrds and speeds are great. 310gr arrow 60lbs at 28.5dl - 312fps and with my super ball peep it shot 309fps. Bottom line this bow is a work of art, I will post pics later today I have a IBO NWTC shoot (2nd leg) in 8 hours. So Im going to try and get sleep.


What color is it I wanna see.:darkbeer:


----------



## RamRock

about 10 days and counting!!! Purple-Fade comming


----------



## Beastmaster

*Stormtrooper white rocks!*

I finally got the time to pull these pics off of my Blackberry. This is fellow staffer Gary Sibley's pure white Exceed. Very nice....very nice indeed.

-Steve


----------



## BOHO

sweet 3d bow !!!!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Im excited to get mine. Will post pics here hopefully sometime next month when it arrives and I set it up!!


----------



## J-Daddy

RamRock said:


> about 10 days and counting!!! Purple-Fade comming


You got new strings for it yet??? If so what colors did John hook it up with???
I cant wait until you get yours in...I think your really gonna like the Athens bows when you get one in hand and get to spend some time with it. I know that you know quality and I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## RamRock

J-Daddy said:


> You got new strings for it yet??? If so what colors did John hook it up with???
> I cant wait until you get yours in...I think your really gonna like the Athens bows when you get one in hand and get to spend some time with it. I know that you know quality and I think you'll be impressed.


Yep,J i Ordered the Strings the day i orderd the bow:wink:,, i went 2 color with flo-Green spec/ 4-6 strands of purple :beer:,, i can tell just from the geometry alone!, im gonna like it!


----------



## J-Daddy

RamRock said:


> Yep,J i Ordered the Strings the day i orderd the bow:wink:,, i went 2 color with flo-Green spec/ 4-6 strands of purple :beer:,, i can tell just from the geometry alone!, im gonna like it!


You'll be impressed with the feel of the cams too...Far & away the smoothest "binary" style cams that I've shot so far.


----------



## dxtshooter4

*Storm Tropper 300*

Sorry guys got home for the 2nd leg IBO NWTC and I was spent and had to go to work in the morning. Then after work I had to head out and set up turkey camp, I just got back. The shoot went good I had fun didnt place but still was getting used to the eXceed. Shot a 348 with 11 x's I thought I did good only had one dirt nap so it was a good day. But here they are new pics of the " Storm Tropper 300 "


----------



## vonhogslayer

looks great brother:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## nywell

*First Time*

I will finally get my eXceed from the pro-shop and shoot it tonight! Heading to Jim's Pro shop for our end of the season 3-D awards party. I'll be picking up my 1st place Bowhunter div. plaque! Go Athens Accomplice 34! 
When there I'll shoot my eXceed for the first time. 
Had issues with my rest. I bought a Limbsaver rest here on Classifiead,, and the thing was broken. I had to wait on parts to get it fixed before I could set the bow up. Its going to be a long day at work.


----------



## J-Daddy

I was talking to a buddy of mine in KY last night and him & another buddy of ours shot a 3-D tournament recently "they both shoot for Martin Archery" and he said they both saw a white eXceed there and were drooling all over it. He told me it was one of the best looking bows he's ever seen. I think if he wasnt shooting for Martin he might have an eXceed on order right now.


----------



## fishcatcher

dxtshooter4 said:


> Sorry guys got home for the 2nd leg IBO NWTC and I was spent and had to go to work in the morning. Then after work I had to head out and set up turkey camp, I just got back. The shoot went good I had fun didnt place but still was getting used to the eXceed. Shot a 348 with 11 x's I thought I did good only had one dirt nap so it was a good day. But here they are new pics of the " Storm Tropper 300 "


well that looks sweet. almost same set up as mine beside the stab. i went with the xtreme doa. and my is black lol


----------



## XX78Dad

*Exceed - First 3D*

Shot my first 3D last Saturday since getting my Exceed and was real pleased. Shot 5 under and that was my personal best score for this particular course. What is there not to like about this bow! Gonna be a fun summer.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Those of you that recently got your Exceed....what was your order date? I should be getting mine any time now.


----------



## rodney482

-bowfreak- said:


> Those of you that recently got your Exceed....what was your order date? I should be getting mine any time now.


Hey you just gommin around today?

Have you killed anything yet or did I scare them all off.


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> Hey you just gommin around today?
> 
> Have you killed anything yet or did I scare them all off.



I couldn't kill one even if I was using yellow yelper.....and yes I have been gommin. :shade:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Hey you just gommin around today?
> 
> Have you killed anything yet or did I scare them all off.


-bowfreak- sent me a PM the other night and it pretty much said "That dang Rodney has scared off every bird in this part of the state...Everytime one of them gets close to a field they start looking up in the air for arrows flying over their heads. I wont ever let that ----head come back to KY to hunt with me agian!!!!! He's ruined my best hunting spots for years to come!!!"
Personaly I thought it was a little harsh of him to talk about you like that since I think your a good guy. I told him not to be like that and that I would still let you come to IA and hunt with me anytime. But I guess I'm just a nicer guy than he is...


----------



## CHAMPION2

Just ordered mine approx 1.5 weeks ago. They said around 4 weeks but Im guessing it may be longer!!


-bowfreak- said:


> Those of you that recently got your Exceed....what was your order date? I should be getting mine any time now.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> -bowfreak- sent me a PM the other night and it pretty much said "That dang Rodney has scared off every bird in this part of the state...Everytime one of them gets close to a field they start looking up in the air for arrows flying over their heads. I wont ever let that ----head come back to KY to hunt with me agian!!!!! He's ruined my best hunting spots for years to come!!!"
> Personaly I thought it was a little harsh of him to talk about you like that since I think your a good guy. I told him not to be like that and that I would still let you come to IA and hunt with me anytime. But I guess I'm just a nicer guy than he is...


the way I shot I have it coming.....:embara:


----------



## hammer head

How are you guys getting all that speed.I am getting 306 29 in draw 313 g grn arrow @ 61 # I like the bow I thought it would faster.I do have two wins with I guess I can't complane to much


----------



## AGPank

I'm on week 6, no word yet. I picked up another in the classisfieds, sorry no patience. I want to start getting the bow some face time here.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

*Thanks for posting*



hammer head said:


> How are you guys getting all that speed.I am getting 306 29 in draw 313 g grn arrow @ 61 # I like the bow I thought it would faster.I do have two wins with I guess I can't complane to much


I agree Hammer Head your test does differ from some of the reports that I have looked at here on A.T. It's nice that you listed your test results and I'm sure your setup was ready for 3d or hunting everything on the string as needed. That's the speed test most of us look for not the almost naked string test with only a nock or loop ect. THANKS!!


----------



## MAG00

AGPank said:


> I'm on week 6, no word yet. I picked up another in the classisfieds, sorry no patience. I want to start getting the bow some face time here.


I am on week 5 and still waiting. Haven't heard any updates lately.

Anyone know if they are getting cuaght up? Just getting anxious.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

hammer head said:


> How are you guys getting all that speed.I am getting 306 29 in draw 313 g grn arrow @ 61 # I like the bow I thought it would faster.I do have two wins with I guess I can't complane to much


Im set at 29" 62lbs with a 314grain arrow and getting 315fps. I did pick up speed with the saunders cable slide, I think 4 ro 6 fps, cant remember.


----------



## lilcajun

just ordered my Exceed...the wife doesnt know, and she's gonna flip when she finds out! lol :mg:


----------



## dxtshooter4

lilcajun said:


> just ordered my Exceed...the wife doesnt know, and she's gonna flip when she finds out! lol :mg:


I say its always better to ask for forgiveness then permission. LOL
Good luck brother.


----------



## lilcajun

dxtshooter4 said:


> I say its always better to ask for forgiveness then permission. LOL
> Good luck brother.


you got that right!! lol....im gonna try to wait till i get it to tell her something hehehe


----------



## crumbe

*Im all Grins*

Well she finally came down from Ohio.....

My thoughts on this little piece of heaven!!!

The first thing I noticed besides how purdy she is was how well it holds. 
Having already shot and had a 34 I had an idea how the draw should be, but it still amazes me. Probably the best Binary I have ever pulled back. And last but not least....the GRIP...its perfect. I know allot of thought went into this bow and I want Athens to know it was all worth it. In my opinion you have a real winner.

Oh and I cant forget about speed. Michael at Terminal Velocity told me she shot 319 IBO...that is a 28.5" draw and 60 lbs.

I got the sight on it tonight and shot a few arrows in the garage. I hope to go out tomorrow and get it dialed in so I can make a 3D shoot on Sunday.

Here some pics


----------



## rodney482

crumbe said:


> Well she finally came down from Ohio.....
> 
> My thoughts on this little piece of heaven!!!
> 
> The first thing I noticed besides how purdy she is was how well it holds.
> Having already shot and had a 34 I had an idea how the draw should be, but it still amazes me. Probably the best Binary I have ever pulled back. And last but not least....the GRIP...its perfect. I know allot of thought went into this bow and I want Athens to know it was all worth it. In my opinion you have a real winner.
> 
> Oh and I cant forget about speed. Michael at Terminal Velocity told me she shot 319 IBO...that is a 28.5" draw and 60 lbs.
> 
> I got the sight on it tonight and shot a few arrows in the garage. I hope to go out tomorrow and get it dialed in so I can make a 3D shoot on Sunday.
> 
> Here some pics



Is that gunmetal hardware (non bead blasted)?

That looks really good on the gunmetal beadblasted riser!!!


----------



## rocket80

Just about got mine going good here is the pic.


----------



## opivy

MAG00 said:


> I am on week 5 and still waiting. Haven't heard any updates lately.
> 
> Anyone know if they are getting cuaght up? Just getting anxious.


I ordered Feb 2  If you're anxious now then you're just not cut out for this game!


----------



## crumbe

rodney482 said:


> Is that gunmetal hardware (non bead blasted)?
> 
> That looks really good on the gunmetal beadblasted riser!!!


not sure about the bead blasting. When I ordered I asked for all bead blasted. However it ended up it looks sweet. 

I got it all sighted in today. It shoots as good as it looks. Shot it out to 50. 

I love it so much I decided to skip a 34 for hunting and get another eXceed.


----------



## rodney482

crumbe said:


> not sure about the bead blasting. When I ordered I asked for all bead blasted. However it ended up it looks sweet.
> 
> I got it all sighted in today. It shoots as good as it looks. Shot it out to 50.
> 
> I love it so much I decided to skip a 34 for hunting and get another eXceed.


It looks absolutely awesome!!

The exceed is one of the very best bows I have ever shot.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Metalic Bronze/Flame on my Orange eXceed*

Finally got around to putting strings on my bow...Colors match pretty good...

Tom


----------



## 08toxikshooter

ex-wolverine said:


> Finally got around to putting strings on my bow...Colors match pretty good...
> 
> Tom


looks good tom


my exceed got alot of good comments this weekend at the asa shoot in augusta people were constantly asking about who made them and once they felt the grip they wanted to know where to get one from


----------



## Doug10

*Bow*

Wow good lookin rigs guys. Crumbe, did you make the shoot today?

I had another 3d shoot today and still can't believe how impressed I become. I think i found the sweetspot with my arrow setups now with the Linejammers. 

Showed up 15mins late and could not shoot for score but I still shot the fun class from the Open class stakes and put up a 289 which would have taken 3rd, only 1 point out of 2nd.  Cant wait for the next shoot.

THANKS ATHENS!

Doug


----------



## Jayhawk

ex-wolverine said:


> Finally got around to putting strings on my bow...Colors match pretty good...
> 
> Tom


Looks nice Tim. I cannot decide what I want to do for my gunmetal eXceed when it is time change them out.

I am getting 312 out of mine a 63.9 # and 30" draw with a 320 grain arrow.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Strings still holding up?*



Doug10 said:


> Wow good lookin rigs guys. Crumbe, did you make the shoot today?
> 
> I had another 3d shoot today and still can't believe how impressed I become. I think i found the sweetspot with my arrow setups now with the Linejammers.
> 
> Showed up 15mins late and could not shoot for score but I still shot the fun class from the Open class stakes and put up a 289 which would have taken 3rd, only 1 point out of 2nd.  Cant wait for the next shoot.
> 
> THANKS ATHENS!
> 
> Doug


I have Jami's bow done, sending to Bend Oregon tomorrow


----------



## crumbe

Doug10 said:


> Wow good lookin rigs guys. Crumbe, did you make the shoot today?
> 
> I had another 3d shoot today and still can't believe how impressed I become. I think i found the sweetspot with my arrow setups now with the Linejammers.
> 
> Showed up 15mins late and could not shoot for score but I still shot the fun class from the Open class stakes and put up a 289 which would have taken 3rd, only 1 point out of 2nd.  Cant wait for the next shoot.
> 
> THANKS ATHENS!
> 
> Doug


yeah doug...I sure did....


It was my very first 3D shoot..shot at the Kingsboro shoot. I dropped two targets...one was like the fourth target I made a stupid mistake and had my safety off on my release...that arrows is still out there somewhere. I dropped another one on a long shot boar with half its vitals covered by a log I misjudged thought it was closer to 50 and it was more like 43...shot over its back...even with the two 0's I ended up 272 and took 4th place in Open Class...I got 5 11's for the course.

I think I am going to try and make the White Oak shoot in a couple of weeks. Headed to Ohio next weekend...after that I can go if you want to try and make a shoot somewhere.

It was a fun day.


----------



## Doug10

*Funny*

I shot at Kingsboro as well. I actually shot below the 11 ring on that boar but still pulled a 10 on it. Im surprised you didnt run into me. I shot open stakes but like i said earlier they wouldnt let me turn my 289 in. That might be my last shoot at that course. We drove 2 hours to get there just about to be turned away 10 mins after registration closed and still managed to pass groups on the course shooting for score. 

Doug


----------



## crumbe

I started pretty early...and was probably gone before you finished.

Who was the one that wouldnt let you shoot for score??? Lady or a Man??

That score would have put you in Third..one out of Second I think.

What did you think of the course, besides getting there late?? 

I think it was 297/290/274/272


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Jayhawk said:


> Looks nice Tim. I cannot decide what I want to do for my gunmetal eXceed when it is time change them out.
> 
> I am getting 312 out of mine a 63.9 # and 30" draw with a 320 grain arrow.


Wow, Jay that sounds really slow for your draw. Im 315 with a 29" draw and I felt I was on the slow side of this bow.


----------



## headhunter75422

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Wow, Jay that sounds really slow for your draw. Im 315 with a 29" draw and I felt I was on the slow side of this bow.


Thats kinda what I was thinking also. Your really not shooting heavy on your arrow either.


----------



## AGPank

I picked up a used Exceed while I'm waiting on my staff order. This will be my 3d bow, an all black will be my target bow.


----------



## Doug10

*Kingsboro*

The lady was really nice about it and didnt have a problem but the man (vice president I think) said no, so we still paid our money and shot fun class. O well. I liked the course esp. the back 15. I had all 10's and 11's on the back with 1 8. 

Doug


----------



## David Chouinard

*where*

where oh where is my Exceed, this weekend first shoot of the outdoor season.......where oh where is my exceed. should have order a Pearson:darkbeer:


----------



## crumbe

Yeah the back 15 seemed to go good for me except the last 2 or 3

Whats your next shoot?? Are you going to go to the White Oak shoot??


----------



## -bowfreak-

Either my hats I ordered weigh 6 pounds or my Exceed is on its way! Just got my UPS notification.
:banana::hello2::set1_applaud::jam::clap::drummer::jazzmatazzes::wav:epsi::first:
:whoo::clap2::cheer2::nixon::tea::rock-on::rockband:


----------



## opivy

-bowfreak- said:


> Either my hats I ordered weigh 6 pounds or my Exceed is on its way! Just got my UPS notification.
> :banana::hello2::set1_applaud::jam::clap::drummer::jazzmatazzes::wav:epsi::first:
> :whoo::clap2::cheer2::nixon::tea::rock-on::rockband:


When did you order?


----------



## -bowfreak-

opivy said:


> when did you order?


2/5/10


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Either my hats I ordered weigh 6 pounds or my Exceed is on its way! Just got my UPS notification.
> :banana::hello2::set1_applaud::jam::clap::drummer::jazzmatazzes::wav:epsi::first:
> :whoo::clap2::cheer2::nixon::tea::rock-on::rockband:


It would take a 6lbs cap to cover up that freakin melon...


----------



## CutTheLoop

Once upon a time, there was a thread..by whom, I cannot remember.:embara:

The thread had lots of pictures and descriptions as to timing and tuning Athens cams.

If anyone can remember it, or has a shortcut to it...please pass it on.

Or if possible could several of you snap a pic of your cams, from the side view showing their position at rest or full draw?

Replace string an cables this evening. BH and ATA are dead on, but I've gained about 6 lbs in draw weight bottomed out.


Thanks in advance


----------



## -bowfreak-

CutTheLoop said:


> Once upon a time, there was a thread..by whom, I cannot remember.:embara:
> 
> The thread had lots of pictures and descriptions as to timing and tuning Athens cams.
> 
> If anyone can remember it, or has a shortcut to it...please pass it on.
> 
> Or if possible could several of you snap a pic of your cams, from the side view showing their position at rest or full draw?
> 
> Replace string an cables this evening. BH and ATA are dead on, but I've gained about 6 lbs in draw weight bottomed out.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Take them off and measure them just to make sure they are correct lengths. It would seem at first glance that your cables are either short or twisted more than your last set. I suspect your DL is long also if you have gained 6lbs of max draw wt. If you have measured your draw in the past confirm the measurement now. Here is a thread with some pics.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1072683


----------



## nywell

*First Time Out*

I FINALLY got my eXceed set up and shot it. I've had it for almost a month. All I can say is SMOOOOOTH. 
Best bow I have ever shot!


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Take them off and measure them just to make sure they are correct lengths. It would seem at first glance that your cables are either short or twisted more than your last set. I suspect your DL is long also if you have gained 6lbs of max draw wt. If you have measured your draw in the past confirm the measurement now. Here is a thread with some pics.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1072683


Yeah I'd have to agree with freak on this one...Sounds like the cables are either to short or twisted up to much.


----------



## CutTheLoop

-bowfreak- said:


> Take them off and measure them just to make sure they are correct lengths. It would seem at first glance that your cables are either short or twisted more than your last set. I suspect your DL is long also if you have gained 6lbs of max draw wt. If you have measured your draw in the past confirm the measurement now. Here is a thread with some pics.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1072683


Awesome BF...that is in fact the thread I was looking for.:darkbeer:

I suspected as much(cables)... worked on it til late in the evening yesterday, trying to go strictly of getting to exact specs and good "looking" cam rotation.

Didn't get to check DL...by that that time, anyone who could have read a draw check arrow for me was fast asleep.


----------



## J-Daddy

CutTheLoop said:


> Awesome BF...that is in fact the thread I was looking for.:darkbeer:
> 
> I suspected as much(cables)... worked on it til late in the evening yesterday, trying to go strictly of getting to exact specs and good "looking" cam rotation.
> 
> Didn't get to check DL...by that that time, anyone who could have read a draw check arrow for me was fast asleep.


More beer, that's whats needed...Everybody knows you cant do any high quality bow work without a few cool ones in your system. As far as getting it in spec...The brace height is the most important one, sometimes the AtoA length will come up a little short. If it's WAY short you got more work to do but if it's just off by a little I wouldnt worry about it to much, get the brace right and the poundage right and the cams synched and your good to go.


----------



## CHAMPION2

A good investment for cam synch is the CR mirror cam synch tool manufactured by walks with a Gi here on At. I used it on my Elites and Bowtech binaries, and a great investment for twenty some odd dolalrs!




J-Daddy said:


> More beer, that's whats needed...Everybody knows you cant do any high quality bow work without a few cool ones in your system. As far as getting it in spec...The brace height is the most important one, sometimes the AtoA length will come up a little short. If it's WAY short you got more work to do but if it's just off by a little I wouldnt worry about it to much, get the brace right and the poundage right and the cams synched and your good to go.


----------



## CutTheLoop

J-Daddy said:


> More beer, that's whats needed...Everybody knows you cant do any high quality bow work without a few cool ones in your system. As far as getting it in spec...The brace height is the most important one, sometimes the AtoA length will come up a little short. If it's WAY short you got more work to do but if it's just off by a little I wouldnt worry about it to much, get the brace right and the poundage right and the cams synched and your good to go.


note to self:

Pick up more beer on the way home.


----------



## -bowfreak-

CutTheLoop said:


> note to self:
> 
> Pick up more beer on the way home.


You should know this on your own. :doh:


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> A good investment for cam synch is the CR mirror cam synch tool manufactured by walks with a Gi here on At. I used it on my Elites and Bowtech binaries, and a great investment for twenty some odd dolalrs!


Yeah, silly CHAMPION2 talking about buying smoke & mirrors and all that crap when all you need is more beer...Plus you can buy an 18 pack for less than $20. Stop @ store, buy 18 pack, go home, kick the dog and wife then lock yourself in the bow room, drink 18 pack then get to tuning...That bow will be perfect by morning.:darkbeer:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Alcohol and bows dont mix with me. Last time I drank and messed with archery equipment I stuck an arrow in my moms window pain of her dining room.





J-Daddy said:


> Yeah, silly CHAMPION2 talking about buying smoke & mirrors and all that crap when all you need is more beer...Plus you can buy an 18 pack for less than $20. Stop @ store, buy 18 pack, go home, kick the dog and wife then lock yourself in the bow room, drink 18 pack then get to tuning...That bow will be perfect by morning.:darkbeer:


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> Alcohol and bows dont mix with me. Last time I drank and messed with archery equipment I stuck an arrow in my moms window pain of her dining room.


Lightweight..............:croc:


----------



## CHAMPION2

These days I am a lightweight, but when that happened I was a seasoned vet. How many other guys could of hit the window pane without shooting right through the window outside?:shade:




-bowfreak- said:


> Lightweight..............:croc:


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> These days I am a lightweight, but when that happened I was a seasoned vet. How many other guys could of hit the window pane without shooting right through the window outside?:shade:


 You got me on that one. :darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> These days I am a lightweight, but when that happened I was a seasoned vet. How many other guys could of hit the window pane without shooting right through the window outside?:shade:


Touche'


----------



## 90-tcom

*What kind of speed @ 55#'s ?*

Thinking of ordering an Exceed and was wondering what kind of speed I can expect w/ a 28" draw, 330 gr arrow @ 55#'s. I shoot ASA and looking for mid 280's.
Thanks


----------



## CutTheLoop

CHAMPION2 said:


> These days I am a lightweight, but when that happened I was a seasoned vet. How many other guys could of hit the window pane without shooting right through the window outside?:shade:


Been there... thing is, I wish the arrow had gone through the window, when you go through the frame the window no workie no more.:embara:


----------



## n2bows45

90-tcom said:


> Thinking of ordering an Exceed and was wondering what kind of speed I can expect w/ a 28" draw, 330 gr arrow @ 55#'s. I shoot ASA and looking for mid 280's.
> Thanks


I don't have an Exceed yet but have the 34 and its shooting 284 at 58lbs with a 305 grain arrow at 28 draw length. The Exceed should be about the same.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

90-tcom said:


> Thinking of ordering an Exceed and was wondering what kind of speed I can expect w/ a 28" draw, 330 gr arrow @ 55#'s. I shoot ASA and looking for mid 280's.
> Thanks



You might hit low 280's with that set up. I would believe if you where 5gr/lb @28dl you would get 305 or so. Im at 29dl and get 315fps at 5gr/lb set up. It would be in that ball park.


----------



## 90-tcom

*Exceed speed*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> You might hit low 280's with that set up. I would believe if you where 5gr/lb @28dl you would get 305 or so. Im at 29dl and get 315fps at 5gr/lb set up. It would be in that ball park.


Is the Accomplice any faster ?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

90-tcom said:


> Is the Accomplice any faster ?


Not really they will both be about the same speed. Not many bows that will get you mid 280's shooting 11lbs lite of the 5lbs/gr. But the Exceed will get you close. Somebody will post you some numbers sooner or later on this thread that has a 28" set up.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

90-tcom said:


> Thinking of ordering an Exceed and was wondering what kind of speed I can expect w/ a 28" draw, 330 gr arrow @ 55#'s. I shoot ASA and looking for mid 280's.
> Thanks


high 270s low 280s 

28.5in draw 55 lbs and a 335 grain arrow and i was hitting 287


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Just called for my bow.. still another 2 weeks.. wait time is 8 weeks.. 
I cant wait to shoot it thow..


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Diamondgirl27 said:


> Just called for my bow.. still another 2 weeks.. wait time is 8 weeks..
> I cant wait to shoot it thow..


i know its hard to wait but it is well worth it..

I waited 9 and i am more than happy with it


----------



## redhookred1

*28"*

28" DL 350gr. arrow 60# = 300fps!
Thats what I am getting out of my eXceed:shade:


----------



## fishcatcher

28.5 dl at #60 shooting 303 grains at 307 out of mine.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Poll, of sorts...

Bowfreak and I have been back n forth trying to nail down something.

I have searched through about every pic on this thread, trying to determine the "correct" cable routing for the Exceed as well as the position of the Saunders slide.

Yesterday, we, I had come to the conclusion that the top cable(coming through the limb fork) was nearest the cable rod, and the short slot of the Saunders guide was closest to the shooter...if I'm reading bowfreaks posts correctly.

However; he just received his 300 today and on his, the lower cable routes closer to the cable rod.



Can anyone reading this offer an opinion, or confirm the routing of your upper cable?

Thanks in advance.

I was originally going off of this picture from the Athens site... looks like upper cable is inside to me.


----------



## XX78Dad

CTL - The top cable goes thru the front cable slot and that is the long slot.


----------



## -bowfreak-

CutTheLoop said:


> Poll, of sorts...
> 
> Bowfreak and I have been back n forth trying to nail down something.
> 
> I have searched through about every pic on this thread, trying to determine the "correct" cable routing for the Exceed as well as the position of the Saunders slide.
> 
> Yesterday, we, I had come to the conclusion that the top cable(coming through the limb fork) was nearest the cable rod, and the short slot of the Saunders guide was closest to the shooter...if I'm reading bowfreaks posts correctly.
> 
> However; he just received his 300 today and on his, the lower cable routes closer to the cable rod.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone reading this offer an opinion, or confirm the routing of your upper cable?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I was originally going off of this picture from the Athens site... looks like upper cable is inside to me.



CTL......I am starting to wonder if it even matters?

This Slaved Dual cam system uses 2 identical cams.....maybe the cross in the center and it doesn't matter which is which? If you are shooting a Hybrid or a single it is pretty obvious when you have it jacked up.....maybe for this system it doesn't matter? 

Here is hoping someone can shed a bit of light on this for us....

:ear:


----------



## headhunter75422

Jimmy I will give you a call.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

cut the loop what i always go by is take the slide off and see how the cables sit at rest with out the slide on them and then put the slide on with the cables stationed the same way but just spread apart where they are not touchin


----------



## fishcatcher

ctl on my bow it's the same as the picture you posted. hope that help.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Just fiddled with mine a bit. 31 3/8" measured draw, 61# shot a 456 gr. arrow 271. I only slapped on a rest and a loop. Have no idea how far out of whack the rest is....I didn't even eyeball it yet.....just wanted to fire a few arrows.

Love the bow.:shade::shade:


----------



## vonhogslayer

hey freak where are you in ky ??


----------



## dxtshooter4

*Cut the Loop*



dxtshooter4 said:


> Sorry guys got home for the 2nd leg IBO NWTC and I was spent and had to go to work in the morning. Then after work I had to head out and set up turkey camp, I just got back. The shoot went good I had fun didnt place but still was getting used to the eXceed. Shot a 348 with 11 x's I thought I did good only had one dirt nap so it was a good day. But here they are new pics of the " Storm Tropper 300 "


Here is some pics of mine on page 38 or 39 dont know if it will help I can post some more pics if you like. But this is out the box. The cables cross on bottom of slide. Outter cable on the outside and inter cable inside if that helps. let me know bud.


----------



## -bowfreak-

vonhogslayer said:


> hey freak where are you in ky ??


NE KY. Grayson


----------



## rodney482

dxtshooter4 said:


> Here is some pics of mine on page 38 or 39 dont know if it will help I can post some more pics if you like. But this is out the box. The cables cross on bottom of slide. Outter cable on the outside and inter cable inside if that helps. let me know bud.


CTl.

Routing...Saunders will be upside down when properly installed.

the cable coming off the top that is closest to the riser will go in the long slot and the cables will cross below the bar.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CutTheLoop

rodney482 said:


> CTl.
> 
> Routing...Saunders will be upside down when properly installed.
> 
> the cable coming off the top that is closest to the riser will go in the long slot and the cables will cross below the bar.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That is currently how I have mine installed. top cable inner, long slot forward...however; the cables are binding where they cross, at rest and more so at full draw. Install the slide "backwards" leaves a credit card thickness space between them.


----------



## CutTheLoop

-bowfreak- said:


> CTL......I am starting to wonder if it even matters?
> 
> This Slaved Dual cam system uses 2 identical cams.....maybe the cross in the center and it doesn't matter which is which? If you are shooting a Hybrid or a single it is pretty obvious when you have it jacked up.....maybe for this system it doesn't matter?
> 
> Here is hoping someone can shed a bit of light on this for us....
> 
> :ear:


Just saw this post....

Funny thing is, other day after I had swapped out string and cables, I had the cables reversed as to which is against the rod, and the slide fir properly, with no binding... not that the cables are "correct", the slide binds the cables when installed "correctly".

my bow is in bizarro world right now. :embara:


----------



## jaredc

*Exceed 300 with nock right tear*

I am hoping that someone will be able to help me out. I just recieved an exceed 300 and I have a nock right tear that is driving me crazy. When I move my rest out far to the left I can get a bullet hole but it is over an inch from the riser. My bow does have a fair amount of cam lean which I am not exactly crazy about and suspect that this is the problem. I have tried two different rests, two different styles of release aids, 3 different arrows, and umpteen different hand positions on the bow and I continue to get the right tear. I have shot at 3, 6, 9, and even 15 feet with no luck at all. I am sure that it isn't my setup or contact because I load the arrow into my katera xl and get a perfect bullet hole. I have owned an elite in the past and they had a very similar problem which was fixed by swaping limbs or using different spacers on the axles. I haven't tried swaping limbs yet and to my knowledge athens doesn't have a shim kit. I have also wondering about the cable routing as the saunders slide is backwards from any other bow that I have used. Any help would be appreciated as I am out of ideas and my patience with this bow is wearing very thin.


----------



## XX78Dad

jaredc said:


> I am hoping that someone will be able to help me out. I just recieved an exceed 300 and I have a nock right tear that is driving me crazy. When I move my rest out far to the left I can get a bullet hole but it is over an inch from the riser. My bow does have a fair amount of cam lean which I am not exactly crazy about and suspect that this is the problem. I have tried two different rests, two different styles of release aids, 3 different arrows, and umpteen different hand positions on the bow and I continue to get the right tear. I have shot at 3, 6, 9, and even 15 feet with no luck at all. I am sure that it isn't my setup or contact because I load the arrow into my katera xl and get a perfect bullet hole. I have owned an elite in the past and they had a very similar problem which was fixed by swaping limbs or using different spacers on the axles. I haven't tried swaping limbs yet and to my knowledge athens doesn't have a shim kit. I have also wondering about the cable routing as the saunders slide is backwards from any other bow that I have used. Any help would be appreciated as I am out of ideas and my patience with this bow is wearing very thin.


Jared
Are you a member of the Athens Forum? They have a Tech section where you will get some good input on your problem. Give it a try at ATHENSARCHERY.com
Hope you figure it out.


----------



## rocket80

With the limb twist going on that does sound like in need of some limb swap action.


----------



## Beastmaster

Take an arrow and put it against the cam. How much is it off parallel with the string and how bad is it compared to the string?

-Steve


----------



## ex-wolverine

*All of my eXceeds cross the center of the string at the nock point*



Beastmaster said:


> Take an arrow and put it against the cam. How much is it off parallel with the string and how bad is it compared to the string?
> 
> -Steve


Is that what yours does Steve

Tom


----------



## Beastmaster

Mine has this tiny lean at rest. It's typical of binary cams. 

I believe that JaredC's situation is a worse case where upper/lower limbs need to be swapped with each other. 

-Steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ex-wolverine

*PM comming at you*



Beastmaster said:


> Mine has this tiny lean at rest. It's typical of binary cams.
> 
> I believe that JaredC's situation is a worse case where upper/lower limbs need to be swapped with each other.
> 
> -Steve
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tom


----------



## jaredc

If I lay an arrow on my top cam on the draw stop side, the arrow crosses the string by the time it is at the dloop.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Target shooters...


Friend of mine is selling a Sure-Loc Supreme 400 and 3rd axis leveler if anyone may be looking for one.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1209226


----------



## Bohica

If everything stays on schedule, I'll be at Athens later this month. Hopefully I can get a look at the fade colors in person and know exactly which one I'll order. Heck, maybe I'll even be ready to order ($$$) .


----------



## Doug10

*Results!*

Another shoot today. Had a great time picking the ticks off :thumbs_do

Bow was GREAT! Got a chance yesterday day to stretch her out to 60-65 yards with Linejammer arrows and stacked them nicely in a 4" circle. Today shoot went decent, im still adjusting to the Open class from Bowhunter class in the beginning of the season. I managed another top 3 today squeeking out 2nd place with a 0 on one target ukey: It happened to be the last one at that. 3 4 yard misjudgment at 50 yards is a killer.

Something I have noticed with the bow that I think is note worthy, I started the season shooting X Cutters but i recently switched over to Linejammers and the difference in grouping at a distance was night and day. I really find that mine favors the Linejammer and CXL spines for 3d. I dont think you can go wrong with either, but at the same time I am not taking anything away from GT. My bow is 60lb currently at around 58, 27-1/4 arrow length with a 29.1" draw and with X Cutters I was

28" arrow, 110 on the nose, 3xFlex Fletch Flash vanes with pins on the tail. .250 spine

Now...

27-1/4, 100 on the nose, 3xflex fletch flash vanes with pins on the tail. .398 spine out of the box (i think)

Maybe this will give someone something to try.

And once again, i have to take a second to thank Athens for a great piece, great customer support, and great representatives here on AT (Rodney)

Also have to thank Ex-Wolverine for giving my Exceed an overhaul and a haulin set of strings. Wish I had a dealer like that close by. 

Doug


----------



## CHAMPION2

Mine is shipping today. Hope I dont experience similar issues!!





jaredc said:


> I am hoping that someone will be able to help me out. I just recieved an exceed 300 and I have a nock right tear that is driving me crazy. When I move my rest out far to the left I can get a bullet hole but it is over an inch from the riser. My bow does have a fair amount of cam lean which I am not exactly crazy about and suspect that this is the problem. I have tried two different rests, two different styles of release aids, 3 different arrows, and umpteen different hand positions on the bow and I continue to get the right tear. I have shot at 3, 6, 9, and even 15 feet with no luck at all. I am sure that it isn't my setup or contact because I load the arrow into my katera xl and get a perfect bullet hole. I have owned an elite in the past and they had a very similar problem which was fixed by swaping limbs or using different spacers on the axles. I haven't tried swaping limbs yet and to my knowledge athens doesn't have a shim kit. I have also wondering about the cable routing as the saunders slide is backwards from any other bow that I have used. Any help would be appreciated as I am out of ideas and my patience with this bow is wearing very thin.


----------



## J-Daddy

jaredc said:


> I am hoping that someone will be able to help me out. I just recieved an exceed 300 and I have a nock right tear that is driving me crazy. When I move my rest out far to the left I can get a bullet hole but it is over an inch from the riser. My bow does have a fair amount of cam lean which I am not exactly crazy about and suspect that this is the problem. I have tried two different rests, two different styles of release aids, 3 different arrows, and umpteen different hand positions on the bow and I continue to get the right tear. I have shot at 3, 6, 9, and even 15 feet with no luck at all. I am sure that it isn't my setup or contact because I load the arrow into my katera xl and get a perfect bullet hole. I have owned an elite in the past and they had a very similar problem which was fixed by swaping limbs or using different spacers on the axles. I haven't tried swaping limbs yet and to my knowledge athens doesn't have a shim kit. I have also wondering about the cable routing as the saunders slide is backwards from any other bow that I have used. Any help would be appreciated as I am out of ideas and my patience with this bow is wearing very thin.


Normaly I would say it's a spine issue but if you've tried numerous spined arrows and tip weights I dont guess that's it. These bows do like a really heavy spined arrow, keep that inmind. 
As far as the cam lean, you say yours has alot in it...I've never seen alot of lean in any Athens bow, honestly they seem to have less lean than most all of the binary cam bows out there...Might be a limb issue. I'd first try switching the limbs around and see if it changes anything, if not I'd call Wes ASAP @ Athens and send the bow back in for him to look at it.


----------



## Doug10

*Problems*

I know that Pearson guys were having this problem on the Advantage until they shaved the little nubs off the string stopper and that solved a great many few of them. I would have never believed something so small could make a difference but I did mine on the athens the day I got it just for precautionary measures. 

I have lean at full draw but has no ill effect on anything. I had a Elite Synergy that was the same way with also no ill effects on performance. 

Doug


----------



## rodney482

jaredc said:


> If I lay an arrow on my top cam on the draw stop side, the arrow crosses the string by the time it is at the dloop.


Could you possibly have someone snap a photo of you at full draw.

I have never seen an Athens with bad cam lean.

It makes me wonder if you have a bad limb,,,twisting.


----------



## CutTheLoop

jaredc said:


> If I lay an arrow on my top cam on the draw stop side, the arrow crosses the string by the time it is at the dloop.


Same here.


----------



## asashooter

*Athens eXceed 300*

I think athens needs to send me more arrows


----------



## CHAMPION2

Any of you Athens guys using the Bow Rattler string stopper on your Exceed 300? If so which model works best for this bow? I havent recieved my Exceed yet so wasnt sure. Looks like the Athens factory suppressor uses an offset attachment.


----------



## jaredc

jaredc said:


> I am hoping that someone will be able to help me out. I just recieved an exceed 300 and I have a nock right tear that is driving me crazy. When I move my rest out far to the left I can get a bullet hole but it is over an inch from the riser. My bow does have a fair amount of cam lean which I am not exactly crazy about and suspect that this is the problem. I have tried two different rests, two different styles of release aids, 3 different arrows, and umpteen different hand positions on the bow and I continue to get the right tear. I have shot at 3, 6, 9, and even 15 feet with no luck at all. I am sure that it isn't my setup or contact because I load the arrow into my katera xl and get a perfect bullet hole. I have owned an elite in the past and they had a very similar problem which was fixed by swaping limbs or using different spacers on the axles. I haven't tried swaping limbs yet and to my knowledge athens doesn't have a shim kit. I have also wondering about the cable routing as the saunders slide is backwards from any other bow that I have used. Any help would be appreciated as I am out of ideas and my patience with this bow is wearing very thin.


Just thought I would give everyone and update of what I have done. Last night I set my rest at 7/8" out from the riser and shot a couple of arrows through paper to show how bad my tear was. In order to correct this tear I had to move my rest out to 1 1/8 to 1 1/4" from the riser to correct the tear. Last night I swapped out my limbs, set my rest back at 7/8" from the riser and now I get bullets. I have also talked to others that have found the same thing with switching the limbs which makes sense as elite had the same problems on some of their bows. I have attatched a pic of my old tears which are circled in black and the new bullet holes. Other than the limb swap, I have changed nothing. I am much happier now that I have enough windage in my sight to shoot the bow and look forward to getting out to the field.


----------



## CutTheLoop

jaredc said:


> Just thought I would give everyone and update of what I have done. Last night I set my rest at 7/8" out from the riser and shot a couple of arrows through paper to show how bad my tear was. In order to correct this tear I had to move my rest out to 1 1/8 to 1 1/4" from the riser to correct the tear. Last night I swapped out my limbs, set my rest back at 7/8" from the riser and now I get bullets. I have also talked to others that have found the same thing with switching the limbs which makes sense as elite had the same problems on some of their bows. I have attatched a pic of my old tears which are circled in black and the new bullet holes. Other than the limb swap, I have changed nothing. I am much happier now that I have enough windage in my sight to shoot the bow and look forward to getting out to the field.


:thumbs_up

The circled tears look very similar to mine(thought it was just because I'm a finger plucker)

Will try the limb swap this weekend. Thanks for the info Jared.


----------



## David Chouinard

*asashooter*

Athens just needs top send me my bow with correct limbs in Place:darkbeer:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Nice. Glad you solved the issue by swapping the limbs. On a new Athens Exceed 300 coming from the factory thou should we really have to do this? Im hoping its not the case when mine arrives.


----------



## -bowfreak-

David Chouinard said:


> Athens just needs top send me my bow with correct limbs in Place:darkbeer:





CHAMPION2 said:


> Nice. Glad you solved the issue by swapping the limbs. On a new Athens Exceed 300 coming from the factory thou should we really have to do this? Im hoping its not the case when mine arrives.


Athens can't paper tune or walk back tune every bow from the factory. That is what would have to happen to make sure this never cropped up. Every once in a while you will have a problem bow. This is the exception to the rule for the Exceed. I have not heard of any others having this issue from the factory? FWIW, my Exceed tunes right down the middle.....my 34 tunes just a tad left.


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> Nice. Glad you solved the issue by swapping the limbs. On a new Athens Exceed 300 coming from the factory thou should we really have to do this? Im hoping its not the case when mine arrives.


I dont think anyone is saying this is a common problem with any of the Athens bows...First time I've heard of anyone having to do it on an Accomplice or an eXceed. I had heard of it happening numerous times with Elites over the past few years and with numerous PSE X-Forces where the limbs would have to be swapped around to get them to tune. It's been very common knowledge on here and on Elite's forum that alot of people have had to do this on GTO's, GT500's, XLR's and Z28's but it's never stopped people from buying them and enjoying the bows once they have it fixed. 
Should it happen???? No
Is it a minor pain to have to work on a new bow??? Yes
If it does happen is it worth the 10mins of work it takes to swap them around??? Yes I would think so.

Oh and dont take it like I was taking a shot at Elite...They make a good bow and I'm not bashing them "I've owned 3 of them in the past", just making a point that stuff like this can and has happened in the past.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Some of the 2008.5 Elites had the same problem although all mine tuned close to center. 





-bowfreak- said:


> Athens can't paper tune or walk back tune
> 
> 
> 
> every bow from the factory. That is what would have to happen to make sure this never cropped up. Every once in a while you will have a problem bow. This is the exception to the rule for the Exceed. I have not heard of any others having this issue from the factory? FWIW, my Exceed tunes right down the middle.....my 34 tunes just a tad left.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Yep its minor. The inconvience for me is not having a bow press to do alot of my own work. 





J-Daddy said:


> I dont think anyone is saying this is a common problem with any of the Athens bows...First time I've heard of anyone having to do it on an Accomplice or an eXceed. I had heard of it happening numerous times with Elites over the past few years and with numerous PSE X-Forces where the limbs would have to be swapped around to get them to tune. It's been very common knowledge on here and on Elite's forum that alot of people have had to do this on GTO's, GT500's, XLR's and Z28's but it's never stopped people from buying them and enjoying the bows once they have it fixed.
> Should it happen???? No
> Is it a minor pain to have to work on a new bow??? Yes
> If it does happen is it worth the 10mins of work it takes to swap them around??? Yes I would think so.


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> Some of the 2008.5 Elites had the same problem although all mine tuned close to center.


Sorry, I wasn't clear with my last post. It is the first issue I have heard of with the Exceed. I have heard this happen on many bows. Matter of fact, I bought a 737 that had issues off the shelf....that is the first thing Hoyt told the tech to do is to swap the limbs around.

Also.....I am not trying to downplay the issue. It would absolutely suck if it was mine. I just don't think it is a common problem and I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear with my last post. It is the first issue I have heard of with the Exceed. I have heard this happen on many bows. Matter of fact, I bought a 737 that had issues off the shelf....that is the first thing Hoyt told the tech to do is to swap the limbs around.
> 
> Also.....I am not trying to downplay the issue. It would absolutely suck if it was mine. I just don't think it is a common problem and I don't think you have anything to worry about.


I had a Hoyt 737 that I never could get to shoot right for me...I still like Hoyt bows but I about pulled my hair out with that one.


----------



## jaredc

Well I am glad that swapping the limbs is all I had to do to fix the issue. I assure you that my Exceed is not the only one doing this and I just hope that the limb swap will fix the issue for others. I made this post to try to help people that have been sending me PM's who are having the same troubles. I am not trying to bash Athens, just trying to help others out.


----------



## -bowfreak-

jaredc said:


> Well I am glad that swapping the limbs is all I had to do to fix the issue. I assure you that my Exceed is not the only one doing this and I just hope that the limb swap will fix the issue for others. I made this post to try to help people that have been sending me PM's who are having the same troubles. I am not trying to bash Athens, just trying to help others out.


Who else has had this issue?


----------



## crumbe

jaredc said:


> Well I am glad that swapping the limbs is all I had to do to fix the issue.  I assure you that my Exceed is not the only one doing this and I just hope that the limb swap will fix the issue for others. I made this post to try to help people that have been sending me PM's who are having the same troubles. I am not trying to bash Athens, just trying to help others out.


I am curious also....this is the first I have heard of any problems like this and I know someone that has sold a bunch of them with no problems.

Just wondering??


----------



## gobblemg

No problems at all with mine. Perferct bullet hole the very first time I shot it thru paper.


----------



## CutTheLoop

-bowfreak- said:


> Who else has had this issue?


While I have not swapped my limbs around(yet), I do(and have had) have the severe outside center shot... for now, I just walk-back tune it out, closest I can get and have a very well shooting arrow is just over 7/8" after doing some spine and draw weight tweaking.

Prior to the tuning-fest I've recently been through, mine centered at 1 1/4" , I just discounted it, thinking it was the nature of a finger shot.


I have it shooting great again, so I am holding off on trying the limb swap experiment.

And no, I don't take Jared's post as bashing...sharing these, no matter how rare, tuning and fit idiosyncrasies between shooters, is sometimes necessary to build on. 
If nothing else, may help some realize they aren't going crazy.

As in life... there are no stupid questions.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Who else has had this issue?


I'd like to hear from some more people who've had it too...If it's wide spread we all need to know about it so if someone comes to one us with the problem we know what to tell them...Plus I'm sure Rodney, Jason & Wes would like to know about it also.


----------



## Jayhawk

jaredc said:


> Just thought I would give everyone and update of what I have done. Last night I set my rest at 7/8" out from the riser and shot a couple of arrows through paper to show how bad my tear was. In order to correct this tear I had to move my rest out to 1 1/8 to 1 1/4" from the riser to correct the tear. Last night I swapped out my limbs, set my rest back at 7/8" from the riser and now I get bullets. I have also talked to others that have found the same thing with switching the limbs which makes sense as elite had the same problems on some of their bows. I have attatched a pic of my old tears which are circled in black and the new bullet holes. Other than the limb swap, I have changed nothing. I am much happier now that I have enough windage in my sight to shoot the bow and look forward to getting out to the field.


I wonder if this would correct the opposite. Rest is way inside to get a bullet hole. I will have to try this out.


----------



## jaredc

J-Daddy said:


> I'd like to hear from some more people who've had it too...If it's wide spread we all need to know about it so if someone comes to one us with the problem we know what to tell them...Plus I'm sure Rodney, Jason & Wes would like to know about it also.


I never said that this issue is widespread I just stated that I wasn't the only one with this problem. I am not about to list names of people who do not wish to air dirty laundry on AT because I respect their wishes. I am trying my best to let people know a possible solution to a problem should they be struggling as I have been and that is all. Wes does know about my situation and I called him today to let him know what I did to deal with it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

CutTheLoop said:


> While I have not swapped my limbs around(yet), I do(and have had) have the severe outside center shot... for now, I just walk-back tune it out, closest I can get and have a very well shooting arrow is just over 7/8" after doing some spine and draw weight tweaking.
> 
> Prior to the tuning-fest I've recently been through, mine centered at 1 1/4" , I just discounted it, thinking it was the nature of a finger shot.
> 
> 
> I have it shooting great again, so I am holding off on trying the limb swap experiment.
> 
> And no, I don't take Jared's post as bashing...sharing these, no matter how rare, tuning and fit idiosyncrasies between shooters, is sometimes necessary to build on.
> If nothing else, may help some realize they aren't going crazy.
> 
> As in life... there are no stupid questions.


I didn't take it as a bash either. I am just asking....who else has had this issue? He said numerous people so I am curious. Because if it truly is numerous people and not just a few isolated incidents it is much more of an issue. It is kinda like limb problems.....everyone has limb failures. When they are repetitive and popping up left and right it is an issue.



jaredc said:


> I never said that this issue is widespread I just stated that I wasn't the only one with this problem. I am not about to list names of people who do not wish to air dirty laundry on AT because I respect their wishes. I am trying my best to let people know a possible solution to a problem should they be struggling as I have been and that is all. Wes does know about my situation and I called him today to let him know what I did to deal with it.


Fair enough. I just saw this after I posted.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Guys Dont beat up on JARDEC*

I told him to swap the limbs...PM me if you have questions and I will tell why

Thanks

Tom


----------



## J-Daddy

jaredc said:


> I never said that this issue is widespread I just stated that I wasn't the only one with this problem. I am not about to list names of people who do not wish to air dirty laundry on AT because I respect their wishes. I am trying my best to let people know a possible solution to a problem should they be struggling as I have been and that is all. Wes does know about my situation and I called him today to let him know what I did to deal with it.


Woah there cowboy, I think what I asked/said was taken out of context here...Dont take it like I was calling you out or saying that you had made an issue up or anything like that. I hadnt heard of this issue other than what you just posted, hadnt heard anyone else saying anything about it or anything...Athens isnt perfect, anyone can have an issue. So I'm sorry if I offended you or anyone else, trust me when I say that was never my intention I was just looking for some info like everyone else. We're all buddies here.


----------



## jaredc

ex-wolverine said:


> I told him to swap the limbs...PM me if you have questions and I will tell why
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Thanks for all your help Tom everything seems great now. Athens is very fortunate to have someone with your expertise on their field staff, and your tips that you share on AT are appreciated. This post is in now way a poke at others, just happy that someone was able to help me out. Cheers!


----------



## J-Daddy

jaredc said:


> Thanks for all your help Tom everything seems great now. Athens is very fortunate to have someone with your expertise on their field staff, and your tips that you share on AT are appreciated. This post is in now way a poke at others, just happy that someone was able to help me out. Cheers!


Tom is a good guy and I agree that Athens is fortunate to have him on the staff...I'm glad he got you up and going man.


----------



## jaredc

J-Daddy said:


> Tom is a good guy and I agree that Athens is fortunate to have him on the staff...I'm glad he got you up and going man.


Thanks J-Daddy, and no you didn't offend me with your post... and my post was not intended to be a shot in your direction. The bow is fixed and now it is time to enjoy it.

Jared


----------



## J-Daddy

We're all good bro....Now I think for next year I'll need me a new eXceed and set it up for Field shoots, never shot Field before but it looks like fun. Heck I might go crazy, catch a plane next year and fly out and shoot the Redding Trail Shoot.


----------



## CutTheLoop

J-Daddy said:


> We're all good bro....Now I think for next year I'll need me a new *eXceed and set it up for Field shoots,* never shot Field before but it looks like fun. Heck I might go crazy, catch a plane next year and fly out and shoot the Redding Trail Shoot.



Same here... I have shot a couple Field events and had a blast. I think I like it more mostly for getting to shoot a LOT more arrows per round.

I will hit a couple this year, and who knows... I may dedicate all of next season the Field and take a break from 3D.


----------



## J-Daddy

CutTheLoop said:


> Same here... I have shot a couple Field events and had a blast. I think I like it more mostly for getting to shoot a LOT more arrows per round.
> 
> I will hit a couple this year, and who knows... I may dedicate all of next season the Field and take a break from 3D.


What arrow setup would you shoot for Field that wouldnt cost a million dollars a dozen??


----------



## RamRock

J-Daddy said:


> What arrow setup would you shoot for Field that wouldnt cost a million dollars a dozen??


GT Ul pro hunters w pin bishings/Easton G-pin nocks, Easton Tite-flight 1.8,s weight -matched/Squared,, and the Point of your choosing, thats what im going to try out this year j,I TOO hate to justify 300$+/doz arrows!, THESE should cost about 140$ when im done MINUS the AWSOME WRAPPS ill be putting on them,, BUT ill let you know how they do!


----------



## CutTheLoop

J-Daddy said:


> What arrow setup would you shoot for Field that wouldnt cost a million dollars a dozen??


I recently built some Maxima 3D selects to "get my feet wet" with, if I get serious, probably an ACE, or X10 if I won the the lottery 


Get pretty good flight with Maxima selects, and similar with Gold Tip UL.


----------



## J-Daddy

Heck didnt Levi Morgan just win Redding shooting GT ProHunters?? Yeah I'm not shelling out $200 or more for a dozen arrows, I was thinking something along the lines of the GoldTips if I shoot some next year.


----------



## RamRock

J-Daddy said:


> Heck didnt Levi Morgan just win Redding shooting GT ProHunters?? Yeah I'm not shelling out $200 or more for a dozen arrows, I was thinking something along the lines of the GoldTips if I shoot some next year.


Yep,they are as good of an Arrow as you build them, ALSO if there good enough for Chance B for WORLD fita events that tells you somthing there also,and He was shooting Pro-Tours last year.


----------



## CHAMPION2

My Athens Exceed is in. I will have it in hand Monday when Jayhawk swings through Grand Forks. Of course with the crazy weather the last few days who knows?? Snow in May even in ND is not typical!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Just got my Exceed setup. I haven't fine tuned anything but put all accessories on, roughed in peep and shot through paper once to check.

Dl:31"
Wt.:60lb on the dot
419 gr. XT hunter-279 fps
444 gr. XT hunter-269 fps
456 gr. CT Whitetail-265 fps

My chrony is 10 FPS slower than Terminal Velocity. If TV is correct, Exceed is dead on IBO.


----------



## sjb3

What color did you get bowfreak?


----------



## -bowfreak-

sjb3 said:


> What color did you get bowfreak?


All black


----------



## sjb3

My friend has an all black with carbon fiber limbs. Sharp looking bows.


----------



## -bowfreak-

sjb3 said:


> My friend has an all black with carbon fiber limbs. Sharp looking bows.


Well....I should have said a Standard Exceed. Black with Carbon Fiber limbs. :teeth:


----------



## sjb3

Bowfreak,
How are your shooters doing with the back tension?


----------



## -bowfreak-

*Had to get back to work so I could respond......*

.....since our internet has been down most of the weekend. The floods here in KY have wrecked a bunch of stuff.....including the phone service, DSL and cell phones. My cell phone hasn't worked in my hometown for over a week.



-bowfreak- said:


> Just got my Exceed setup. I haven't fine tuned anything but put all accessories on, roughed in peep and shot through paper once to check.
> 
> Dl:31"
> Wt.:60lb on the dot
> 419 gr. XT hunter-279 fps
> 444 gr. XT hunter-269 fps
> 456 gr. CT Whitetail-265 fps
> 
> My chrony is 10 FPS slower than Terminal Velocity. If TV is correct, Exceed is dead on IBO.


I checked my chronograph yesterday in good natural lighting outside and it read 7 FPS faster. Which is pretty darn close to IBO.

The 444 gr. XT shot 276 fps. I am happy with it. :darkbeer:



sjb3 said:


> Bowfreak,
> How are your shooters doing with the back tension?


We shot yesterday evening. One of my kids shot the release all evening. He cranked it off a few times but overall was doing real well with it. From 10 yards or less he can shoot it correctly nearly every time. I gave it to him to take home a practice with. The kid shoots a ton of arrows a week. I just made him promise to me that he put his puncher up and stick with the BT all summer. He is a good kid and is going to be a great shot. He absolutely loves shooting a bow.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> We shot yesterday evening. One of my kids shot the release all evening. He cranked it off a few times but overall was doing real well with it. From 10 yards or less he can shoot it correctly nearly every time. I gave it to him to take home a practice with. The kid shoots a ton of arrows a week. I just made him promise to me that he put his puncher up and stick with the BT all summer. He is a good kid and is going to be a great shot. He absolutely loves shooting a bow.


Good to hear it's working out for him...And if he'll stick with it all summer he'll be kicking your arse before long. 
I wish someone would have handed me a back tension release many years ago and made me learn it, I'd be alot better shot today if they would have.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Good to hear it's working out for him...And if he'll stick with it all summer he'll be kicking your arse before long.
> I wish someone would have handed me a back tension release many years ago and made me learn it, I'd be alot better shot today if they would have.


You aren't joking. I wish someone would have MADE me shoot one. 

He is going to be good. From 20 yards in he does well.....at 10-15 he is dangerous. It wouldn't take much to beat me anyway. :lol:

I had the Exceed up there yesterday and it is 1/2" longer DL and that take s a little getting used to......and I have a new hinge, Carter Atension, I am shooting and I set it up super slow. I would make a good shot on a target and then follow it up with an 8 the next time. :dontknow: I just need to shoot this new combo some to get used to it.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Nice. I plan on shooting my Exceed at 61 lbs, 30" draw with a 439 grain arrow for hunting. By your numbers Bowfreak I should be right at 268-269 fps. 
Maybe I will hit 270 if I can get 62-63 lbs out of the limbs.




-bowfreak- said:


> .....since our internet has been down most of the weekend. The floods here in KY have wrecked a bunch of stuff.....including the phone service, DSL and cell phones. My cell phone hasn't worked in my hometown for over a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my chronograph yesterday in good natural lighting outside and it read 7 FPS faster. Which is pretty darn close to IBO.
> 
> The 444 gr. XT shot 276 fps. I am happy with it. :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> We shot yesterday evening. One of my kids shot the release all evening. He cranked it off a few times but overall was doing real well with it. From 10 yards or less he can shoot it correctly nearly every time. I gave it to him to take home a practice with. The kid shoots a ton of arrows a week. I just made him promise to me that he put his puncher up and stick with the BT all summer. He is a good kid and is going to be a great shot. He absolutely loves shooting a bow.


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> Nice. I plan on shooting my Exceed at 61 lbs, 30" draw with a 439 grain arrow for hunting. By your numbers Bowfreak I should be right at 268-269 fps.
> Maybe I will hit 270 if I can get 62-63 lbs out of the limbs.


You never know....your might even be faster. They all are going to vary a bit. Regardless, if it won't get 270 out of the box I would think you would be able to get 270 if you can tolerate a little increase in the DL by twisting the cables up a tad.


----------



## Doug10

*Numbers*

I dunno my speed yet, but i decided at 50 yds last night with 1 turn on each limb remaining I would go half a turn and see. It brough me up about 2-3" then i went the full turn and maxed my 60lb limbs out and was hitting 5-6" high. All and all i was able to shave 2 yards off my tape so my existing 50 mark with limbs 1 turn off. Now my 50 yard mark is the 48yard mark from before and i am hesitant to swap tapes because the 20, 30, 40 are all still dead on. Does this make sense?

Doug


----------



## Beastmaster

Doug10 said:


> I dunno my speed yet, but i decided at 50 yds last night with 1 turn on each limb remaining I would go half a turn and see. It brough me up about 2-3" then i went the full turn and maxed my 60lb limbs out and was hitting 5-6" high. All and all i was able to shave 2 yards off my tape so my existing 50 mark with limbs 1 turn off. Now my 50 yard mark is the 48yard mark from before and i am hesitant to swap tapes because the 20, 30, 40 are all still dead on. Does this make sense?
> 
> Doug


faster means you get less drop at longer distances. What you are seeing isn't unusual.


----------



## Bohica

Are all the target fade risers "fade to black" only. Can a fade be done using two other colors auch as orange to gunmetal gray?.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Hey does anyone Know what a set of cams would cost from the Factory?? Not a guess, facts??


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Hey does anyone Know what a set of cams would cost from the Factory?? Not a guess, facts??


You have a pm.


----------



## J-Daddy

Can all the guys who have a TARGET color Athens please post a picture of it in this thread for me? "no black or camo"
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057798729#post1057798729
I have a reason for doing this so bare with me, it's not to waste time, lol.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

J-Daddy said:


> Can all the guys who have a TARGET color Athens please post a picture of it in this thread for me? "no black or camo"
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057798729#post1057798729
> I have a reason for doing this so bare with me, it's not to waste time, lol.


ill post mine up 2night when i get off work..... went and got a new backetension release first time shooting with a back tension steped out to 80 yards and first time shootnig this far with the exceed and first time with backtension put 16 arrows out of 20 in a paper plate... i was pretty happy


----------



## CHAMPION2

Ill post my Exceed pics tonight. Set it up last night. Gunmetal/fade riser and camo limbs. This bow is going to be sweet!!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I want to wish all the Athens shooter good luck at the fist leg of the IBO triple crown this weekend.Im gonna miss the shoot for the first time in years do to some shoulder problems. Shoot straight guys and make the Athens logo Proud!!!!!!


----------



## Medichunter

I really want to shoot an Exeed and compare it to my Accomplice 34 to see if there is any difference in the feel of the grip.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Medichunter said:


> I really want to shoot an Exeed and compare it to my Accomplice 34 to see if there is any difference in the feel of the grip.


That is the biggest difference if you ask me. They both draw smooth with a slight hump, shoot with little or no recoil, and hold like a brick. But the handle on the exceed is just perfect for shooting arrows for hours on end at a tourni.


----------



## Medichunter

Wish I coulda got the Exceed with Phase 1 lol. Although I need to sell a Bowtech I have sitting at the house and buy my Exceed. Unless a staffer wants to trade for an Accomplice 34?? Wishful thinking I know!


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> Ill post my Exceed pics tonight. Set it up last night. Gunmetal/fade riser and camo limbs. This bow is going to be sweet!!


Wheres the pics man?


----------



## CHAMPION2

I wanted to do some outside pics but its been raining here for what seems like an eternity. Going to take some of it today since the sun has finally decided to show itself:shade:. So hopefully later this afternoon after the kids soccer game. Thursday was the first night I shot it and was very impressed. I did a quick set-up with my whisker biscuit just to put some arrows through it but have opted to go with my Limb driver Pro. I want to put it through the chrono in the next few days as well. With the limb bolts a 1/4 turn out the digital bow scale read 59.2 lbs. According to the speed calculator which has always been within a few fps either way for me I should be at around 270 fps with my 439 grain arrow, and 30" draw. I was impressed with the strings. Set the peep and it hasnt moved. I thought the draw cycle on my BMXLS, XLR, and Sentinel were smooth but this the Exceed is even better. Fit and finish is the best Ive seen right up there with that of Hoyt!!




-bowfreak- said:


> Wheres the pics man?


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> . I thought the draw cycle on my BMXLS, XLR, and Sentinel were smooth but this the Exceed is even better. Fit and finish is the best Ive seen right up there with that of Hoyt!!


I think you'll find that the finish on an Athens is even better than a Hoyt...I always loved Hoyt bows but the past few years their camo dip has been junk at best. You could look at it wrong on my last Katera and it would peel off.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Athens Exceed gunmetal fade/camo limbs.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

I'm more torn than ever now, that bow is gorgeous!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*That is true*



J-Daddy said:


> I think you'll find that the finish on an Athens is even better than a Hoyt...I always loved Hoyt bows but the past few years their camo dip has been junk at best. You could look at it wrong on my last Katera and it would peel off.


Seems that there wasnt any base coat on the Hoyts...I to had a plethera (SP) of Hoyts

Wes told me that the base coat on these rigs is tougher than nails


----------



## -bowfreak-

CHAMPION2 said:


> Athens Exceed gunmetal fade/camo limbs.


Sharp!:darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy

ex-wolverine said:


> Seems that there wasnt any base coat on the Hoyts...I to had a plethera (SP) of Hoyts
> 
> Wes told me that the base coat on these rigs is tougher than nails


Yeah when I had my 34 dipped Breathn "john's customs" media blasted the riser to get the black off and he said it was the toughest finish he's every seen on a bow riser.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> Yeah when I had my 34 dipped Breathn "john's customs" media blasted the riser to get the black off and he said it was the toughest finish he's every seen on a bow riser.


yep took me 3 hours of sand blasting to prepare my 32 for the mothwing.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

Any one know if the String/cable numbers on the exceed stickers from America's B are good? I remember alot of confusion with the 34 numbers off of the stickers. Mine sticker shows 
string:59 3/4
cable:41 1/4


----------



## gobblemg

That is the lengths I used when I made the strings for mine and they fit great.


----------



## AK12ring

Got the email from Amanda today. Hopefully it won't take to long to make it across the pond.


----------



## special

AK12ring said:


> Got the email from Amanda today. Hopefully it won't take to long to make it across the pond.


Mine took six days to the other end of the World..So you should have her soon Brother..
Your gonna love it:teeth:


----------



## Diamondgirl27

bump:star:


----------



## headhunter75422

I just got my 300 set back up replaced the strings and cables with a set of Terminal Velocity strings and brother let me say, they are spot on perfect. Right out of package I measured everything out. Put the new strings and cables, added 3 twist to bottom cable and it was timed . Axle to Axle 37in. Brace Height 7 In. draw board perfect 30 In draw. Also 56 lbs before swap, and 56 after. So Mike thanks for the awesome product. They are great.

I shot thru chrono, 282, before swap. 288 after swap, gotta slow this stick flinger down. Set at 52 lbs and back to 282.

Thanks again.


----------



## Carl

I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...






I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"


----------



## CutTheLoop

Carl said:


> I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...
> View attachment 783948
> I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"


Dang, I like that color... I was torn between that and the gunmetal fade in the beginning.

I hope they offer this color when the Excell is released.


----------



## rooster4l

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Any one know if the String/cable numbers on the exceed stickers from America's B are good? I remember alot of confusion with the 34 numbers off of the stickers. Mine sticker shows
> string:59 3/4
> cable:41 1/4


my bow came in last week and it says 59 3/4 and the cables say 41 1/8? my draw length is ony 26. wonder if that is the difference. I just ordered me some stings in purple and gold from Vaportrail and gave them those numbers.


----------



## headhunter75422

Carl said:


> I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...
> View attachment 783948
> I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"


That is fine, The BIg Red Machine. Mighty Fine....


----------



## Bohica

Carl said:


> I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...
> View attachment 783948
> I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"


Yessir, BLOOD RED HUNTER looks good.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Carl said:


> I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...
> View attachment 783948
> I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"





CutTheLoop said:


> Dang, I like that color... I was torn between that and the gunmetal fade in the beginning.
> 
> I hope they offer this color when the Excell is released.


I agree. That is one awesome looking bow. I think when I order mine I am just going to draw a color out of a hat.......or let someone else pick the color for me. I like them all!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thats a nice looking rig!*



Carl said:


> I got my new Athens Exceed 300. Dark blood red fade to black with carbon fiber limbs. This is one of the smoothest pulling and best shooting bows I have ever shot, in over 30 years! and I'm saying this and I'm not a Athens Field Rep or nothing! You guys owe to yourself to try one of these bows! This is my new hunting bow...
> View attachment 783948
> I wanted something a little different....I am calling it the "BLOOD RED HUNTER"


:darkbeer:


----------



## sjb3

That red sure is nice looking.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Up for the eXceed


----------



## completepassthru

I set up an 31/70 Exceed for a customer this weekend. It shot a 360 grain arrow at 344fps! He did not believe me when i called him and told him how fast it shot. A 70# bow putting out 94.6# of KE is impressive especially with a 7in. BH and such a smooth draw.


----------



## sjb3

Impressive speed and ke.

According to OT2 mine is 95.6 @ 30/70 with a 480 gr arrow. Haven't chrono'ed it yet to see how close it is, but has been pretty close.


----------



## newbster98

I know this is a exceed thread but wana know if any one has seen a white and black 34 I'm ordeing mine tomarow the 4 week wait just might kill meI know th


----------



## Diamondgirl27

Eeks my purple bow will be here next week..


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Idaho Athens Staffer Slays Bear With his eXceed*

Folks I want to introduce a very good friend of mine and Athens Staffer Chad Baart...

First time out with his eXceed and harvested this wonderful bear yesterday...Also check ouit his web site www.elkcrazyoutdoors.com

Tom


----------



## ex-wolverine

*One more pic*

Im glad I got him turned on to Athens as he is one killing machine and loves his eXceed


----------



## rodney482

That is an awesome bear.

Looks like it had some age on it.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Chad or the Bear??*



rodney482 said:


> That is an awesome bear.
> 
> Looks like it had some age on it.


:darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> That is an awesome bear.
> 
> Looks like it had some age on it.


I'm with Rodney, great looking bear and looks like a good sized one too.
And any friend of Ex-Wolverine's is a friend of mine....:darkbeer:


----------



## Bohica

That is going to make a heck of a rug!.
Also nice to see the eXceed taking some fur and not just foam.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Hey J Daddy--Thats my back 40 you see in the pics*



J-Daddy said:


> I'm with Rodney, great looking bear and looks like a good sized one too.
> And any friend of Ex-Wolverine's is a friend of mine....:darkbeer:


Big country out there,


----------



## headhunter75422

Very nice rug with some good size.


----------



## crumbe

Very nice Bear....congrats!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Awesome bear!


----------



## SHUEY

Freak mine came in at 326fps

30.5" 63# 324 grain xringer


----------



## J-Daddy

ex-wolverine said:


> Big country out there,


Your making me jealous man...Come on over to Iowa, I can show you a corn field or two, lol.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Beautiful bear. Congrats!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I hunt in Iowa -Mt Pleasant Area*



J-Daddy said:


> Your making me jealous man...Come on over to Iowa, I can show you a corn field or two, lol.


I love those corn fields and the big Whitetails that come with it


----------



## Medichunter

Oh man I'd love to hunt the Midwest, and Out west. No money, so no hunting lol.


----------



## Medichunter

Need some input on my next bow. Looking for an all around target bow, 3D, Field, and indoor. My only hangup is what poundage to get. I have always had 70lb bows, but I know thats a shoulder killer for tourneys. Any input is helpful. Considering a 50-60lber but on average will that still be too much?


----------



## elkcrazy

*Thanks Everyone!*

Thanks for the kind words. My Exceed performed as planned on my bear this year. I was confident that it would before going into the bear woods this spring. After taking my bear I have now gained even more confidence in my setup. I can't wait until antelope season now..... We have had one awesome bear season this year. My cameraman did a great job filming this particular hunt. I did make one other trip before this with my Exceed but had to hold off as I was on the camera. Not to highjack the thread, but this is the bear that I had to hold off on as I was the cameraman.....

Thanks again for the kind words and if you are having doubts about using the Exceed to fill the freezer, don't worry, they take meat just as good as foam!


----------



## elkcrazy

*Athens Exceed*

Engineered to Kill!


----------



## J-Daddy

ex-wolverine said:


> I love those corn fields and the big Whitetails that come with it


I hear ya bro....Anytime you pull an Iowa tag you let me know and you can be damn sure I'll find a tree for you.:darkbeer:


----------



## elkcrazy

*Iowa?*

J-Daddy, I will be purchasing my 4th point for Iowa this year and will be hunting in the northern part probably next year. Where in Iowa are you?


----------



## J-Daddy

elkcrazy said:


> J-Daddy, I will be purchasing my 4th point for Iowa this year and will be hunting in the northern part probably next year. Where in Iowa are you?


I'm in the west central part of the state...About 2 hours north west of DesMoines.


----------



## crumbe

Medichunter said:


> Need some input on my next bow. Looking for an all around target bow, 3D, Field, and indoor. My only hangup is what poundage to get. I have always had 70lb bows, but I know thats a shoulder killer for tourneys. Any input is helpful. Considering a 50-60lber but on average will that still be too much?


I have always had a 70lb bow also.

My exceed that I use for 3D is a 60 lb and it seems fine for me. 3D you get allot of time between shots so its no problem.

I will be hunting with a 60lb exceed also....I just dont see the need to use a 70lb bow anymore.

I am thinking I will be fine for Spots also...but I am really hoping that I have a excel in my hands before spot season.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Im shooting my Exceed at 59.4#, 30" amo, 439 grain arrow at 274 fps. The Exceed draws smoother than any binary cam bow I have ever owned. It has a better draw cycle than my solo cam PSE BMXL bows did IMHO.


----------



## J-Daddy

Medichunter said:


> Need some input on my next bow. Looking for an all around target bow, 3D, Field, and indoor. My only hangup is what poundage to get. I have always had 70lb bows, but I know thats a shoulder killer for tourneys. Any input is helpful. Considering a 50-60lber but on average will that still be too much?


Persoanly I'd go with a 60lbs model for a target rig...When setup for 3-d I'd shoot it around 60lbs just to milk all the speed out of it I could, for spots I'd crank it down closer to 50lbs just so it would make it alot easier to draw and hold all night long...For Field "even though you shoot alot of arrows in a day" I'd still shoot it around 60lbs just for the added speed and flatter shooting because of the longer yardage shots you'll run into. I know they are all marked yardage but still a flat shooting arrow can help a little in Field when it comes to cutting yardage and stuff.


----------



## Medichunter

Thanks for all the input. I'll probably go with a 60lb bow. Gonna hold off till the Excel debuts though. I personally like longer AtA bows, especially since I have a 30'' DL.


----------



## elkcrazy

*Iowa*

J-Daddy, we will probably be driving right by you then. If we can tag out early on we are planning on swinging south into MO and will pick up an OTC tag. I can't wait to hunt whitetails again. I grew up on them and its been a couple of years since I went back East or Midwest on a whitetail hunt.....


----------



## completepassthru

What does your Exceeds poundage max out at? The Exceeds i have got in with Terminal Velocity strings max out right about 60 for a 60#er and right at 70 for a 70#er. I see where alot of Exceeds max out about 3# over. For those of you that have bows maxing out 2-3# over what strings came on your bow?


----------



## J-Daddy

elkcrazy said:


> J-Daddy, we will probably be driving right by you then. If we can tag out early on we are planning on swinging south into MO and will pick up an OTC tag. I can't wait to hunt whitetails again. I grew up on them and its been a couple of years since I went back East or Midwest on a whitetail hunt.....


What county are you hunting in and when? If you can pick & chose what time of the year your gonna be here for me it's hard to beat the 2nd week of Nov. in Iowa. I always see a few younger bucks the last week of Oct working scrapes and out running around and then the 1st week of Nov. it gets better but where I hunt the 2nd & 3rd weeks of Nov. always produce better deer sightings as far as big bucks go. I've lived here for 3 years now and every deer I've shot has been either the 2nd or 3rd week of Nov.


----------



## sjb3

completepassthu said:


> What does your Exceeds poundage max out at? The Exceeds i have got in with Terminal Velocity strings max out right about 60 for a 60#er and right at 70 for a 70#er. I see where alot of Exceeds max out about 3# over. For those of you that have bows maxing out 2-3# over what strings came on your bow?




Mine maxed out at 71.6 with TV strings. And the bow specs are the same as the day I got it. Great strings.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Nothing like Thanksgiving Day in Iowa or Kansas*



J-Daddy said:


> What county are you hunting in and when? If you can pick & chose what time of the year your gonna be here for me it's hard to beat the 2nd week of Nov. in Iowa. I always see a few younger bucks the last week of Oct working scrapes and out running around and then the 1st week of Nov. it gets better but where I hunt the 2nd & 3rd weeks of Nov. always produce better deer sightings as far as big bucks go. I've lived here for 3 years now and every deer I've shot has been either the 2nd or 3rd week of Nov.


:darkbeer:


----------



## CHAMPION2

With a 1/4 turn out for max lbs my 60 lb is 59.3# Im guessing mine maxes right at 60 lbs.



completepassthu said:


> What does your Exceeds poundage max out at? The Exceeds i have got in with Terminal Velocity strings max out right about 60 for a 60#er and right at 70 for a 70#er. I see where alot of Exceeds max out about 3# over. For those of you that have bows maxing out 2-3# over what strings came on your bow?


----------



## -bowfreak-

Thought I'd :bump: this up.

I got a chance to tweak on my Exceed this week a little. Worked on my DL to get it where I want it. I then played around with my loop length and finally got everything right.

I went to the range last night and shot a little. I rough checked my pins and made some adjustments and then headed off to shoot targets with a friend.

As we walked around I realized that this setup was PERFECT for me. I shot 6 up on 10 targets and didn't make a bad shot the whole evening. This thing is shooting great and fits me like a glove. Basically.....all I did was stand behind it and let it work. Awesome bow! :thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2

Great to hear! I installed a bow rattler suppressor on mine, and I am awaitng my Black Gold Ascent to arrive this week. Going to be a sweet set-up!!





-bowfreak- said:


> Thought I'd :bump: this up.
> 
> I got a chance to tweak on my Exceed this week a little. Worked on my DL to get it where I want it. I then played around with my loop length and finally got everything right.
> 
> I went to the range last night and shot a little. I rough checked my pins and made some adjustments and then headed off to shoot targets with a friend.
> 
> As we walked around I realized that this setup was PERFECT for me. I shot 6 up on 10 targets and didn't make a bad shot the whole evening. This thing is shooting great and fits me like a glove. Basically.....all I did was stand behind it and let it work. Awesome bow! :thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- I'm glad you got it going with the eXceed now and your digging it. 
Champion2 are you loving yours a little more everyday now???? Good call on the Ascent, there are some cool ideas coming out for the Ascent sight in the future and you'll be able to retrofit them onto your sight "that's all I can say about it right now, lol".
My solid black eXceed should be here by Monday...I cant wait to get it setup and dialed in.


----------



## CHAMPION2

The Exceed is shooting nicely. Got the one pin scope version Ascent coming. I found a new still in the package one here on AT at a great price. Limb Driver Pro rest installed. Still havent made a decision on a stabilizer but may add a doinker dish to the set-up sometime this summer, or another B-stinger. Did add my Bow rattler suppressor vs the factory Athens one.




J-Daddy said:


> -bowfreak- I'm glad you got it going with the eXceed now and your digging it.
> Champion2 are you loving yours a little more everyday now???? Good call on the Ascent, there are some cool ideas coming out for the Ascent sight in the future and you'll be able to retrofit them onto your sight "that's all I can say about it right now, lol".
> My solid black eXceed should be here by Monday...I cant wait to get it setup and dialed in.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> -bowfreak- I'm glad you got it going with the eXceed now and your digging it.
> Champion2 are you loving yours a little more everyday now???? Good call on the Ascent, there are some cool ideas coming out for the Ascent sight in the future and you'll be able to retrofit them onto your sight "that's all I can say about it right now, lol".
> My solid black eXceed should be here by Monday...I cant wait to get it setup and dialed in.


I think you will love it. The grip is perfect for me.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> I think you will love it. The grip is perfect for me.


I can look at the grip and know I'll like it...It's the perfect style grip for me, slim and with a med. style heel on it.Plus I know I'm gonna like the few more inches of AtoA length on it...To me 37" AtoA was always about perfect.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Are you leaving this one black, or getting it dipped like your Accomplice 34??




J-Daddy said:


> I can look at the grip and know I'll like it...It's the perfect style grip for me, slim and with a med. style heel on it.Plus I know I'm gonna like the few more inches of AtoA length on it...To me 37" AtoA was always about perfect.


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> Are you leaving this one black, or getting it dipped like your Accomplice 34??


I'm gonna leave this one all black. I might do another camo one next year to hunt with...Honestly I kinda dig an all black bow more than a camo one these days. Hanover Hydro did a great job with the Predator on my 34 but to be 110% honest I wasnt that stoked with it after I got it done...I kinda missed the all black look.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Black is tough to beat. I like my gun metal fade to black riser since it was something totally different than I ever had, and it was a matte finish. I have owned a bunch of all black bows, and was up in the air on camo or black limbs. Went with the camo limbs, but black would of been sweet too!




J-Daddy said:


> I'm gonna leave this one all black. I might do another camo one next year to hunt with...Honestly I kinda dig an all black bow more than a camo one these days. Hanover Hydro did a great job with the Predator on my 34 but to be 110% honest I wasnt that stoked with it after I got it done...I kinda missed the all black look.


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> Black is tough to beat. I like my gun metal fade to black riser since it was something totally different than I ever had, and it was a matte finish. I have owned a bunch of all black bows, and was up in the air on camo or black limbs. Went with the camo limbs, but black would of been sweet too!


Yeah your bow turned out really well...I like the gun metal fade alot and if I buy another one I might go that route on it. I might keep the black one for hunting an setup a full blown target bow for next year. It's about time I setup something with a 30" stabilizer on it and a sight that cost as much as my first truck, lol.


----------



## CHAMPION2

The Athens target colors look sweet too. Im just not much into the target end of it to justify another one set up for target archery. Backyard shooting, hunting, and an ocassional 3D is about it for me.





J-Daddy said:


> Yeah your bow turned out really well...I like the gun metal fade alot and if I buy another one I might go that route on it. I might keep the black one for hunting an setup a full blown target bow for next year. It's about time I setup something with a 30" stabilizer on it and a sight that cost as much as my first truck, lol.


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> The Athens target colors look sweet too. Im just not much into the target end of it to justify another one set up for target archery. Backyard shooting, hunting, and an ocassional 3D is about it for me.


Me too really...I wish they would get a bunch of field shoots going in the part of the state that I live in cause I'd love to shoot a bunch of them...We have a few 3-d's scattered around and I like shooting them but field is cool because it's different than what I'm used to.


----------



## crumbe

I have Black one on the way to go with my Gunmetal....

After I shot my first one...I had to have another for hunting. I canceled the Accomplice 34. 

They are very sweet bows!!

I cant wait to get a look at the excel!!


----------



## completepassthru

The 31/70 Exceed i set up for a customer that shot 344fps with a 360 grain arrow. Today with the bow completely set up with Limbdriver, peep and loop it shot a 415 grain arrow at 320fps!


----------



## CHAMPION2

Thats a nice speed. With that power stroke, draw weight, and a light arrow you can achieve that. My exceed is around 273 fps. 59 lbs, 30" draw, 439 grain arrow.




completepassthu said:


> The 31/70 Exceed i set up for a customer that shot 344fps with a 360 grain arrow. Today with the bow completely set up with Limbdriver, peep and loop it shot a 415 grain arrow at 320fps!


----------



## J-Daddy

Wonder what I'll get out of my 60lbs model, 28.5" draw and a hunting arrow bumping around 420 to 430grs?


----------



## CHAMPION2

260 FPS approx. Im 30" draw, 439 grain arrow, 59.5# lbs at 273 fps. Take approx 15fps off for draw length, and take the arrow weight into consideration.


J-Daddy said:


> Wonder what I'll get out of my 60lbs model, 28.5" draw and a hunting arrow bumping around 420 to 430grs?


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> 260 FPS approx. Im 30" draw, 439 grain arrow, 59.5# lbs at 273 fps. Take approx 15fps off for draw length, and take the arrow weight into consideration.


I'll throw a set of John's Customs on it and milk a couple more fps out of it, lol. With some tinkering I think I can get 270 out of it. I'm gonna shoot Slick Tricks this year I think, since my arrow speed is slowed down some they should help with penetration over my bigger mechanicals I normaly shoot. Never know when I might have to shoot a speed goat at 100yds or something, lol.


----------



## sjb3

J-Daddy,

Did a quick run on OT2 and it showed a 420 gr arrow at 276.8 fps and 71.33 ke.

Haven't checked the program against a chrono lately but 270 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sjb3

Just did a check on Champion2 and came up with 271.2 with a 442.5 gr arrow. So the program might be pretty close. Might squeeze 280 out of it.


----------



## J-Daddy

sjb3 said:


> J-Daddy,
> 
> Did a quick run on OT2 and it showed a 420 gr arrow at 276.8 fps and 71.33 ke.
> 
> Haven't checked the program against a chrono lately but 270 shouldn't be a problem.


Yeah I ran the numbers through Archers Advantage a few mins ago and came up with pretty much the same numbers as you. And honestly with some tweeking I've always been able to beat AA's numbers by a few FPS.


----------



## CHAMPION2

265 fps is what I get with your specs! 60 lbs, 28.5" draw, and 420 grain arrow on my calc. I came up exact on mine with 272-273. You may squeeze 270 with some tweaking but it may be tough.







J-Daddy said:


> Yeah I ran the numbers through Archers Advantage a few mins ago and came up with pretty much the same numbers as you. And honestly with some tweeking I've always been able to beat AA's numbers by a few FPS.


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> 265 fps is what I get with your specs! 60 lbs, 28.5" draw, and 420 grain arrow on my calc. I came up exact on mine with 272-273. You may squeeze 270 with some tweaking but it may be tough.


Hey I never said the AA program was right, lol....


----------



## CHAMPION2

Shuttle T's for me this your I think, but I must admit its going to be hard for me not to shoot my Rocket Steelhead 3 blade 125's they have been a awesome head for me. They have saved me on a few marginal shots. Great blood trails, and awesome devastation.




J-Daddy said:


> I'll throw a set of John's Customs on it and milk a couple more fps out of it, lol. With some tinkering I think I can get 270 out of it. I'm gonna shoot Slick Tricks this year I think, since my arrow speed is slowed down some they should help with penetration over my bigger mechanicals I normaly shoot. Never know when I might have to shoot a speed goat at 100yds or something, lol.


----------



## CHAMPION2

Just going off my speeds. You will lose 15 in draw approx, and gain about 6 fps on arrow weight from my 439 to a 420 approx. Difference of 9 fps approx putting you in the low to mid 260's. A little tweaking may get you some more. Im hoping USPS shows up with my Ascent today or tomorrow so I can dial in, and look into printing out a tape. I have considered shooting my 464 grain Carbon Express Aramid KV 350's for hunting this year as well, but havent decided yet. That would put me down in the mid 260's for speed.




J-Daddy said:


> Hey I never said the AA program was right, lol....


----------



## J-Daddy

CHAMPION2 said:


> Just going off my speeds. You will lose 15 in draw approx, and gain about 6 fps on arrow weight from my 439 to a 420 approx. Difference of 9 fps approx putting you in the low to mid 260's. A little tweaking may get you some more. Im hoping USPS shows up with my Ascent today or tomorrow so I can dial in, and look into printing out a tape. I have considered shooting my 464 grain Carbon Express Aramid KV 350's for hunting this year as well, but havent decided yet. That would put me down in the mid 260's for speed.


I was thinking about going up to a 125gr head cause it would really bump my FOC up but at the same time it's gonna slow my bow down more and I dont know if I wanna do that or not. Long range shooting would probably be more accurate because of the added FOC but it'll take longer to get there...I might play around with them and see how some 125's do before I buy some new slick tricks.


----------



## vonhogslayer

hey daddy im getting 285 with a400 grain at 29 1/2 and60#you might b a little faster than you think:wink:


----------



## soldier1265

just found out ill be able to have my 300 sent to me when i get overseas!!


----------



## completepassthru

J-Daddy said:


> Wonder what I'll get out of my 60lbs model, 28.5" draw and a hunting arrow bumping around 420 to 430grs?


From the speeds i have gotten out of the Exceeds i have you should get about 265fps with this setup. Mine is shooting a 385grain arrow 285-286fps at 29/60.6 with peep and loop.


----------



## completepassthru

completepassthu said:


> The 31/70 Exceed i set up for a customer that shot 344fps with a 360 grain arrow. Today with the bow completely set up with Limbdriver, peep and loop it shot a 415 grain arrow at 320fps!


Champion2, you think a 415 grain arrow is light? I do not think a 415 grain arrow is exactly light. 320fps with a 415 grain arrow is moving. It would sling a 350(light arrow) about 345fps!


----------



## CHAMPION2

No not light but with a 31" draw and 70 lbs your shooting under 6 grains per lb which equates to good arrow speed. My Exceed is set at 59.5#, 30" draw, 439 grains shooting 273.




completepassthu said:


> Champion2, you think a 415 grain arrow is light? I do not think a 415 grain arrow is exactly light. 320fps with a 415 grain arrow is moving. It would sling a 350(light arrow) about 345fps!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*That is what I was thinking*



completepassthu said:


> Champion2, you think a 415 grain arrow is light? I do not think a 415 grain arrow is exactly light. 320fps with a 415 grain arrow is moving. It would sling a 350(light arrow) about 345fps!


Impressive numbers


----------



## lilcajun

my exceed is scheduled to be here tomorrow!!! thats good, and bad news lol....good news is that its finally gonna be here! bad news, is that tomorrow is my wifes birthday and she doesnt have a clue that i ordered it lol....might have to say its for her, then when she realizes its left handed, tell her that ill just keep that one and order her another one.


----------



## elkcrazy

*My eXceed*

I just got done putting on a set of Park-N-Son's strings. Here is a picture of my eXceed with the strings installed. I ended up ordering a set in hunter green and black with a clear halo serving.... I spent an afternoon running through the tuning process and this bad boy shoots like a dream. I can't wait until fall seasons hit!

Kudos to Tom ( ex-wolverine ) for not only a quality product, but also customer service that is second to none!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Thanks Chad*



elkcrazy said:


> I just got done putting on a set of Park-N-Son's strings. Here is a picture of my eXceed with the strings installed. I ended up ordering a set in hunter green and black with a clear halo serving.... I spent an afternoon running through the tuning process and this bad boy shoots like a dream. I can't wait until fall seasons hit!
> 
> Kudos to Tom ( ex-wolverine ) for not only a quality product, but also customer service that is second to none!


Nice job on the Back Weight Set up...


----------



## ex-wolverine

*The Exceed needs a little more Attention*

Lets get this up where it belongs


----------



## J-Daddy

Guess I need to take a picture or two of my black eXceed and put them on here since I havent done that yet.


----------



## CutTheLoop

ex-wolverine said:


> Lets get this up where it belongs


...where the eagles fly...on a mountain hi...



oh...sorry :embara:


----------



## whitetail25

Elk the Exceed is looking good man... Thinking of gettin another...:tongue:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*The all camo exceed is a Bad [email protected]@ looking machine*



whitetail25 said:


> Elk the Exceed is looking good man... Thinking of gettin another...:tongue:


So is " All Black" *J-daddy-o* get those pics up!


----------



## J-Daddy

Here ya go then Tom....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Saaaaaaweeeet!*



J-Daddy said:


> Here ya go then Tom....


Those are the nicest looking bows out there


----------



## blacktailbuk

I love my all black Exceed, it gets alot of attention at the shoots. That looks good J-Daddy. Could you tell any difference after putting the bow jacks on the limbs?


----------



## J-Daddy

blacktailbuk said:


> I love my all black Exceed, it gets alot of attention at the shoots. That looks good J-Daddy. Could you tell any difference after putting the bow jacks on the limbs?


It's had the Jax on the limbs since I had it so I couldnt tell you if they make alot of difference or not. 

John "John's Customs" PM'd me yesterday and said he would try to have me a set of strings for it towards the end of the week...I'm going solid flo-orange BCY TROPHY material with all black HALO servings on this one.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Sweet bow J, just picked up an all black Exceed myself in the classifieds. I'll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> Here ya go then Tom....


Looking good man.....I think my next set is going to be sunset orange and bronze with bronze serving.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here is metalic Bronze and Flame with Bronze Serving*



-bowfreak- said:


> Looking good man.....I think my next set is going to be sunset orange and bronze with bronze serving.


SUnset Orange would look pretty good...The Flame has a touch of orange just as a reference for you

Tom


----------



## J-Daddy

That's a good looking combo Tom....I had John do a set on an X-Force for me a year or two ago that were Flame & flo-orange with the black spec...They looked pretty cool together, I cant remember if he used clear Halo or red Halo servings on them.
My next Athens will have the neutral limb graphics I think and on it I'll go with something with flo-green....Flo-green is my favorite color in strings.


----------



## elkcrazy

whitetail25 said:


> Elk the Exceed is looking good man... Thinking of gettin another...:tongue:


Thanks whitetail! This is my hunting bow and I would feel confident hitting the 3-D range with it. I am shooting bullseyes with bareshafts at 30 yards. Its already itching to put some more meat in the freezer!

I have shot alot of different makes and models and there are only a handful that feel like an extension of me, and this is one of them....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Im doing a set of Flo Green and Flame for my Black 34 right Now*

I will post once they are done




J-Daddy said:


> That's a good looking combo Tom...My next Athens will have the neutral limb graphics I think and on it I'll go with something with flo-green....Flo-green is my favorite color in strings.


John is a string making Machine...Does great work

Tom


----------



## J-Daddy

ex-wolverine said:


> I will post once they are done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John is a string making Machine...Does great work
> 
> Tom


Flo-Green & Flame will be pretty bright together that's for sure.
I still think the best looking color combo I've had John built for a Hoyt I had.
Flo-Green with black speck, Silver with black speck & flo-yellow with black speck. Those 3 colors mixed together were the best looking set of strings I've ever seen.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I agree the Spec colors all look good solid combos*



J-Daddy said:


> Flo-Green & Flame will be pretty bright together that's for sure.I still think the best looking color combo I've had John built for a Hoyt I had.Flo-Green with black speck, Silver with black speck & flo-yellow with black speck. Those 3 colors mixed together were the best looking set of strings I've ever seen.


Tom


----------



## -bowfreak-

ex-wolverine said:


> SUnset Orange would look pretty good...The Flame has a touch of orange just as a reference for you
> 
> Tom


Really nice. I need to get mine ordered.:darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine

WHats this doing down here

Up


----------



## elkcrazy

whitetail25 said:


> Elk the Exceed is looking good man... Thinking of gettin another...:tongue:


The camo ones shoot like a house of fire too!

I went up yesterday and shot our annual 4th of July shoot. I am very pleased with my new Athens eXceed!

I registered under mens unlimited with my hunting bow.

After posting our scores at registration I had to leave early to take care of a few things at home but was sitting well on the leader board with only a few groups to finish.

I had one goof up early on and popped a 5, (my fault for sure) and one 8. I battled back after that with 18 11's and ended up with a 411 total on 40 targets.

Our 3-D season is winding down with only the State Shoot remaining.

I have full confidence in my set up to hit the field. Look out elk, here I come!


----------



## dxtshooter4

*My new Toy*

Mothwing 300 with gunmetal hardware


----------



## dxtshooter4

one more pic of the mothwing


----------



## blacktailbuk

That looks really good!!


----------



## 29innovator70

dxtshooter4 said:


> Mothwing 300 with gunmetal hardware


Oh man, that thing looks sick, that's the exact combo I was thinking of going with!


----------



## J-Daddy

What's this doing tucked away on here, get it back to the 1st page...

Oh and that Mothwing & gunmetal eXceed is freakin sweet.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I wont lie that mothwing is sweet!


----------



## -bowfreak-

This is unacceptable! This thread was buried for dead.

:bump:


----------



## onetohunt

-bowfreak- said:


> This is unacceptable! This thread was buried for dead.
> 
> :bump:


I have to agree. This is one heck of a bow.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

I'm bring it back! In a month I will have a super customized Athens Exceed JUST WAIT IT'S GOING TO BE AMAZING!

Thanks to Athens Archery Pro Shooter Brian (bcbow1971), Vendetta Archery and dozens of others! Thank all of you!


----------



## J-Daddy

ManHunterUSMC said:


> I'm bring it back! In a month I will have a super customized Athens Exceed JUST WAIT IT'S GOING TO BE AMAZING!
> 
> Thanks to Athens Archery Pro Shooter Brian (bcbow1971), Vendetta Archery and dozens of others! Thank all of you!


Wait, Brian is a PRO Shooter...When did this happen, lol.
You'll love the eXceed, they are great shooting bows.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

J-Daddy said:


> Wait, Brian is a PRO Shooter...When did this happen, lol.
> You'll love the eXceed, they are great shooting bows.


That's what I heard... lol from him... maybe you should e-mail him more often... lol


----------



## J-Daddy

Brian is full of doo doo, lol... Trust me I spent most of last week with him at the ata show. Brian's a staff shooter, just like me. Well I'm a lot better looking though.


----------



## nitroteam

That mothwing is slick. 

And b a pro ?????????? Ya don't say.


----------



## SHUEY

TTT for the best shooting bow on the market.


----------

